# Soya Isoflavones Cycle Buddies! <3



## Lost7

Going to keep this rather short and sweet.

Soya Isoflavones are a natural alternative to Clomid.

Soya Isoflavones are commonly referred to as SI.

Soya Isoflavones are not for everyone, in fact if you have a regular cycle you *should not* try SI.

If you have been on Clomid (for example 50mg) you should double the dosage for SI (You'd be taking 100mg)

The *maximum* dose of Soya Isoflavones you can take per day is 200mg.

You only take Soya Isoflavones for a maximum of 5 days early into your cycle. This might be days 1-5, 2-6, 3-7 etc. The latest you may start taking Soya Isoflavones is CD5. Taking it longer than 5 days will have negative effects on your Fertility.

**Always* consult your doctor before taking any new medications.*

*When to take SI?*

You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5 , 2-6, 3-7 , 4-8 or 5-9.
If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soya later. 
A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released.


*Which days are better?*

1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

Whilst there hasn't been any research regarding dosage and whether to keep the dosage consistent (just like you would Clomid), or to increase the dosage daily on this particular thread, women are having more luck with increasing dosages. This is a rather small study, with only minimal amount of data. Obviously any data collected regarding Soya Isoflavones dosages do not take things like Male Factor Infertility into consideration. 

Soya helps you Ovulate, it stimulates your ovaries. Therefore if you are struggling with Male Factor Infertility the success rates may well be lower. 

Please see your Fertility Specialist and or Doctor for more information. 


This is my first cycle on Soya Isoflavones, I took 200mg on Days 3-7, taking 5 x 40mg tablets each day. I have not been on any fertility drugs such as clomid before. 
I ovulate normally but want good egg quality for a strong ovulation and a strong sticky bean. 

:happydance:



*Congratulations: *

Powell130 :bfp: First SI cycle of 2015, Days 3-7 (120, 120, 160, 160, 200mg)

Tesh23 :bfp: Second Cycle in a row, Days 2-6 (160, 160, 200, 200, 200mg)

SouthernBound :bfp: Second Cycle in a row, Days 2-6 (160, 160, 200, 200, 240mg) 

BostonLover89 :bfp: Days 2-6 (50, 100, 100, 100, 100mg)

Dimmu :bfp: Days 3-7 (100, 150, 150, 200, 200mg)

Mummy1506 :bfp: Days 3-7 (120mg, 120mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg)

LoraLoo :bfp: Cycle 2 of SI Days 5-9(100, 100, 150, 150, 200mg). :yellow::yellow: Identical Twins (Not SI related)
[1st Cycle also successful but sadly Miscarried]

Lost7 :bfp: Natural cycle, Non SI. 

corgankidd :bfp: Days 2-6. (152, 152, 152,190, 190mg)

Dolphinleigh :bfp: Days 2-6. (120, 120, 120, 160, 160mg)

lauralynn3boy :bfp: Days 3-7 (80, 80, 120, 160, and 200mg)

pompeyvix :bfp: Days 3-7 (80, 120, 160, 160, 200mg)

*Planning to take:*


​


*Soya Isoflavones Angels  ​*​​
:angel: LoraLoo - S.I Cycle 1, ended in a early Miscarriage.
​


Here are the SI thread Animations - Designed and Made specifically by myself.

https://i.imgur.com/e770aMP.gif

To use the above image in your Signature simply copy and paste this code - without the *'s
**https://i.imgur.com/e770aMP.gif**

https://i.imgur.com/dJvDeMf.gif

To use the above image in your Signature, simply copy and paste this code - without the *'s
**https://i.imgur.com/dJvDeMf.gif**


----------



## southernbound

Can I join? :D My LP is very short and my doctor doesn't want to try any kind of medication but said if I wanted she wouldn't mind me trying SI so that's the plan!


----------



## Lost7

Woo hoo! When will you start taking it and on what days? Good luck!


----------



## southernbound

Well I'm waiting on AF right now to start our first official TTC cycle, and the first cycle I think we're just going to relax and see how the b complex continues to behave (I have short cycles anyways so it's not losing much time) and then assuming I don't get pregnant this time the Sept cycle I'll take them 2-6 and see what that does to my ovulation and go from there! What about you?


----------



## Lost7

Ah brilliant! Good luck. 
This is my 11th cycle trying, had 3 losses this year so far. 
I took soya on days 3-7.


----------



## southernbound

I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:

What CD are you on now?


----------



## Lost7

I think I'm CD9 today, I'd have to check FF but yeah - I'm sure it's CD9. :flower:


----------



## Lost7

I've added more information to the first post, When you're going to take it let me know and I'll put you in the top section. :flower: 

Good luck, I'm waiting to ovulate! A little puzzled at last nights + OPK, but I have been told (I haven't seen any research online to prove this theory just yet) but apparently you shouldn't take any OPK's until 2-3 days have elapsed from the last dosage of SI. :shrug: I think I should discard last nights +, I wouldn't usually ovulate this early. I meant to temp this morning but I've slowly lost the will. :oops:


----------



## Tesh23

Hi Ladies!!

I have taken SI for the first time this cycle - cd3-7. Been ttc for 15 months, this will be my 16th cycle!

Would love to join to share our experiences and outcomes :flower:

So today will be my last day taking SI. I did 120, 120, 160, 200 and 200.

What dosage have you taken Lost? And is this your first cycle try SI?

Goodluck ladies!! Hopefully we see two pink lines this month! :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Tesh23 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I have taken SI for the first time this cycle - cd3-7. Been ttc for 15 months, this will be my 16th cycle!
> 
> Would love to join to share our experiences and outcomes :flower:
> 
> So today will be my last day taking SI. I did 120, 120, 160, 200 and 200.
> 
> What dosage have you taken Lost? And is this your first cycle try SI?
> 
> Goodluck ladies!! Hopefully we see two pink lines this month! :happydance:

Sorry Lost, just saw that is your first cycle on SI in your original post!


----------



## Lost7

Tesh23 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I have taken SI for the first time this cycle - cd3-7. Been ttc for 15 months, this will be my 16th cycle!
> 
> Would love to join to share our experiences and outcomes :flower:
> 
> So today will be my last day taking SI. I did 120, 120, 160, 200 and 200.
> 
> What dosage have you taken Lost? And is this your first cycle try SI?
> 
> Goodluck ladies!! Hopefully we see two pink lines this month! :happydance:


Welcome along! I'll add you in a sec! 
I think days 3-7 are the best days. :) fingers crossed! What CD are you on now?

I've taken 200mg each day x


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks for the add! :thumbup:

I am on cd7 today, so tonight will be my last dose of 200mg. Gotta choke down like 5 giant ugly brown pills again.. yuck :wacko: really hate taking pills, but if it helps, hey!!

I also feel that cd3-7 could possibly be the best formula :dance: so really have a good feeling about this month. Ordered my opk's today online, hopefully should get them by Thursday which will be cd10 for me which is when I will start testing. Opk's have never really worked for me before but I'm gonna give it a go this cycle. Will also be using Natural progesterone cream an B6 from 3dpo to try and enhance my LP. Had a 9dpo LP last cycle for the first time ever so wanna be prepared this time round!

Also gonna be using soft cups this cycle. I used them last cycle and they were super compfy and gr8 at keeping everything in if you know what I mean! lol

When are u due for AF? Are you trying anything other than the soy this cycle? Have read so many good things about it (and some bad), but more good than bad! So hopefully, FX this works for us this cycle!! :bodyb: hehe


----------



## Powell130

3-7 here! And today is 1dpo...ahhhhhh


----------



## Tesh23

Yay!! Another 3-7 :winkwink: Welcome! Haha you are so lucky you are at 1dpo and not still waiting to O!

When do you think you will test Powell?


----------



## Lost7

*Tesha23 *- Only a day or so behind me! :happydance: I know that feeling, towards the end you do kind of feel like you're going to choke having to take so many! :lol:
You're using a lot of what I'm doing. I have a 10-11 day LP and I am also taking Vitamin B6. I will be swapping over to Vitamin B Complex within the next few days, I've heard better things about a complex rather than the B6 on it's own. I also have a progesterone defficiancy and therefore have bought myself some NPC (natural progesterone cream) since the doctor will not prescribe it and it 'has' to be prescribed by the FS, apparently. :evil:
Am I reading that right that from 3dpo you're taking the B6? I took it the whole cycle and I gained a few extra days last cycle - that could have been the pregnancies doing mind (I had a CP).
I'm also taking Folic Acid, Co Enzyme Q10, EPO and the things mentioned above. :lol:

Like you - really hoping it works. :dust:

*Powell130 *- Another SI buddy! <3 Woo hoo! I didn't realise you did SI too! Is this your first cycle on it? :dust:


----------



## Powell130

Tesh23 said:


> Yay!! Another 3-7 :winkwink: Welcome! Haha you are so lucky you are at 1dpo and not still waiting to O!
> 
> When do you think you will test Powell?

I hated the waiting to O this cycle! I didn't get a positive OPK til midnight CD15-16 where as last cycle I got positive FMU CD14! 

I'll start testing 8/12!


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> *Tesha23 *- Only a day or so behind me! :happydance: I know that feeling, towards the end you do kind of feel like you're going to choke having to take so many! :lol:
> You're using a lot of what I'm doing. I have a 10-11 day LP and I am also taking Vitamin B6. I will be swapping over to Vitamin B Complex within the next few days, I've heard better things about a complex rather than the B6 on it's own. I also have a progesterone defficiancy and therefore have bought myself some NPC (natural progesterone cream) since the doctor will not prescribe it and it 'has' to be prescribed by the FS, apparently. :evil:
> Am I reading that right that from 3dpo you're taking the B6? I took it the whole cycle and I gained a few extra days last cycle - that could have been the pregnancies doing mind (I had a CP).
> I'm also taking Folic Acid, Co Enzyme Q10, EPO and the things mentioned above. :lol:
> 
> Like you - really hoping it works. :dust:
> 
> *Powell130 *- Another SI buddy! <3 Woo hoo! I didn't realise you did SI too! Is this your first cycle on it? :dust:

This is my third ever soy cycle. My first was August 2012 and conceived our son that cycle. This go around is my second cycle. Also did 3-7 the last times. Hoping for a BFP this time as O day was hubs birthday yesterday!


----------



## Lost7

Aw happy belated birthday wishes for him! Fingers crossed for us all. Can't believe it delayed your O by a day or so mind. 
I wonder if it's going to mess up my O. I got a positive OPK last night but aparently I should ignore that...


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Aw happy belated birthday wishes for him! Fingers crossed for us all. Can't believe it delayed your O by a day or so mind.
> I wonder if it's going to mess up my O. I got a positive OPK last night but aparently I should ignore that...

I took em morning vs night last cycle so expected a change. I ovulated CD18 the cycle I got pregnant with our son so hoping later O's are better for me!


----------



## Lost7

Powell130 said:


> I took em morning vs night last cycle so expected a change. I ovulated CD18 the cycle I got pregnant with our son so hoping later O's are better for me!

Did you take them in the morning or at night when you fell pregnant with your son? :flower: FX for you! I'll be patiently waiting to be testing with my CB duals! I'm going shopping Wednesday to get them!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Hi, mind another member? I took soy this cycle, cd5-9, 240, 240, 200 last three days,, miss read the bottle, I tried opks but never received a positive, I am currently 8 dpo, waiting until Wednesday to check, then not again until Monday unless Af shows up before then, 

If it does, i will start cd3-7, taking 180 each day, fingers crossedor sticky beans


----------



## Lost7

Dolphinleigh - :wave: Welcome to SI buddies! <3
Oops at misreading the bottle! We've all been there! 
Do you ever receive a :bfp: with OPK's? Do you have PCOS? 
I'll add you on the list for taking them 5-9 this cycle :) 
Hopefully :witch: doesn't arrive for you, but if she does I wish you well with the next cycle with 3-7 - it seems the most popular of days to be taking it! :lol:


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I took em morning vs night last cycle so expected a change. I ovulated CD18 the cycle I got pregnant with our son so hoping later O's are better for me!
> 
> Did you take them in the morning or at night when you fell pregnant with your son? :flower: FX for you! I'll be patiently waiting to be testing with my CB duals! I'm going shopping Wednesday to get them!Click to expand...

I took them at night with him! And in this morning this cycle and mid day last cycle


----------



## Tesh23

Lost7 said:


> *Tesha23 *- Only a day or so behind me! :happydance: I know that feeling, towards the end you do kind of feel like you're going to choke having to take so many! :lol:
> You're using a lot of what I'm doing. I have a 10-11 day LP and I am also taking Vitamin B6. I will be swapping over to Vitamin B Complex within the next few days, I've heard better things about a complex rather than the B6 on it's own. I also have a progesterone defficiancy and therefore have bought myself some NPC (natural progesterone cream) since the doctor will not prescribe it and it 'has' to be prescribed by the FS, apparently. :evil:
> Am I reading that right that from 3dpo you're taking the B6? I took it the whole cycle and I gained a few extra days last cycle - that could have been the pregnancies doing mind (I had a CP).
> I'm also taking Folic Acid, Co Enzyme Q10, EPO and the things mentioned above. :lol:
> 
> Like you - really hoping it works. :dust:
> 
> *Powell130 *- Another SI buddy! <3 Woo hoo! I didn't realise you did SI too! Is this your first cycle on it? :dust:

Ahh! So I just completed my last dose of SI YAY! - It's like 10:30pm over here! 

Sorry about the CP :flow: I have heard that after a MC you are supposed to be super fertile your next cycle, not sure how true that is, but this could def be your cycle then! Some doctors can be really dumb :dohh: Knowing you have a progesterone deficiency and not wanting to give you a prescription! At least you were able to get your hands on some NPC!

I think you are def right, that a B complex works much better than B6 on its own from what I have read. I have never taken anything during my LP before because it is usually between 12- 14 days. I think my last cycle was 9 days because I had terrible flu at the beginning of my LP - thats the only explanation I can think of :shrug: I have actually ordered these "Green pills" online, here is a link:

https://therealthing.co.za/the-real-thing-green-power.html

I have read that eating more green veggies can also strengthen your LP as it is packed full of vitamins that promote tissue growth and repair and boost red blood cells and oxygenation and also contains folic acid. So I am thinking of taking these instead of the B's and see what happens. Its like 5 pills a day :wacko: yuck. Hope it helps!! lol

Have you noticed any changes since taking SI? I have noticed and increase in CM today, morning and evening, and its only cd7! Any type of CM usually only starts making an appearance around cd11 or cd12 for me. Have also had some sharp ovary pains on the first and second day of taking them.


----------



## Tesh23

Powell130 said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Another 3-7 :winkwink: Welcome! Haha you are so lucky you are at 1dpo and not still waiting to O!
> 
> When do you think you will test Powell?
> 
> I hated the waiting to O this cycle! I didn't get a positive OPK til midnight CD15-16 where as last cycle I got positive FMU CD14!
> 
> I'll start testing 8/12!Click to expand...

Awesome!! Will def be stalking you \\:D/ hehe


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Lost7 said:


> Dolphinleigh - :wave: Welcome to SI buddies! <3
> Oops at misreading the bottle! We've all been there!
> Do you ever receive a :bfp: with OPK's? Do you have PCOS?
> I'll add you on the list for taking them 5-9 this cycle :)
> Hopefully :witch: doesn't arrive for you, but if she does I wish you well with the next cycle with 3-7 - it seems the most popular of days to be taking it! :lol:

Hi, this month was my first time using opk, and they were faints but never dark, I gave never been tested for PCOS, but I am now 37, had 2 successful pregnancies and one miscarriage in October, I am going to try and wait until Wednesday to test at 10 dpo, and wait until Sunday for FF predicted test date, if I can control the urge :haha: I will try the opks again next cycle if AF comes but fingers crossed we caught the egg :)


----------



## Powell130

Tesh23 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Another 3-7 :winkwink: Welcome! Haha you are so lucky you are at 1dpo and not still waiting to O!
> 
> When do you think you will test Powell?
> 
> I hated the waiting to O this cycle! I didn't get a positive OPK til midnight CD15-16 where as last cycle I got positive FMU CD14!
> 
> I'll start testing 8/12!Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! Will def be stalking you \\:D/ heheClick to expand...

Bring it! Lol


----------



## southernbound

This group is getting big!! Yay! Thanks again for starting it lost :) my chart is being kinda funky this month, I'll let you know what happens with my temp in the morning but I may have oed today instead of three days ago like I thought


----------



## Powell130

You should put your chart in your signature so we can stalk it!


----------



## Lost7

I agree lol, we need to see your chart lol :flower:


----------



## southernbound

Ok! Chart is up. What is going on?!?! My cycle is never unstable. Blah!


----------



## Powell130

Mid lutal oestrogen surge?

AFM Got my crosshairs this morning! :happydance:


----------



## southernbound

Yay!!! Did you do lots of baby dancing this week? :D


----------



## Powell130

Yes! Check my timing on my chart, we did great this month in that category! I hope it works out cuz I ovulated on hubs' birthday!


----------



## Tesh23

Powell130 said:


> Yes! Check my timing on my chart, we did great this month in that category! I hope it works out cuz I ovulated on hubs' birthday!

Wowee!!! Your chart looks gr8! :thumbup:

Did u have any noticeable O pains this cycle? I am cd9 today and my opk's should be arriving in the mail tomorrow can't wait, but I am having sharp O pains since taking SI just like a fews seconds at a time a couple times a day.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Well, only 10 dpo, but took test, it was bfn, no surprise if AF is not here by Friday I will check again but like Tesh I gave gad those cramps since taking SI, on left side, still have it, and last night a feeling of electricity shooting up my vagina, passed very quickly but add me wiggle and think wtf,


----------



## Tesh23

Dolphinleigh said:


> Well, only 10 dpo, but took test, it was bfn, no surprise if AF is not here by Friday I will check again but like Tesh I gave gad those cramps since taking SI, on left side, still have it, and last night a feeling of electricity shooting up my vagina, passed very quickly but add me wiggle and think wtf,

Hey Dolphinleigh, 10dpo is still quite early. Really hope your temp shoots back up tomorrow - I see your LP is looking better than last month's 8 days so thats good news. I have also had them on my left side mostly. 

The electricity shooting feeling may be a good sign! Fingers crossed the :witch: stays away!!!


----------



## Powell130

My O pains weren't as strong as last cycle but i am 99% sure O ovulated from my left side and have felt the odd electric feeling too. It feels like it radiates up from my cervix. Its similar to, just not as strong as, lightning crotch i remember from the end of my pregnancy with my son.
unfortunately i felt it last cycle too, just later, so not thinking much about it


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Yeah, I knew testing today was a long shot but I had a need, a need to pee on a stick.... Lol, the crutch lightning I never had before at least that I can remember, so fingers crossed, really tired, pimples and the heavy, wet , unclean vagina feeling, but no discharge or AF, 
Tmi question: what position should the cervix be in if AF was coming ( up to high to feel pressure from sex) or low (cause yesterday I felt more contact in my cervix)?


----------



## Powell130

Textbook is low firm closed from O to AF but mine isn't textbook! Lol mine is usually high firm and closed then will soften up and open the day or so before AF


----------



## Dolphinleigh

So if low and firm probably a sign of not preggo? Or could mean nothing?


----------



## Powell130

I wouldn't count it either way, especially if you're not familiar with your "normal"


----------



## southernbound

Fingers crossed for you dolphin and powell! !! I hope this is your month!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx hun, you too!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Well just woke up and spotting is occurring, AF is on her way, so on to next cycle, thinking soy cd 3-5


----------



## Powell130

3-5? It's taken for 5 days like Clomid. Ex CD1-5 CD2-6 CD3-7 CD4-8 or CD5-9


----------



## Tesh23

Hi ladies! So I just got my first ever smiley on my cb digi this afternoon. It was negative yesterday afternoon when I first started testing!

I have never really got a proper positive on an opk (the cheapie ones) and this is the first time I have used the cb digis so I wonder whether or not to believe it! :wacko:

Also started getting ewcm today, and had quite a lot of milky watery cm yesterday. The thing is my cervix doesn't feel completely soft and open yet and it usually IS very around the time I O. 

I wonder if it really is the SI making me O early... My last 6 cycles I have O'd between cd15 - cd18! So if this cb digi is correct I may ovulate (today) - cd11 or cd12? I haven't even started BD'ing before this cos I didn't really expect O to happen so soon! I have been feeling quite achey, bloated, tired, and have had some sharp O pains the last couple days. No O pains today so far.... So confusing. I am temping so will update if there seems to be any temp rise!

Should I test tomorrow morning/afternoon with the cb digi again to check if has gone back to a negative?

How is everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## Powell130

I would trust the digi. They kinda customize to your personal levels so if there's a smiley there's a LH surge. You can O anywhere from 12-72 hours after your LH surge so there's still time for your cervix to get more fertile. The OPK is just letting you know your fertile and will probably O soon so now is the time to start BDing! They say there's no reason to keep testing after your first positive because you're not really going to learn anything new (unless you wanna see how long your surge is) I would just keep checking CM and CP and temping and lots of :sex:
Good luck!!


----------



## Tesh23

Powell130 said:


> I would trust the digi. They kinda customize to your personal levels so if there's a smiley there's a LH surge. You can O anywhere from 12-72 hours after your LH surge so there's still time for your cervix to get more fertile. The OPK is just letting you know your fertile and will probably O soon so now is the time to start BDing! They say there's no reason to keep testing after your first positive because you're not really going to learn anything new (unless you wanna see how long your surge is) I would just keep checking CM and CP and temping and lots of :sex:
> Good luck!!

Thank u for that! :thumbup: 

I have used opks so many times, I know quite a bit about them, but I am so completely HOPELESS when it comes to using them and interpreting the results! :dohh: lol

Gonna jump my DH as soon as he walks thru the door hehe

How is your tww going? What dpo are u currently?


----------



## southernbound

Aaah how exciting tesh! ! Enjoy the baby dancing!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Powell, yes sorry cd3-7 is what I meant, just have to wait for spotting to turn into the full AF. Before I can count my days, :)


----------



## Tesh23

Hi ladies!

Ok so an update... I got my first pos opk afternoon cd11. I also tested the next day (yesterday) cd12 and it was still positive. Today cd13 I had a negative. 

Yesterday I was super bloated felt like I would explode that's how painful it was. Also had a slight crampy achey feeling, but no ovary pain. Today my temp has gone up 0.3 degrees celsius, which normally does happen after I O according to my other charts. So without confirming two more high temps, I put in dummy temps, and FF gave me my O date as yesterday cd12. Will keep temping to confirm but pretty sure SI has made me O 4 days early!! Incredible! 

I do have regular cycles, but really glad SI hasn't ''messed'' up my cycle thus far. :happydance:

So pretty sure I am 1dpo today, and my boobs don't feel bigger but they are really sore and tender on the sides and slightly sensitive on the nipples. Usually they only start to hurt a couple days before af - so I wonder if this is the SI? :shrug:

Also I only noticed a tiny bit of ewcm on cd11 and very little watery cm cd12. And my cervix did not feel fertile like it usually does during O, so not sure if the spermies had a chance... BD on evening cd11 and morning and evening of cd12. Gonna BD for two more days until FF confirms my O date...

Fingers crossed :headspin:

How is everyone else doing?? Any udpates??


----------



## Powell130

7DPO and other than a sore left boob not too much to report lol


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Anyone see anything, top 12dpo, bottom 14 dpo, not fmu, but third no urine hold,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Lost7

I'm going to ovulate tomorrow yay! :) Two week wait for us all I think! Glad to be back off holiday, I do have a splitting headache so hope to properly catch up with you ladies tomorrow! <3


----------



## Powell130

Dolphinleigh said:


> Anyone see anything, top 12dpo, bottom 14 dpo, not fmu, but third no urine hold,

I see something on the bottom!


----------



## Tesh23

Dolphinleigh said:


> Anyone see anything, top 12dpo, bottom 14 dpo, not fmu, but third no urine hold,

I see the bottom one(14dpo) - slight line but I can definitely see some pink. Try retesting with FMU! 

Fingers crossed for u! :flower:


----------



## southernbound

I think I see something on the bottom one too! Test test test!


----------



## Lost7

Today is my O day ladies. Peaked yesterday and woke up to pains. Small slight temp rise today. FF has already given me the O pinpointing line. Weird because usually they wait until 3dpo! 
Guess I can class myself as 1dpo tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Yay Lost! Go catch that eggie! 
If you have it set on OPK it'll give you the O line quicker


----------



## Lost7

I thought that myself but it's still on Advanced. Starting to think FF have a law of their own!


----------



## Powell130

How weird!! Guess they're that confident in O day lol


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha obviously, despite the fact I hadn't tempted for a few days previous too! :shock:


----------



## Lost7

https://i.imgur.com/HkqtYIF.jpg

So you can see........


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Lost. Yay for O! Do u think the SI has made u ovulate earlier or around the same time u normally would? Looks like you got in some good bd!

Powell your temps are looking gr8! Are u symptom spotting at all this cycle? What dpo will u try and test?

I put in my temp this morning, and ff has put me at o'ing on cd11!

I am thinking this cycle is a bust cos I have never O'd that early ever and I also was pretty sure I O'd on cd12 because of the bloating and crampiness... If I did O on cd11 my bd schedule seems a bit in vain... Sigh. Oh well

Would u ladies mind looking at my chart and let me know what u think? Also I usually have higher post o temps..and this cycle seems to be much lower than usual. I know as long as there is a definite shift it shouldn't matter, but just somethin to note.

And sorry... But could any of u tell me how I can post my chart? Tia!


----------



## Tesh23

Ok I think I figured it out! Managed to insert it in my siggy as a thumbnail!


----------



## Lost7

Ovulated on time Hun. Your chart looks good! Let's hope for a raise tomorrow for us both!


----------



## Powell130

I didn't temp today but the last two temps I did take disappeared on the overlay because they're the same. How crazy?! I'm gonna wait a few days and keep an eye for a dip because it seems last month my temp started to fall a few days before AF. I'll probably test Thursday or Friday depending on what my temps are doing
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-10-12-21-16.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lost7

Good luck with testing Powell. :hugs:

I looked at my chart again and I did ovulate a day earlier. :flower:
I've put it on OPK detection until 3DPO, because with todays temp raise my line disappeared and I actually grew emotionally attached to it. :lol:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Can anyone check my chart, after spotting cd12-14 nothing, temp slowly going back up, was the spotting my AF or ib? My longest cycle length was 36 days, had a splinter on test (hgc) at 14 dpo, but on frer on 15 dpo nothing, this ro were waiting is turning into a three week wait, sucks big time. Thanks jenn


----------



## Powell130

Tested this morning and think I may have the start of a BFP....faint lines on 3 different 10mius, 2 different brands! I really hope this is it!!


----------



## Lost7

FX


----------



## Tesh23

Powell130 said:


> I didn't temp today but the last two temps I did take disappeared on the overlay because they're the same. How crazy?! I'm gonna wait a few days and keep an eye for a dip because it seems last month my temp started to fall a few days before AF. I'll probably test Thursday or Friday depending on what my temps are doing

Wow I totally see that. How freaky! 

Oooh! Really hope this is it! 3 faint positives can;t be wrong!:happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Lost7 said:


> Good luck with testing Powell. :hugs:
> 
> I looked at my chart again and I did ovulate a day earlier. :flower:
> I've put it on OPK detection until 3DPO, because with todays temp raise my line disappeared and I actually grew emotionally attached to it. :lol:

Yay for O'ing a day earlier! :happydance: And super Yay for temp rise for both of us! :dance:

My temp today was at 36.7 (I chart in Celsius cos we use the metric system over here!) which is a 0.4 rise from yesterday. Funny enough FF put my O day back to cd12 :thumbup: so yay for that as well as I really do think I O'd then.

Also started my NPC today now that O has been properly confirmed.

Since before I have O'd I have been soooo drained and tired I even booked off work the one day because I couldn't make it out the bed. I find it so hard to get up in the mornings. and even if I sleep at aroung 10pm-11pm I can easily sleep past 12pm and even then I have to drag myself outta bed. Also been having bloating before O which is much better now. And I usually only pee twice a day (I have a really strong bladder) but I am peeing like 4-5 times a day now which is crazy for me.

Also since I O'd I have still been super tired, but I feel really achey as well, quite a bit of backache and my boobs are tender (which only usually happens just before the witch shows) and my nipples are really sore and sensitive feel like there is a lot of pressure in them. I am hoping this means I had a strong O and that my progesterone is high.

Has anyone been experiencing "pregnancy" symptoms since being on soy?


----------



## Powell130

Tesh23 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't temp today but the last two temps I did take disappeared on the overlay because they're the same. How crazy?! I'm gonna wait a few days and keep an eye for a dip because it seems last month my temp started to fall a few days before AF. I'll probably test Thursday or Friday depending on what my temps are doing
> 
> Wow I totally see that. How freaky!
> 
> Oooh! Really hope this is it! 3 faint positives can;t be wrong!:happydance:Click to expand...

Well now I have about 10 positives :happydance:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Powell130 said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't temp today but the last two temps I did take disappeared on the overlay because they're the same. How crazy?! I'm gonna wait a few days and keep an eye for a dip because it seems last month my temp started to fall a few days before AF. I'll probably test Thursday or Friday depending on what my temps are doing
> 
> Wow I totally see that. How freaky!
> M
> Oooh! Really hope this is it! 3 faint positives can;t be wrong!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well now I have about 10 positives :happydance:Click to expand...


Congrats, happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Tesh23

Powell130 said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't temp today but the last two temps I did take disappeared on the overlay because they're the same. How crazy?! I'm gonna wait a few days and keep an eye for a dip because it seems last month my temp started to fall a few days before AF. I'll probably test Thursday or Friday depending on what my temps are doing
> 
> Wow I totally see that. How freaky!
> 
> Oooh! Really hope this is it! 3 faint positives can;t be wrong!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well now I have about 10 positives :happydance:Click to expand...

WOO HOO!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Pics please!!! Fingers crossed they get darker and praise the soy!!!:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

My tablet takes crapppppy pics and my phone SD card won't save pics at the moment so I gotta get a new one so I'm kicking myself for not having one so I could share faint line pics!

But here's what I got 

These are FMU and 3MU pics. I didn't get a pic of the SMU or the FRER yet lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150811_111209.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 25









IMG_20150811_124640.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Tesh23

Oh hell yes I definitely see that! Congrats sweety!! Are u hoping for a boy or girl, or doesn't matter? And have u figured out how you're going to tell DH?


----------



## Lost7

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ing-conceive-our-rainbow-45.html#post35976847

Updated my Journal with my OH's SA results.


----------



## Powell130

Tesh23 said:


> Oh hell yes I definitely see that! Congrats sweety!! Are u hoping for a boy or girl, or doesn't matter? And have u figured out how you're going to tell DH?

I would like a girl but would be just as fine with another boy! 

My friend had a super cute and funny idea of putting a note in our sons diaper that says "oh shit moms pregnant" and have him change it...thinking about doing that lol


----------



## Tesh23

Lost7 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ing-conceive-our-rainbow-45.html#post35976847
> 
> Updated my Journal with my OH's SA results.

Just read Lost. Don't think u and DH have anything to worry about :hugs:

I think overall thats a fantastic result. over 170mil! Wowee! It will be good to see the second results as well just to eliminate any doubt


----------



## Tesh23

Powell130 said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> Oh hell yes I definitely see that! Congrats sweety!! Are u hoping for a boy or girl, or doesn't matter? And have u figured out how you're going to tell DH?
> 
> I would like a girl but would be just as fine with another boy!
> 
> My friend had a super cute and funny idea of putting a note in our sons diaper that says "oh shit moms pregnant" and have him change it...thinking about doing that lolClick to expand...

Haha that's brilliant! Certainly original :thumbup:

If I may be so bold... I think it's gonna be a girl :winkwink:


----------



## Lost7

Tesh23 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ing-conceive-our-rainbow-45.html#post35976847
> 
> Updated my Journal with my OH's SA results.
> 
> Just read Lost. Don't think u and DH have anything to worry about :hugs:
> 
> I think overall thats a fantastic result. over 170mil! Wowee! It will be good to see the second results as well just to eliminate any doubtClick to expand...

Oh I know, anything over 20 million is normal, I was expecting around 25 ish but geez, 171 MILLION! Wow! Just wow! 

Form worries me though!


----------



## southernbound

Omg powell CONGRATULATIONS! !!!! And lost those results are great!! :) so happy for everyone! As for me, af didn't show but got a bfn so thinking I actually ovulated cd 17, not 12. If nothing in a couple of days I'll move it over :p


----------



## Lost7

Don't you dare lose hope yet lovely, Look at your temperatures! They are sky high, I have everything crossed for you and FX you won't have to try SI! :bfp:


----------



## Lost7

Powell, Was this your first month on SI?


----------



## southernbound

Aww thanks lost! *hugs* I disregarded one temp just to see what happens and my chart at least makes sense now, sooo af should be here in 4 days or so, then let testing commence! !


----------



## Lost7

Definitely, test test test! GL


----------



## Powell130

Finally able to get a decent pic with hubs' phone since he's still sleeping! I'm starting to get a line on the regular sensitivity ICs :happydance: might try a digi in little! 

Lost....did you ever get a chance to look for the info about FMU not being as concentrated? I'm trying to decide if I should take a digi with SMU
 



Attached Files:







received_10152893286770518.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9









received_10152893287355518.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Powell, Was this your first month on SI?

No, it was my second this round TTC. I got pregnant the first cycle with it in 2012


----------



## Lost7

No. I didn't get chance to. I'll have a quick look now before I start baking. Personally I think with lines like that it'd be positive x


----------



## Lost7

You last pee at 9pm on a day we'll call day 1. 
You get up at 6am (day 2) and pee FMU 9 hours later. 
That pee includes a 9 hour mix of pee with hCg from day 1 and day 2.
Two hours later, at 8am on day 2, you pee. 
That pee is made up of only day 2 pee. If your hCg is doubling, it would be at a higher concentration on day 2 than on day 1. Plus, you haven't had anything to drink since prior to 9pm the night before, so it should be more concentrated pee in general, and have a higher hCg level due to the fact that it has only day 2 hCg and is not a mix of day 1 and day 2 hCg levels.


----------



## Lost7

There you go...


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> You last pee at 9pm on a day we'll call day 1.
> You get up at 6am (day 2) and pee FMU 9 hours later.
> That pee includes a 9 hour mix of pee with hCg from day 1 and day 2.
> Two hours later, at 8am on day 2, you pee.
> That pee is made up of only day 2 pee. If your hCg is doubling, it would be at a higher concentration on day 2 than on day 1. Plus, you haven't had anything to drink since prior to 9pm the night before, so it should be more concentrated pee in general, and have a higher hCg level due to the fact that it has only day 2 hCg and is not a mix of day 1 and day 2 hCg levels.

Thanx a ton!! That makes so much sense! I'm really surprised I hadnt came across that info yet! 
I think I'm gonna go for it! I have the CB gold digi which is pretty sensitive
https://www.peeonastickaddict.com/test-sensitivity-levels-frgd/


----------



## hellodarling

Hi all. I'm exploring this :). I'm 37, perimenopausal, with possible anovulatory cycles ranging from 15 days - 48 days. The last four months have been good, 25-30 days with LH surge between cd10-12. I'm going to start temping soon so I can track this with more precision. Anyway, I have a hx of miscarriage (early) so I'll be on progesterone from O-AF.

If I O cd10, would it behoove me to start in the earlier part of the cycle? How does it make you feel- side effects?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Lost7

The FRER (preg brain already) Hehe. 
Yeah, I'd heard about those line is always present no matter what HCG level is. Well, good luck taking it (how long until you do it?). Don't forget to post back here with the pictures. 

Good luck and congrats :D


----------



## Lost7

When do you plan on testing Tesh?


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> The FRER (preg brain already) Hehe.
> Yeah, I'd heard about those line is always present no matter what HCG level is. Well, good luck taking it (how long until you do it?). Don't forget to post back here with the pictures.
> 
> Good luck and congrats :D

Yeah that haha i had the dual hormone OPK on the brain from the other thread lol 
I'm gonna take it in a few.. I gotta pee and almost at a 2 hour hold


----------



## Lost7

hellodarling said:


> Hi all. I'm exploring this :). I'm 37, perimenopausal, with possible anovulatory cycles ranging from 15 days - 48 days. The last four months have been good, 25-30 days with LH surge between cd10-12. I'm going to start temping soon so I can track this with more precision. Anyway, I have a hx of miscarriage (early) so I'll be on progesterone from O-AF.
> 
> If I O cd10, would it behoove me to start in the earlier part of the cycle? How does it make you feel- side effects?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!

Hi :) Definitely agree, temping is a really good idea as then you can see if you've ovulated or not. It is possible to have an LH surge (positive OPK) and not actually ovulate, so if you're going to temp, that's confirm it's happened. 
Have you been prescribed Progesterone? Do you usually O around CD10? I noticed no side effects whilst I took SI.

Good luck, let me know when you want me to pencil you down for!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Powell. I hope to follow in your footsteps. I can't believe how much success SI actually has. I really hope I get my BFP on the first cycle of trying it, just like you.


----------



## Powell130

I can confirm the FR gold digi is super sensitive!
 



Attached Files:







received_10152893394890518.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Good luck Powell. I hope to follow in your footsteps. I can't believe how much success SI actually has. I really hope I get my BFP on the first cycle of trying it, just like you.

I hope so too! Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks sweetie. Overjoyed at your news! How are you or have you told your DH?


----------



## Powell130

Thanx so much!! 

I haven't told him yet for two reasons... I wanna wait a little bit since I've miscarried around 6 weeks twice and because I need to make and print a little card like this (see pic) to put in our sons diaper for the reveal
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-11-16-19-09.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha, fab!


----------



## Tesh23

Hi Lost. I am loving your nice and steady temp rise! Did u feel O at all with the soy? I will try and hold out until 10dpo to test..but I may sneak in a couple before then lol :blush: I have no patience and a serious poas addiction. Just love peeing on sticks haha:happydance: when will you test? 

Southernbound, I am routing for ya!! Fingers and toes crossed!! :hugs:

Powell, congrats again! We can finally add our first bfp to the thread yay!:thumbup:

I have been so exhausted and achey since O. And boobs are still sore. Hoping this means I had a strong O and my progesterone is where it should be. Have had a sore throat since last night and DH is sick. Really hope I am not getting sick again as last cycle during my luteal phase I had full on flu and it made me have a 9 day LP I suspect. Aaah!! Feeling out already at 4dpo :dohh:


----------



## Lost7

Tesh23 - Hi hun :wave: I always feel ovulation anyway, I am very sensitive down there according to my doctor lol. Ovulation this time felt as strong as a normal cycle, to be fair I don&#8217;t think it felt any more painful! I think I&#8217;m going to POAS at 10dpo, result should be pretty reliable then. I might do one on 8/9 dpo but certainly nothing before that - I hope. I can never stick to my word. :lol:
Cross hairs today :happydance:

Sorry to hear you&#8217;ve been exhausted. NPC always makes me exhausted. I have a headache but my boobs aren&#8217;t sore. 4dpo, you&#8217;re certainly not out lol, keep the faith and try to stay positive! :hugs:


----------



## hellodarling

Lost7 said:


> hellodarling said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I'm exploring this :). I'm 37, perimenopausal, with possible anovulatory cycles ranging from 15 days - 48 days. The last four months have been good, 25-30 days with LH surge between cd10-12. I'm going to start temping soon so I can track this with more precision. Anyway, I have a hx of miscarriage (early) so I'll be on progesterone from O-AF.
> 
> If I O cd10, would it behoove me to start in the earlier part of the cycle? How does it make you feel- side effects?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Hi :) Definitely agree, temping is a really good idea as then you can see if you've ovulated or not. It is possible to have an LH surge (positive OPK) and not actually ovulate, so if you're going to temp, that's confirm it's happened.
> Have you been prescribed Progesterone? Do you usually O around CD10? I noticed no side effects whilst I took SI.
> 
> Good luck, let me know when you want me to pencil you down for!Click to expand...

I suspect I'm not actually ovulating... grrrr. I was prescribed progesterone but man, that stuff makes me full-blown morning sickness all day miserable and not for being pregnant, which makes it gross. I"ll gladly take the morning sickness if theres a baby in me!

I'm currently 23dpo and 9 days late for AF. I have an apt today, because I have to establish a new GP so that I can get a new OBGYN and probably an RE...hopefully. So, I'll start temping once my new cycle starts.

I really appreciate you responding. It means a lot to me.

I typically do ovulate around c10-12 (or it appears that I do). I guess what scares me is thinking i'm going to mess up my cycle any more than It already is. eeek...


----------



## Lost7

hellodarling said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hellodarling said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I'm exploring this :). I'm 37, perimenopausal, with possible anovulatory cycles ranging from 15 days - 48 days. The last four months have been good, 25-30 days with LH surge between cd10-12. I'm going to start temping soon so I can track this with more precision. Anyway, I have a hx of miscarriage (early) so I'll be on progesterone from O-AF.
> 
> If I O cd10, would it behoove me to start in the earlier part of the cycle? How does it make you feel- side effects?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Hi :) Definitely agree, temping is a really good idea as then you can see if you've ovulated or not. It is possible to have an LH surge (positive OPK) and not actually ovulate, so if you're going to temp, that's confirm it's happened.
> Have you been prescribed Progesterone? Do you usually O around CD10? I noticed no side effects whilst I took SI.
> 
> Good luck, let me know when you want me to pencil you down for!Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect I'm not actually ovulating... grrrr. I was prescribed progesterone but man, that stuff makes me full-blown morning sickness all day miserable and not for being pregnant, which makes it gross. I"ll gladly take the morning sickness if theres a baby in me!
> 
> I'm currently 23dpo and 9 days late for AF. I have an apt today, because I have to establish a new GP so that I can get a new OBGYN and probably an RE...hopefully. So, I'll start temping once my new cycle starts.
> 
> I really appreciate you responding. It means a lot to me.
> 
> I typically do ovulate around c10-12 (or it appears that I do). I guess what scares me is thinking i'm going to mess up my cycle any more than It already is. eeek...Click to expand...

Try Soya on your next cycle. Also on CD2 (and CD5 I think) buy and do your own FSH tests? They test if you've got enough egg reserve to ovulate. I think that's what I'd be doing hun. IF you get a positive result (as in the OPK's AS dark OR Darker than the control line) that's a positive and you'll need to see a GP.

Really hope your cycle sorts itself out, if you're pregnant let's hope a bfp comes your way, if you're not, let's hope we can have a fresh cycle for you! Good luck xx


----------



## hellodarling

I literally had NO idea you could do a home FSH test! Going to amazon.com right now!


----------



## Lost7

Oh yes! It's just a pee stick... And don't confuse a 'nearly positive' for an actual positive! Cheap enough to do at home, IF they go positive - as dark - or darker - than the Control line THEN get your doctor to follow up, good luck x


----------



## hellodarling

Lost7 said:


> Oh yes! It's just a pee stick... And don't confuse a 'nearly positive' for an actual positive! Cheap enough to do at home, IF they go positive - as dark - or darker - than the Control line THEN get your doctor to follow up, good luck x


Awesome possum, thanks mama!!! I'm going to have so many sticks to pee on, this is fantastic.


----------



## Lost7

You might want to double check the days you take them though! From memory I think it's CD2 & then again on CD5.. You just need to check that though! Good luck hun!


----------



## Tesh23

Lost7 said:


> Tesh23 - Hi hun :wave: I always feel ovulation anyway, I am very sensitive down there according to my doctor lol. Ovulation this time felt as strong as a normal cycle, to be fair I dont think it felt any more painful! I think Im going to POAS at 10dpo, result should be pretty reliable then. I might do one on 8/9 dpo but certainly nothing before that - I hope. I can never stick to my word. :lol:
> Cross hairs today :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear youve been exhausted. NPC always makes me exhausted. I have a headache but my boobs arent sore. 4dpo, youre certainly not out lol, keep the faith and try to stay positive! :hugs:

Hi Lost! Haha I also try and get to 10dpo but i never do! :haha:

How goes the temps? 4dpo today am I right? My temps seem high still, not as high as they usually are on my previous charts. Temps in general seem much lower pre and post O.

6dpo today and have lost most of my symptoms, boobs are only mildly sore and hips and legs still feel a bit achey. But have got a lot of creamy cm 5dpo and today.

Grr this tww takes too long!! :growlmad:

How are u doing? :flower:


----------



## hellodarling

Here are my lab results;

TSH 1.220 ulU/ml
LH 24.7 ulU/ml
FSH 30.0 ulU/ml
Estradiol 26.7 pg/ml

Cycles range from 16-40+ days, haven't gone past 46. LH surge showed positive this cycle on cd9, although I know that's no indication. For you ladies doing SI, what did your hormone levels look like. My ratio doesn't show PCOS but apparently i'm in the "hard to stimulate" range. Advice?


I'm going to start temping to make sure I'm ovulating, although, I feel like a debbie downer, I suspect that I"m not.


----------



## Tesh23

hellodarling said:


> Here are my lab results;
> 
> TSH 1.220 ulU/ml
> LH 24.7 ulU/ml
> FSH 30.0 ulU/ml
> Estradiol 26.7 pg/ml
> 
> Cycles range from 16-40+ days, haven't gone past 46. LH surge showed positive this cycle on cd9, although I know that's no indication. For you ladies doing SI, what did your hormone levels look like. My ratio doesn't show PCOS but apparently i'm in the "hard to stimulate" range. Advice?
> 
> 
> I'm going to start temping to make sure I'm ovulating, although, I feel like a debbie downer, I suspect that I"m not.

Hellodarling, I am sure the other ladies may be able to help with regard to the results and figures as I don't really know.

I will say this on my experience with soy so far though - it definitely stimulates something! I could feel ovary pain while I took it early in my cycle and it also made me ovulate 4-5 days earlier than I normally would have.:thumbup:

Fingers crossed that you results spell good and better news, and that u don't have too much to be worried about :flower:


----------



## hellodarling

Tesh23 said:


> hellodarling said:
> 
> 
> Here are my lab results;
> 
> TSH 1.220 ulU/ml
> LH 24.7 ulU/ml
> FSH 30.0 ulU/ml
> Estradiol 26.7 pg/ml
> 
> Cycles range from 16-40+ days, haven't gone past 46. LH surge showed positive this cycle on cd9, although I know that's no indication. For you ladies doing SI, what did your hormone levels look like. My ratio doesn't show PCOS but apparently i'm in the "hard to stimulate" range. Advice?
> 
> 
> I'm going to start temping to make sure I'm ovulating, although, I feel like a debbie downer, I suspect that I"m not.
> 
> Hellodarling, I am sure the other ladies may be able to help with regard to the results and figures as I don't really know.
> 
> I will say this on my experience with soy so far though - it definitely stimulates something! I could feel ovary pain while I took it early in my cycle and it also made me ovulate 4-5 days earlier than I normally would have.:thumbup:
> 
> Fingers crossed that you results spell good and better news, and that u don't have too much to be worried about :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks mama for your input! I really appreciate it. I always think it's interesting to read other's experiences!


----------



## southernbound

Af has arrived. Blah. No improvement on my lp. Onto soy!!


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry the witch got u southernbound :-( but yay at least u can try soy this cycle! What days are u planning to take and what dosage?


----------



## Tesh23

Also 8dpo fmu- bfn as expected.

Back and hips are so sore. Boobs and nipples absolutely killing me. Like a hot burning feeling.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lost7

Wow - what's happened to your temperature, it's flat lined! 

Not much to report here, think I'm 6 DPO today, had a minor temp dip yesterday but today it's shot back up - higher than it's ever been. 
Feeling exhausted, No other symptoms apart from gassy. :oops:


----------



## Tesh23

Lost7 said:


> Wow - what's happened to your temperature, it's flat lined!
> 
> Not much to report here, think I'm 6 DPO today, had a minor temp dip yesterday but today it's shot back up - higher than it's ever been.
> Feeling exhausted, No other symptoms apart from gassy. :oops:

I have experienced consecutive flat temps before in my first cycle charting in June 2014, in Dec 2014 and Jan 2015. I think maybe the progesterone?

I have a pretty good feeling this cycle is gonna end with af showing on Friday like she is supposed to. Only symptoms are boobs and achiness but I have experienced this in the tww before. It's been about 8-9 months though since I experienced sore boobs straight after O - so def thinking my symptoms are progesterone related.

Def planning to take soy next cycle tho! I do like the early O hopefully it happens again! lol

Wow your temps are looking gr8! :thumbup: Really hope they stay up!


----------



## southernbound

Ok so apparently af hasn't technically come. Just spotting, but she is well on her way. So when she does start I'll probably do 3-7 and start with 80 mg


----------



## Lost7

Good luck hun!


----------



## Tesh23

So 10dpo bfn and had a bit of beige cm when I wiped, so looks like af is around the corner! 6th day of flat temps lol. 

Lost your chart looks amazing! Can't wait for u to start testing!


----------



## Lost7

Temp dip today, usual for Me... Feel out to be honest!


----------



## Powell130

That's a baby dip lost!
See my chart for reference, it def doesn't count you out!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-18-08-13-18.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lost7

Thanks sweetie, the same did happen last month and that ended in a loss, so that sort of reassures me that I should get a :bfp: but - well, I am known to have triphasic charts with small dips that end in :witch: ... So not really feeling reassured! :bfn: this morning.. :cry:


----------



## Powell130

One temp does not a chart make. Remember one temp doesn't mean much, its the trend and you're still well above the coverline! You still have plenty of time for a BFP and I think it's def coming for you


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Powell, I really appreciate it. Had all this last month though then had a loss so I'm trying not to get my hopes up :(


----------



## Powell130

My chart more followed last months BFN rather than my BFP chart from our son!


----------



## magicalmom2be

I've been WTT/TTC #1 for 10 years! Had a tubal pregnancy 7 years ago, and have had my fingers crossed since then.

This month, I tried SI for the first time CD 2-7. I'm now on CD 10, waiting for the big O. I have an OPK with a digital thermometer, ovulation charts, and ovulation tests...which will also be my first month trying. 

I'll also be using progesterone cream after I ovulate until AF. Not DTD this month since DP is out of town, but Sept will be my first month of official TTC, and I can't wait! I really believe it's gonna happen....and hopefully it'll be twins!


----------



## cameragirly

Hi girls, hope no one minds the intrusion I wanted to post from day one but told myself I would be off the forums this month. 
This month (1 year not trying not preventing and 7 months ttc) having pcos I took soy this month and q10 Co enzyme and got my bfp at 11dpo. very excited and hoping for a sticky bean. 

Good luck everyone and congratulations powel


----------



## southernbound

Day 1 of soy! Yay!


----------



## magicalmom2be

cameragirly said:


> Hi girls, hope no one minds the intrusion I wanted to post from day one but told myself I would be off the forums this month.
> This month (1 year not trying not preventing and 7 months ttc) having pcos I took soy this month and q10 Co enzyme and got my bfp at 11dpo. very excited and hoping for a sticky bean.
> 
> Good luck everyone and congratulations powel

Congrats on your bfp, cameragirly!!!


----------



## Ttcpcos

Hello ladies I've been stalking this post for a couple days now lol....trying to decide if I want to take soy and after everything i read. I'm definitely trying it...I have pcos and I am irregular... right now I am on day 6 of provera so it will be awhile before I start soy... 

I'm 25..I've been ttc over 3 yrs... no children at all... ps congrats to those who got bfp and condolences to those who have losses


----------



## Tesh23

cameragirly said:


> Hi girls, hope no one minds the intrusion I wanted to post from day one but told myself I would be off the forums this month.
> This month (1 year not trying not preventing and 7 months ttc) having pcos I took soy this month and q10 Co enzyme and got my bfp at 11dpo. very excited and hoping for a sticky bean.
> 
> Good luck everyone and congratulations powel

Congratulations!!! And thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lost7

*magicalmom2be* - Welcome to the SI thread. Hope you O soon. Fingers crossed you have your twins! I had naturally conceived twins in 2010, I can&#8217;t believe they are 5 now. 
I&#8217;ll add you :)

*cameragirly* - Hi hun! Welcome to the SI thread. Did you chart? I&#8217;d love to see your chart. This is my first cycle on Soya and Coenzyme Q10 and I&#8217;m also hoping for a :bfp: Congrats.
What days did you take SI, also what dosage?

*southernbound* - Woo hoo! Good luck!

*Ttcpcos* - Hi, welcome to the SI thread. Good luck for when you start SI, I also debated trying it and I have a regular cycle. I took the maximum dosage (200mg) and apart from O&#8217;ing a day earlier, I&#8217;ve noticed no interference with my cycle whatsoever.


----------



## Lost7

I am 9 DPO today. Another temp rise. 

Tests have questionable lines. 4 FRER should arrive today. 

Right breast has just leaked. :shock:

Hoping that's a good sign.

Good luck everyone. My AF is due on Saturday.


----------



## Lost7

magicalmom2be - Did you mean days 2-6 or 3-7?


----------



## cameragirly

Lost I didn't chart as I was working shifts, just used opks and bd every other day with pre seed during peak week. I never told hubby when I was ovulating just let him know when it was peak week! 

I did soy 3-7, 100 for 2 days, then 150 then 200 for last two days. I honestly think the q10 helped. Also sorry if tmi but I literally had 3 days of ewcm- I usually get a bit but only on one day! 

Sending you lots of baby dust and hope you have a lucky soy and q10 cycle too!  

I'll attach my bfp taken 11dpo in the afternoon with clear wee so I was totally surprised!
 



Attached Files:







20150817_212900.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> I am 9 DPO today. Another temp rise.
> 
> Tests have questionable lines. 4 FRER should arrive today.
> 
> Right breast has just leaked. :shock:
> 
> Hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> Good luck everyone. My AF is due on Saturday.

Eeekkkk!!!!!!! On pins and needles overe here for you! Are you going to take an FRER today??


----------



## Powell130

Ttcpcos said:


> Hello ladies I've been stalking this post for a couple days now lol....trying to decide if I want to take soy and after everything i read. I'm definitely trying it...I have pcos and I am irregular... right now I am on day 6 of provera so it will be awhile before I start soy...
> 
> I'm 25..I've been ttc over 3 yrs... no children at all... ps congrats to those who got bfp and condolences to those who have losses

You're not supposed to take soy of you have PCOS

Try apple cider vinegar and cinnamon

https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/pcos-diet-vinegar.html

And vitex
https://www.ivf1.com/pcos-treatment-alternatives/


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> *magicalmom2be* - Welcome to the SI thread. Hope you O soon. Fingers crossed you have your twins! I had naturally conceived twins in 2010, I cant believe they are 5 now.
> Ill add you :)
> 
> *cameragirly* - Hi hun! Welcome to the SI thread. Did you chart? Id love to see your chart. This is my first cycle on Soya and Coenzyme Q10 and Im also hoping for a :bfp: Congrats.
> What days did you take SI, also what dosage?
> 
> *southernbound* - Woo hoo! Good luck!
> 
> *Ttcpcos* - Hi, welcome to the SI thread. Good luck for when you start SI, I also debated trying it and I have a regular cycle. I took the maximum dosage (200mg) and apart from Oing a day earlier, Ive noticed no interference with my cycle whatsoever.

Totally forgot I added coQ10 this cycle too!


----------



## Tesh23

I am gonna add the q10 to my next cycle! Lol


----------



## Lost7

FRER looks like negative. Evap out of the 10 min timeframe. :cry:

https://i.imgur.com/zUnS2T8.jpg


----------



## Tesh23

It's still early at 9dpo


----------



## Lost7

I know my temp is going to dip massively tomorrow. I am accepting that.


----------



## Ttcpcos

Yes I have heard not suppose to take soy if u have pcos... Idk I've heard a lot of pcos women get bfp with soy


----------



## Lost7

I know a woman on here, also diagnosed with PCOS who was going to try Soya too. 

To be honest, I hadn't heard if you have PCOS you shouldn't try SI. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## Tesh23

Well 'they' say not to take soy if u have pcos or even regular cycles! I have read a lot of ladies responses on here and on other forums of success and failure whether they were regular or not or suffered from pcos or not. Many said it made them O earlier, many said it messed up their cycles.

Personally I think it depends on the person and how your own body reacts. I have a regular cycle and according to my fertility signs which I track and chart, I know that I do O regularly. I took soy this cycle and I had a few pms type symptoms and it made me O 5 days earlier than normal for me. Personally I don't feel it messed up my cycle. And I will definitely try it again next cycle. But if u are willing to take the risk and try soy, like I was, you will have to be prepared for both failure or success.

Whatever u decide I do hope it works out for u! :flower:


----------



## Lost7

I have regular cycles and I chanced it. TTC for 12 long months, you'd be willing to try anything. 
I O'd a day earlier but that's no biggy (for me). 

I've heard a lot of people have success on the first month, unfortunately I don't seem to fall into that category.


----------



## Tesh23

Lost7 said:


> I have regular cycles and I chanced it. TTC for 12 long months, you'd be willing to try anything.
> I O'd a day earlier but that's no biggy (for me).
> 
> I've heard a lot of people have success on the first month, unfortunately I don't seem to fall into that category.

I was the same. 16months ttc for #1 I would def try anythin lol :dohh: well almost! 

Lost I def would not count u out this cycle just yet. Your temps look fantastic better than last month. Your bd schedule was superb! And even if u implanted on 5dpo..it takes 2- 3days for hcg to show up in the blood stream and another 2- 4 days to show up in urine depending on your body and how it decides to do things. And that's IF implantation occurs at 5dpo. It could implant anywhere up to 12dpo even. So if u add the minimum amount of days it would take to show in urine that would a faint positive at prob 16dpo! And that happens with a lot of woman.

So even tho I know u feel out, cos trust me I do too, we just never know until the witch arrives!:hugs:

Also I have heard a lot of woman have success on their second round of soy too. And the third even. Again it doesn't matter how good an egg may be, the little spermie also has to make sure he or she survive the journey to it and still have enough energy to fertilise the little eggy hehe. It's in god hands because it really is a miracle how human beings even exist! :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Lol lost u commented on my flat temps the other day. You think you feel out! Look at my chart! Haha it looks like freakin Table Mountain!!! :haha:


----------



## Lost7

Thank you! I really hope you get a :bfp: this cycle! 
I'm expecting a huge dip tomorrow, really hope I'm wrong.. :cry:


----------



## Tesh23

Lost I am crossing everythin that u get your bfp this cycle too! And those temps of yours are gonna stay flying high!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Lost7 said:


> magicalmom2be - Did you mean days 2-6 or 3-7?

Hey Lost7!

Thanks for correcting me. I DEFINITELY meant 2-6. 

And also, thank you for welcoming me to the group. I'm really excited about all of this "experimenting." :happydance:


----------



## cameragirly

Lost I think 9dpo might be too early. And as others have said you can implant upto 12 days so I wouldn't take a negative at 9dpo as meaning you are out, hang in there x


----------



## Lost7

Temp dip as expected. I know I'm out but thanks all the same.


----------



## Lost7

Southernbound, which days are you taking SI?


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm a few pages behind so will try to read through.
I'm very tempted to try this but I'm not sure if it's suitable for me. I'm not actually sure what my cycle lengths are any more- I've been pregnant or breastfeeding for almost 8 years solid so I've only had a handful of Af!
They used to be quite long and irregular, but the 2 I had before falling pregnant on May were 28-32 days, very unusual for me!
Should I leave for my first couple of cycles to see what happens it just try them straight away? Any advice?
I'm on day 3 of bleeding from a 15 week loss so I'm not even sure when my cycle would officially start. So I count this as af? Can't remember from last time x


----------



## Lost7

Have they done any betas hun? Chances are you've still got a lot of HCG in your system, so this should be classed as the loss, the next cycle should be the :witch:

It's hard to say because you're not sure if you'll ovulate this month until it actually happens. If your beta HCG is still well into the thousands then the chances are you won't O hun. 

I'm really sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Personally, I'd try BBT temping this month and try SI next month! :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

I've got some tests coming so I will test in about a week to see if they've gone negative x


----------



## Lost7

Good idea sweetie! <3 
I'd stock up on OPK's too :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

I have &#128064; not that hubby knows &#128584; 
I can usually tell when I'm ivulating anyways but it's nice to confirm I think.
I'm not sure hubby's totally on board just yet. I want to ttc straight away. I'm sure I can persuade him &#128521; xx


----------



## Lost7

Best of luck sweetie <3


----------



## Tesh23

Lost I am hoping your temp rises tomorrow. I am expecting af tomorrow. 12dpo- bfn. 

Hope the witch stays away for us both..but if she shows are u planning on trying the soy again? If u are, which days will u do?


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Tesh, Have every luck and confidence in you!
I know I'm out though!

Not actively trying any more hun. It's been a long ass 12 months with 3 losses. Just going to not try and not prevent, I'll keep this thread open though to support you all. I'm hoping after Christmas (if it's still not happened naturally) to re-start Soya. 

In the meantime though, both me and my Fiancé need a well earned TTC break. We've been hard at this now 12 long months. 

Best of luck to you sweetie! <3


----------



## Tesh23

Aw Lost... I think our emotional state needs a break after the rollercoaster. I am sure lucky number 7 is in your future so don't give up ( I am secretly not giving up on u this cycle until the witch shows!) 

I am getting af cramps and ewcm this evening so witch should be right on time tomorrow. And I am too damn stubborn to stop so gonna try full force this next cycle.

Hope to see u on bnb still *hugs*


----------



## Lost7

Aww, well good for you! Keep hard at it hun! <3 

I'm leaving for camp tomorrow, so this is just a quick message but thank you for your words of not giving up on me, despite the fact I already gave up on myself. :hugs:

I'm expecting another huge temp dip tomorrow and :witch: will be here on Saturday. 

I'll be back on Monday, if I have any kind of 3G signal during the weekend I'll report back with any updates I may have! :hugs:


----------



## Tesh23

Oh yes please do! :flower: I will be waiting to hear!

Hope u have an awesome time at camp :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks sweetie! 

Deep down I know she's coming, I have some pains now! 

I'll toast some marshmallows for you! :hugs: 

You take care sweetie, I really really hope you get a :bfp: this cycle! You deserve it!


----------



## cameragirly

Lost I'm sorry if your out this cycle. If it helps i got my bfp after such a long time of trying I actually had given up, physically still trying but mentally just counting myself out and waiting out the time until my oh's sperm test! 
Don't lose hope and I hope you get your bfp soon.
Also wanted to add so sorry to hear of your losses- guy at work told me last month about his wife's trouble keeping a pregnancy, they sought out specialist advice and got a cocktail of drugs to take and it worked first time, he said it was odd as with their 2nd child they had no trouble. Feels like sometimes our bodies need to learn what to do. Wishing you loads of luck xx


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Lost! Hope u are having a wonderful time at camp!

Temp dipped this morning, and started brown spotting so af has made her appearance. Will be off to plan my next cycle.

Hope u have a good break, and thanks for sticking it out with me! * hugs*


----------



## southernbound

Hey lost hope all goes well! Tesh I'm sorry if af got you :( I'm on cd4 of soy right now. Hopefully this is the month for everyone left!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Can someone look at my chart, did soy first time this month, today ff put crosshairs at cd40, wth, did soy really f up my cycle (on cd43) cause I am completely lost trying to figure it out, ff had said cd15 but took the crosshairs away now with this temp today they come up cd40 as solid lines like seriously help me please


----------



## magicalmom2be

I have a question for all ladies who have used SI before (this is my 1st cycle using SI): 

When you O, are you ALWAYS going to feel cramps or some type of pain, as a for sure sign that you are O?


----------



## Dolphinleigh

magicalmom2be said:


> I have a question for all ladies who have used SI before (this is my 1st cycle using SI):
> 
> When you O, are you ALWAYS going to feel cramps or some type of pain, as a for sure sign that you are O?

With the soy I felt a twinge in my left side for three-four weeks, without soy only felt it for a few days , my experience only


----------



## magicalmom2be

Dolphinleigh said:


> With the soy I felt a twinge in my left side for three-four weeks, without soy only felt it for a few days , my experience only

Wow! 3 to 4 weeks? Anything that stood on during O?


----------



## Powell130

magicalmom2be said:


> I have a question for all ladies who have used SI before (this is my 1st cycle using SI):
> 
> When you O, are you ALWAYS going to feel cramps or some type of pain, as a for sure sign that you are O?

No. The ONLY sure fire way to know you have O'd is temping


----------



## Dolphinleigh

magicalmom2be said:


> Dolphinleigh said:
> 
> 
> With the soy I felt a twinge in my left side for three-four weeks, without soy only felt it for a few days , my experience only
> 
> Wow! 3 to 4 weeks? Anything that stood on during O?Click to expand...

No, see my previous post asking for chart help, looks like I geared up 2-3timea ff says I oed on cd40, so I don't know if soy messed up my cycle or what, just waiting


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Dolphinleigh said:


> Can someone look at my chart, did soy first time this month, today ff put crosshairs at cd40, wth, did soy really f up my cycle (on cd43) cause I am completely lost trying to figure it out, ff had said cd15 but took the crosshairs away now with this temp today they come up cd40 as solid lines like seriously help me please

Re asking, really hope someone can see another ovulation time earlier then xd40


----------



## Tesh23

Dolphinleigh said:


> Dolphinleigh said:
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart, did soy first time this month, today ff put crosshairs at cd40, wth, did soy really f up my cycle (on cd43) cause I am completely lost trying to figure it out, ff had said cd15 but took the crosshairs away now with this temp today they come up cd40 as solid lines like seriously help me please
> 
> Re asking, really hope someone can see another ovulation time earlier then xd40Click to expand...

Hi Dolphin I could be wrong here but this is what I think could have happened: 

I think you had O on cd15. I then think on the first day of your 3days of spotting you started a new cycle. In the new cycle you would have had O on cd14( which is showing as cd40 on your chart) and that you are now 5- 6dpo.

Fertility friend will only start u on a new cycle if u record at least a light bleed... Not sure how heavy your spotting was but I am guessing this is what has happened because your chart doesn't seem to make sense otherwise. But as I said this is just my opinion and I could be wrong! I am gonna go ahead and guess that your af/bfp will be due within a week.

Hope your cycle works itself out hun


----------



## Tesh23

Southernbound I am doing soy cd2- 6 this cycle. I am currently on cd4 so have another two days to go! It made me O 5 days early last cycle so gonna start bd early on Saturday! Also gonna be taking fish oil omega 3 and 6 as well as D3. Will u be doing anythin else different this cycle?


----------



## Lost7

Good luck ladies! <3 Thinking of you all! <3


----------



## magicalmom2be

I thought taking SI this month would make me O sooner, but it turns out I O on CD18 (making it another 31 day cycle). Not a bad thing, but I don't think I'll be taking SI next month. I've seen a lot of people get BFPs with SI but MC. I wonder what the connection is.


----------



## southernbound

Hey tesh! I took myself off of the b complex this month. It just made me feel.... off. And I think it was a huge part of the O delay last month. Other than that doing everything the same :) we've definitely been baby dancing just in case! I had a temp spike today buuuut waiting to record it and see what tomorrow's temp is like because I was up a ton last night so it may be a fluke. If not though, awesome improvement on o day!! How's this cycle going for you?


----------



## southernbound

Also, magical, I always thought the same thing about a lot of miscarriages but I recently saw a study (dang I need to re find it) that basically found the same percentages of miscarriage in soy and non soy pregnancies.


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join you on your soy journey? I've started taking soy this cycle. I used it successfully when we conceived our daughter and that was my first cycle taking soy, so hoping that will give us luck this time too. I ovulate late and as I only stopped breastfeeding a week ago, before that my cycles were very irregular as well. I'm hoping with soy and stopping breastfeeding that everything will normalise a bit now. I'm on CD4 and on my third day of taking soy. I took 150mg the first two days and 200mg today, tomorrow and the day after. My temp is dropping fast, which I remember it doing before. Last time I ovulated on CD13 (down from CD25), so hoping for a repeat!


----------



## LoraLoo

Ok so I havebitten the bullet and ordered Soy. I'm wondering a couple of things

Has soy actually had the opposite effect for anyone and totally messed up their cycle?

I still have hcg in my system. When they go negative do I class that as cd 1?


----------



## Powell130

LoraLoo said:


> Ok so I havebitten the bullet and ordered Soy. I'm wondering a couple of things
> 
> Has soy actually had the opposite effect for anyone and totally messed up their cycle?
> 
> I still have hcg in my system. When they go negative do I class that as cd 1?

CD1 is always classed as your first day of red flow


----------



## LoraLoo

Powell130 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I havebitten the bullet and ordered Soy. I'm wondering a couple of things
> 
> Has soy actually had the opposite effect for anyone and totally messed up their cycle?
> 
> I still have hcg in my system. When they go negative do I class that as cd 1?
> 
> CD1 is always classed as your first day of red flowClick to expand...

I would usually- but I'm 10 days post a 15 week loss and my hpts are still positive so I'm really not sure as to when I would start the soy - is this cycle a no no in that case?


----------



## Powell130

Im so sorry for your loss but the same still applies for CD1.

Once your HCG drops to 0 , you'll most likely ovulate sometime after (not everyone O's right after a loss) and then you'll start a new cycle and can start soy.
You dont want to start soy midcycle because it can really mess things up because of the way it works. And remember, its only taken for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you for clarifying. I'll wait until next cycle then I know exactly where I'm at.


----------



## Powell130

Perfect idea! Do you know yet what CDs you're going to take it?


----------



## squirrel.

So sorry for your loss LoraLoo :hugs: I hope this is the cycle you conceive your rainbow!

Has anyone else got painful breasts and nipples after using Soy? I'm only on my third day and they are more painful than usual for pre-af/early pregnancy and I'm not even in a part of my cycle where I usually get painful breasts. So this must be the soy! Don't remember getting any side effects last time.


----------



## LoraLoo

I have no idea! I read 3-7 is best is that when everyone else takes it? X


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Tesh23 said:


> Dolphinleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolphinleigh said:
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart, did soy first time this month, today ff put crosshairs at cd40, wth, did soy really f up my cycle (on cd43) cause I am completely lost trying to figure it out, ff had said cd15 but took the crosshairs away now with this temp today they come up cd40 as solid lines like seriously help me please
> 
> Re asking, really hope someone can see another ovulation time earlier then xd40Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dolphin I could be wrong here but this is what I think could have happened:
> 
> I think you had O on cd15. I then think on the first day of your 3days of spotting you started a new cycle. In the new cycle you would have had O on cd14( which is showing as cd40 on your chart) and that you are now 5- 6dpo.
> 
> Fertility friend will only start u on a new cycle if u record at least a light bleed... Not sure how heavy your spotting was but I am guessing this is what has happened because your chart doesn't seem to make sense otherwise. But as I said this is just my opinion and I could be wrong! I am gonna go ahead and guess that your af/bfp will be due within a week.
> 
> Hope your cycle works itself out hunClick to expand...


Thank you Tesh, I am getting ready to toss temping out the window along with ff, seems to Hess with my head a lot, so today might be 7 dpo, which do I shouldn't txt again for another 7 days, unless AF shows, but seriously, I am so emotional right now, it's not funny at all, eager to fibd out one way or another, soy def messed up my cycle going to rethink taking it next cycle if AF shows.


----------



## southernbound

I'm so sorry for your loss lora :( I agree though that I would wait until your first cycle with flow. Otherwise you really do risk messing up your hormones. I wish you the very best of luck on the upcoming cycle


----------



## Lost7

Lora, Days 3-7 are definitely ''best of both worlds'' for taking Soya!

I do agree with Powell though sweetie, best to wait until you've zero HCG before trying it - it can mega mess up cycles unfortunately.

I have a regular cycle and Soya is NEVER advised for women who have regular cycles, I took the FULL dose of 200mg on Days 3-7 and didn't find any adverse affects at all. In fact I O'd a day earlier and gained an extra day in my LP (Usual 11 day LP).

I really do wish you the very best hun! :hugs:

Squirell. No, I noticed no side effects such as sore boobs. In fact, I didn't have any side effects from taking SI.


----------



## Ttcpcos

Hello well after 10 days of provera I finally started af.. cd1 today!! Going to take soy 3-7 first cycle with soy I'm thinking 120,160,160,200,200.. good luck everyone!! Baby dust!


----------



## Powell130

Good luck hun!!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

magicalmom2be said:


> Dolphinleigh said:
> 
> 
> With the soy I felt a twinge in my left side for three-four weeks, without soy only felt it for a few days , my experience only
> 
> Wow! 3 to 4 weeks? Anything that stood on during O?Click to expand...

Honestly nothing stood out except my temps r
Spiked up and down for a few days, like I greared up for o but didn't twice


----------



## Lost7

Ttcpcos said:


> Hello well after 10 days of provera I finally started af.. cd1 today!! Going to take soy 3-7 first cycle with soy I'm thinking 120,160,160,200,200.. good luck everyone!! Baby dust!

Woo hoo! Good luck hun! Keeping everything crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

southernbound said:


> Hey tesh! I took myself off of the b complex this month. It just made me feel.... off. And I think it was a huge part of the O delay last month. Other than that doing everything the same :) we've definitely been baby dancing just in case! I had a temp spike today buuuut waiting to record it and see what tomorrow's temp is like because I was up a ton last night so it may be a fluke. If not though, awesome improvement on o day!! How's this cycle going for you?

Hey Southern! Wow that's awesome! Early O is always awesome :thumbup:hoping your temp goes up again tomorrow! What cd do u usually O?


It made me O 5 days early last cycle. This cycle really hoping for another early O! Last cycle I had little to zero ewcm, and I usually have a good amount on previous cycles. Also had lots of twinges in ovaries, peeing a lot and horrible bloating before O. This cycle I have none of the above and had 2 day of ewcm right after af! Only going to get a chance to start bd tomorrow cd8... opks are still negative so I guess its ok... hoping that ewcm shows up tomorrow!! lol :dohh:


----------



## southernbound

Nope didn't O but that's ok, still getting ewcm waaay earlier and lots more time for o to be early. I normally o on 16 or 17 and only 12 now, so plenty of time to go! Do you have evening primrose oil or something for ewcm?


----------



## Powell130

Try grapefruit juice! It is way faster acting


----------



## squirrel.

I'd never heard about grapefruit juice being good for EWCM, juts googled it and found lots of positive experiences. I don't think lack of EWCM is a problem for me, but more can't hurt :)

On my last day of taking soy today. I took it as follows:
CD2 - 150
CD3 - 150
CD4 - 200
CD5 - 200
CD6 - 200

I really hope it helps me ovulate sooner than CD25. Last time I tried it I ovulated CD13. That would be amazing if that could happen again! I hate waiting so long to ovulate each cycle.

Oh and I think the sore breasts are because of stopping breastfeeding two weeks ago rather than due to the soy. One side is very sore and lumpy, so I think it's clogged ducts. Will wait a few days and if they don't go down I'll go see a GP.


----------



## Lost7

Tesh sweets are you now on your second Soya cycle?


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I took soy back in April and got a BFP but sadly miscarried. DS2 is also a soy baby (DS1 is from clomid), anyway.. I'm considering trying it again although the last time when I took it felt like I had lots of pressure around my ovaries CD 16 but then for some reason ovulation got delayed until CD30.

I'm wondering if I need a higher dose or if it was too much? I took 120mg on CD3-8 but it also had red clover in it so that also contains some isoflavones. I would like to get some soy without the red clover but there aren't many options here and the one I used for DS2 isn't made anymore.

This current cycle (natural - no soy) has gone wacky and I'm on day 30 again with no ovulation so far.


----------



## Tesh23

southernbound said:


> Nope didn't O but that's ok, still getting ewcm waaay earlier and lots more time for o to be early. I normally o on 16 or 17 and only 12 now, so plenty of time to go! Do you have evening primrose oil or something for ewcm?

Ooh I just looked at your chart and I think you may have ovulated on cd13! Hoping those temps go up up up!

I am taking folic acid, Vit D3. And omega 3 and 6 for ewcm with lots of water and that seems to be doing the trick! I think from tomorrow I'm gonna try the grapefruit juice with the omega 3 and 6 and see if that increases it any. I tried evening primrose oil a couple of cycles and I actually had no ewcm while on it so I guess it doesn't do anythin for ewcm for me personally. 

Got dh on all of that too plus l-arginine!


----------



## Tesh23

Lost7 said:


> Tesh sweets are you now on your second Soya cycle?

Hey Lost! Yep I'm on my second cycle of Soy now. Hoping I O early again. Have no twinges or side effects like I did last cycle so hoping it doesn't mess up my cycle this time around! Good news tho is that I am getting ewcm unlike last cycle and my cervix is starting to soften, as last cycle it didn't at all.

Hope it works this cycle. If not I'm gonna give it one more try next cycle before I give the soy a break!


----------



## southernbound

Thanks tesh! I was thinking cd 13 too, I was hoping I wasn't crazy XF I guess we'll see what temps are like in the morning! What cd did you last month? Sorry if I missed it


----------



## Powell130

ttc bubby no2 said:


> I took soy back in April and got a BFP but sadly miscarried. DS2 is also a soy baby (DS1 is from clomid), anyway.. I'm considering trying it again although the last time when I took it felt like I had lots of pressure around my ovaries CD 16 but then for some reason ovulation got delayed until CD30.
> 
> I'm wondering if I need a higher dose or if it was too much? I took 120mg on CD3-8 but it also had red clover in it so that also contains some isoflavones. I would like to get some soy without the red clover but there aren't many options here and the one I used for DS2 isn't made anymore.
> 
> This current cycle (natural - no soy) has gone wacky and I'm on day 30 again with no ovulation so far.

What dose of clomid did you take? They say double that mg for soy dosage. Also it looks like you took it one day extra, not sure if that would have an effect but it could. You take it 5 days, just like clomid


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Powell130 said:


> ttc bubby no2 said:
> 
> 
> I took soy back in April and got a BFP but sadly miscarried. DS2 is also a soy baby (DS1 is from clomid), anyway.. I'm considering trying it again although the last time when I took it felt like I had lots of pressure around my ovaries CD 16 but then for some reason ovulation got delayed until CD30.
> 
> I'm wondering if I need a higher dose or if it was too much? I took 120mg on CD3-8 but it also had red clover in it so that also contains some isoflavones. I would like to get some soy without the red clover but there aren't many options here and the one I used for DS2 isn't made anymore.
> 
> This current cycle (natural - no soy) has gone wacky and I'm on day 30 again with no ovulation so far.
> 
> What dose of clomid did you take? They say double that mg for soy dosage. Also it looks like you took it one day extra, not sure if that would have an effect but it could. You take it 5 days, just like clomidClick to expand...

I took 50mg of clomid. I actually took the soy 5 days on 3-7 :) I typed the wrong days!

The tablets I had were 40mg each so I went with the 120mg rather than 80mg. When I conceived DS2 I took 100mg of soy and that brand was just soy, no red clover.

I have finally ovulated this cycle so I have about 2 weeks to decide what to do for the next cycle (unless I'm pregnant of course).


----------



## southernbound

CROSSHAAAIRS! WHOO! oed on cd 13. HUGE improvement. Even if this isn't my bfp month (and I'm not optomistic, I had 16 hour shifts during most of my fertile period so not much bding to be had) I'm still considering this month a success.


----------



## Powell130

Thats good news!!


----------



## Lost7

Southernbound, yay! Did you O earlier on Soya? I noticed I O'd a day earlier but still a result, I gained an extra day too in my LP! 

Keeping everything crossed for you!

As for me, Well I must say I am enjoying being relaxed about everything. I am still entering when and if we baby dance on my FF, but that's as far as it goes.
Instead of the poor postman bringing me OPK's and HPT's and despite me having a LARGE stash still, I haven't peed on any more sticks and I don't plan to. 

Instead, I'm buying things for our next camping trip. 11ish sleeps until our next and last camp of 2015. I've bought so many goodies! I can't wait to go away again. What will be, will be. I am so relaxed about not trying. I feel so much happier in myself and like a weight has indeed been lifted from my shoulders. :D


----------



## southernbound

Yeah it was 4 days earlier on soya :) and oh lost I'm so glad you're feeling better! That trip sounds like a blast! You'll have to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Ttcpcos

Ok take my last dose tonight CD 7..I haven't had any side effects... I'm almost out opks so I hope temping works for me!! I don't think I have ever o'd.... my bday is Sept 29th so I hope and pray I get a bday present!!


----------



## Lost7

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## southernbound

All my fingers are crossed for you ttc! And temping is such a useful tool :)


----------



## Lost7

I'm so pleased. My fertility charms came today. I've made so many fertility bracelets and charms, even key rings. Really love them. Gorgeous. Keeping me occupied anyway. I don't think I've O'd yet, but it's probably not much further away, we're NTNP so I'm not keeping track. The only data I put into FF is whether we've baby danced or not. :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/EIWZqHX.jpg

I've picked a baby dummy, pushchair, fairy to signify baby dust, an angel with 'angels watching over me' written on, pink blue and yellow beads, baby feet etc. Really pleased with how they've turned out.


----------



## Tesh23

southernbound said:


> CROSSHAAAIRS! WHOO! oed on cd 13. HUGE improvement. Even if this isn't my bfp month (and I'm not optomistic, I had 16 hour shifts during most of my fertile period so not much bding to be had) I'm still considering this month a success.

Yay I knew it would be cd13! Woo hoo! Your temps are looking gr8 too! I got my first positive opk today at cd12 so looks like I am also gonna O on cd13! Last cycle I ovulated on cd12. So still considering this cycle of Soy a gr8 one as I will still O 4 days earlier than normal. 

Also did smep from cd8 and gonna give bd a full go from tonight until 1day after O so will be covered well this cycle compared to last. 

Not sure if u meant which day I ovulated or which days I took soy in your previous post...

Last cycle I took soy cd3- 7 and ovulated cd12 with a 13day LP. This cycle I took it cd2-6 with O prob on cd13, still to be confirmed. Only difference this cycle with soy I have more ewcm and no side effects like I did the last time. Also planned bd much better this cycle.

Really hope the soy works second time around for us both!!! When are u planning on testing??


----------



## Tesh23

Lost those charms are ABSOLUTELY beautiful. Love them!!! I hope it brings u everything u asked for.

So glad to hear u are feeling much more relaxed and not having to stress with ttc. Sometimes that may be exactly what we all need hey.

Hope your camping trip goes amazingly!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

I love that lost- do you make them to sell? X


----------



## southernbound

Oh my gosh those charms are gorgeous. And tesh I'll probably start testing 11 dpo or so because my lp is so short anyways. I can't wait to see if my lp improves. That's so cool that you've ovulated early both months! I have high hopes for you this month :D I hope I ovulate early again next month (on the good chance even dh super swimmers didn't last until the egg this month XD )


----------



## Lost7

Glad you're all keeping well ladies.

Yea, I do sell them Lora :) 
I've made so many other pieces too, makes a change waiting on the postman delivering beads and things rather than tests! :haha:


----------



## Tesh23

southernbound said:


> Oh my gosh those charms are gorgeous. And tesh I'll probably start testing 11 dpo or so because my lp is so short anyways. I can't wait to see if my lp improves. That's so cool that you've ovulated early both months! I have high hopes for you this month :D I hope I ovulate early again next month (on the good chance even dh super swimmers didn't last until the egg this month XD )

Hey southern!!! How goes it? Your chart is looking awesome!! I am just about 4 days behind u. 3dpo today, so I ovulated cd 14. 

Funny things this cycle I have no symptoms of O. And none of my usual cycle symptoms. Feel pretty much normal, not that I'm complaining! 

Forgot to mention that after taking soy last cycle when af showed up for this cycle I didn't get any bad cramping like I usually do!! Was so weird. Really think the soy has done a good job for me! 

Really hoping this second round of soy works for both of us!!! Would be gr8 to have a little May bundle :)


----------



## Ttcpcos

Tmi ok I don't know what to think I've never had so much cm before felt like I peed my pants lol I'm CD 11 cm is kinda creamy white with egg white stretch and color I know not fertile yet I just hope it's not my body playing another trick..


----------



## southernbound

Omg I had the same thing! I got a little cramping to alert me of O but usually I'm doubled over in pain on O day. Like you said, not going to complain about that  The only thing I will say is that I've noticed my anxiety acting up a bit more this cycle, BUT it always did when my cycles were fertile and then calmed down when they were all short and cruddy so honestly I think it's just part of being hormonally healthy for me


----------



## squirrel.

Has anyone using Soy ever had the experience where their body tries to ovulate, but then doesn't? I was quite disappointed because after using soy days 2 - 6 my body seemed to try and ovulate a couple of days ago, but clearly failed :( I am losing hope that it will work for me. It worked when we were TTC our daughter and brought my ovulation forward from CD21 to CD13 with no issues, but this time it doesn't seem to be working right. I ovulate at around CD25 currently and it looks like soy hasn't helped. I feel really sad about it!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

squirrel. said:


> Has anyone using Soy ever had the experience where their body tries to ovulate, but then doesn't? I was quite disappointed because after using soy days 2 - 6 my body seemed to try and ovulate a couple of days ago, but clearly failed :( I am losing hope that it will work for me. It worked when we were TTC our daughter and brought my ovulation forward from CD21 to CD13 with no issues, but this time it doesn't seem to be working right. I ovulate at around CD25 currently and it looks like soy hasn't helped. I feel really sad about it!


Mine was delayed last time I took it (cd3-7). My ovaries really felt like something was happening around cd 14 but then I didn't ovulate until cd30. I ended up getting a BFP but miscarried.

With DS2 I ovulated on about CD19 when taking the soy (cd 4-8)


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi again. IVe not started soya yet (waiting for Af) but have a few questions

1- what dosage do I start on? I'm going to take it days 3-7

2- how long after taking it will I ovulate?

3- will my ovulation symptoms chsnge in the run up to ovulation (be weaker/stronger etc?)

Any advice appreciated &#128522;


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Ok, going to try soy again, doing cd2-6, first two days 120, last three 180, much less then when I took 240,240,180,180,180 which caused a spotting period for three days, which I didn't take soy that cycle, now cycle three but only second cycle with soy, good luck to all, oh, currently cd 3


----------



## Powell130

LoraLoo said:


> Hi again. IVe not started soya yet (waiting for Af) but have a few questions
> 
> 1- what dosage do I start on? I'm going to take it days 3-7
> 
> 2- how long after taking it will I ovulate?
> 
> 3- will my ovulation symptoms chsnge in the run up to ovulation (be weaker/stronger etc?)
> 
> Any advice appreciated &#128522;

I think you said you have taken clomid before? If so, rule of thumb is twice the dose of clomid. If you havent taken clomid, 100-120 mg is a good starting point

Rule of thumb is you will ovulate within 10 days of your last dose, but thats not always the case

I think the info on the first page has stronger vs weaker than norml ovulation in relation to CD days taken


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you. No I've never taken any meds before- I just tend to have long cycles and ovulation so thought I'd give. Soya a try. I will refer back to first page thank you x


----------



## Powell130

LoraLoo said:


> Thank you. No I've never taken any meds before- I just tend to have long cycles and ovulation so thought I'd give. Soya a try. I will refer back to first page thank you x

If you ovulate regularly, I recommend starting with a lower (80-120mg) to be on the safe side.

Out of my three soy cycles I got pregnany both cycles I ovulated on CD18. The other cycle I ovulated on CD15 and I'm almost sure it was a chemical, due to two faiiiint lines then nothing else


----------



## Tesh23

Oh no Southern :nope: sorry the witch got u :hugs:

Will u be trying the soy again this cycle?

How are the rest of u ladies doing on your soy cycles? 7dpo today... just bigger sore boobs from yesterday and started having poking feelings just above pubic bone - usually get achey hips and ovary pain during tww, but the poking feelings could just be part of a normal cycle as I did not experience any O pain this cycle at all and no mild cramping like I usually do - think the soy has super balanced out my hormones this cycle.!


----------



## southernbound

Hey tesh! It's really ok! I knew we hadn't managed to catch the egg this cycle. I will definitely be using soy again though. Early ovulation and improved luteal phase? Yes please, I'll take more of that ;) Aaah I hope this is your bfp month! So close to testing!


----------



## Raine96

Stalking! I read the whole forum. congrats powell on your BFP!!! 
I will not be able to start until next month as I didn't find out about soy until after I started Vitex this month. I am currently on CD8. I take Vitex, and seven seas and a daily multi vitamin. 
FX for everyone!!


----------



## Tesh23

southernbound said:


> Hey tesh! It's really ok! I knew we hadn't managed to catch the egg this cycle. I will definitely be using soy again though. Early ovulation and improved luteal phase? Yes please, I'll take more of that ;) Aaah I hope this is your bfp month! So close to testing!

Aaah that's gr8 Southern I love your positivity! :flower: And hell yes about early O and better luteal phases, here here! And thanks! My temps haven't been that gr8 so not tooo hopeful this cycle - what will be will be. But if next cycle comes along I am also going to be doing the soy again for one more cycle - take a break - then back to soy. Hoping it doesn't take THAT long but ya just never know with this ttc business! :dohh:

What days are u doing this cycle?


----------



## Tesh23

Raine96 said:


> Stalking! I read the whole forum. congrats powell on your BFP!!!
> I will not be able to start until next month as I didn't find out about soy until after I started Vitex this month. I am currently on CD8. I take Vitex, and seven seas and a daily multi vitamin.
> FX for everyone!!

Hi Raine, fx u won't need the soy next cycle but if the witch gets u, welcome to the soy club! :flower: There are def a lot of us on here who have a lot of good things to say about it:thumbup:

If you do take soy have u considered which days u would plan to do it on?


----------



## Raine96

Tesh23 said:


> Raine96 said:
> 
> 
> Stalking! I read the whole forum. congrats powell on your BFP!!!
> I will not be able to start until next month as I didn't find out about soy until after I started Vitex this month. I am currently on CD8. I take Vitex, and seven seas and a daily multi vitamin.
> FX for everyone!!
> 
> Hi Raine, fx u won't need the soy next cycle but if the witch gets u, welcome to the soy club! :flower: There are def a lot of us on here who have a lot of good things to say about it:thumbup:
> 
> If you do take soy have u considered which days u would plan to do it on?Click to expand...

Thought AF Was gone but just gone to the bathroom and still bleeding! Now on day 8 of bleeding! If i take soy next cycle i will definitely be taking 200mg 3-7.


----------



## southernbound

Hey, those temps are still above cover line! And yes hopefully it doesn't take any of us that long but I'm guilty of planning cycles months in advance too XD aaand doing a late 2-6 again (late as in I got my period in the morning day one and starting evening day 2) that worked out well last time so I'll stick with what works. Also got the good clearblue opks this month and I'll start them at like cd 9 bahahaha. That egg won't know what to do with all its suitors this month


----------



## Powell130

Raine96 said:


> Stalking! I read the whole forum. congrats powell on your BFP!!!
> I will not be able to start until next month as I didn't find out about soy until after I started Vitex this month. I am currently on CD8. I take Vitex, and seven seas and a daily multi vitamin.
> FX for everyone!!

Thanx lovely!! 

I would recommend stopping the vitex if you're plnning on soy next cycle. They're not to be taken together and if you were to finish up this cycle on it, it'll still be in your system when taking the soy and it may not work.
Also would recommend starting on a lower dose to see how it works for you! Good luck!


----------



## Raine96

Powell130 said:


> Raine96 said:
> 
> 
> Stalking! I read the whole forum. congrats powell on your BFP!!!
> I will not be able to start until next month as I didn't find out about soy until after I started Vitex this month. I am currently on CD8. I take Vitex, and seven seas and a daily multi vitamin.
> FX for everyone!!
> 
> Thanx lovely!!
> 
> I would recommend stopping the vitex if you're plnning on soy next cycle. They're not to be taken together and if you were to finish up this cycle on it, it'll still be in your system when taking the soy and it may not work.
> Also would recommend starting on a lower dose to see how it works for you! Good luck!Click to expand...

Yeah i know they arent good to take together. Didnt think about it still being in my system next month. I will stop taking the vitex and try soy next month and see how that works since they sort of do the same thing (not really but you get what i mean)


----------



## squirrel.

I accidentally took vitex and soy together for the first 6 days of my cycle we fell pregnant with our daughter (vitex 1-6 and soy 3-6). I then found out they weren't meant to be taken together and promptly stopped both in anger. Surprisingly I did ovulate super early (for me) on CD13 that cycle and we conceived. This time I just took soy days 2-6 and I'm probably going to ovulate tomorrow CD21, so it hasn't worked as well this time with just soy. All very strange!

Does anyone know if it's normal to have a longer surge with soy? I got a positive yesterday lunch time and just got the strongest positive yet at lunch time today. Usually my surge is between 12 and 24 hours, but now it seems to be peaking at 24 hours, so I expect it to go on longer than usual. I hope that's a good thing and it will make me release more than one egg (secretly hoping for twins, though that wasn't the reason I took soy - that was to bring forward ovulation). :haha: wishful thinking!!


----------



## Mummy1506

First month on soy I took 120mg cd 3-7 first cycle after MC so hoping it brings my ovulation forward usually around cd 28 anyone had success with bringing ovulation forward?


----------



## squirrel.

Mummy1506 said:


> First month on soy I took 120mg cd 3-7 first cycle after MC so hoping it brings my ovulation forward usually around cd 28 anyone had success with bringing ovulation forward?

The first time I took it it moved my ovulation forward from CD23 to CD13. This time it seems to have moved it only by a couple of days from CD25 to CD21 (probably - haven't ovulated yet, but looking like it will be tomorrow).


----------



## Raine96

Just started temping today! Hope I did it right. I woke up for a second because my dog barked but went right back to sleep. I might end up discarding it tomorrow because I meant to set an alarm to wake up earlier and take it and then go back to sleep but I forgot so this is a little later than what I normally would do. 

And I'm on day 9 of bleeding now urgh.


----------



## Lost7

I really feel for you, I bleed sometimes into day 9 too. 
Good luck on Soya. Well done for temping!


----------



## Lost7

Sorry :hugs: southern bound.


----------



## Ttcpcos

Well I don't know what I'm doing lol I'm CD 17 I am tempting but I missed 3 days in a row I don't feel any different besides depressed.... I don't really understand my cm.... last time I posted I said it was creamy with eggwhite and stretch...Idk it's been like creamy but not sticky or stretchy doesn't feel like lotion


----------



## southernbound

Mummy, it brought my ov from 17 to 13 :) thanks lost! Rain, way to go on temping! Personally I only discard temps after a REALLY bad night. I work swing shifts so my temps are often taken at different times and as long as I get a few hours of sleep before temping, the pattern is still really clear. That's just what works for me though :)


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies...
10dpo... I'm in shock. Can't speak to much. Appeared strong in 30 seconds. Hardly any symptoms this cycle. Got two pink dyes for tomorrow...

I am terrified:nope:

Never had a test like this in 17 cycles
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20150914_200154.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## squirrel.

Tesh that is a beautiful BFP and a very strong line for 10dpo!!! Congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## Ttcpcos

Tesh congrats!!! Don't have to squint for that BFP!!


----------



## Tesh23

Thank u ladies:flower: 

I do hope this is real and a sticky bean... Can't wait to test with pink dye. 17 cycles ttc I'm finding it hard to not freak out as this will be our first. Haven't told dh yet... Want to confirm with pink first.

Praise the soy!!!! Hope we get our May baby. Would be due around dh birthday lol


----------



## squirrel.

Tesh that is far too strong a line to be a blue-dye false positive. That is a total 100% BFP!!!! I wouldn't even be surprised if that was more than one in there with how strong that line is for 10dpo - and looking at your chart, there is no way you ovulated earlier. Poor you to have been through this hell 17 cycles :hugs: you so deserve that beautiful line. I wish you the healthiest and happiest nine months!!! :bunny:


----------



## LoraLoo

Congratulations! X


----------



## Raine96

Tesh congrats!!!!! FX for twins!! 


AFM I am now on day 11 of bleeding, and it has gotten heavier in the past 3 days urghh


----------



## Powell130

Oh huge congrats TESH!!!

AFM I found this today!! https://youtu.be/kEiks85Ucis :happydance:


----------



## southernbound

OMG TESH. that is SUCH a bfp. No line eye needed for that at all. Congratulations! I'm so stinking thrilled for you mama! :)


----------



## campn

Congrats Tesh! I've been kinda following your journey so this is such great news! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Tesh23

squirrel. said:


> Tesh that is far too strong a line to be a blue-dye false positive. That is a total 100% BFP!!!! I wouldn't even be surprised if that was more than one in there with how strong that line is for 10dpo - and looking at your chart, there is no way you ovulated earlier. Poor you to have been through this hell 17 cycles :hugs: you so deserve that beautiful line. I wish you the healthiest and happiest nine months!!! :bunny:

Thank u so much for your lovely post I read it more than once it was so sweet :hugs:

Yep 17 cycles... I still feel lucky tho as I know some ladies are trying for longer than that. I really think the soy, soft cups and vitamins helped this month - it was a team effort lol

:flower:


----------



## Tesh23

campn said:


> Congrats Tesh! I've been kinda following your journey so this is such great news! Congrats again!!!

Thank you so much :flower: it feels kinda nice to be stalked :winkwink:

Thank u for reading and keeping up with me!


----------



## Tesh23

southernbound said:


> OMG TESH. that is SUCH a bfp. No line eye needed for that at all. Congratulations! I'm so stinking thrilled for you mama! :)

Thanks so much Southern :hugs: 

How are u going so far this cycle? Will u be trying anything different together with the soy? :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Powell130 said:


> Oh huge congrats TESH!!!
> 
> AFM I found this today!! https://youtu.be/kEiks85Ucis :happydance:

Thanks Powell. Wow that video is sooo sweet! It must be amazing to hear that little heartbeat.

Are u going to find out the sex?


----------



## Powell130

Tesh23 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Oh huge congrats TESH!!!
> 
> AFM I found this today!! https://youtu.be/kEiks85Ucis :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Powell. Wow that video is sooo sweet! It must be amazing to hear that little heartbeat.
> 
> 
> Are u going to find out the sex?Click to expand...

It was so amazing to find it! Its the only reassurance other than bloodwork thursday I've had and by now when pregnant with our son I already had 3 scans to know everything was okay and in the right place! 

We are going to find out the sex, probably around 15 weeks like we did with our son. We had a private gender scan done. 7 weeks to go! Lol :coffee:


----------



## squirrel.

Sweetest sound in the world Powell. You found it nice and early too :) earliest I found it with my daughter was 8+5.

Well I am apparently 2dpo today after my temp properly went up today. No puddly rise this morning, but a proper post-o jump. Looking at my chart, OPKs, CM and how it felt on Sunday, I am pretty confident I ovulated Sunday. So soy brought my ovulation forward three or four days, which while not as good as last time, still isn't too bad I guess. I'm hoping it gave me some really good quality eggs! We had great timing this cycle (first time ff has said our chances are 'high' rather than good - I cheated and put in a high temp for tomorrow to temporarily see stats before removing it again). Will be testing 11dpo, which is a week on Thursday. I do really think I can wait this time, I'm still a bit shaky after my chemical and don't want four days of barely progressing faint lines again this cycle! Come on temp, stay up tomorrow!


----------



## Tesh23

Powell so exciting!

I am still a while away but got this this morning... 2-3 weeks! Af due tomorrow... And a 20 second strong positive on cb plus last night. Going today to confirm bloods!!!


----------



## Tesh23

Whoops forgot to attach lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2402.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7









PSX_20150915_214002.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## squirrel.

Test your levels must be so strong even though you're still so early. I would really suspect multiples if I were you! Soy can cause multiple ovulation.


----------



## Lost7

Congratulations Tesh, now sure how I nearly missed this. Being on holiday again sure probably helped. 

Massive congratulations. 
How long is your LP? It's not as if you tested at 9DPO, so I'd be expecting strong lines being on the later side of DPO and testing. 

The clearblue conception indicator is not scientific and do not be disheartened if you test again and it says 1-2; this is normal. The only way of knowing how quickly betas are doubling is to have the blood work. 
The only way to check for multiples, of course is an ultrasound. 

You're quite far DPO wise so lines this dark are NORMAL. 

Feeling extremely excited and happy for you, happy and healthy 9 months for you!


----------



## Tesh23

Hi Lost thanks!

Confirmed positive blood test today. I am 12dpo today. Got my first super strong positive at 10 dpo within 30 seconds. I did test on 8dpo and got a line on a pink dye but thought it was an evap. But looking back it couldn't have been be evap cos I saw the line at 4mins! I guess I could only trust a strong positive after so long.

Going to get my hcg levels confirmed in the next 24 hours. To be honest I really don't want twins.... But if that's what God sends my way I will welcome them with open arms!!! My sister is a paediatrician and has advised that as long as levels are strong and rising that's the most important thing, could be twins or not!

I don't think I could ever trust tests 100% hence the 99% accurate marketing lol

Happy I have confirmed with bloods.

Hope you're doing well don't be a stranger :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2403.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hey Lost, DH and I are going to try Soy in late Oct or Early Nov depending on a few factors, would you be ok putting me on the WTT list?


----------



## Powell130

Tesh23 said:


> Hi Lost thanks!
> 
> Confirmed positive blood test today. I am 12dpo today. Got my first super strong positive at 10 dpo within 30 seconds. I did test on 8dpo and got a line on a pink dye but thought it was an evap. But looking back it couldn't have been be evap cos I saw the line at 4mins! I guess I could only trust a strong positive after so long.
> 
> Going to get my hcg levels confirmed in the next 24 hours. To be honest I really don't want twins.... But if that's what God sends my way I will welcome them with open arms!!! My sister is a paediatrician and has advised that as long as levels are strong and rising that's the most important thing, could be twins or not!
> 
> I don't think I could ever trust tests 100% hence the 99% accurate marketing lol
> 
> Happy I have confirmed with bloods.
> 
> Hope you're doing well don't be a stranger :flower:


My levels were doubling super fast with our son and he was a singleton. I have high levels this go 'round, no US yet but i'm assuming another singleton


----------



## Lost7

NavyLadyBug, of course I'll add you. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Tesh23

:growlmad:


Powell130 said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lost thanks!
> 
> Confirmed positive blood test today. I am 12dpo today. Got my first super strong positive at 10 dpo within 30 seconds. I did test on 8dpo and got a line on a pink dye but thought it was an evap. But looking back it couldn't have been be evap cos I saw the line at 4mins! I guess I could only trust a strong positive after so long.
> 
> Going to get my hcg levels confirmed in the next 24 hours. To be honest I really don't want twins.... But if that's what God sends my way I will welcome them with open arms!!! My sister is a paediatrician and has advised that as long as levels are strong and rising that's the most important thing, could be twins or not!
> 
> I don't think I could ever trust tests 100% hence the 99% accurate marketing lol
> 
> Happy I have confirmed with bloods.
> 
> Hope you're doing well don't be a stranger :flower:
> 
> 
> My levels were doubling super fast with our son and he was a singleton. I have high levels this go 'round, no US yet but i'm assuming another singletonClick to expand...

I have read some other posts and forums where some ladies with super high levels were carrying just one and some with normal levels twins! So def think the level of Hcg isn't too reliable with determining how many are in there. I would love JUST ONE! Lol it is my first after all, so would def not be prepared for two!

Lost I don't know how u manage 6!!! Incredible lady!:thumbup:


----------



## Tesh23

squirrel. said:


> Test your levels must be so strong even though you're still so early. I would really suspect multiples if I were you! Soy can cause multiple ovulation.

Squirrel I love how u call me 'test' in your post! Lol:haha:

And eek I will prob update if multiples or not on my first scan in a couple weeks!


----------



## Powell130

Tesh23 said:


> :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lost thanks!
> 
> Confirmed positive blood test today. I am 12dpo today. Got my first super strong positive at 10 dpo within 30 seconds. I did test on 8dpo and got a line on a pink dye but thought it was an evap. But looking back it couldn't have been be evap cos I saw the line at 4mins! I guess I could only trust a strong positive after so long.
> 
> Going to get my hcg levels confirmed in the next 24 hours. To be honest I really don't want twins.... But if that's what God sends my way I will welcome them with open arms!!! My sister is a paediatrician and has advised that as long as levels are strong and rising that's the most important thing, could be twins or not!
> 
> I don't think I could ever trust tests 100% hence the 99% accurate marketing lol
> 
> Happy I have confirmed with bloods.
> 
> Hope you're doing well don't be a stranger :flower:
> 
> 
> My levels were doubling super fast with our son and he was a singleton. I have high levels this go 'round, no US yet but i'm assuming another singletonClick to expand...
> 
> I have read some other posts and forums where some ladies with super high levels were carrying just one and some with normal levels twins! So def think the level of Hcg isn't too reliable with determining how many are in there. I would love JUST ONE! Lol it is my first after all, so would def not be prepared for two!
> 
> Lost I don't know how u manage 6!!! Incredible
> lady!:thumbup:Click to expand...


Yeah I dont think its a reliable indicator either! Fingers crossed for just one!


----------



## squirrel.

Tesh23 said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Test your levels must be so strong even though you're still so early. I would really suspect multiples if I were you! Soy can cause multiple ovulation.
> 
> Squirrel I love how u call me 'test' in your post! Lol:haha:
> 
> And eek I will prob update if multiples or not on my first scan in a couple weeks!Click to expand...

That will be my phone's autocorrect :blush: it always unsuccessfully tries to read my mind! 

I still think that test was super dark for 10dpo and those other lines are very dark for 12dpo. So your levels must be good, even if there's only one in there (as you say, how quickly your test goes dark isn't an indicator of twins). I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!

I got crosshairs today :dance: so soy helped me ovulate a bit earlier than normal. I feel good about this cycle. My last 6 temps are virtually identical to the chart when I conceived my daughter (my only other soy cycle). Scientifically that doesn't mean anything, but it's enough to make me happy! I have an overlay on my ff page with that cycle and this one, it is weird how similar the last six temps have been!!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck on your pregnancies ladies.


----------



## Tesh23

squirrel. said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Test your levels must be so strong even though you're still so early. I would really suspect multiples if I were you! Soy can cause multiple ovulation.
> 
> Squirrel I love how u call me 'test' in your post! Lol:haha:
> 
> And eek I will prob update if multiples or not on my first scan in a couple weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> That will be my phone's autocorrect :blush: it always unsuccessfully tries to read my mind!
> 
> I still think that test was super dark for 10dpo and those other lines are very dark for 12dpo. So your levels must be good, even if there's only one in there (as you say, how quickly your test goes dark isn't an indicator of twins). I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!
> 
> I got crosshairs today :dance: so soy helped me ovulate a bit earlier than normal. I feel good about this cycle. My last 6 temps are virtually identical to the chart when I conceived my daughter (my only other soy cycle). Scientifically that doesn't mean anything, but it's enough to make me happy! I have an overlay on my ff page with that cycle and this one, it is weird how similar the last six temps have been!!Click to expand...

Thanks Squirrel, I never ever thought that if I finally got my bfp I would get a strong positive so early, I always thought I would get to like 15dpo and only then start to get a very faint line! 

Your chart is looking gr8 so far! I love the fact that soy has had a positive effect on us and helped us O earlier! Even if only a couple of days earlier :thumbup: It also gave me better cm and cervical positioning during O this time. Usually my cervix only opens for a day or so... this cycle it felt in SHOW for like 3-4 days! Also has none of my usual cramping in the tww and actually felt better than I have in any other cycle! The soy didn't work last cycle for me but it definitely improved this cycle. I didn't even get my painful af cramps during af like I usually do.

Keeping my fx for u this cycle!!:flower: will be keeping my eye on your progress!


----------



## Tesh23

Squirrel just had a closer look at your chart. Your bd schedule is SO similar to what mine was this cycle! So was your cm and opks!!


----------



## Lost7

I'm testing Sunday. Just in case.


----------



## Powell130

squirrel. said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Test your levels must be so strong even though you're still so early. I would really suspect multiples if I were you! Soy can cause multiple ovulation.
> 
> Squirrel I love how u call me 'test' in your post! Lol:haha:
> 
> And eek I will prob update if multiples or not on my first scan in a couple weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> That will be my phone's autocorrect :blush: it always unsuccessfully tries to read my mind!
> 
> I still think that test was super dark for 10dpo and those other lines are very dark for 12dpo. So your levels must be good, even if there's only one in there (as you say, how quickly your test goes dark isn't an indicator of twins). I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!
> 
> I got crosshairs today :dance: so soy helped me ovulate a bit earlier than normal. I feel good about this cycle. My last 6 temps are virtually identical to the chart when I conceived my daughter (my only other soy cycle). Scientifically that doesn't mean anything, but it's enough to make me happy! I have an overlay on my ff page with that cycle and this one, it is weird how similar the last six temps have been!!Click to expand...

When I overlaid my chart with my BFP with our son there was a bunch of temps exactly the same! Fingers crossed its a good sign for you too!


----------



## Tesh23

Lost7 said:


> I'm testing Sunday. Just in case.

Goodluck!! Let us know how it goes! :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Lost I know you're NTNP, but I hope you get a beautiful BFP this cycle to make up for the past 13 months of heartache.


----------



## Lost7

Thank you, I'm really sorry about your pregnancy last month. :hugs:

Cautiously optimistic, having some cramps tonight and I've checked I'm 9DPO - and cramps at 9dpo for me are unheard of!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks.

Those cramps sound really good! Hopefully they're a sign a BFP is on its way.


----------



## Lost7

Fingers crossed. I'm not really a religious person, but I have just prayed. 

DF has agreed to test with me on Sat/Sun when I test. Not sure which day to test now. 

I pray to God this is our rainbow and miracle on the way, only 27 days and our March loss would have been due. I should have a baby in my arms, I really hope this is our miracle coming. Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## magicalmom2be

OMG!!! Tesh! Congratulations! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Tesh, for the purposes of Page1, can I confirm what days you took Soya, what dosage and that it was your second cycle taking them?


----------



## southernbound

Keeping everything crossed for you lost :hug:


----------



## dimmu

Hiya,

Hope it's ok to pop in here with a few questions! 

I've been reading about soy isoflavones in here and on other websites, and was wondering if it might be worth giving it a go. 

Everywhere it's said you shouldn't use it if your cycle is regular. My cycle has been 29-31 most of the time since I came off the pill in December, but I do get the odd longer cycles. Currently I'm on CD 34 and not pregnant (getting BFN and also failed to DTD enough) and with no AF, I wasn't temping so don't know if I ovulated late or if this is an anovulatory cycle. The last time this happened was in April when my cycle was 36 days. 
Would my cycle still be classified as regular, or would it be ok to give SI a go from this perspective? I usually ovulate around CD 18 but would be great if that happened earlier. 

I've also read the soy can enhance egg quality. At 38 this is certainly something I'd like to improve if possible, but then again I've also read that if you are over 35 you shouldn't try SI without consulting a doctor. Is this really the case? I mentioned to my GP that we are TTC but she was quite dismissive about the whole thing, just said I should give it a year before talking to a doctor about it. So I'm quite reluctant to go to doc's with this.

Anything else I should consider? 

Thanks!! :)


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks magicalmom:flower: 

Sure lost. Second cycle of si. Cd 2- 6. Dosage- 160, 160, 200, 200, 200.

Last cycle did 3-7 with 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 and nothing, just for reference.

Ladies my hcg came back at 165miu as at 12dpo. Hoping that is good!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm currently going through my 4th loss. My tests turned negative today :cry: I have an issue with late ovulation and weak eggs. The month I concieved my youngest son (6 months old) I was taking a mixture of vitamin B complex and SI. I can't remember what doses I was taking, though. Can someone recommend a doseage? I have been on Clomid 50mg. I would like to conceive without Clomid, however. We're NTNP due to Dh's weird work schedule, so I don't want to take Clomid and then not even be able to DTD at the right time.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Are you hoping for twins, Tesh23? Do those days and dosages help with conceiving twins?


----------



## southernbound

dimmu said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Hope it's ok to pop in here with a few questions!
> 
> I've been reading about soy isoflavones in here and on other websites, and was wondering if it might be worth giving it a go.
> 
> Everywhere it's said you shouldn't use it if your cycle is regular. My cycle has been 29-31 most of the time since I came off the pill in December, but I do get the odd longer cycles. Currently I'm on CD 34 and not pregnant (getting BFN and also failed to DTD enough) and with no AF, I wasn't temping so don't know if I ovulated late or if this is an anovulatory cycle. The last time this happened was in April when my cycle was 36 days.
> Would my cycle still be classified as regular, or would it be ok to give SI a go from this perspective? I usually ovulate around CD 18 but would be great if that happened earlier.
> 
> I've also read the soy can enhance egg quality. At 38 this is certainly something I'd like to improve if possible, but then again I've also read that if you are over 35 you shouldn't try SI without consulting a doctor. Is this really the case? I mentioned to my GP that we are TTC but she was quite dismissive about the whole thing, just said I should give it a year before talking to a doctor about it. So I'm quite reluctant to go to doc's with this.
> 
> Anything else I should consider?
> 
> Thanks!! :)

Welcome! I have always read the same about not using soy if you're regular but personally my lp and periods were so short that I decided it was worth it and it has done wonders for my cycle. I don't know if that would be the case for everyone but personally it only helped my cycle. My doctor was also very dismissive about my poor luteal phase and so I just did it :p . Good luck with whatever your choice! 

Welcome Chelseasmum! My first month I took 80, 80, 80, 80, 120 mgs days 2-6 and my cycle was tremendously improved but unfortunately we didn't get to BD on timd. This cycle, similar to tesh I did 160, 160, 200, 200, 240 days 2-6 and now waiting to ovulate so well see what happens!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Does it matter what time of the day you take them?


----------



## southernbound

Oh I got your screen name wrong! I'm so sorry. No not from a hormonal standpoint. Most people take them before bed just in case there is any side effects but I took them right before work and never had a problem :)


----------



## Tesh23

magicalmom2be said:


> Are you hoping for twins, Tesh23? Do those days and dosages help with conceiving twins?

Hi magicalmom! Definitely not hoping for twins, but if that's what I get I will still be super happy. It's my first baby so I'm hoping for a singleton!

With si there are cases of multiples that have been recorded. But there are more singletons I think. It really is still a lucky draw I'm afraid. Will know when I go for my first scan, will keep u update! :flower:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

So after soy only taking it for three days at 120, I o,ed cd 11, much better then not ovulating, ( I forgot the last two days with other personal shit going on) we did the deed two days before and day after crosshairs appeared in fertility friend, fingers crossed, currently at 3 dpo, will 4 since after midnight, lol, will see temperature in the morning, congrats to the BFPs and hello to the rest.


----------



## squirrel.

Tesh, I had such a similar soy schedule to you. I did CD2-6 150, 150, 200, 200, 200. I really hope that means good news for me too, but my temps are being stubbornly low, so I worry I might not have good progesterone levels (in general) so might not be building up a good lining for a fertilised egg to implant in. Still feeling good this cycle, but not as confident anymore. Hoping to see my temp go up properly to my normal post-o range of between 36.5 and 36.6. It has been colder in my bedroom lately, but I don't know how much that makes a difference.


----------



## Tesh23

squirrel. said:


> Tesh, I had such a similar soy schedule to you. I did CD2-6 150, 150, 200, 200, 200. I really hope that means good news for me too, but my temps are being stubbornly low, so I worry I might not have good progesterone levels (in general) so might not be building up a good lining for a fertilised egg to implant in. Still feeling good this cycle, but not as confident anymore. Hoping to see my temp go up properly to my normal post-o range of between 36.5 and 36.6. It has been colder in my bedroom lately, but I don't know how much that makes a difference.

Squirrel I hope it's lucky for u this cycle too!!! Fx! 

You know, since the si I hav had the lowest pre and post O temps. Even now that I'm pregnant, my temps are way lower than my previous non pregnant charts! I really think that all that matters is that the temps stay above the cover line and continue to do so.

But squirrel I don't think u have anythin to worry about!!! Your chart looks simply amazing!! Beautiful shift and lovely sustained temps. I have high hopes for u this cycle :flower:


----------



## Powell130

Tesh23 said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Tesh, I had such a similar soy schedule to you. I did CD2-6 150, 150, 200, 200, 200. I really hope that means good news for me too, but my temps are being stubbornly low, so I worry I might not have good progesterone levels (in general) so might not be building up a good lining for a fertilised egg to implant in. Still feeling good this cycle, but not as confident anymore. Hoping to see my temp go up properly to my normal post-o range of between 36.5 and 36.6. It has been colder in my bedroom lately, but I don't know how much that makes a difference.
> 
> Squirrel I hope it's lucky for u this cycle too!!! Fx!
> 
> You know, since the si I hav had the lowest pre and post O temps. Even now that I'm pregnant, my temps are way lower than my previous non pregnant charts! I really think that all that matters is that the temps stay above the cover line and continue to do so.
> 
> But squirrel I don't think u have anythin to worry about!!! Your chart looks simply amazing!! Beautiful shift and lovely sustained temps. I have high hopes for u this cycle :flower:Click to expand...

What she said! As long as your above your coverline you're fine


----------



## dimmu

Thank you for your response Southernbound, really appreciate it!

Went around London looking for some SI but had no luck, none in the pure form anyway inTesco, Sainburys, boots, superdrug...

I did see some SI + vitamin combination tablets/capsules, but not sure if they are a good idea as they all were for menopause symptoms..? Then there was red clover isoflavones, are these very different or would they do?

I could of course order online but I'd like to try some next cycle and as I'm on cd 35 today don't think they'd would get here in time. Really hoping AF will start tomorrow as my longest cycle so far this year was 36 days.


----------



## Lost7

dimmu said:


> Thank you for your response Southernbound, really appreciate it!
> 
> Went around London looking for some SI but had no luck, none in the pure form anyway inTesco, Sainburys, boots, superdrug...
> 
> I did see some SI + vitamin combination tablets/capsules, but not sure if they are a good idea as they all were for menopause symptoms..? Then there was red clover isoflavones, are these very different or would they do?
> 
> I could of course order online but I'd like to try some next cycle and as I'm on cd 35 today don't think they'd would get here in time. Really hoping AF will start tomorrow as my longest cycle so far this year was 36 days.


I got mine from a big ish Tesco. The little shop in town here (not a connivence shop) didn't sell it, so I went a little further afield and purchased some. They were on offer too, 3 for 2.

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=260787407


----------



## Lost7

1st page updated ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Do you want my dosage to add to the first page?


----------



## Lost7

Yes please!


----------



## Lost7

I was going to just try reading through the pages! :haha:


----------



## dimmu

Lost7 said:


> dimmu said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response Southernbound, really appreciate it!
> 
> Went around London looking for some SI but had no luck, none in the pure form anyway inTesco, Sainburys, boots, superdrug...
> 
> I did see some SI + vitamin combination tablets/capsules, but not sure if they are a good idea as they all were for menopause symptoms..? Then there was red clover isoflavones, are these very different or would they do?
> 
> I could of course order online but I'd like to try some next cycle and as I'm on cd 35 today don't think they'd would get here in time. Really hoping AF will start tomorrow as my longest cycle so far this year was 36 days.
> 
> 
> I got mine from a big ish Tesco. The little shop in town here (not a connivence shop) didn't sell it, so I went a little further afield and purchased some. They were on offer too, 3 for 2.
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=260787407Click to expand...

I tried a couple of tesco metros but their selections were poor, so travelled to the nearest superstore that also didn't have any.:( Don't have a tesco hypermarket near us so not quite sure where else to go.


----------



## Lost7

Mine was just a supermarket, wasn't a megastore or anything like that. How frustrating for you!


----------



## squirrel.

I ordered from justvitamins.co.uk. They do them in 100mg tablets (of actual soy isoflavones, they calculate for how much is in the tablets). They worked in helping me ovulate a little earlier with stronger symptoms, though if they get me a BFP is yet to be seen :D


----------



## southernbound

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think as long as it has a MG amount of SI (or it may say soya) on the back it should be fine. Lots of soy products are marketed for menopause. Red clover has phytoestrogens too I believe but the back should have total isoflavone count so as long as it didn't contain anything unsafe for pregnancy it should be fine


----------



## Lost7

I must admit SI brought my O forward a day or two. Not sure if it was SI or the CoEnzyme Q10 but I actually gained a day or two LP wise too. 

Not taking anything now, I'm 11 DPO so fully expect :witch: tomorrow or Sunday. My LP's are not really accurate any more. Will be testing Sunday, I do have a LOT of symptoms and have seen some faint lines but not getting my hopes up too much, just in case.


----------



## squirrel.

Lost have you tested??? Do you have pics?


----------



## Lost7

Yeah, they're on my Journal over in LTTTC! To be honest they're a bit hit and miss. I had a friend actually point out a faint line to me as I didn't see it! :haha:

I do see something IRL, but we'll see. Certainly not hopeful but then I do have a LOT of symptoms. Peeing more, Heartburn, Sickness, Had a weird taste in my mouth yesterday morning, Full of cold today, CM is very wet and creamy (usually on 11 DPO it's very dry and tacky), had bad cramps on 9DPO (common day to implant), never usually have ''those'' type of cramps, felt rather odd and yesterday 10 DPO I had thrush like itch, that's magically disappeared today.... 

We'll see what Sunday brings.


----------



## squirrel.

Eek! Just had a look! I totally see the lines on those first tests! Hopefully this is your long awaited and long-deserved rainbow!!! xx


----------



## Lost7

Thank you sweetie! <3
I think my eyes have got bad because I'm rarely seeing lines :haha:

FX for your rainbow too! :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

I feel strangely confident still. Maybe it's just stupid hope blinding my senses, but I just have a good feeling... see me crash and burn when I test on Thursday and get BFNs :haha: I was just telling my husband that I will be very sad to get BFNs 
a) because I am so sure
b) because our timing was amazing! (and it hasn't been before now)
c) because this is our first cycle of soy and the only other time I used it we conceived Isla.

To be truthful I am super super scared for Thursday and don't even really want to test...


----------



## Lost7

Good luck for Thursday, I really really hope you get that sticky :bfp: 
Just clicked your chart, you did have amazing timing and your chances are really high! :dust:


----------



## ttc bubby no2

..


----------



## Powell130

Lost I see a line on the IC! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## dimmu

southernbound said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think as long as it has a MG amount of SI (or it may say soya) on the back it should be fine. Lots of soy products are marketed for menopause. Red clover has phytoestrogens too I believe but the back should have total isoflavone count so as long as it didn't contain anything unsafe for pregnancy it should be fine

Some of the multivitamin ones seemed to only contain 20 mg of SI per capsule so you'd have to take loads and not keen on that. I will do some more reading on red clover isoflavones and get those instead if they seem ok. I could be wrong but I vaguely remember that they are supposed to help with something else too, or at least have seen red clover being mentioned somewhere.

The lack of properly stocked tescos is very frustrating! I can't be bothered travelling all the way to the nearest Tesco Extra or whatever the really big ones are called, I'd be gutted if they didn't have any either! 

Will look into ordering online as well, if not for this cycle then for the next one!


----------



## southernbound

Does Amazon.com have service in the UK? Here I just ordered mine overnight.


----------



## dimmu

southernbound said:


> Does Amazon.com have service in the UK? Here I just ordered mine overnight.

They do, will try and do a next day delivery with them.
Gosh the amount of choice there, so many different brands!!

Thanks for your help!:flower: Isn't it like 3 am in Texas at the moment, just noticed you're based in there!


----------



## southernbound

Haha yes :) I work night shift half or every month and I just got off that half so couldn't sleep :p I'm an oil refinery operator. What does everyone else do/ what is everyone into?


----------



## Lost7

CD1. 

Have decided I'll be trying SI again this cycle. Will work upwards of the dosage. Days 3-7 Like last time. Won't be taking anything else.


----------



## Lost7

Think I'll be reformatting page 1 for those of us who need a second or third cycle on soya.


----------



## squirrel.

So sorry to hear that Lost :hugs:

Hope you're doing okay. I think it's a good idea to have increasing dosages of soy. I can't remember where I read that last time, but I did it the time we conceived our daughter and did it again this time. I really hope you get your sticky baby soon!!


----------



## squirrel.

I don't suppose I can be added to the front page? :blush: I took soy CD2-6 with 150, 150, 200, 200, 200 as the schedule.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Yes please!

Just saw this lol

I did CD 3-7 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 taken in the morning


----------



## dimmu

southernbound said:


> Haha yes :) I work night shift half or every month and I just got off that half so couldn't sleep :p I'm an oil refinery operator. What does everyone else do/ what is everyone into?

Haha that explains it! :)
That's cool, I work for a consultancy company for chemical industry. Whereabouts in Texas are you? Not that I know Texas that well, only been to Dallas.


----------



## squirrel.

southernbound said:


> Haha yes :) I work night shift half or every month and I just got off that half so couldn't sleep :p I'm an oil refinery operator. What does everyone else do/ what is everyone into?

Night shifts must be so hard! I'm a primary teacher currently teaching Year 6 (10/11-year-olds), so no night shifts for me, unless you count the amount of marking and resourcing I have to do that goes into the wee hours of the morning some days :haha:


Dimmu just spotted you're a fellow Londoner. Whereabouts are you based? We're in Brixton.


----------



## Lost7

More information added and updated on Page 1. 

Thanks Squirrel. Im feeling pretty down to be honest. 14 months + now. It's NEVER been this hard before, never. 
The fact I have six children doesn't mean I hurt any less with each AF either, ridiculous that people seem to think oh she's got 6 kids it shouldn't bother her, well month after month for 13 months I can quite frankly say yes it does bother me!!


----------



## Raine96

Aaaah after 14 days of bleeding it is finally over!!! I called my doctor to ask her if it was normal... she said it definitely sounds like I had a MC :( 

I think my cycle may be messed up this month. Usually I ovulate around the 20th but I don't know if I will this month because of the long bleeding. We bd'd last night and will again tonight and tomorrow just in case. I've kind of failed at temping this month because they said that temps can be all over the place when you're on AF. 
Hope I'm not out this month before I even got a chance to try :/


----------



## southernbound

Oh raine and lost :hugs: I'm so sorry.

Ooh teacher! Awesome :) it's entirely possible you said it and I missed it, what grade? 

Dimmu, sounds like we're in similar industries! You know the pointy end at the farthest western point of Texas? I'm there :p I know Dallas pretty well though. My son spent his first month of life there after being airlifted for surgery sooo we got pretty comfortable there! I've only been to London as far as the UK goes and that was when I was 10 :p


----------



## southernbound

Sorry squirrel you sure did. Gha. Just woke up. That's a tough age!


----------



## Raine96

...guess who is now at thr start of a UTI...yup im convinced the world is against me


----------



## Lost7

Swap your UTI for my thrush? :haha:


----------



## Raine96

Sorry Lost :/ i guess the world is against us both right now. We are in our fertile window and dont want to miss any days especially not today or tomorrow. Fiancé and i are going to still attempt to bd tonight even if its only for a few minutes. 
We want this soooo bad!


----------



## Powell130

We're all having issues lol I have BV so been taking antibiotics plus probiotics to help prevent a YI :shrug: what gives?!


----------



## Ttcpcos

southernbound said:


> Haha yes :) I work night shift half or every month and I just got off that half so couldn't sleep :p I'm an oil refinery operator. What does everyone else do/ what is everyone into?

I work at a gas station 3 days a week 4pm-4am and I also have my own thrift store..


----------



## Ttcpcos

Well as for me today is CD 25 I suck at temping I was going good then stopped... my cm has been the same creamy and some days it stretches... I am having right ovary pain never had before backache past couple of days I've been really depressed... for now I'm going by my body and that isn't good lol... my bday 29th would be CD 34.... I'm losing hope :(


----------



## dimmu

southernbound said:


> Oh raine and lost :hugs: I'm so sorry.
> 
> Ooh teacher! Awesome :) it's entirely possible you said it and I missed it, what grade?
> 
> Dimmu, sounds like we're in similar industries! You know the pointy end at the farthest western point of Texas? I'm there :p I know Dallas pretty well though. My son spent his first month of life there after being airlifted for surgery sooo we got pretty comfortable there! I've only been to London as far as the UK goes and that was when I was 10 :p

It's so cool to "meet" someone who works in similar industry, I have to say it doesn't happen to me very frequently in the mumworld! Many of our clients (downstream companies mostly, making PO etc) have got facilities in Texas but mostly in the Houston area.

I was in Dallas for a conference but was lucky enough to get a day for sightseeing, and quite liked it there even though a few people said it's not that interesting before I went there. And I love the weather and even the accent!:)

How old is your son now? Hope he's not had any health issues since.


----------



## Lost7

Ttcpcos said:


> Well as for me today is CD 25 I suck at temping I was going good then stopped... my cm has been the same creamy and some days it stretches... I am having right ovary pain never had before backache past couple of days I've been really depressed... for now I'm going by my body and that isn't good lol... my bday 29th would be CD 34.... I'm losing hope :(

How's your Soya cycle gone?


----------



## Raine96

Just ordered soya and vitamin b-6 to use next cycle. currently on cd17 and waiting to O. Hopefully my UTI doesn't ruin my chances this month. We already missed bd'ing last night because of it and also because my fiance decided to stay out till 1AM having drinks with his coworkers after work. :/


----------



## Lost7

B complex works better. I found that out the hard way, lol.


----------



## Raine96

Lost7 said:


> B complex works better. I found that out the hard way, lol.

lol really? My friend got pregnant her first cycle using pre seed and vitamin b-6. I have another friend who got pregnant on her second cycle using b-6.


----------



## southernbound

Ttcpcos that's SO FRIGGIN COOL! I love thrift stores. Jealousy :p Dimmu, I feel ya. Out of 300 operators in my plant there's only 5 females and only one other has or ever plans to have a child, so I'm kind of lonely in mom land :haha: . And I'm so glad you liked Dallas! It's not a bad city. And my son had biliary atresia so basically he was born with no gall bladder, no bile tree and a malformed liver but by some strange miracle he's perfectly healthy now. We've had a few scares but they've always resolved themselves very quickly much to the shock and mild aggravation of his doctors (not that they don't want him to be healthy but when a kid has a massive internal bleed 3 times in a row and it somehow disappears before the end of a 3 hour test they get frustrated). Overall though you'd never know he's ever been sick. He'll more than likely need a liver transplant before he's 20 so we keep an eye on his enzyme numbers to catch the warning signs early but so far they always look great :D


----------



## amber0134

3rd and final month of Soy here. I'm not feeling very hopeful :( I took soy days 3-7 120 160 160 200 200. Just like my first, it's taking a long time to get pregnant :/


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear it's taking a long time Amber :hugs: I hope this soy cycle is the one where you get your BFP! Your amounts look good, nice increase.

How is everyone getting on? I'm 8dpo now and starting to feel the POAS urge at last (usually I'd have felt this by 5dpo at the least :) ). I haven't tested though and am still very much intending not to till Thursday morning when I will be 11dpo. I had avery vivid dream last night that my period arrived and left me feeling really disappointed when I woke up, but then I realised it was a dream. It's actually given me some hope, as usually I have BFP dreams, but the one time I dreamt my period arrived I got my BFP with my daughter the next day and when I was pregnant with my (unplanned) son, I was dreaming about negative pregnancy tests, which was one of the things that made me test, as it was very odd. Temp gone triphasic and mild symptoms remain: tender pinching ovaries (probably a result of the soy?), tender breasts starting to get more sore and tired. Not much else going on.


----------



## southernbound

Aaah testing day is soon! Keeping everything crossed for you squirrel!


----------



## NZAussie86

I can't read all the pages. Can anyone tell me if there has been any pregnancies yet? Xx


----------



## squirrel.

NZAussie, yes a couple, check the first post. Lost has done a good job summarising what dosages they took and which days they took it.


----------



## Lost7

Raine96 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> B complex works better. I found that out the hard way, lol.
> 
> lol really? My friend got pregnant her first cycle using pre seed and vitamin b-6. I have another friend who got pregnant on her second cycle using b-6.Click to expand...

Yep. 


Amber, really sorry to hear you're on your third and final cycle sweets. REALLY hope you get your positive this cycle. 

As for me, well I've decided I'm not ready yet to give SI or anything else another try. I'm still trying to heal and just don't feel ready to be trying anything again. Will stick to my plan and start trying again in January, until then - well I don't really give a damn. I've effectively given up.


----------



## NZAussie86

Oh awesome. 
I think I will join in. I'm having trouble finding some here in Australia. 
I've tried health food stores and pharmacies. 
I'm on cycle day 3 now so if I order it in ill be too far gone to start. Plus my bf works away a lot and I'm pretty sure he will be gone whilst I ovulate this month. &#128527;


----------



## Tesh23

southernbound said:


> Haha yes :) I work night shift half or every month and I just got off that half so couldn't sleep :p I'm an oil refinery operator. What does everyone else do/ what is everyone into?

Southern my dh is a chemical process engineer at a refinery and he works those shifts too!!! It is super difficult trying to plan bd esp during O and night shifts!!!


----------



## Tesh23

squirrel. said:


> I feel strangely confident still. Maybe it's just stupid hope blinding my senses, but I just have a good feeling... see me crash and burn when I test on Thursday and get BFNs :haha: I was just telling my husband that I will be very sad to get BFNs
> a) because I am so sure
> b) because our timing was amazing! (and it hasn't been before now)
> c) because this is our first cycle of soy and the only other time I used it we conceived Isla.
> 
> To be truthful I am super super scared for Thursday and don't even really want to test...

Squirrel I have a good feeling for u this cycle! Your chart looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Tesh23

NZAussie86 said:


> Oh awesome.
> I think I will join in. I'm having trouble finding some here in Australia.
> I've tried health food stores and pharmacies.
> I'm on cycle day 3 now so if I order it in ill be too far gone to start. Plus my bf works away a lot and I'm pretty sure he will be gone whilst I ovulate this month. &#128527;


Hi nzAussie I Used the solgar brand I'm pretty sure U can order it online! Or u can check stockists in your area on their website. We get them here in SA so pretty sure u will get them down under too :flower: 

The latest to start soy is cd5 so if it's too late def start next cycle!!


----------



## Tesh23

dimmu said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dimmu said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response Southernbound, really appreciate it!
> 
> Went around London looking for some SI but had no luck, none in the pure form anyway inTesco, Sainburys, boots, superdrug...
> 
> I did see some SI + vitamin combination tablets/capsules, but not sure if they are a good idea as they all were for menopause symptoms..? Then there was red clover isoflavones, are these very different or would they do?
> 
> I could of course order online but I'd like to try some next cycle and as I'm on cd 35 today don't think they'd would get here in time. Really hoping AF will start tomorrow as my longest cycle so far this year was 36 days.
> 
> 
> I got mine from a big ish Tesco. The little shop in town here (not a connivence shop) didn't sell it, so I went a little further afield and purchased some. They were on offer too, 3 for 2.
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=260787407Click to expand...
> 
> I tried a couple of tesco metros but their selections were poor, so travelled to the nearest superstore that also didn't have any.:( Don't have a tesco hypermarket near us so not quite sure where else to go.Click to expand...

Dimmu try ordering off solgar UK online. Think they also do free shipping. Look for soy isoflavones- they are 38mg per tablet- so u would need 5 of those for the maximum dosage of around 200. I find that solgar also has better ingredients and no unnecessary fillers


----------



## southernbound

Tesh23 said:


> southernbound said:
> 
> 
> Haha yes :) I work night shift half or every month and I just got off that half so couldn't sleep :p I'm an oil refinery operator. What does everyone else do/ what is everyone into?
> 
> Southern my dh is a chemical process engineer at a refinery and he works those shifts too!!! It is super difficult trying to plan bd esp during O and night shifts!!!Click to expand...

Ugh yes. The night shifts make bding all kinds of difficult


----------



## dimmu

southernbound said:


> Ttcpcos that's SO FRIGGIN COOL! I love thrift stores. Jealousy :p Dimmu, I feel ya. Out of 300 operators in my plant there's only 5 females and only one other has or ever plans to have a child, so I'm kind of lonely in mom land :haha: . And I'm so glad you liked Dallas! It's not a bad city. And my son had biliary atresia so basically he was born with no gall bladder, no bile tree and a malformed liver but by some strange miracle he's perfectly healthy now. We've had a few scares but they've always resolved themselves very quickly much to the shock and mild aggravation of his doctors (not that they don't want him to be healthy but when a kid has a massive internal bleed 3 times in a row and it somehow disappears before the end of a 3 hour test they get frustrated). Overall though you'd never know he's ever been sick. He'll more than likely need a liver transplant before he's 20 so we keep an eye on his enzyme numbers to catch the warning signs early but so far they always look great :D

Haha it certainly is a male dominated industry! Whenever I go to any of these conferences and industry events, it's at probably 90% males!

I think with regards to Dallas there's some nostalgia factor there as well, pretty much everyone was following the adventures JR, Bobby and co, it was the first soap I ever watched back in the 80s even though I was a bit too young for it!! :) But as a city it's more interesting than some of the other US cities I've been to, and it felt very safe as well.

Oh that must have been so frightening with your son, were they expecting all that before he was born or did it come as a surprise? How old is he now? Glad to hear he's doing well but must be scary to think he'll need a liver transplant one day.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Tesh, I have a really good feeling about this cycle, I have to say!


----------



## Lost7

I've decided to NOT have another SI cycle. I think I may have posted that earlier, so sorry if I did, lol.


----------



## Raine96

Urghh my opks arent getting darker and usually around this time they are darker or positive. I think the long bleeding earlier this month messed up my cycle.


----------



## NZAussie86

Tesh23 said:


> NZAussie86 said:
> 
> 
> Oh awesome.
> I think I will join in. I'm having trouble finding some here in Australia.
> I've tried health food stores and pharmacies.
> I'm on cycle day 3 now so if I order it in ill be too far gone to start. Plus my bf works away a lot and I'm pretty sure he will be gone whilst I ovulate this month. &#128527;
> 
> 
> Hi nzAussie I Used the solgar brand I'm pretty sure U can order it online! Or u can check stockists in your area on their website. We get them here in SA so pretty sure u will get them down under too :flower:
> 
> The latest to start soy is cd5 so if it's too late def start next cycle!!Click to expand...

Thanks Tesh! &#128512;
I just ordered some 50mg tablets express post. So they will come in between 1 and 3 days. I'm now on cycle day 4 so if they come tomorrow I might start otherwise I will wait until next cycle. 
I might see my oh more next month anyway. &#128512;


----------



## NZAussie86

Also, does anyone know why you can only take them for 5 days? 
Thanks. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Lost7

Because they'll have a negative impact on O if you take them for longer. Good luck!


----------



## Powell130

NZAussie86 said:


> Also, does anyone know why you can only take them for 5 days?
> Thanks. &#128512;

They're taken like Clomid to induce ovulation


----------



## NZAussie86

Ok so I got mine in the mail but they came in too late. 
I'm not going to see my oh for a while and I think we will miss all of my fertile time this month anyway so I'll start on my cycle next month. 
I'm thinking days 2-5?? 
I'd love to try for twins. Yup. Call me crazy but I've always wanted them. Has there been much success for other people with twins?
Of course I would be happy with a nice healthy single pregnancy too. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Raine96

Stil havent gotten positive opks yet. We've bd'd 6 out of 8 days since the 18th im getting soooo tired lol.


----------



## NZAussie86

Raine96 said:


> Stil havent gotten positive opks yet. We've bd'd 6 out of 8 days since the 18th im getting soooo tired lol.

Wow. I would be exhausted. Crossing my fingers your o comes soon!! Xx


----------



## BostonLover89

NZAussie86 said:


> Ok so I got mine in the mail but they came in too late.
> I'm not going to see my oh for a while and I think we will miss all of my fertile time this month anyway so I'll start on my cycle next month.
> I'm thinking days 2-5??
> I'd love to try for twins. Yup. Call me crazy but I've always wanted them. Has there been much success for other people with twins?
> Of course I would be happy with a nice healthy single pregnancy too. &#65533;&#65533;

Hi!!! I just got mine today and I'm shooting for days 2-6 too (I'm cd 2 today)!!!! I would be thrilled with twins but mostly I need this to bump up my O date and lengthen my LP. 

FX for everyone!


----------



## dimmu

I ordered some online so will give them a try if I don't get lucky this cycle.

Does soya enhance your chances of conceiving twins?? I didn't realise that! Why is that exactly? Not sure how I'd cope with twins, we don't even have a car so logistics would be a bit of an issue with a 5 yo and two babies!:)


----------



## Lost7

Get a triple pushchair like I had when I had my twins. :haha:

It induces ovulation and depending when you take it you may release multiple eggs.


----------



## dimmu

Gosh didn't even realise that triple pushchairs existed! Not overly keen to tackle the London public transport system with one of those!:)

Hmmm so I wonder soya+my age is quite a favourable combination for twins, I have read that the likelihood to have twins is higher when you're older.
Lost7 were you using soya when you conceived your twins? Which days do you have to take it to increase the odds for twins?


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I have not been a part of this thread. But I know quite a few of you have been taking soy and had some success. So I was wondering what doses you have been taking? I hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Lost7

The only reason I had to buy a triple pushchair was because my then toddler had to take things easy as she had been through major open heart surgery and I panicked walking would put her heart under undue stress!

Twins were naturally conceived when I was only 25! No family history and no vitamins or anything back then. I've only really started trying to conceive now and it isn't happening. My first 6 children, I dare say it were gorgeous surprises. 

I took 200mg, no success. Will be doing a soya cycle in the future. Some start off low say 120mg, then increase to 160mg then 200mg. However, it's like a natural clomid, you don't up the dosage of clomid so I don't and wouldn't change the dose of soya, keep it consistent.


----------



## Powell130

Theres a nice chart on the front page with the BFPs and doses taken :)


----------



## Mummy1506

My first cycle of soy took 120mg 3-7 now on cd 24 no ovulation still so doesn't look like it's helped bringing ovulation forward &#128546;. So frustrating waiting so long for ovulation.


----------



## Lost7

The maximum dosage you can take is 200mg per day. I've been trying for over a year now and didn't start off small with my dosage. I took 200mg per day (3-7) and it made me O earlier than normal. Only one day, but still. When I first started trying I'd O around CD19, I am now O'ing at CD16. :happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

I think the logic behind increasing dosage over the five days is that it mimics our body's natural gradual rising oestrogen levels.

When I successfully conceived my daughter my dosages were very small. They were as follows:
CD3 - 69mg
CD4 - 92mg
CD5 - 115mg
CD6 - 138mg
CD7 - 161mg
(Weird numbers as it was all dependent on how much actual soy isoflavones were in my tablets)
I ovulated on CD13 that cycle instead of CD23 (as I had the cycle before).

This time around I did:
CD2 - 150
CD3 - 150
CD4 - 200
CD5 - 200
CD6 - 200

I ovulated CD21 instead of CD25, so it wasn't as good at bringing my ovulation forward and I also had uncomfortable ovaries for about three weeks (a week before ovualtion and the whole TWW). I think my dosage was too high.

So this cycle I'll be doing:
CD3 - 100
CD4 - 125
CD5 - 150
CD6 - 175
CD7 - 200

We'll see what happens!


----------



## Lost7

The problem I think, is that Clomid is given at a flat rate - for example, 50mg each day. 

That dosage does not increase, so why would you want to try a natural clomid and tamper with dosage? Hormone or no hormones, it's a drug, you don't take 20mg of paracetamol then 50mg of it the next day, in fact, what drug or medicine do you actually do that with, ever? 

Paracetamol, aspirin, Vitamin B6, CoEnzyme Q10, it's all a flat rate dosage....


----------



## squirrel.

Despite Soy being called 'nature's clomid' they aren't the same though Lost. While Clomid may be prescribed at a steady dosage, that doesn't mean that soy should be taken as such. Soy is similar to clomid in that it tricks the body into thinking it isn't producing enough oestrogen, but other than that, chemically, there are few similarities. I don't believe enough research has been done into soy isoflavones in the same way there has been into clomid in treating hormonal imbalances in women who are TTC. The only evidence I can find after extensive searching is anecdotal and that seems to point to higher success coming from increasing dosages over the five days, that's why I do it I guess. As it's not a science, there's nothing conclusive to say one is better or more effective than the other, so each to their own :D I think in the end it's whatever you feel comfortable or happy with. I'm going to mimic my last successful soy cycle with even more gradually increasing dosages starting lower. I do think the pain I experienced this last cycle for three weeks was due to taking too high a dosage.

Edit: Forgot to add that Soy Isoflavones are a food supplement, not a drug. And there are plenty of medicines you take in varying dosages to your needs. I always start with one tablet of ibuprofen and if that doesn't work then I use two the next time. Or when I was prescribed nifedipine for raised blood pressure after Oscar's birth, I was on a schedule to decrease dosages over a few weeks. Drugs can be given at varying dosages for various reasons. Food supplements as well, but like I said, as there isn't enough scientific evidence to prove which is more effective with soy isoflavones, all we can go off is anecdotal evidence (both others' and our own) and hope for the best!!


----------



## Lost7

Is there anyone else who wants adding on Page 1?


----------



## dimmu

I'm still on my TWW but have ordered some soya, they are in the bathroom cupboard waiting for the next cycle. So unless I get lucky this week I'll be starting in October. Will have to wait and see. :)


----------



## Raine96

My opks are finally getting darker and closer to positive after almost a week of being exactly the same. Im starting to get a tender/full feeling so I think I will finally O today or tomorrow! Im on CD25 so this is super late for me.


----------



## BostonLover89

Lost7 said:


> Is there anyone else who wants adding on Page 1?

I'm taking the soy (CD2-6) for this cycle. 

I'm on cd 4 so just at the beginning! Testing around oct 23-25!!! Hoping these help lengthen my LP


----------



## Lost7

BostonLover89 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Is there anyone else who wants adding on Page 1?
> 
> I'm taking the soy (CD2-6) for this cycle.
> 
> I'm on cd 4 so just at the beginning! Testing around oct 23-25!!! Hoping these help lengthen my LPClick to expand...

I'll add you. What mg are you taking?

dimmu, good luck with this 2ww! FX you won't have to use them next month. Shall I add you down for 'waiting to try'?


----------



## Lost7

Sorry for :witch: Squirrel. Are you going to try Soya again?


----------



## Powell130

squirrel. said:


> I think the logic behind increasing dosage over the five days is that it mimics our body's natural gradual rising oestrogen levels.
> 
> When I successfully conceived my daughter my dosages were very small. They were as follows:
> CD3 - 69mg
> CD4 - 92mg
> CD5 - 115mg
> CD6 - 138mg
> CD7 - 161mg
> (Weird numbers as it was all dependent on how much actual soy isoflavones were in my tablets)
> I ovulated on CD13 that cycle instead of CD23 (as I had the cycle before).
> 
> This time around I did:
> CD2 - 150
> CD3 - 150
> CD4 - 200
> CD5 - 200
> CD6 - 200
> 
> I ovulated CD21 instead of CD25, so it wasn't as good at bringing my ovulation forward and I also had uncomfortable ovaries for about three weeks (a week before ovualtion and the whole TWW). I think my dosage was too high.
> 
> So this cycle I'll be doing:
> CD3 - 100
> CD4 - 125
> CD5 - 150
> CD6 - 175
> CD7 - 200
> 
> We'll see what happens!


Thats also what I found in regards to increasing doses


----------



## BostonLover89

Lost, I'm starting out with 100mg. Well, the first day I did 50 mg because I didn't pay attention to serving size lol oops.


----------



## Lost7

TTCpcos and dolphinleigh, how have you both got on? 
1st page has now been updated, if you see any errors please let me know!


----------



## Lost7

BostonLover89 said:


> Lost, I'm starting out with 100mg. Well, the first day I did 50 mg because I didn't pay attention to serving size lol oops.

Are you doing one cycle on 5 x 100mg daily? Or are you increasing the dosages?


----------



## BostonLover89

Lost7 said:


> BostonLover89 said:
> 
> 
> Lost, I'm starting out with 100mg. Well, the first day I did 50 mg because I didn't pay attention to serving size lol oops.
> 
> Are you doing one cycle on 5 x 100mg daily? Or are you increasing the dosages?Click to expand...


Since this is my first time I'm keeping it at 100mg. I always get nervous about adding new things into my diet. 

If I get another bfn I'll probably look into increasing dosages.


----------



## Lost7

Sounds sensible. Good luck with your cycle, I'll update the dosage for you on page 1.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Lost, I'm okay with it though, just feel a bit foolish that I was so certain I was pregnant when I really wasn't! I have faith it won't be too much longer for us (fingers crossed!). Yep, trying soy days 3-6, smaller doses this time, as my ovaries really did hurt for three weeks starting a week before ovulation and I reckon I just overdid the soy! So I'm doing these dosages instead:
CD3: 100mg
CD4: 125mg
CD5: 150mg
CD6: 175mg
CD7: 200mg.

I did a similar gradual increase (with slightly lower amounts) the successful cycle with our daughter in 2013 (nearly exactly 2 years ago!). Hope it means I ovulate a bit earlier, but not too much earlier, and without the pain this time. My husband is away from Thursday (CD5) until the 7th (CD11). Then he goes away again in a few weeks (CD25) and then is gone for two weeks. He's playing two tours in October :cry: So I had better ovulate between CD14 (just to get a few days in before O happens) and CD25. When I took soy two years ago I ovulated CD13 and this last time I ovulated CD21, so hopefully I'll be okay and he'll be around when I'm ovulating!!


----------



## Lost7

Fingers crossed for that squirrel. :hugs: :dust:
I'm not a frequent visitor on this forum, or any other forum to be honest. I only seem to do vlogs for my YouTube Channel and update my FB group for the LTTTC'ers on my Friends list.
I catch up with my LTTTC Journal and that's about it. I can't believe how many replies I've got on this thread, I was expecting it to be a huge flop, but it seems Soya is becoming more popular. I have everything crossed for you, I really do. We both need our rainbows. 

I've made my first batch of candles today ahead of wave of light, I'm lighting one per angel as usual, lighting 9 this year. Heartbroken. In two weeks we should have a baby in our arms, due dates are always the hardest. :cry:


----------



## NZAussie86

I'm in next month. Xx


----------



## Lost7

What days and dosage?


----------



## Raine96

Woke up went to pee and when i wiped had spotting. Non in underwear just when i wiped. ! I was having a cramping/tender feeling all day long but it got worse last night. (Not like AF cramps though) and then it stopped later that night. We bd'd last night. 
So i think its ovulation spotting. Too early to be implantation unless i o'd already and didnt catch my surge.


----------



## Lost7

Gosh, that's a really long AF! Could be left over from that, or from the baby dancing.


----------



## Raine96

Lost7 said:


> Gosh, that's a really long AF! Could be left over from that, or from the baby dancing.

I had AF from Sept 4th-Sept 17th. I haven't had any spotting or anything after that until this morning.


----------



## Raine96

Oh my soy came in also! So if I do not conceive this cycle I will be taking soy on days 3-7 120, 120, 160, 160, 200mg
I'm CD 26 right now, I think I either O'd last night or I will O today.


----------



## Lost7

Sorry yes, my eyes were only looking at the temperatures then saw the AF input. Eyes didn't read ahead that you've not been temping and are further along in your cycle. 

Guess that's what chronic insomnia and sleep deprivation does to you.


----------



## Raine96

Yeah i think my fiance accidentally threw away my thermometer urgh so i haven't been able to temp


----------



## Raine96

Spotting was only pink for a few hours. Its gone brown now and now having pinching pain again. Did not bd tonight cause fiance said he was too tired from work but he said we can tomorrow morning before i go to work!


----------



## Ttcpcos

Lost7 said:


> TTCpcos and dolphinleigh, how have you both got on?
> 1st page has now been updated, if you see any errors please let me know!


Well it's CD 35 and I thought maybe I ovulated around the 20th Idk anymore and since my af is irregular Idk when I'm late or when I should take provera again to jump start af.... I don't feel any different other than being depressed the past two weeks


----------



## Lost7

Bless you! Hope you know either way soon! Fingers crossed!


----------



## BostonLover89

Has anyone ever experienced negative side effects while taking the soy? I'm not sure if it's related but my stomach has been KILLING me. I Just haven't felt right the last few days. Totally unable to solidly pass anything ( tmi sorry), and terrible headaches. 

I know it could take time for my body to get used to it, I just wanted to check to see if anyone else had a similar adjustment period while taking new vitamins and supplements for fertility. 

Today is my last day taking the soy so hopefully my tummy will go back to normal. Since I'm hoping this helps me O earlier I'm going to start the OPKS just in case! I'm hoping for some very obvious bfp OPKS this cycle!!!!!


----------



## dimmu

Lost7 said:


> BostonLover89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Is there anyone else who wants adding on Page 1?
> 
> I'm taking the soy (CD2-6) for this cycle.
> 
> I'm on cd 4 so just at the beginning! Testing around oct 23-25!!! Hoping these help lengthen my LPClick to expand...
> 
> I'll add you. What mg are you taking?
> 
> dimmu, good luck with this 2ww! FX you won't have to use them next month. Shall I add you down for 'waiting to try'?Click to expand...

Lost7, I've got my SI so waiting to try now and see if AF shows up on Sunday/Monday. I have lots of AF symptoms which make me think she's on her way!:(
I probably do days 3-7 but still need to work out how much I will take, probably starting with 100mg.


----------



## Mummy1506

Looks like soy might actually delay my ovulation cd 27 & not even faint lines on my opks &#128542;. Feel like just giving up ttc until next year but don't want to approach due date without being pregnant again &#128546;.


----------



## Raine96

Okay i need some advice ladies. So on the 29th i had some pink spotting that turned brown. Then yesterday (the 30th) i thought it was over but while i was at work i went to the bathroom and saw i was bleeding. It was clotty and red and lasted for a few hours then nothing really later that night. 
Today i havent had anything except once again some spotting. 
I thought that yesterday was AF but 5 days early. But with little spotting today it wouldnt make sense. 
So idk if im on CD 29 (if i dont classify yesterday as light period) or CD2 (if i do classify it as AF) what do you think i should do cause im supposed to start soy this cycle!


----------



## Raine96

Okay so super gross and TMI but i just went to the bathroom and there was nothing on my pad but when i wiped there was this. 
Sorry that this is gross guys but i really dont know whats going on with my body!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lost7

How's the bleeding now? With that much blood, I'd assume AF came early.


----------



## Raine96

There is hardly anything on my pad and ive had it on all day. Theres only a small streak of blood on my pad.


----------



## krissie328

I didn't take soy this cycle but that is exactly what my mid cycle bleeding looked like. It went in and out on heaviness and changed from brown to dark red for two and a half days. Unfortunately I didn't ovulate.


----------



## Raine96

Okay thanks. So if i count this as AF should i take soy tomorrow then (im supposed to do cd3-7)


----------



## Raine96

Am i still supposed to have that much of a line during AF?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BostonLover89

Raine96 said:


> Am i still supposed to have that much of a line during AF?

I'm not an expert but that seems like too much of a line for AF. Have you gotten a super positive opk yet for this cycle? I know some experience mid cycle spotting and o spotting... Considering that everyone is different maybe you just released a lot of blood during the eggs' release.


----------



## Raine96

No i had a close positive a few days ago(i think either the 27th or the 28th) before the spotting started. But i didnt test for like 2 days until today. Im not sure if I O'd.


----------



## squirrel.

My OPKs often look like that throughout cycle and quite often go darker around AF. If you are having bleeding then I imagine it's AF even if it is on and off. If you're having a strange cycle with no luteal phase (anovulatory) or a shorter one than normal, then AF would be lighter as it's progesterone build up in the luteal phase that builds the endometrium up (the blood layer that sheds during AF). If you didn't have as long in the luteal phase (or no luteal phase) then you'll have had less progesterone, therefore less build up of the lining resulting in a lighter period.

CD6 today. Tomorrow is my last day of soy. Been doing my increasing dosages. Not sure these pills are as good as the capsules I took in 2013 the cycle we conceived our daughter. Then my temps steadily dropped each day I took soy (which would make sense), but both cycles with these tablets, my temp has stayed roughly the same. I just don't think they work as well.


----------



## Raine96

Mine arent usually that dark though. I still havent had really anything else but a little brown spotting today. Im cd3 so i started my soy today


----------



## Lost7

A lot of women, myself included have a secondary LH surge just before AF, so that could be left over. 

LH is always present in the body, it's not positive. It doesn't really mean anything, why did you test so early?


----------



## Raine96

Because i hadnt O'd yet and wasnt supposed to get AF yet either


----------



## dimmu

CD1 for me. Not surprised, knew she was on her way but still so disappointed.

Will try soya this cycle, cd 3-7. Was thinking 100, 100, 150, 160, 200. Do you think that sounds ok for your first time using it or should I stick to lower doses, maybe start at 50mg?


----------



## squirrel.

Dimmu sorry about AF :hugs: starting at 50mg would probably be too low. Maybe start at 100 and go up to 150 if you want to do unceasing dosages. I did three days of 200 last cycle (after two days of 150) and my ovaries were complaining for three weeks! I did 100, 125, 150, 175 and 200 this time CD3-7.


----------



## Lost7

Each person is different. 
I agree that 50mg would be probably too low. 
I did five days of 200mg (maximum dosage) and apart from ovulating a day earlier had no other pains. 

Sorry about AF


----------



## Mummy1506

Anyone else had soy delay ovulation? I'm at cd 29 don't think ovulation is anywhere near. Took them to try bring my ovulation forward not delay it so frustrated &#128542;


----------



## Raine96

Mummy, 
Sorry this is my first cycle taking soy and im on cd4. 

Afm.. Cd4 2nd day of soy. Took 150 today. AF is gone and only lasted 3 days.


----------



## Powell130

Raine96 said:


> Mummy,
> Sorry this is my first cycle taking soy and im on cd4.
> 
> Afm.. Cd4 2nd day of soy. Took 150 today. AF is gone and only lasted 3 days.

I noticed my AF was shorter, less intense, and no spotting while taking soy. I was also taking ACV so I'm not sure if it was one or the other or both lol


----------



## southernbound

I too had no symptoms on soy except perhaps a slight headache. Also I oed earlier. And I got my bfp today! Very pleased with soy :blush:


----------



## BostonLover89

Southern- BFP! HPT or opk? If it's a BFP on your HPT then congrats congrats!


----------



## Lost7

Congratulations SouthernBound. Will update the first page later when I get home. :)


----------



## Lost7

Can I have the days and dosage you took please


----------



## southernbound

Hpt :) and dosage I did days 2-6 160, 160, 200, 200, 240


----------



## dimmu

Congrats southernbound!!:)

I will take 100, 150, 150, 200, 200 I think. The capsules I have are 100mg each so not sure how reliably I could split them in quarters. I will take it on days 3-7. Think today is my actual CD1 as only spotted yesterday so will start on Tuesday.


----------



## Powell130

southernbound said:


> I too had no symptoms on soy except perhaps a slight headache. Also I oed earlier. And I got my bfp today! Very pleased with soy :blush:

Congrats!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats southernbound!!


----------



## Lost7

How come you went over the recommended dosage? It's advised to take up to 200mg, not past it.


----------



## southernbound

because I've never actually seen a study that had any set recommended dosages outside of mommy forum speculation, but I did see a peer reviewed study that found in IVF patients taking 1500 mg increased the liklihood of implantation. I would never take that much but if doctors were comfortable going that high in a study then not bothering to cut my pill and going 40 over probably isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## BostonLover89

southernbound said:


> Hpt :) and dosage I did days 2-6 160, 160, 200, 200, 240

Woohoo southern! That's awesome! I hope the good news continues for us this month!!!!


----------



## Powell130

southernbound said:


> because I've never actually seen a study that had any set recommended dosages outside of mommy forum speculation, but I did see a peer reviewed study that found in IVF patients taking 1500 mg increased the liklihood of implantation. I would never take that much but if doctors were comfortable going that high in a study then not bothering to cut my pill and going 40 over probably isn't going to hurt anything.

I think the Do Not Exceed 200mg probably goes hand in hand with Double Clomid Dosage.

I went over a little on my last dose the cycle I got pregnant with our son so it didnt hurt me either!


----------



## BostonLover89

Cd 10....SLOWEST WEEK EVER! Waiting to O is driving me nuts. 

Even though I'm not even half way through this cycle, I can't help thinking about the next....

Have any of you tried vitex? From what I'm reading I'm thinking it's similar to the soy. I just see more ladies on here raving about vitex so I was wondering why it so much more popular than soy.


----------



## squirrel.

Bostonlover - The cycle I conceived my daughter I took soy and vitex together without realising you're not supposed to. I took vitex from day 1 and then soy CD3, 4, 5 and 6. On CD6 I found out you're not supposed to take them both, so stopped both feeling annoyed I'd messed up my chances. I then surprisingly ovulated CD13 and got my BFP 10 days later. 

If this cycle doesn't work out, I'll try the exact same thing even though you're not supposed to take them together :haha: once cycle can't hurt right and it might be my good luck charm!

I'm with you on this being the boring bit. I'm on CD8 and it's probably going to be a while before ovulation. It's been getting a couple of days shorter each cycle for the past few cycles, so I reckon it might be CD19 or so this time. Ugh! Such a long wait! And I have so little hope this cycle (I felt so good last cycle and nothing worked out). So it's most likely a long wait for nothing.


----------



## BostonLover89

Squirrel, hahah it might be your good luck charm! I know you took them at the same time but do you prefer one over the other? We are basically on the same schedule even though I am praying I O before the cd19.


----------



## Ttcpcos

Well CD 39 here and bfn no symptoms at all for anything...Idk if I should wait or start my provera again... I'm thinking of starting provera again just so I can start soy I was hoping to start af by myself but I don't think I am


----------



## Raine96

Anybody elses opks this dark at cd5?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BostonLover89

Raine- wow, never been that dark so early!!! I'm jealous hahah I'm cd 10 and still not seeing any progression. Hopefully I won't O late again or we will be out this month.


----------



## Raine96

Usually mine arent that dark this early so its weird! I didnt O last month and AF Came a week early but only lasted 3 days.


----------



## Raine96

Even on cd2 when i had heavy bleeding i still had a line. So its weird. I have no idea whats going on my with body.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Powell130

A lot of women get a secondary surge around AF


----------



## squirrel.

My OPKs vary a lot. They go from barely visible to a good strength line all around my cycle. 

When I was breastfeeding and my periods hadn't returned yet they were dark all the time, but never went positive. So my hormones were clearly a little crazy.


----------



## Lost7

Well, I'm officially 1DPO today. A little puzzled as I've had a temp dip, but given the pains on my left side now I think I may O today from the left as well.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lost7

Day 3 of :bfp: OPK. 
Considering my left sided pains and temperature dip, I think I'm ovulating again today but from my left. 

The last time I had a 3 day surge, I fell pregnant. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck Lost, hope this is it for you!


----------



## Tesh23

southernbound said:


> I too had no symptoms on soy except perhaps a slight headache. Also I oed earlier. And I got my bfp today! Very pleased with soy :blush:

WOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!! CONGRATS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for u!! Love the soy!! Hope to see u on the first tri boards. H&H 9 months!!


----------



## BostonLover89

That's awesome Lost! Happy baby thoughts coming your way! 

I got my first flashy smiley today! Its pretty early for me, CD11, I usually don't start seeing darker lines on my FR OPKS until CD17 and O around CD 19 so I am PRAYING that this means I will O earlier and have a longer LP!


----------



## wannabump82

Hi ladies first cycle of soya as it arrived today. I did want to do days 3 to 7 but I'm on cd4 so looks like I'll be doing days 4 to 8 &#128512;


----------



## wannabump82

If the tablets are 50mg what would you suggest maybe 100, 150,150, 200?


----------



## wannabump82

Apologies for all the questions but can you take b6 with soya also and if so do you just take one tablet per day?


----------



## Raine96

Wanna,
Mine were 50mg and the first day i took 100 mg then 150, 150, 200, 250. I was supposed to take b6 with it as well but only ended up taking it one day cause i forgot to take it


----------



## BostonLover89

wannabump82 said:


> Apologies for all the questions but can you take b6 with soya also and if so do you just take one tablet per day?

I've been taking B6 just one pill... 100mg all cycle so far, I'm only CD 13. I haven't read anything to suggest you shouldn't. I may cut it back to 50mg after I O.


----------



## wannabump82

Hi raine fancy seeing you here &#128521;

Thanks Boston lover my b6 tablets are 100mg so I can't take 50 unless I snap it in half.

Here's hoping I definitely ovulate this month!


----------



## squirrel.

Have you guys ever spotted after using soy before ovulation?

Not sure what's going on, but I'm CD12 and have pink/brown spotting when I wipe. Never had this before at this stage in my cycle I don't think... Weird! Could be my husband coming home after being away a week and dtd twice in a short time a bit enthusiastically :blush: and (TMI) the second time for some reason (probably due to wine!) having an issue with dryness, which may have caused friction and civic irritation... Just a bit strange that's all.


----------



## Powell130

Its probably from :sex: I would guess


----------



## squirrel.

I hope so! One Google later and I'm not happy with what it's saying about cervical cancer etc. I did just have a smear test just under a year ago, but it is worrying! Also a bit concerned my cervix is super low (has been for a few cycles).


----------



## Lost7

First page updated.
Southernbound, was this your first or second cycle you fell pregnant?


----------



## Lost7

Squirrel, try not to panic and google things hun, come on - you're better than that. :hugs: 

I'm 4 DPO, I've tempted the last 5 days, think I'll stop temping now and just temp again 11-12 DPO when it falls down for AF. Expecting the fall, I always have it..

Will be doing another Soya cycle next month, I've paid the yearly subscription on FF (since I've been at this now 14 months and no joy bar 3 losses). 

Will be taking SI on days 3-7 again next cycle, with the same dosage of 200mg each and every day.


----------



## southernbound

Second cycle :) first didn't bd at the right time


----------



## southernbound

Squirrel don't panic! Everyone is right its probably from the bding. And lost good luck this cycle! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks SB, my temperature has again sky rocketed. My NPC comes today and I'm seriously debating whether I need it now. I guess I do have a progesterone problem and there's no harm so I should use it.


----------



## Mummy1506

Really don't know what soya has done to my cycle day 36 no ovulation &#128542;. Don't think I'll be using it again! 

Congrats to ladies with bfps


----------



## BostonLover89

Got my positive OPKS yesterday (CD 15)! This cycle I used both the Cb digitals and FR OPKs because I was determined not to miss my fertile window! 

This is officially the earliest I have ever gotten a positive OPK, which I assume is thanks to the Soy and B6 I added! Its hard for my to confirm O because my temps are all over the place but hopefully it was today or will be tomorrow! 

We are kinda sticking to the SEMP method so we BD last night and will tonight and tomorrow as well to increase our odds of catching the egg!


----------



## Powell130

BostonLover89 said:


> Got my positive OPKS yesterday (CD 15)! This cycle I used both the Cb digitals and FR OPKs because I was determined not to miss my fertile window!
> 
> This is officially the earliest I have ever gotten a positive OPK, which I assume is thanks to the Soy and B6 I added! Its hard for my to confirm O because my temps are all over the place but hopefully it was today or will be tomorrow!
> 
> We are kinda sticking to the SEMP method so we BD last night and will tonight and tomorrow as well to increase our odds of catching the egg!

Good luck!!


----------



## Ttcpcos

CD 48 here haven't started provera yet cm is still milky.... past couple of days I've hard Sharp like pain in only left side of my boob haven't tested in like a week...never had pain like this. ....I wonder what it could be any ideas??


----------



## dimmu

How's everyone getting on? 

I took my SI cd3-7, cd11 now and just waiting to see what happens next. No side effects or anything so far. Started with OPKs today, no lines to be seen yet but had a tiny bit of ewcm today which I suppose is a good sign. Hopefully will o within the next week! Would be a vast improvement from cd37 last month...


----------



## 55comet555

hi everyone, is it ok if I join this? I'm currently on cd23 and not supposed to start period till the 23rd! I'm not sure when I will take SI yet, my Lp is pretty short like (8days) so I'm hoping this will help, ive tried this before but only took it a month and then forgot due to us moving etc. lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lost, could you please take me off the planning to take list? I got my :bfp: today! :cloud9: 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=469113


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> Lost, could you please take me off the planning to take list? I got my :bfp: today! :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=469113

What?!?! Congrats lovely!!!!!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Powell!


----------



## Powell130

Are you still in the April FB group?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes :)


----------



## Powell130

Are you gonna post your amazing news in there?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I probably will tomorrow :D


----------



## Powell130

Soo happy for you. What a perfect day to get your BFP


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yeah, I'm reeling over getting it today. AF was due today but she didn't show so I tested and :bfp:. I'm only about 10ish dpo though cause I O late


----------



## Powell130

I found out at 9DPO myself! Ahh I still can't get over how happy I am for you! I hope this is your rainbow!


----------



## NavyLadybug

With Sophie I also found out via faint lines at 10dpo! And thank you!


----------



## Lost7

I will remove you from the main page, however I'd be hugely skeptical over a faint, especially on a notorious blue dye test. 

I will edit and update this thread later today, I hope everyone else is okay and doing well. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

NavyLadybug congrats :dance: !!! Happy and healthy nine months!


CD20 and no ovulation yet :( clearly soy doesn't work as well for me anymore, though I shouldn't complain, I got an extra 2 luteal phase days last cycle, which can only be a good thing. Going to take an OPK soon and hope for positive (my 7am one was looking like I may be on the way to a positive). We have been at it like :bunny: :blush: because my husband is going away for 2 weeks, hopefully I'll ovulate before he goes away and there'll be enough sperm to get the job done. I had three random days of bleeding in the end, but thankfully that stopped at the weekend. I really hope that wasn't some weird mini period and I'm due to wait a few more weeks to ovulate... I'm sure that's not the case, I've had tons of ewcm (especially this morning), so I reckon it's happening soon. I'll be happy if it does, as we're moving back into our house at the end of next week (been having the loft and kitchen done) and so the TWW will fly by with how busy we'll be at the house checking on my beautiful new kitchen being built and gradually moving things over.

Edit to add: Like I suspected, just got a +OPK. I reckon I'll ovulate tomorrow CD21, incidentally, the same day I ovulated last cycle. So far in the 5 cycles of trying (coming up to 7 months of trying) I've ovulated CD60, CD25, CD25, CD21, and suspected CD21 again (last two cycles on soy). At least it's getting shorter. We've dtd the last four days and I want to do it again today and the next two days, but my husband has woken up with a horrible migraine, so today might have to be a miss. If we get the next two days I'm sure that will be enough though. Now those sperm and that egg need to get to work!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1133.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lost7

*Mummy1506:* Really sorry to hear Soya has delayed your O. Do you usually have a regular cycle? I will keep everything crossed you O soon!

*BostonLover89* - Yay for + OPK&#8217;s. Soya does usually pull forward O by a few days (if it does at all) I&#8217;ve heard some great things about SMEP and I hope it works for you! :dust:

*Ttcpcos* - Have you tested? Good luck, they sound promising symptoms.

*dimmu* - What dosage did you take on days 3-7? I&#8217;ll add you to the first page. :wave: Fingers crossed you O a lot earlier than CD37! Good luck - keep us up to speed!

*55comet555* - Hello, :wave: Welcome to the thread hun. I strongly recommend Vitamin B Complex for your LP. I only have an 11 day LP and whilst it&#8217;s considered &#8216;&#8217;normal&#8217;&#8217; I gained an extra day / two by adding the complex. I started off on Vitamin B6 first of all, which didn&#8217;t do anything. Strongly recommend the B complex! Good luck when you start SI!

*Squirell*. - How many SI cycles have you had now? Did you have any breaks in-between? Congratulations on the positive OPK, thankfully let&#8217;s hope it&#8217;s just in the nick of time before your DH goes away for two weeks. Fingers crossed he returns to a positive pregnancy test(s). Do I have your days and dosage on the main page for this cycle? Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Lost7

*Mummy1506* - What days and dosages did you take hun? I need to make a note on the first page?

*Ttcpcos* - Are you still on your August SI cycle?

*Dolphinleigh* - Any update on your August cycle?


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Lost. This is my second cycle straight after my last one (it's my third soy cycle - I got a BFP on my first ever soy cycle that turned into my pregnancy with my daughter in November 2013).

I took:
CD3 - 100mg
CD4 - 125mg
CD5 - 150mg
CD6 - 175mg
CD7 - 200mg


----------



## Lost7

squirrel. said:


> Thanks Lost. This is my second cycle straight after my last one (it's my third soy cycle - I got a BFP on my first ever soy cycle that turned into my pregnancy with my daughter in November 2013).
> 
> I took:
> CD3 - 100mg
> CD4 - 125mg
> CD5 - 150mg
> CD6 - 175mg
> CD7 - 200mg

Can you remember what dosage you did with your daughter in 2013? Only, I've added Powells first SI cycle information on the first page and I'd like to do the same with you.

You state the dosage you took, is that for this cycle or the 2013 :bfp: cycle with your daughter?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just got the call from my Dr after getting my bloods at the lab earlier this morning...... 22! I hope everyone gets their :bfp: this cycle! Best of luck and :dust: to you all!!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats navyladybug, those are good levels for only 10dpo! 

Lost - those are this cycle's numbers. My cycle with my daughter I took randomly unrounde amounts (and low doses too) because the tablets I was taking had 23mg of soy in them. These were the amounts then:

CD3 - 69mg
CD4 - 92mg
CD5 - 115mg
CD6 - 138mg
CD7 - 161mg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks squirrel! AF was due yesterday but according to FF O'd a little later than normal (according to FF CD21 instead CD18 like I first assumed, I went by what I thought I'd be 15DPO today instead of 11DPO, so maybe FF was wrong?)


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Squirell, will double check I've got your dosages down correctly for this current cycle.


----------



## Lost7

Yep - just checked, your information is all present and correct. :haha:


----------



## Ttcpcos

Lost7 said:


> *Mummy1506* - What days and dosages did you take hun? I need to make a note on the first page?
> 
> *Ttcpcos* - Are you still on your August SI cycle?
> 
> *Dolphinleigh* - Any update on your August cycle?



Today CD 51 Yes I tested yesterday bfn so I went ahead and started provera... this may not be for me but I'm trying again still have hope!!


----------



## Lost7

Golly, you have awfully long cycles hun, is that the PCOS that affects that? I only have one friend with PCOS and she has really really short cycles, typically ovulating around CD8! Lots of love to you and I really hope things work out for you. :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

What days / dosages will you be taking SI this time hun?


----------



## Ttcpcos

Lost7 said:


> Golly, you have awfully long cycles hun, is that the PCOS that affects that? I only have one friend with PCOS and she has really really short cycles, typically ovulating around CD8! Lots of love to you and I really hope things work out for you. :hugs:


Thank you! It is the pcos :( I didn't know when I should start provera just in case I ovulate late... um I'm thinking 2-6 120-160-200-200-200
Probably won't start af til around Oct 26th or so


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> Just got the call from my Dr after getting my bloods at the lab earlier this morning...... 22! I hope everyone gets their :bfp: this cycle! Best of luck and :dust: to you all!!

:happydance:


----------



## Lost7

I have no idea what provera is and I'm really sorry your PCOS gives you really long cycles. 

People who have PCOS do have major difficulty getting pregnant so I wish you all the best! :dust:


----------



## Powell130

Raw honey, cinnamon and unfiltered apple cider vinegar are amazing for PCOS. I read an article that only using ACV that ovulation and regular cycles can be restored.
Cinnamon helps control blood sugar levels and keep them normal, which is also a problem people with PCOS have. 
I strongly recommend looking into it hun!


----------



## dimmu

Lost I took the following doses:
Cd 3 - 100 mg
Cd 4,5 - 150 mg
Cd 6,7 - 200 mg

I'm having lots of fertile looking cm so it certainly looks like the SI has made a difference!

So many BFPs on this thread, congrats to all the lucky ladies and plenty of babydust to everyone else, I'm sure our turn will come soon!!


----------



## Lost7

Yes, 3 :bfp: to date, Powell, Tesh and Southernbound. A mixture of success with first / second cycles so far! 

Thanks for the dosage and days Hun, the next question is... When will you test! :happydance:


----------



## 55comet555

Lost7 said:


> *Mummy1506:* Really sorry to hear Soya has delayed your O. Do you usually have a regular cycle? I will keep everything crossed you O soon!
> 
> *BostonLover89* - Yay for + OPKs. Soya does usually pull forward O by a few days (if it does at all) Ive heard some great things about SMEP and I hope it works for you! :dust:
> 
> *Ttcpcos* - Have you tested? Good luck, they sound promising symptoms.
> 
> *dimmu* - What dosage did you take on days 3-7? Ill add you to the first page. :wave: Fingers crossed you O a lot earlier than CD37! Good luck - keep us up to speed!
> 
> *55comet555* - Hello, :wave: Welcome to the thread hun. I strongly recommend Vitamin B Complex for your LP. I only have an 11 day LP and whilst its considered normal I gained an extra day / two by adding the complex. I started off on Vitamin B6 first of all, which didnt do anything. Strongly recommend the B complex! Good luck when you start SI!
> 
> *Squirell*. - How many SI cycles have you had now? Did you have any breaks in-between? Congratulations on the positive OPK, thankfully lets hope its just in the nick of time before your DH goes away for two weeks. Fingers crossed he returns to a positive pregnancy test(s). Do I have your days and dosage on the main page for this cycle? Good luck! :dust:

how long did it take you to get you LP lengthened by taking that?


----------



## Lost7

I took Vitamin B6 for 2 months (no effect) then started the B complex and gained two extra days.


----------



## dimmu

I'm not quite sure yet when I'll be testing. Hoping to ovulate soon and would test two weeks after that. My ovulation date, however, varies, but hoping the SI will bring it forward..


----------



## squirrel.

Well I may have ovulated yesterday on the day of my +OPK (probably in the night I imagine) as my temp went up this morning. Strange chart though, normally I get a dip on the day of ovulation as well. Timing would be pretty good if that was it, as we dtd on each of the 4 days before ovulation and we're going to try today as well (though if I've ovulate already that may be too late).


----------



## Lost7

dimmu said:


> I'm not quite sure yet when I'll be testing. Hoping to ovulate soon and would test two weeks after that. My ovulation date, however, varies, but hoping the SI will bring it forward..

What dosage did you take?


----------



## Powell130

squirrel. said:


> Well I may have ovulated yesterday on the day of my +OPK (probably in the night I imagine) as my temp went up this morning. Strange chart though, normally I get a dip on the day of ovulation as well. Timing would be pretty good if that was it, as we dtd on each of the 4 days before ovulation and we're going to try today as well (though if I've ovulate already that may be too late).

I didn't get a dip my BFP cycle either! (First chart vaginal temps, second is oral) 
Good luck!!!

Oh!!! While googling yesterday after having a freak out session I came across an old thread you started about finding a heartbeat in two places with the Doppler....what came of that?? https://youtu.be/ASC-HISjA8kk . did you hear it strong like this in both places??
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-15-11-33-00.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3









Screenshot_2015-10-15-11-33-57.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks for posting that Powell.

And with the two heartbeats thing, no, definitely not like that with the movements and everything!! With me it was also really early before my 12 week scan and one was the placenta, so a lot more swooshy and the other was baby. They were also in totally different places, one down my my left hip and the other all the way across my abdomen in the top right hand side of where I imagine my uterus was.

Have you had a scan yet? Could be there's two in there, or as it's not too big a distance between them, it could just be the baby us in between those locations.


----------



## Powell130

I have my NT/dating scan monday. I'm gonna freak if there's two lol I def thought I heard movement in both places last night which freaked me out even more! Lol. I had found both earlier in the day but one was soo much fainter than the other so i was thinking that one could have been the cord. But then last night, when I took this video it was super strong in both places :shrug: only time will tell! Roll on Monday, quickly please! Lol


----------



## squirrel.

Maybe try timing the heart rates (or if you have a doppler with the reading of the heart rate even better). If they're the same it's more likely it's the same baby, but if they're different then that indicates two slightly more.

Eek! I'll be very jealous if you are pregnant with twins :haha: that's my dream, even though it would make my husband pass out I'm sure!


----------



## Powell130

My doppler has the counter but its hard to get it to count it right lol i've been trying.

Haha funny you say that cuz i've been joking that my hubs will probably pass out during the ultrasound Monday if there's two lol


----------



## southernbound

Omg powell I am stalking the crud out of this! I had an early ultrasound last week and they found one definite baby and one.... either another sac or a bleed. Not sure which yet so I have another ultrasound next Tuesday to see how many heartbeats *faint*. Can you imagine if we had two sets of twins in one group? O.O
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-14 20.17.53.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6









2015-10-14 20.23.03.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Powell130

How crazy would that be?!?


----------



## Lost7

Do you have twins in your family? My twin girls are 5 now, and I had no family history. :haha: 

Good luck for your scans ladies, I'd be interested to know!


----------



## squirrel.

Wow Southern! That's exciting. How do you feel about twins?

Two sets of twins will be too much for me :D :haha: We have a family history of twins in my family on my mother's female line, with one set or more per generation. The most recent was my cousin (daughter of my mother's sister) who was a twin herself, having twins a couple of years ago. So there's the possibility I carry the multiple ovulation gene. I hope so!

So I apparently didn't ovulate two days ago. I am really confused by my temps. Not sure if I'm just having a slow rise or what... we'll just keep on dtd and see what happens!


----------



## Powell130

There are twins on my moms side but I think the dad is blood related, not the mom so technically they don't run in my family. 

Squirrel why do you think you didn't O? To me, it looks like you did but having a slow rise. Try putting in a dummy temp or two and I bet FF agrees!
Look at my oral temps, they were slow rising but I most definitely O'd that day! Lol


----------



## squirrel.

I have had tons of watery cm today... unusual for me after O. Usually it goes creamy.

My thermometer has also been playing up for a week or so. Just very unsure. Will jump my husband later :blush: just in case I am ovulating today.


----------



## Powell130

That could be a good sign! I had a TON of CM starting 2DPO!!


----------



## Tesh23

Wow had to catch up with this thread!

Powell and Southern I am so stalking u guys to find out if there are 2 sets of twins!!! How exciting!!! Eek!!

Congrats navyladybug on your bfp! Such is luck that u didn't need to take the soy! Lol. A happy and healthy 9months to u!

Sorry to hear of delayed O for some ladies... It's a chance we take with this ttc business!!! I have heard of quite a few ladies tho, where soy delayed their O but they still got their bfps on those type of cycles. So on the positive side, even tho the wait may be longer, there is an equal chance of a bfp whether O is delayed or not! So fx for u all and hang in there!!

To everyone who had a marked improvement, I think that's awesome! Fx for all of u as well!

Come on soy bfps!!!!:happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

Well I'm officially in the TWW now. Temp shot up this morning. Not sure if I'm 1dpo or 3dpo (probably more like 3dpo), but at least Timing was good either way. Not hopeful at all this cycle and I'm really happy I have the work on the house to distract me till next Tuesday (testing day) as our renovations finishing the Monday before and life is fraught with tiny things to sort out, organise and buy, and it's all keeping me plenty busy!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck in the two week wait Squirrel, at least that should keep you from testing too early.


----------



## Lost7

I've now started my second cycle of SI. Keeping to the same dosage as before, 200mg each and every day. It's cycle #15 so let's hope it's finally our turn.


----------



## dimmu

Good luck squirrel and lost!!

I'm still waiting to ovulate, Cd16 today. Got OPK- yesterday with a very faint line, hopefully it will get darker soon. Don't think SI has brought my ovulation forward but as long as it happens in the next few days it's still an improvement from my last cycle. Both I and DH were poorly this weekend and unable to BD so it's a good thing I've not o'ed yet.


----------



## Powell130

Yay squirrel!!!!! 

Lost...have you ever considered taking a smaller dose?


----------



## Lost7

Sorry Dimmu :hugs: 

No I haven't Powell. :)


----------



## Powell130

Maybe you should?


----------



## Lost7

This is only my second cycle... 

I have no ill effects from a 'high' dose. If this month is unsuccessful I will give my last shot at Soya next month, starting off at 100mg and increasing it. Since Clomid is used consistently, that's what I'm doing.


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck Lost. I hope you don't need to think about next cycle.


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Squirrel. Really maxing out on the vitamins this cycle. Trying anything and everything. Been in this "game" now for 15 months, think we deserve a BFP now.


----------



## krissie328

:hi:

Hi ladies- I popped on here awhile back. However, I have finally started a new cycle and I am ready to give soy a try. 

A little background: I did a round of Clomid in August that resulted in a very painful cyst and no ovulation. In September I took Femara but didn't ovulate until CD 28. So I am a little taxed with the meds and wanted to try something different. I conceived DS on Clomid on our first round. I have also used soy one previous round (before DS) and did ovulate. So I thought I would give it a try. 

I am CD 3 today so will be starting tonight.


----------



## Powell130

My #2 soy baby!
 



Attached Files:







received_10205215869972381.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lost7

Welcome to the thread Krissie. 
Sorry to hear you've not had much luck with Clomid before. 

I don't know how true this is, but I've read Soya works best if you take it in the morning. 

Can I ask what dosage you're taking, so I can add you on page 1? I presume you're doing Days 3-7.


----------



## krissie328

Yes, days 3-7. I am going to do two days of 80 and 2 days of 120 and one day of 160.


----------



## Powell130

I took it at night when I took it in 2012 and got pregnant the first cycle

This time I took it in the morning and got pregnant the second cycle


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> This is only my second cycle...
> 
> I have no ill effects from a 'high' dose. If this month is unsuccessful I will give my last shot at Soya next month, starting off at 100mg and increasing it. Since Clomid is used consistently, that's what I'm doing.

It was just a thought since most people start with a lower dose and if no (or not the desired) result then increase the dose.
Just like most docs will start with a low dose of Clomid and adjust accordingly


----------



## Lost7

krissie328 said:


> Yes, days 3-7. I am going to do two days of 80 and 2 days of 120 and one day of 160.

Thanks, I'll add your name later today. It's 5am in the UK and I only checked the thread as I have insomnia at the moment. I'm not sleeping well because it was my due date last Tuesday and I've been really unwell because of it.


----------



## squirrel.

Powell lovely scan! Congrats on a successful scan and nearing 2nd tri! Love scan pics, I remember the excitement of my scans. So hopeful I'll get to experience that again soon. When I'm pregnant again we'll go for a private reassurance/dating scan around 8 weeks and then I'll get another private scan at around 32 weeks as a growth scan, and I'm trying to wangle some more scans in there :haha: just to experience them for the last time. We don't want to find out gender, otherwise we'd be getting a gender scan too. So excited to get pregnant again!!


----------



## krissie328

I am so sorry you are struggling lost. I cannot imagine your pain. I hope you are able to get some peace soon. :hugs:


----------



## dimmu

Hmmm so far SI has not made any noticeable difference for me. CD17 today, lots of o symptoms such as ewcm, watery cm, breast pain but just got another OPK-, the line colour has not changed since Saturday. Although admittedly this is the first time I'm using OPKs properly so not sure if they are supposed to get gradually darker or if the dark line just appears. Last month I only started testing when I was already mid-surge so got a very clear positive that stayed for about 12 hours.


----------



## krissie328

dimmu- My opks do not get gradually darker. They can be almost absent to blaring positive in less than a day. Fx you get your positive soon. When do you normally ovulate?


----------



## dimmu

Usually cd17-18 so should be o'ing tomorrow but not looking likely.. I do get random long cycles though, with my last cycle I only o'ed cd37 and the cycle was 50 days, was hoping the SI would help with that as well..


----------



## krissie328

I am the same way. Super long cycles with an average O day around CD 34. It makes ttc so frustrating. I am hoping for an earlier O day with SI. I am also going to do low carb so hoping the two will be enough.


----------



## dimmu

It's so frustrating. With my last long cycle I kept getting o symptoms on and off, and in the end missed the egg.

Did it take you a long time to conceive your son? I noticed from your signature you have a one-year-old.


----------



## krissie328

Yes!! It did. We went between NTNP and TTC him for over 8 years. We finally got him through using Clomid.


----------



## dimmu

Oh wow he really is a proper miracle and gorgeous as well! That's amazing you got there in the end! Hopefully he'll have a brother or sister soon.

We got lucky with DD, she was unplanned. I thought I had o'ed and we didn't use any bc, turns out I was having a long cycle instead and ended up pregnant.


----------



## squirrel.

Unpredictable cycles are so frustrating :(


----------



## krissie328

Thanks.. Yea it is one of the reasons we are trying now. We would prefer a closer age gap rather than a larger one. So hoping it doesn't take to long. This is my fourth cycle (5th month) and I have ovulated twice so at least there is a chance. I am certain I never ovulated on my own before.


----------



## dimmu

Sounds like there's definitely a chance, just a shame that catching that egg isn't so easy!

I would have preferred a smaller age gap, DD is five now, but DH didn't really feel ready for another one until earlier this year. We've been sort of trying since April/May but didn't BD on the right dates until July so I count July as the first proper ttc month. I had a chemical then which I took as a positive thing as disappointing as it was, at least the sperm met the egg. Nothing since unfortunately and I've ovulated twice now since early July.


----------



## krissie328

My DH has been wanting to try since DS was 4 months old!! We made it until he was 11 months before I gave in to it. I am still not 100% sure, but I figure it will all work out. 

Sorry about your loss. I hope you get your sticky bean soon!!


----------



## dimmu

Thanks!

You're lucky your husband is so keen! Mine took a lot of convincing and even now he's still reluctant to BD on command, he'd prefer to be more spontaneous and doesn't like to do what a pee stick tells him! :) Unfortunately with my irregular cycles it would take ages to get lucky again naturally and unfortunately I'm not getting any younger.

Which cd are you now?


----------



## krissie328

We definitely have some role reversal in my house. :haha: Dh also wants 3 kids, I am pretty firm I only want 2. 

I am CD 4. :coffee:


----------



## BostonLover89

I'm happy to say that the soy (along with extra b6) helped me both O earlier- 2 days before FF predicted... And also lengthened my LP. I am officially 9dpo! My last LP was only 8 days so unless AF shows up this evening I have finally broken the short LP curse! 

I still expect her soon though. I've been cramping and bloated since last Thursday. FF doesn't predict her arrival until Sunday but I know it's going to happen soon. I suppose on the plus side I not only will be able to confirm my specialist appointment but I can hopefully O early November before my parents are due to come for a visit. Not sure anyone likes BD-ing while their parents are in the house haha


----------



## Lost7

BostonLover89 said:


> I'm happy to say that the soy (along with extra b6) helped me both O earlier- 2 days before FF predicted... And also lengthened my LP. I am officially 9dpo! My last LP was only 8 days so unless AF shows up this evening I have finally broken the short LP curse!
> 
> I still expect her soon though. I've been cramping and bloated since last Thursday. FF doesn't predict her arrival until Sunday but I know it's going to happen soon. I suppose on the plus side I not only will be able to confirm my specialist appointment but I can hopefully O early November before my parents are due to come for a visit. Not sure anyone likes BD-ing while their parents are in the house haha


Your chart looks extremely hopeful. Good luck.


----------



## Powell130

krissie328 said:


> Yes!! It did. We went between NTNP and TTC him for over 8 years. We finally got him through using Clomid.

hopefullu soy will bring you your next bubs!


----------



## Powell130

BostonLover89 said:


> I'm happy to say that the soy (along with extra b6) helped me both O earlier- 2 days before FF predicted... And also lengthened my LP. I am officially 9dpo! My last LP was only 8 days so unless AF shows up this evening I have finally broken the short LP curse!
> 
> I still expect her soon though. I've been cramping and bloated since last Thursday. FF doesn't predict her arrival until Sunday but I know it's going to happen soon. I suppose on the plus side I not only will be able to confirm my specialist appointment but I can hopefully O early November before my parents are due to come for a visit. Not sure anyone likes BD-ing while their parents are in the house haha

The cramping and bloat could be a good thing!


----------



## Ttcpcos

I just want to say thank you ladies for your support I won't be doing another cycle of soy...my doc prescribed me phentermine to help with my weight which i believe is holding me back... but once I return to ttc if I still have problems I will deff be trying soy again good luck and baby dust to all and happy 9 months to those who got their BFP! !!!


----------



## wannabump82

Hi ladies this is my OPK from 7pm. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dimmu

I would say almost there, you'd probably get a full blown positive in a couple of hours. 
BD time!! :)


----------



## krissie328

Yep, almost positive!!


----------



## squirrel.

I agree, nearly, but not 100% there yet. Try again in a few hours and it might be positive. Though having said that sometimes I'll have OPKs like this a whole day before getting a true positive.


----------



## Lost7

Get baby dancing. That's a really close positive.


----------



## Powell130

Soooooooo close! Test again soon! And get to :sex:


----------



## BostonLover89

Well, soy success! :happydance: this was taken well under the time limit. My line showed immediately and then got super dark right away. I'm 12dpo and 4 weeks to the day since the start of my last period. I did follow up with a digi but this is just better because of how dark the line is!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Congradulations. Happy and healthy 9 months to you. I have a busy weekend planned, but I will update the first page when I'm back at the MacBook.


----------



## Powell130

Definitely looks like there's something to increasing doses!


----------



## dimmu

Yay, congratulations!!! :)

I finally ovulated, either yesterday or the day before, so cd19/20. I suspect yesterday as had lots if cramping etc, FF says Thursday. SI didn't actually bring the o forward; as unless it's one of my random superlong cycles I usually o cd17-18. Here's hoping the SI has made a difference with egg quality!!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats again Boston, that's a beautiful line!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Well, I am updating, I found out early this month I wasn't ovulating, even with soy, due to extremely low iron and b12, got my first shot of b12, take three b12 pills a day. Four iron pills a day, prenatal. And folic acid, so stopped trying until levels went , well.....
Last year was having a mc this time, now I am 26 days into the cycle and have multiple BFP, since Friday, small amount of bleeding Sunday morning, but praying it's a sticky egg. Due July 7th
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lost7

Congratulations Dolphinleigh, your first SI cycle. Can I have the dosage you took on days 5-9 please?


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats dolphinleigh.


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Dolphin! I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!



10dpo today and I cracked. They're BFNs, which I was expecting to be honest. Don't feel at all pregnant and even if I were (which I'm sure I'm not) I don't tend to get BFPs till 11dpo. Out of four pregnancies I've only got a BFP with one of them on 10dpo.

I managed to get a wisp of a shadow out of one test by tweaking the way I usually do. This stupidly gave me hope, as I can't ever get lines out of these with tweaking unless they're evaps (even they are rare for me with clearblue, even though they're blue dye - they're my most reliable and favourite test and always give me the earliest result). This was within a few minutes though and I was sure I could see a tiny shadow in real life too. A part of me is hopeful that means something, but then I tell myself off for getting my hopes up. I am sure this is just a strange artefact and isn't the start of as BFP. I mean you can hardly see it while tweaked too, so maybe I imagined it :haha: 

Had a few food aversions and some nausea earlier - I think I'm giving myself symptoms now! My temp is nice and high though, hasn't been this high in a long time.
 



Attached Files:







squinter tweaked.jpg
File size: 181.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Powell130

I definitely feel like I see something! I've been admiring your temps. I think this is going to be your cycle!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Lost7 said:


> Congratulations Dolphinleigh, your first SI cycle. Can I have the dosage you took on days 5-9 please?

I took 240 each day, I know too much but even the second month at 180 I still didn't ovulate


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Dolphin. Another consistent dosage taker... Interesting. 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you sweetie!


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Thanks Dolphin. Another consistent dosage taker... Interesting.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you sweetie!

First BFP out of the consistent doses.
According to the first page, ya'll are the only ones who have taken consistent doses.
6 girls total have increased doses and 5 have gotten BFPs
2 have taken consistent doses with 1 BFP
1 with unconfirmed doses


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Powell130 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dolphin. Another consistent dosage taker... Interesting.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you sweetie!
> 
> First BFP out of the consistent doses.
> According to the first page, ya'll are the only ones who have taken consistent doses.
> 6 girls total have increased doses and 5 have gotten BFPs
> 2 have taken consistent doses with 1 BFP
> 1 with unconfirmed dosesClick to expand...



My soy experience was before this month, when I started b12 shot ( monthly), four iron pills along with three b12 tablets a day, one folic and one prenatal, I didn't do soy this month cause I needed to focus on getting iron reserves and b12 higher, was told serve telly anaemic and the lack of birth of these would and did cause my body to have no ovulation, we were not trying to conceive this month I gad actually stopped temperature taking and watching calendar except to note when we dtd, .... So I can't say what or if soy helped but just want a sticky bean and healthy pregnancy, sorry if this doesn't help with Data collection,


----------



## Lost7

I've changed the data on Page 1. 

I didn't realise you were on a new cycle.


----------



## krissie328

Lost7 said:


> I've changed the data on Page 1.
> 
> I didn't realise you were on a new cycle.

Will you put me on the first page? I took soy CD 3-7. 80,80,120,40,160. I forgot on CD 4 and only took some in the morning as I was trying to split taking four pills in the evening. :dohh:


----------



## Lost7

krissie328 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> I've changed the data on Page 1.
> 
> I didn't realise you were on a new cycle.
> 
> Will you put me on the first page? I took soy CD 3-7. 80,80,120,40,160. I forgot on CD 4 and only took some in the morning as I was trying to split taking four pills in the evening. :dohh:Click to expand...

I certainly will do, welcome to the SI thread. :) 

When was your little one born? Must be around the same age as my youngest. :wave:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks. He was born July 2014. I have a ticker but for some reason it is not working. I have tried changing it twice and it works for a day and goes back to that.


----------



## Lost7

Powell130 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dolphin. Another consistent dosage taker... Interesting.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you sweetie!
> 
> First BFP out of the consistent doses.
> According to the first page, ya'll are the only ones who have taken consistent doses.
> 6 girls total have increased doses and 5 have gotten BFPs
> 2 have taken consistent doses with 1 BFP
> 1 with unconfirmed dosesClick to expand...


And I wonder out of the SI success rates if any of them had Male Factor Infertility too? 

The results are not in the least accurate because you've no idea of the fertility status of the couple. 

SI helps you ovulate, it however can not cure or improve male factor infertility.


----------



## Lost7

krissie328 said:


> Thanks. He was born July 2014. I have a ticker but for some reason it is not working. I have tried changing it twice and it works for a day and goes back to that.

My youngest was born June 2014, we started trying in August. I was only two months PP and didn't actually ovulate.


----------



## krissie328

Oh wow!! I was ovulating the first 6ish months after I had him but I did not want to get pregnant so we were preventing (mostly). But once we started trying my cycles started getting all wonky. It has been so frustrating and I was hopeful we wouldn't have to ltttc our second. But it is not looking promising.


----------



## Lost7

I was breast feeding for the first 3 months, that's probably why. I've added your details to page 1, could you just double check all is correct? 

I've never had to TTC, until now. I've been blessed with six beautiful children. Some took longer than others, especially in between the losses but we're trying for our first.


----------



## krissie328

First page looks good. 

I am sorry. :hugs: I just cannot imagine going through that. 

We tried for 8 years before getting pregnant. But I had no losses. I have PCOS and DH has low motility. But he didn't get his diagnosis until we were six years in so that was probably a huge factor. We got around his fertility problems with supplements the first time. So he has continued with that routine and I am just trying to ovulate.


----------



## dimmu

Lost could you add me on the first page as well? It's my first soya cycle, took it cd3-7; 100,150,150,200 & 200.
I'm 4/5 dpo today so not testing until November.


----------



## squirrel.

Do you know I think some soy tablets work better than others as well. I think it's too complicated an issue for us to wade in and say this one works better than that one with helping conception. I don't think we need to let it worry us too much. Soy Isoflavones can help many women ovulate. This is all we know for a fact. I think we should maybe stop debating whether consistent or increasing dosages work better as I really don't want anyone to feel upset with what they're doing :hugs: or just feel upset in general. TTC is a stressful enough time as it is.

For me it looks like I'm out. I have the faintest shadow lines when tweaking on 11dpo, but don't believe them (even though they're in the time limit) as I had that one yesterday morning too, so they should have darkened today if they really were BFPs. Also, on my past four pregnancies I've always had a clear BFP on 11dpo. Oh and my temp dropped today, so I'm pretty sure I'm out (there's a chance it's just because I woke up an hour earlier than normal and it was cold in my room). I have no symptoms of AF or pregnancy. I feel totally normal!

Going to try Holland and Barret SI next cycle and try the same dosages I did the cycle we conceived our daughter. I don't think these ones that I'm taking are doing anything to be honest, as they don't make me ovulate early, I haven't had side effects on them (like I did before with my daughter's cycle) and my temp stays the same when I take them (with my daughter my temp dropped like a stone the more I took them). I think these ones are rubbish to be honest, so I'm going to try the ones that I know work for the next cycle. Hopefully it will be my lucky cycle!
 



Attached Files:







line eye.jpg
File size: 213.2 KB
Views: 10









line eye 2.jpg
File size: 239.4 KB
Views: 8









line eye 3.jpg
File size: 137.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## krissie328

I bought my soy off Amazon without really looking and noticed after I got it that it had red clover in it as well. I was super annoyed with that. So because of that I didn't take quite as high of a dose as I would have liked. I live in a smaller area so I just don't have access to much and cannot find just soy. Hopefully we catch this cycle and it will be a moot point.


----------



## Lost7

squirrel. said:


> Do you know I think some soy tablets work better than others as well. I think it's too complicated an issue for us to wade in and say this one works better than that one with helping conception. I don't think we need to let it worry us too much. Soy Isoflavones can help many women ovulate. This is all we know for a fact. I think we should maybe stop debating whether consistent or increasing dosages work better as I really don't want anyone to feel upset with what they're doing :hugs: or just feel upset in general. TTC is a stressful enough time as it is.
> 
> For me it looks like I'm out. I have the faintest shadow lines when tweaking on 11dpo, but don't believe them (even though they're in the time limit) as I had that one yesterday morning too, so they should have darkened today if they really were BFPs. Also, on my past four pregnancies I've always had a clear BFP on 11dpo. Oh and my temp dropped today, so I'm pretty sure I'm out (there's a chance it's just because I woke up an hour earlier than normal and it was cold in my room). I have no symptoms of AF or pregnancy. I feel totally normal!
> 
> Going to try Holland and Barret SI next cycle and try the same dosages I did the cycle we conceived our daughter. I don't think these ones that I'm taking are doing anything to be honest, as they don't make me ovulate early, I haven't had side effects on them (like I did before with my daughter's cycle) and my temp stays the same when I take them (with my daughter my temp dropped like a stone the more I took them). I think these ones are rubbish to be honest, so I'm going to try the ones that I know work for the next cycle. Hopefully it will be my lucky cycle!


I had a friend look in H&B yesterday and she said they only did around 750mg. This thread is and continues to be a TTC with SI thread, no matter how, when or what dosages you take. 

Sorry you're feeling out, you're never out. Keep the faith.


----------



## Lost7

krissie328 said:


> I bought my soy off Amazon without really looking and noticed after I got it that it had red clover in it as well. I was super annoyed with that. So because of that I didn't take quite as high of a dose as I would have liked. I live in a smaller area so I just don't have access to much and cannot find just soy. Hopefully we catch this cycle and it will be a moot point.

Ah - really sorry hun. I have no advice for red clover. I hope you manage to source an alternative SI.


----------



## squirrel.

That's right Lost - the tablets are 750mg, but the actual SI part is only 23mg (label on the back lays out contents). They're the ones I took with Isla (started with 3 tablets, then 4 the next day, then 5 etc.). They really did work for me before. These ones I'm taking now just don't seem to be working in the same way they did before.


----------



## krissie328

Are sore bbs a pre-o sign? I usually only have them after but they are killing me today!! Along with some cramping. OPK was negative.


----------



## squirrel.

Krissie when I take soy I get random sore breasts pre and post o. This cycle is the first cycle where that hasn't happened so much (though they were a bit tender before).


----------



## krissie328

Thanks squirrel. I don't normally get them pre-o. But they are pretty painful today. I was actually having dreams about them last night so obviously they were bothering me then too. I usually break out pre-o but I haven't done that yet either. 

Hopefully it is a good sign the soy is working. If I have a "regular" cycle I should o on Saturday.


----------



## BostonLover89

Krissie- I had tender breasts the entire week after taking my soy. They weren't super tender but it was definitely new for me. I also had cramping that week too but it went away right before my positive opk then came back soon after then I got my BFP!


----------



## krissie328

BostonLover89 said:


> Krissie- I had tender breasts the entire week after taking my soy. They weren't super tender but it was definitely new for me. I also had cramping that week too but it went away right before my positive opk then came back soon after then I got my BFP!

Thanks!! Soy is a new experience. I only took it once before in Oct. 2013 so I don't remember anything.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dolphin. Another consistent dosage taker... Interesting.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you sweetie!
> 
> First BFP out of the consistent doses.
> According to the first page, ya'll are the only ones who have taken consistent doses.
> 6 girls total have increased doses and 5 have gotten BFPs
> 2 have taken consistent doses with 1 BFP
> 1 with unconfirmed dosesClick to expand...
> 
> 
> And I wonder out of the SI success rates if any of them had Male Factor Infertility too?
> 
> The results are not in the least accurate because you've no idea of the fertility status of the couple.
> 
> SI helps you ovulate, it however can not cure or improve male factor infertility.Click to expand...

Obviously. I was just making a simple observation that it seems there could be something to increasing doses.
I found a huge SI thread when we were TTC#1 and the majority of the BFPs in it took increasing doses on CD3-7


----------



## Powell130

squirrel. said:


> Do you know I think some soy tablets work better than others as well. I think it's too complicated an issue for us to wade in and say this one works better than that one with helping conception. I don't think we need to let it worry us too much. Soy Isoflavones can help many women ovulate. This is all we know for a fact. I think we should maybe stop debating whether consistent or increasing dosages work better as I really don't want anyone to feel upset with what they're doing :hugs: or just feel upset in general. TTC is a stressful enough time as it is.
> 
> For me it looks like I'm out. I have the faintest shadow lines when tweaking on 11dpo, but don't believe them (even though they're in the time limit) as I had that one yesterday morning too, so they should have darkened today if they really were BFPs. Also, on my past four pregnancies I've always had a clear BFP on 11dpo. Oh and my temp dropped today, so I'm pretty sure I'm out (there's a chance it's just because I woke up an hour earlier than normal and it was cold in my room). I have no symptoms of AF or pregnancy. I feel totally normal!
> 
> Going to try Holland and Barret SI next cycle and try the same dosages I did the cycle we conceived our daughter. I don't think these ones that I'm taking are doing anything to be honest, as they don't make me ovulate early, I haven't had side effects on them (like I did before with my daughter's cycle) and my temp stays the same when I take them (with my daughter my temp dropped like a stone the more I took them). I think these ones are rubbish to be honest, so I'm going to try the ones that I know work for the next cycle. Hopefully it will be my lucky cycle!

Oh I know. I wasn't trying to say this one is better than that one. I made an observation and she commented back on it. 

Ummm whyy do you think you're out with lines like that?! I can definitely see the line easier on the CB than yesterdays. I didn't have to enlarge any pics just now to see your lines. And remember HCG doubles average 48 hours so you wouldn't expect much progression. Tomorrows would be better to compare to yesterdays for that (even tho "they" say not to compare tests...we all do it lol) I still think this is it for you


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Powell, it just doesn't feel right... they don't feel real to me :haha: I mean I hope I'm wrong, but I do just feel out!

I had quite a few like this. There was this one too... but after staring at the tweaks all day... I ahve to say I think I became numb to the shadow lines, as I don't think I saw this at the time, but now I see it. I took this test a 2pm and took the picture five minutes later... still doesn't feel right though
 



Attached Files:







tweak 4.jpg
File size: 179.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Momtastic101

Hey ladies I've been stocking this thread for a while now but haven't commented. I'm on my second soy cycle the first month I took 80mg, 80mg, 80mg, 120mg, 120mg cycle days 3-7 this time I took 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 cycle days 2-6. Yesterday at 9 or 10dpo I took a test and thought I saw a faint line, I took another one today at 10 or 11dpo and i can definitely see it but it's still faint I'm going to try and upload a picture, not sure if it will show on the picture though
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## krissie328

Definitely see that line momtastic!


----------



## BostonLover89

I see it too!


----------



## Powell130

I do believe there is going to be two undeniable :bfp: s in the next few days!


----------



## Lost7

Momtastic, definitely see those lines. Fingers crossed for you!
Squirrel, It's a blue dye test and I'd certainly be wary of those. I've had a few that's looked exactly like that. I hope it's your month mind and that I am wrong.


----------



## 55comet555

hi folks, I have the 80 Mg of SI, would two be fine or should I cut one in half to get the full 200?


----------



## 55comet555

nevermind, it is 80 per serving, 2 pills per serving, I got it. lol


----------



## Lost7

Good luck! Sorry chick, I was asleep lol.


----------



## Momtastic101

Hey ladies just a quick update: I got a faint line on a frer same evening I took the other test but a few hours later had some sharp pains in my lower abdomen almost like ovulation pains but stronger, then I went to the bathroom and noticed some light pink blood when I wiped. It scared the crap out of me and I started researching ectopic pregnancies but I didn't get anymore spotting so i took another frer yesterday evening and got a bfn. The :witch: showed up right on time this morning. I'm guessing I had a chemical or something I don't know if I should take soy a third time


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Sorry momtastic. I don't really have any advice on taking it this month.


----------



## BostonLover89

*momtastic* So sorry to hear that.:hugs: it might just be that soy isn't for you. OR your body is still adjusting. In the end you just have to do what you feel most comfortable with!


----------



## Lost7

Today I had my peak. A day early but I don't care. :) 

Two week wait for me.


----------



## dimmu

Good luck Lost!

I'm 7 dpo today and have no symptoms to report. Not testing until AF is due, so November 5/6.

I'm not sure if the SI I got online was any good, just didn't notice any difference. If this cycle doesn't work out I might just buy the H&B SI even though it's more expensive and just take that with similar doses (100,150,150,200,200).


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear about your chemical Momtastic :hugs:

Lost: Good luck this TWW!

I'm in complete limbo land! I think FF has my ovulation day wrong and that I ovulated CD22 instead of CD20. Otherwise I'd be on 14dpo with really high temps still and BFNs. What's more likely is that I'm actually 12dpo with my temp about to drop tomorrow on 13dpo like last cycle. Hate all this TWW dragging on nonsense. Hate it!!! No symptoms of AF or pregnancy still. Those faint tweaked lines several days ago must just have been flukes - haven't been able to get the same effect with the same tests since. Weird that I could tweak shadowy lines out of all of them for two days and then now I can't. Not going to read into it though. Just so frustrated at this cycle and wish it would end so I can move on to the next one.


----------



## Powell130

My first soy cycle this go 'round I am convinced I had a chemical. I had one test where there was definitely a shadow of a line and nothing on any of the tests before vb or after that. Two days later AF came. I have never had a shadow of a line with those tests unless a small amount of HCG was present. I'm sorry you're in limbo!


----------



## Lost7

Powell, I thought you'd only done 2 SI cycles, both resulting in pregnancy? 

Thanks for the Good luck girls. I have to go to the dentist tonight, emergency appointment and I'm hoping it won't interfere with a sticky bean. Here's hoping.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Powell. A part of me is leaning towards another chemical. Just because I have never been able tweak lines out of those tests before (and I am not able to anymore now a few days later) and as it was every test I took for two days... It does leave me wondering. Won't call it a chemical though as I never got a proper line, but it's just a feeling I have.

This cycle is very strange. My chart looks a lot like a pregnancy chart especially compared with last cycle, but I'm not pregnant. So very frustrating.

Picture shows this cycle and last cycle comparison. If FF got my ovulation day right then it's a really strange cycle for me. I do think it's wrong though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lost7

Super strong O for me!

https://i.imgur.com/5oeye6t.jpg


----------



## krissie328

Great lines lost!!! 

I am still waiting to o. Today is CD 14. So I am hoping it is soon.


----------



## Lost7

Hope you O soon! I'm CD14 too! Earliest I've ever got a positive, only a day earlier but still. :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

I just tested again and it's even darker!


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Powell, I thought you'd only done 2 SI cycles, both resulting in pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks for the Good luck girls. I have to go to the dentist tonight, emergency appointment and I'm hoping it won't interfere with a sticky bean. Here's hoping.

No i've done three total. One in 2012 resulting in our son then two this year. Bfp on my second ond. Your first page info has it correct


----------



## Lulabelle85

Hey ladies, I'm just about to start SIs and looking for any tips about how to take them (I have irregular cycles and have been spotting all week but don't know when AF is actually gonna start), dosages and success rates for pcos. We haven't been TTC long, but I don't think I'm O'ing, and with irregular cycles it's a nightmare. I wanted to try SIs before clomid, as I heard they worked the same x


----------



## Powell130

This time tomorrow we'll know if this soy baby is a boy or a girl! :happydance: 
I've been feeling boy this whole pregnancy so finally time to see if I'm right again!


----------



## squirrel.

Have fun at your scan Powell. I was so wrong with both of mine. I knew Oscar was a girl and surprise surprise he turned out to be a boy at my 20-week-scan. Then with Isla I was so sure she was a boy. I just knew that time too. Should have learnt my lesson, I was so amazingly wonderfully surprised when I found out she was a girl at 16 weeks!

Next time we won't be finding out as we already have one of each and I would be delighted with either gender. I just always knew I wanted at least one of each, so the next time will be team yellow fun.

15dpo (actually 13dpo if I go by the O date I think is true - CD22) and temps finally coming down. I reckon AF will rear her ugly head tomorrow. On to my third soy cycle! This time I'll be getting the soy I used last time when we conceived our daughter to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## 55comet555

Powell130 said:


> This time tomorrow we'll know if this soy baby is a boy or a girl! :happydance:
> I've been feeling boy this whole pregnancy so finally time to see if I'm right again!

So which is it? A boy or girl??


----------



## Powell130

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







received_10205268911738392.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10









received_10205268911818394.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 11









received_10205268912058400.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11









received_10205268912098401.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11









received_10205268911658390.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Powell130

:blue:
 



Attached Files:







received_10205268911698391.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7









received_10205268912018399.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









received_10205268912178403.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7









received_10205268912138402.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8









received_10205268911938397.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BostonLover89

Lulabelle85 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm just about to start SIs and looking for any tips about how to take them (I have irregular cycles and have been spotting all week but don't know when AF is actually gonna start), dosages and success rates for pcos. We haven't been TTC long, but I don't think I'm O'ing, and with irregular cycles it's a nightmare. I wanted to try SIs before clomid, as I heard they worked the same x

Hi! I just got my BFP after 10 cycles ttc. Out of the 8 that I was temping I believe I only actually O'd for 2 of them (3 if you include my BFP with soy). Ovulation issues run in my family so I decided to try soy the cycle before going into the fertility specialist and BAM BFP! I have a super sensitive stomach/system so I didn't want to overwhelm my body, I did CD2-6: 50mg first day (because I read the serving size wrong lol:dohh:) and 100mg for the rest. 

I wasn't really planning on it working for me the first time but I definitely felt what I now believe were Ovulation pains or cramps, which I never got before. I also got my first blaring positive OPK result. So I knew something was different this cycle. 

In addition to the soy, I also took B6 and B complex every day until my BFP (prenal vitamin as well). I too had irregular and shortening cycles with a 10-8 day LP and another BnB-er told me that B6 helps lengthen LPs but to make sure to take it with a B complex to stay balanced. 

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## BostonLover89

*Powell* So awesome! Those are some amazing pictures!!!


----------



## Lost7

Two week wait for me. I'm 2DPO. :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Aw Powell congrats!!! Your intuition is spot on!! Beautiful scan pics so happy for u! :flower:


----------



## 55comet555

Powell130 said:


> :cloud9:


I thought that it was a boy from these! haha congrats!!!!! 





BostonLover89 said:


> Lulabelle85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I'm just about to start SIs and looking for any tips about how to take them (I have irregular cycles and have been spotting all week but don't know when AF is actually gonna start), dosages and success rates for pcos. We haven't been TTC long, but I don't think I'm O'ing, and with irregular cycles it's a nightmare. I wanted to try SIs before clomid, as I heard they worked the same x
> 
> Hi! I just got my BFP after 10 cycles ttc. Out of the 8 that I was temping I believe I only actually O'd for 2 of them (3 if you include my BFP with soy). Ovulation issues run in my family so I decided to try soy the cycle before going into the fertility specialist and BAM BFP! I have a super sensitive stomach/system so I didn't want to overwhelm my body, I did CD2-6: 50mg first day (because I read the serving size wrong lol:dohh:) and 100mg for the rest.
> 
> I wasn't really planning on it working for me the first time but I definitely felt what I now believe were Ovulation pains or cramps, which I never got before. I also got my first blaring positive OPK result. So I knew something was different this cycle.
> 
> In addition to the soy, I also took B6 and B complex every day until my BFP (prenal vitamin as well). I too had irregular and shortening cycles with a 10-8 day LP and another BnB-er told me that B6 helps lengthen LPs but to make sure to take it with a B complex to stay balanced.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!Click to expand...


Congrats!

ASM- CD7 today and I am so impatient to O this cycle. I am completely determined! haha :coffee: Hoping the holidays will keep my mind kinda preoccupied buuuut I doubt it. lol


----------



## Lost7

As far as early two week wait temperatures go, mine is well above normal. I count myself as 3DPO today but I haven't been given CH yet.


----------



## Powell130

Post your chart Lost!


----------



## Lost7

https://imgur.com/hDwhnMo

I'm only 2dpo today looking at this, and we didn't baby dance on O day, but FF still has me down for "high" in the timing section.


----------



## Powell130

Why do you think you're 2DPO? It definitely looks like you're 3DPO


----------



## Lost7

I added tomorrow's temperature prematurely to see when it would give me cross hairs. 

CD15 was a tiny rise.


----------



## dimmu

I don't seem to be getting any pms symptoms on my first SI cycle, has anyone else had that?


----------



## Tesh23

dimmu said:


> I don't seem to be getting any pms symptoms on my first SI cycle, has anyone else had that?

I had a lot more symptoms my first soy cycle. My second one I had little to none my usual symptoms that's the cycle I got my bfp.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> I added tomorrow's temperature prematurely to see when it would give me cross hairs.
> 
> CD15 was a tiny rise.

Ooooohh okay . I didnt even look at the dates


----------



## dimmu

Tesh23 said:


> dimmu said:
> 
> 
> I don't seem to be getting any pms symptoms on my first SI cycle, has anyone else had that?
> 
> I had a lot more symptoms my first soy cycle. My second one I had little to none my usual symptoms that's the cycle I got my bfp.Click to expand...

Thanks Tesh!
My lack of AF symptoms made me test even though I was determined to wait. There's a faint BFP on both an internet cheapie and a superdrug test. :happydance:
Can't believe that! Cautiously optimistic now, had a CP just in July so trying not to get too excited about it. Hopefully the line will get stronger over the next few days, I'm 12/13 dpo today. 

https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/Mobile%20Uploads/86a2e562-a173-4cf9-9cf4-94ed6a5d1ce4_zpsjtkufkvx.jpg


----------



## Lost7

Congradulations Dimmu! Well done you!

Today I am 3dpo and my progesterone has crashed.


----------



## Lost7

First page updated. 

Still need dosage levels Dimmu.


----------



## dimmu

Lost7 said:


> First page updated.
> 
> Still need dosage levels Dimmu.

Thanks Lost, here's hoping it's a sticky one.

I took 100,150,150,200&200 mg on days 3-7.


----------



## Lost7

First page updated.


----------



## Powell130

dimmu said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dimmu said:
> 
> 
> I don't seem to be getting any pms symptoms on my first SI cycle, has anyone else had that?
> 
> I had a lot more symptoms my first soy cycle. My second one I had little to none my usual symptoms that's the cycle I got my bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Tesh!
> My lack of AF symptoms made me test even though I was determined to wait. There's a faint BFP on both an internet cheapie and a superdrug test. :happydance:
> Can't believe that! Cautiously optimistic now, had a CP just in July so trying not to get too excited about it. Hopefully the line will get stronger over the next few days, I'm 12/13 dpo today.
> 
> https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/Mobile%20Uploads/86a2e562-a173-4cf9-9cf4-94ed6a5d1ce4_zpsjtkufkvx.jpgClick to expand...




Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats dimmu. That looks like a good line for your dpo. Fx it is a sticky bean.


----------



## Tesh23

dimmu said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dimmu said:
> 
> 
> I don't seem to be getting any pms symptoms on my first SI cycle, has anyone else had that?
> 
> I had a lot more symptoms my first soy cycle. My second one I had little to none my usual symptoms that's the cycle I got my bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tesh!
> My lack of AF symptoms made me test even though I was determined to wait. There's a faint BFP on both an internet cheapie and a superdrug test. :happydance:
> Can't believe that! Cautiously optimistic now, had a CP just in July so trying not to get too excited about it. Hopefully the line will get stronger over the next few days, I'm 12/13 dpo today.
> 
> https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/Mobile%20Uploads/86a2e562-a173-4cf9-9cf4-94ed6a5d1ce4_zpsjtkufkvx.jpgClick to expand...

Super congrats!! My pink dye looked exactly like that at evening of 10dpo with no hold. 

Looking good! Hope those tests get darker and darker! H & h 9 months hun


----------



## 55comet555

Hi ladies. I took mine from cd2to6. 200 mg. And I'm temping this cycle. Pretty excited!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck comet!


----------



## 55comet555

How is everyone? I'm on cd10 been having cramps but cervix is high hard and closed. And creamy discharge. So hope I will o soon.


----------



## Lost7

I think I'm 4DPO. Or around there. Temperature been a bit weird but I've had a lot going on that may explain it.


----------



## Lost7

Looks like you've started a new cycle, sorry Squirrel.


----------



## krissie328

Not much going on here. CD 20 and no o. I am not feeling very hopeful. I am hoping to get good news on the 11th. I have a doctor's appt and plan to discuss going back on fertility meds.


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Dimmu!! Happy and healthy nine months!!

Yep, new cycle for me. I must have ovulated two days later than FF put me like I thought as AF didn't come till 16dpo. Felt like a very long TWW for me! 

I'm doing soy again with the same tablets, couldn't get the old ones in time, I will get them for next cycle though. Been super busy moving, so I'm surprised to be on CD6 already. Just two more weeks till ovulation. 

Third cycle of soy and I'm taking it CD3-7 200mg each day. Let's see if steady dosage does anything :D Not going to temp this cycle. It stresses me out. I'll start taking OPKs around 12dpo and hopefully I'll ovulate around again CD20. Last few cycles I've ovulated CD21, CD20 and CD22. I conceived on the third cycle with my chemical and now I'm on the third cycle since then, so I hope this is it for us. Also, if I ovulate when I think I will, my due date will be the 12th of August, which was my original due date with Isla before they changed it at her 12 week scan. I'll also be testing on he day I got my first BFP with her. I really really hope there are good omens!!


----------



## 55comet555

squirrel. said:


> Congrats Dimmu!! Happy and healthy nine months!!
> 
> Yep, new cycle for me. I must have ovulated two days later than FF put me like I thought as AF didn't come till 16dpo. Felt like a very long TWW for me!
> 
> I'm doing soy again with the same tablets, couldn't get the old ones in time, I will get them for next cycle though. Been super busy moving, so I'm surprised to be on CD6 already. Just two more weeks till ovulation.
> 
> Third cycle of soy and I'm taking it CD3-7 200mg each day. Let's see if steady dosage does anything :D Not going to temp this cycle. It stresses me out. I'll start taking OPKs around 12dpo and hopefully I'll ovulate around again CD20. Last few cycles I've ovulated CD21, CD20 and CD22. I conceived on the third cycle with my chemical and now I'm on the third cycle since then, so I hope this is it for us. Also, if I ovulate when I think I will, my due date will be the 12th of August, which was my original due date with Isla before they changed it at her 12 week scan. I'll also be testing on he day I got my first BFP with her. I really really hope there are good omens!!

My daughter was born on August 10th . Weird to think that if I got pregnant this cycle their birthdays would be so close!


----------



## Lost7

If I fell pregnant this cycle, my due date will be the same as my daughters due date.... My Fathers birthday.


----------



## squirrel.

Well I've taken all my soy for this cycle. On CD9 and have tender breasts. Looks like taking 200mg consistently hasn't given me unusual side effects. Still a long way off ovulating. I don't expect I will till after CD20. Hate having to wait that long! I'm not temping this cycle, but I will start taking OPKs in a few days. 

I'm not feeling this cycle.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- nothing new here. CD 24 and I have had a lot of ewcm the last two days. But no positive opk. I have a doctor's appointment Wednesday so hopefully good comes of it.


----------



## 55comet555

krissie328 said:


> Hey ladies- nothing new here. CD 24 and I have had a lot of ewcm the last two days. But no positive opk. I have a doctor's appointment Wednesday so hopefully good comes of it.

good luck with your drs apt! make sure to let us know how it goes! 

ASM-I am on cd14, no ovulation yet, tho today my dc went from creamy to watery, and my temp dropped so I'm hoping its my pre-O drop, I'm doing SMEP this cycle and we dtd yesterday so not doing it today, which is very hard for me since I think it was my preO drop. haha, we are gonna dtd in the morning tho I hope, so if it is we hopefully catch the eggy. we are going to use coconut oil as well since ive heard such good things about it and cant find my preseed anywhere :shrug:

if I am O'ing this early then its a big step for us! I never O this soon! my LP is normally just 7-9 days, so maybe with me O'ing this early it will be longer.


----------



## BostonLover89

Here's a pic of my soy baby! Sorry the quality is so bad, the print out wasn't that great and my camera phone is also SUPER old! You can just make out the little babe in the upper left corner. We were able to see a heart beat and everything! My adjusted EDD is June 30th! Absolutely cannot wait to be out of the first Tri so I can have more confidence with the pregnancy!


----------



## dimmu

Ooh how exciting! I think I just about see it! I'm so jealous of anyone who gets to have these early scans, NHS only offers the 12 week one so would have pay privately.

I was in Holland & Barrett today and their smaller bottle of SI was half price if anyone needs to stock up.


----------



## squirrel.

Lovey scan picture Boston! Congrats on the positive scan!

Dimmu I was just in there earlier and caught that bargain :D totally by chance too as I'd gone in to get them not even knowing about the deal. I will have my trusty reliable soy (H&B) for next cycle after this one inevitably fails. 

Looks like I'm gearing up to ovulate a lot earlier than usual. Had very dark OPKs this afternoon and lots of EWCM the last couple of days. I have tender breasts and sore ovary areas too today, so I think something might be happening!! :dance: this is more like it SI!!! Looks like the steady high dose (200mg daily CD3-7) has made me ovulate a week earlier!!! Hope it also gives me a super healthy egg (or two) as well!


----------



## LoraLoo

Ive finally done a soya cycle! I fell pregnsnt last month but lost the baby- it was my first cycle since my loss in August and I didn't ovulate Til cd 28, im hoping it brings ovulation forward. Currently on cd10 x


----------



## squirrel.

So sorry to hear that LoraLoo :hugs: I really truly hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Boston!! Thanks for sharing. 

Squirrel- Good luck!!

Lora- Good luck, I hope you o soon. 

Afm, I am CD 28 and still no ovulation. I had my doctor's appointment on Wednesday and he prescribed me Clomid. It was my first clomid cycle I got pregnant with DS so I am going to go with that. But I don't plan to start until February. I just want to enjoy the holidays and start fresh in the new year. I am hoping to lose a bit of weight to help it work too. So that is my new motivation.


----------



## 55comet555

Hi ladies! I'm so excited! I did end up ovulating(according to fertility friend) on cd14. I have never never never ovulated that early! 
Congrats boston!
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## krissie328

Great news comet! Fx you caught the eggy!


----------



## 55comet555

do you ladies think that I still ovulated on CD14? had a major temp drop this morning so it has me wondering if I did on cd14 or today. and I don't know that much about temping.


----------



## 55comet555

never mind, I went and edited my dc and it took away my O. dang :( I was so excited to O soo soon. Ugh.


----------



## Powell130

Is the chart in your signature not up to date?


----------



## 55comet555

Powell130 said:


> Is the chart in your signature not up to date?

its up to date, I just don't know how to chart my discharge from yesterday, I keep changing it. lol 
I had watery for like 2 hours and then it went back to creamy so idk if I should chart watery or creamy for that day. having creamy again today.


----------



## squirrel.

Comet: Looking at your chart I'm really not sure and I can see why you're confused. Which method is FF using to put in crosshairs, is it advanced? I just don't think there's enough to go on to say you ovulated, as yes your temps went up, but now they're down again and you only had a couple of days watery cm. 

Have you considered starting to use OPKs to help pinpoint ovulation? I find them a lifesaver!

I'm taking a break from temping this cycle and just going by OPKs and other signs - I'm lucky in that my temps follow the cliche pattern and are rarely spiky, but I find I stress myself out over temping. I reckon today is O day as I had some very strange pains earlier and this was day two of super positive OPKs.


----------



## 55comet555

squirrel. said:


> Comet: Looking at your chart I'm really not sure and I can see why you're confused. Which method is FF using to put in crosshairs, is it advanced? I just don't think there's enough to go on to say you ovulated, as yes your temps went up, but now they're down again and you only had a couple of days watery cm.
> 
> Have you considered starting to use OPKs to help pinpoint ovulation? I find them a lifesaver!
> 
> I'm taking a break from temping this cycle and just going by OPKs and other signs - I'm lucky in that my temps follow the cliche pattern and are rarely spiky, but I find I stress myself out over temping. I reckon today is O day as I had some very strange pains earlier and this was day two of super positive OPKs.

I have it set as advanced. I was thinking about using opks. I might next month.


----------



## Powell130

I would change it to FAM or research and see what happens. Your temps look like you could be having a fallback rise tho!


----------



## 55comet555

Powell130 said:


> I would change it to FAM or research and see what happens. Your temps look like you could be having a fallback rise tho!

I changed it and it didn't change anything. 

What is a fallback rise?


----------



## Lost7

A fall back rise is a temperature dip at 1, 2 or even 3 DPO. It is caused by a secondary wave of oestrogen.


----------



## 55comet555

Lost7 said:


> A fall back rise is a temperature dip at 1, 2 or even 3 DPO. It is caused by a secondary wave of oestrogen.

Oh ok.
Ff took away my cross hairs today. Idk. I'm just gonna go with the flow and not worry about it.


----------



## squirrel.

Good attitude to have comet. I'm trying to take that attitude too this cycle.


----------



## 55comet555

Today has been kinda scary. Our town is on an emergency lock down. According to the radio
"Several armed individuals are going around firing weapons at other civilians. And running other people off the road. They've already caused multiple hit and runs"
I was at delway eating lunch with my dad and dd when they announced it. So we rushed to my house and I've been freaking out ever since. They caught one of the guys but the other is still on the run and has a warrant out on him for murder. 
All the schools and stores are on lock down.
This is a small town. This crap isn't supposed to happen here! I'm freaking out


----------



## krissie328

That sounds super scary comet. I hope it settles down soon and they catch him.


----------



## Lost7

Must admit it's not exactly all roses in the UK. My fiancé works in the capital and he sees armed police in stations. We are on a high terror alert. I can't say too much because of his job, but certainly scary times ahead.


----------



## 55comet555

Lost7 said:


> Must admit it's not exactly all roses in the UK. My fiancé works in the capital and he sees armed police in stations. We are on a high terror alert. I can't say too much because of his job, but certainly scary times ahead.

Hope you guys stay safe! 

I've been following the reports of people who has seen this guy and he's getting closer and closer to my house! He's like 2 streets over according to people's comments.


----------



## squirrel.

Scary times Comet. Hope it passes quickly and they catch him. Not to get too political, but I am grateful that gun crime is so rare here. I know the reasons for and against and I'm not judging. I would just be nervous that's all and I hope that you guys are okay.

I live in central London and though I will admit I've seen more police since the tragedy that happened in Paris, usually everything seems peaceful (though I'm sure behind the scenes it's not). I do worry that such a horror could happen here as well and with my husband being a musician and playing gigs in town most nights, I do worry about him more now.


----------



## 55comet555

They finally caught the guys about an hour or 2 ago. I guess they were trying to smuggle drugs and went all crazy or something. 

But the brightside of today is we got our great Dane pup! She's 7.5 weeks old and 25lbs. She has been doing great. She's 2/3 for on potting outside. Our lab/rotten mix and cat gets along with her great and they played all evening. Think we are either going to name her Daphne or ellie (for elephant) haha
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-16_23.06.10.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5









20151116_212220.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









20151116_212229.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Powell130

Oh how cute?!?! I love puppies <3


----------



## krissie328

Comet she is adorable!! 

I've thought about getting a dog in a few years. We need to get our fence fixed and I would like it if I wasn't taking care of a toddler, baby and puppy all at once. Okay so by a few years I mean like 8-9. :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Cute puppy Comet!

I've always loved the idea of a dog, but not getting up early for walks every day. We have a needy cuddly cat instead.


----------



## corgankidd

Hi ladies! I've been reading through this thread for awhile and i decided to give soy a try this cycle :)
I have a couple of questions though. My cycles are pretty short, they range between 23 - 28 days, will soy make me ovulate later than normal. I usually ovulate between day 10-15. Also, after looking at all the SI on Amazon I decided to buy the Natrol brand and thought they were 50 mg per pill, well I got them today and they are 50 mg per serving and a serving is 5 pills :dohh: I started taking them today and wanted to do 120, 120, 150, 200, 200 on cd 3-7. To get 120 I have to take 12 pills though! Do any of you have a recommendation for a good quality brand I can try cause this is way too many pills!! I did just buy Best Naturals which is 750mg per pill but I'm unsure of its quality. 

Thank you for any advice you can give! So excited to get started!! :happydance:


----------



## corgankidd

One more question- anyone notice crazy dreams or nausea when taking these?


----------



## 55comet555

corgankidd said:


> One more question- anyone notice crazy dreams or nausea when taking these?

Hi. I take the spring valley brand. And I didn't have crazy dreams or nausea but everyone is different. :shrug:


----------



## Lost7

Just a quick update from me, the witch got my last cycle (my second SI cycle). Hardly surprising I can stimulate my ovaries until they're back and blue, that doesn't help his semen. 

The battles that is Male Factor Infertility. I won't be trying any further cycles, but good luck to everyone else who is / will try Soya.


----------



## Powell130

Sorry to hear that lost! Is he taking anything? Zinc? Bee pollen? Royal jelly? Vitamin C?


----------



## Lost7

No. I had put him on Zinc, L'Arginine and L'Carnitine to boost his semen, as well as a Multi-Vitamin & Vitamin C. However, with a secondary SA, these have had negative effects. 

His doctor also suggests that there are no research and no studies to prove anything is effective in improving the quality (or quantity) of semen. 

In fact, his total count went from 175 million to 135 million.


----------



## corgankidd

Well I think si is not for me! I am now 3 days late for ovulation and still having very negative opk's :( I have been having Ewcm for the last 6 days but definitely no o.
I am scared I totally messed up my cycle. I have been bd like crazy too, gutted that it's all for nothing. Just hoping this doesn't turn into a crazy long cycle and i can try again soon :(


----------



## Mummy1506

Hey all. 

I'm giving soy another go this cycle! Since my MC in July I had a 40 day cycle with no ovulation then 45 day cycle not sure on ovulation as I stopped tracking to take the stress out but still didn't work on the length of cycle. 

Doing 120mg cd3-7 hope it works


----------



## squirrel.

I'm trying soy again this cycle. I was going to do CD3-7, but I started today on CD2 instead. Going to do CD2-CD6 incrementally increasing. I now have Holland and Barrett soy isoflavones, the same ones I used the cycle I conceived my daughter. They have weird dosages of soy in them, 23mg each, so you have to take a fair few tablets (and they're massive) to get a good dose. 

I'll be doing:
CD2 = 92mg
CD3 = 115mg
CD4 = 138mg
CD5 = 161mg
CD6 = 184mg

Weird dosages because of the weird dosage in the tablet. When I took these with my daughter's cycle I noticed my temperature plummeting as I took them, so I knew they were working and I ended up ovulating on CD13 in the end. They did a great job. Hoping for a repeat this cycle!

Today was the first proper day of my period and I got a call from my brother saying he and his wife are pregnant and expecting twins (they were also trying for their third). I have been fascinated by and obsessed with twins my entire life and have always desperately wanted them myself. So to hear that not only are they pregnant on the day my period comes after yet another failed cycle but that they're also pregnant with twins is such a difficult time for me. I am so happy for them, but at the same time so incredibly sad for me and also so very jealous. Don't know what to do right now, just feel so fragile.


----------



## 55comet555

First cycle didn't work for me. Gonna try cycle day 3-7 this time instead of 2-6. 
But I had a question, I noticed today my soy has calcium in it. Is that fine or should I get a different one


----------



## LoraLoo

I got my bfp today on first month of Soya &#128515;


----------



## krissie328

Congratulations LoraLoo!

Comet- I'm sure it's fine. I would use it still.


----------



## Powell130

Congrats loraloo!!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Soya isn't for everyone. If you have a regular cycle you're advised not to take it. It really is down to personal choice and preference. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mummy1506

LoraLoo said:


> I got my bfp today on first month of Soya &#128515;

Congratulations! What brand & dosage did you take?


----------



## LoraLoo

Mummy1506 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> I got my bfp today on first month of Soya &#128515;
> 
> Congratulations! What brand & dosage did you take?Click to expand...

I took natures best, days 3-7 100, 100, 150, 150, 200 xx


----------



## corgankidd

Congrats Loraloo!! :happydance:

I spoke too soon, pretty much right after writing my last post I got really strong ov pain and took an OPK which was a blazing positive! So now I'm feeling hopeful again :D


----------



## Powell130

corgankidd said:


> Congrats Loraloo!! :happydance:
> 
> I spoke too soon, pretty much right after writing my last post I got really strong ov pain and took an OPK which was a blazing positive! So now I'm feeling hopeful again :D

:happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies, i think im gonna try soy this cycle but im not sure when to take and what dosage. 

Im starting my 4th cycle, CD1 for me. I donno if i have ovulation problems yet but i cant cant wait to have bfp :happydance:

I was planning to take 3-7 , 120,120,160,200,200

What do you ladies think?


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats loraloo :dance: I hope this is your beautiful rainbow!!

Goldenratio: that sounds great. Good luck with your first soy cycle!

I'm doing my fourth soy cycle. I'm excited about it though as I'm using the same brand of soy that I used the cycle I conceived my daughter. I used a new brand trees last three cycles and I don't think it did much. When I took the soy the cycle we conceived our daughter my temp nosedived the more I took it and then I ovulated really early for me on cd13. The last three cycles my temps didn't change as I took the soy isoflavones and I ovulated after CD20 the first two times. I'm hopeful this time though as once again my temp is plummeting the longer I take them. Hopefully this will be setting me up for an early ovulation again. If I ovulate CD13 again I'll be due AF on Christmas Day!

I took my last capsules today. The amounts were:
CD2: 92mg
CD3: 115mg
CD4: 138mg
CD5: 161mg
CD6: 184mg


----------



## Inkedlady88

This is our fourth month of trying for #1, but first with soy. I took 200mg consistently throughout cd3-7. Had a blazing positive opk on Thanksiving (we bd'd that morning and I used a softcup), as well as really bad O cramps and twinges on both sides that lasted for 3 days, so hopefully I released at least one eggy if not multiple. In previous months I had been taking vitex to regulate my cycle as it became wonky after being on various birth control pills and most recently the Nuva ring for almost 9 years straight.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Inkedlady88 said:


> This is our fourth month of trying for #1, but first with soy. I took 200mg consistently throughout cd3-7. Had a blazing positive opk on Thanksiving (we bd'd that morning and I used a softcup), as well as really bad O cramps and twinges on both sides that lasted for 3 days, so hopefully I released at least one eggy if not multiple. In previous months I had been taking vitex to regulate my cycle as it became wonky after being on various birth control pills and most recently the Nuva ring for almost 9 years straight.

Sounds like what i will be doing this cycle, except i will increase the dosage as days go by. Im curious to see when u will get ur bfp! when will u be testing?


----------



## Inkedlady88

GoldenRatio said:


> Inkedlady88 said:
> 
> 
> This is our fourth month of trying for #1, but first with soy. I took 200mg consistently throughout cd3-7. Had a blazing positive opk on Thanksiving (we bd'd that morning and I used a softcup), as well as really bad O cramps and twinges on both sides that lasted for 3 days, so hopefully I released at least one eggy if not multiple. In previous months I had been taking vitex to regulate my cycle as it became wonky after being on various birth control pills and most recently the Nuva ring for almost 9 years straight.
> 
> Sounds like what i will be doing this cycle, except i will increase the dosage as days go by. Im curious to see when u will get ur bfp! when will u be testing?Click to expand...

I'm probably going to start testing at 9dpo. I'm already at 5dpo, but I don't want to test too early, AF is due on 12/11.


----------



## Mummy1506

Last day of tablets today but I need to pop to get another bottle as not quite enough. I've done 120mg each day is it worth doing a higher dose just for the last day??


----------



## Tesh23

LoraLoo said:


> I got my bfp today on first month of Soya &#128515;

Ah congrats!! Yay for soy!


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies who are looking for soy isoflavone brands to take, I would like to recommend solgar. Does not have anythin artificial in it and no fillers either - also suitable for vegetarians! Each tablet contains 38mg of soy isoflavones. So a max dose of close to 200mg is 5 tablets - not too bad

Goodluck ladies!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I finally found SI, it's natural factors brand. Pills are each 50 do I'm gonna do 100,150,150,200,200 for cd3-7

What time should I take them? Morning or night?


----------



## corgankidd

I took mine at night because you can get some side effects, so by taking them before bed you just sleep through any side effects you would get.


----------



## Lost7

I'm not 100% sure but I think you're supposed to take them in the morning. Either that or they have better success rates when taken in the morning. 

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Tesh23

I took mine at night as they did give me some side effects when I first started. I would take them in the evening a few hours before bed time or u can still experience some side efects the next morning if u take them too late- just my experience - but u may be one to not have side effects so just depends!


----------



## Lost7

There's some good information here. Some of which I might copy over to our thread for B&B members to read.


----------



## Lost7

I've re-formatted Page 1.

Is there anyone I've missed?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks ladies, I think I will start taking it at night today. I'm not gonna temp this cycle, hopefully I will ovulate earlier than before


----------



## Lost7

Good luck!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Took it before bed and didnt hav side effects so far, but this morning i felt like i didnt get enuf sleep so that might be one of the side effects.


----------



## junemomma09

This is my first cycle taking SI. We were prescribed clomid but decided to try the natural course first. I'm taking 120mg cd5-9. Currently cd6. Hopeful this works for us!


----------



## GoldenRatio

junemomma09 said:


> This is my first cycle taking SI. We were prescribed clomid but decided to try the natural course first. I'm taking 120mg cd5-9. Currently cd6. Hopeful this works for us!

Hey junemomma! didnt expect yo see u here as ur symptoms were great last cycle. Symptoms can be tricky ha. Oh welll im sure this cycle is gonna be great for us. 

Did u get any side effects?

Yesterday was my first time taking, i felt tired in the morning and horrible ulcer kinda pains, then last night i took hour before bed and as soon as i took it, pain started. Its definitly giving my stomach a hard time as i had serious ulcer issues couple yrs ago. 3 more days to go!!! I hope its all worth it at the end:coffee:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im bit confused now, am i taking the wrong SI?

https://naturalfactors.com/product/soy-isoflavone-complex/

For me to get 200 iso, i need like 15 pills a day :brat::sad2:


----------



## squirrel.

Golden, unfortunately yes, those capsules haven't got much SI in them. I'm taking a similarly low amount in mine at 23mg. I had to take 8 my last day of taking them!! Blurgh! I did have a 100mg one the last three cycles, but it didn't really work as it should, so even though the one I'm taking has a lot less, I feel it will do a lot more!! I'm kind of counting this my first SI cycle (proper SI cycle).


----------



## GoldenRatio

squirrel. said:


> Golden, unfortunately yes, those capsules haven't got much SI in them. I'm taking a similarly low amount in mine at 23mg. I had to take 8 my last day of taking them!! Blurgh! I did have a 100mg one the last three cycles, but it didn't really work as it should, so even though the one I'm taking has a lot less, I feel it will do a lot more!! I'm kind of counting this my first SI cycle (proper SI cycle).

:cry::cry::cry: ugh thats sucks, what should i do now? i have 2 more days left, should i take like 15 to get 200mg or couple more days?


----------



## squirrel.

How many have you taken so far?


----------



## GoldenRatio

squirrel. said:


> How many have you taken so far?

CD3 2pills=27.6mg
CD4 3pills=41.4mg
CD5 3pills=41.4mg 

and today is CD6. I think taking 15 is bit much so im planning to get an other brand tonight and take 200mg and up to CD9. 

Im not sure if this is a good plan:cry:


----------



## junemomma09

GoldenRatio said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> This is my first cycle taking SI. We were prescribed clomid but decided to try the natural course first. I'm taking 120mg cd5-9. Currently cd6. Hopeful this works for us!
> 
> Hey junemomma! didnt expect yo see u here as ur symptoms were great last cycle. Symptoms can be tricky ha. Oh welll im sure this cycle is gonna be great for us.
> 
> Did u get any side effects?
> 
> Yesterday was my first time taking, i felt tired in the morning and horrible ulcer kinda pains, then last night i took hour before bed and as soon as i took it, pain started. Its definitly giving my stomach a hard time as i had serious ulcer issues couple yrs ago. 3 more days to go!!! I hope its all worth it at the end:coffee:Click to expand...

Hey golden! Yeah i was hoping last cycle was going to be the one but unfortunately it didn't happen. I was hopeful my lengthened LP was due to a possible pregnancy but alas it wasn't. Fortunately though i know the progesterone did what it was suppose to do.

My side effects have been hot flashes, queasy feeling, and been emotional the last couple days. Tomorrow is my last dose thank god!


----------



## GoldenRatio

okey so i decided not to give up and this is my plan

I already took 
CD3 2pills=27.6mg
CD4 3pills=41.4mg
CD5 3pills=41.4mg 

so today i will get the correct SI pills and continue 

CD6 200mg
CD7 200mg
CD8 200mg

Since CD3 was only 27.6mg, im gonna not count that day and take up to Cd8. 

So we can say i took, CD4-8 40mg, 40mg, 200mg, 200mg, 200mg


What do you ladies think??


----------



## corgankidd

I took a test this morning and then had to run out the door to work within a few minutes after taking it. When I got home I looked at it again and there was a line! Does it look like an evap to you?? I've never had one so I don't know what they look like! I wanted to take another tonight but can't seem to hold my pee for longer than an hour :(
I got a digi to try in the morning but I'm so anxious!! Thoughts?

(Don't mind the dirty fingernails, I was crafting with the kiddo, lol)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## 55comet555

corgankidd said:


> I took a test this morning and then had to run out the door to work within a few minutes after taking it. When I got home I looked at it again and there was a line! Does it look like an evap to you?? I've never had one so I don't know what they look like! I wanted to take another tonight but can't seem to hold my pee for longer than an hour :(
> I got a digi to try in the morning but I'm so anxious!! Thoughts?
> 
> (Don't mind the dirty fingernails, I was crafting with the kiddo, lol)

try dipping it in water for like 5 seconds, should get rid of an evap if it is one! good luck!


----------



## corgankidd

I've never heard of that! I'm going to try it now :)


----------



## 55comet555

goodluck!


----------



## junemomma09

Cd9 and last dose SI today. My temps have stayed low so I'm guessing it's doing what it's suppose to?


----------



## Lost7

Corgan, It's difficult to say as you're holding it up to the light. Next time try to photograph a test on a flat surface. It's easier for us to see then.

Have you re-tested? Good luck. 

Good luck June.


----------



## GoldenRatio

corgan, all my opks give me line like that after 3mins waiting period. You might be getting close to ovulation too, just keep testing twice a day. 



Seems like noone cares but i will still write down what i did with my SI problem, incase it helps someone in the future. 

I went everywhere last night and couldnt find any SI, and i didnt want to take 15 capsules. So i opened the capsules in one cup of orange juice and just had that before bed. I didnt hav any side effects and this morning im feeling fine. 

Im gonna do that 2 more nights, which will give me 

cd3 27.6
cd4 41.4
cd5 41.4
cd6 207
cd7 207
cd8 207

Im gonna order the right SI today for next cycle, if this doesnt work.


----------



## junemomma09

GoldenRatio said:


> corgan, all my opks give me line like that after 3mins waiting period. You might be getting close to ovulation too, just keep testing twice a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like noone cares but i will still write down what i did with my SI problem, incase it helps someone in the future.
> 
> I went everywhere last night and couldnt find any SI, and i didnt want to take 15 capsules. So i opened the capsules in one cup of orange juice and just had that before bed. I didnt hav any side effects and this morning im feeling fine.
> 
> Im gonna do that 2 more nights, which will give me
> 
> cd3 27.6
> cd4 41.4
> cd5 41.4
> cd6 207
> cd7 207
> cd8 207
> 
> Im gonna order the right SI today for next cycle, if this doesnt work.

Of course we care golden! :) it may have just been overlooked hun. I think it doesn't hurt to increase to a higher dose. Good luck with it hun! Crossings my fingers you get a good strong O!


----------



## Inkedlady88

The :witch: got me today. :Nope: On to SI round 2, month 5 of TTC #1. Instead of starting out at 200mg straight through, I'm going to try easing up to it. Not sure on what dosage yet, but I'm going to do days 3-7 again and hope for a better outcome. :dust: :xmas16:


----------



## junemomma09

Inkedlady88 said:


> The :witch: got me today. :Nope: On to SI round 2, month 5 of TTC #1. Instead of starting out at 200mg straight through, I'm going to try easing up to it. Not sure on what dosage yet, but I'm going to do days 3-7 again and hope for a better outcome. :dust: :xmas16:

Sorry to hear the witch got you! Fx next cycle is the one!


----------



## Skywalker

Lost7 said:


> Going to keep this rather short and sweet.
> 
> Soya Isoflavones are a natural alternative to Clomid.
> 
> Soya Isoflavones are commonly referred to as SI.
> 
> Soya Isoflavones are not for everyone, in fact if you have a regular cycle you *should not* try SI.
> 
> If you have been on Clomid (for example 50mg) you should double the dosage for SI (You'd be taking 100mg)
> 
> The *maximum* dose of Soya Isoflavones you can take per day is 200mg.
> 
> You only take Soya Isoflavones for a maximum of 5 days early into your cycle. This might be days 1-5, 2-6, 3-7 etc. The latest you may start taking Soya Isoflavones is CD5. Taking it longer than 5 days will have negative effects on your Fertility.
> 
> **Always* consult your doctor before taking any new medications.*
> 
> *When to take SI?*
> 
> You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5 , 2-6, 3-7 , 4-8 or 5-9.
> If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soya later.
> A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released.
> 
> 
> *Which days are better?*
> 
> 1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.
> 
> 2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.
> 
> 3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.
> 
> 4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.
> 
> 5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.
> 
> Whilst there hasn't been any research regarding dosage and whether to keep the dosage consistent (just like you would Clomid), or to increase the dosage daily on this particular thread, women are having more luck with increasing dosages. This is a rather small study, with only minimal amount of data. Obviously any data collected regarding Soya Isoflavones dosages do not take things like Male Factor Infertility into consideration.
> 
> Soya helps you Ovulate, it stimulates your ovaries. Therefore if you are struggling with Male Factor Infertility the success rates may well be lower.
> 
> Please see your Fertility Specialist and or Doctor for more information.
> 
> 
> This is my first cycle on Soya Isoflavones, I took 200mg on Days 3-7, taking 5 x 40mg tablets each day. I have not been on any fertility drugs such as clomid before.
> I ovulate normally but want good egg quality for a strong ovulation and a strong sticky bean.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations: *
> 
> Powell130 :bfp: First SI cycle of 2015, Days 3-7 (120, 120, 160, 160, 200mg)
> 
> Tesh23 :bfp: Second Cycle in a row, Days 2-6 (160, 160, 200, 200, 200mg)
> 
> SouthernBound :bfp: Second Cycle in a row, Days 2-6 (160, 160, 200, 200, 240mg)
> 
> BostonLover89 :bfp: Days 2-6 (50, 100, 100, 100, 100mg)
> 
> Dolphinleigh :bfp: (Non SI cycle).
> 
> Dimmu :bfp: Days 3-7 (100, 150, 150, 200, 200mg)
> 
> 
> *Planning to take:*
> 
> <3 NZAussie86
> <3 55comet555
> ​
> 
> Please ask if you want a graphic, specially designed for your signature area.
> https://i.imgur.com/tnbExmg.jpg

What is considered a "regular" cycle? I get my period every 30-32 days and don't yet know when I ovulate within my cycle as I just started TTC'ing. :shrug:


----------



## Lost7

Your cycle would be considered regular.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I will be taking my last 200mg tonight and hope for the best lol I still couldnt find SI with higher iso content so i will be eating 15+ pills for now. 

I dont have ewcm anymore, some ovulation pain. Also got acne on my face, not cystic so im assuming its estrogen giving me acne.


----------



## junemomma09

FINALLY CD10 and the first day after finishing SI :) I've started getting some twinges in my ovaries off and on and some ewcm already. I'm hopeful my body is responding!


----------



## GoldenRatio

junemomma09 said:


> FINALLY CD10 and the first day after finishing SI :) I've started getting some twinges in my ovaries off and on and some ewcm already. I'm hopeful my body is responding!

Are u checking ur cp? my cm is very watery today and cervix is not so high but seems open!

Since my cm is looking good, we just gonna BD every other day until we see positive opk.

I hav headache today, i heard its commong to get headache with soy:dohh:


----------



## Lost7

I didn't get any headaches with my SI and I took 200mg consistantly. However, I did have the odd sickness spell around O.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe bkz my pills are not pure soy, so im taking 15 pills. Fillers in it may cause different symptoms lol


----------



## Lost7

Possibly, my capsules were 40mg and I took 5 a day. 
In total though (with all my other TTC vitamins) I was taking 15-20 tablets per day, so I know what it's like to take so much per day.


----------



## junemomma09

GoldenRatio said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> FINALLY CD10 and the first day after finishing SI :) I've started getting some twinges in my ovaries off and on and some ewcm already. I'm hopeful my body is responding!
> 
> Are u checking ur cp? my cm is very watery today and cervix is not so high but seems open!
> 
> Since my cm is looking good, we just gonna BD every other day until we see positive opk.
> 
> I hav headache today, i heard its commong to get headache with soy:dohh:Click to expand...

Yes i will be! I'm getting stronger and more frequent ovarian pains (like when O Is approaching) and increasing watery cm :D

Good luck! Soon we'll be in tww!


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck ladies, I hope you guys don't have to wait too long to ovulate. 

I had a few headaches on my tablets too, but I think that like you, it was maybe all the other stuff on them as I took 8 in the end.

Cd12 here and my promising cm has gone. I had lots of watery EWCM the last few days and today not much at all. Temp went up a tiny bit, but I don't think I ovulated yet, so maybe my body geared up and failed :( we'll see what the next few days bring. I did miss a day's OPKs so I could have missed a short surge. Well, maybe I missed a normal surge as it was 48 hours from taking one OPK to the next. I doubt I already ovulated though. That would be too easy! :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

squirrel. said:


> Good luck ladies, I hope you guys don't have to wait too long to ovulate.
> 
> I had a few headaches on my tablets too, but I think that like you, it was maybe all the other stuff on them as I took 8 in the end.
> 
> Cd12 here and my promising cm has gone. I had lots of watery EWCM the last few days and today not much at all. Temp went up a tiny bit, but I don't think I ovulated yet, so maybe my body geared up and failed :( we'll see what the next few days bring. I did miss a day's OPKs so I could have missed a short surge. Well, maybe I missed a normal surge as it was 48 hours from taking one OPK to the next. I doubt I already ovulated though. That would be too easy! :haha:

I don't think u ovulated yet, cd12 is still early. Some months cm can dry up and turn ewcm or watery day of ovulation.


----------



## junemomma09

Good morning ladies! Is anyone else charting their temps as well? Woke this morning with a high temp spike. Went from 97.5 yesterday to 98.0 this morning. I'm curious is ovulation happens that quickly after your last dose SI. My last dose was Thursday. Any thoughts?


----------



## Powell130

GoldenRatio said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> FINALLY CD10 and the first day after finishing SI :) I've started getting some twinges in my ovaries off and on and some ewcm already. I'm hopeful my body is responding!
> 
> Are u checking ur cp? my cm is very watery today and cervix is not so high but seems open!
> 
> Since my cm is looking good, we just gonna BD every other day until we see positive opk.
> 
> I hav headache today, i heard its commong to get headache with soy:dohh:Click to expand...

I had a mild, but consistent headache everytime i've taken soy. Bleh. Good luck!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I only headache yesterday and today I was fine. Thank god I'm done taking it, now waiting for positive opk. 

I usually get faint line on my opks and it goes clear two days before I get positive, so I got clear opk today which means I should get positive opk soon


----------



## Mummy1506

I'm not getting my hopes up too much but I think soya might have been helpful, increased cm today finally have a second line on my opks so fingers crossed in the next fees days we have ovulation I'm cd 15 but its usual for cd 28 + for my usual ov day &#127881;


----------



## GoldenRatio

I'm here to bring some excitement, I got ewcm yesterday and today opk is almost positive yay I may ovulate earlier than usual!! 

Faint one is with fmu and the other one I just did at 2pm. It may turn positive by tonight!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck golden!!! We'll ovulate a similar time then, I got a blazing positive (darkest I've ever seen!) yesterday and am probably ovulating today (or in the night last night as cm has mostly gone today). Good luck catching that egg!


----------



## Powell130

Good luck ladies!! Get to bed and catch that egg!! :dust:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Cd12,13,14 opks look the same, dark enuf to call it positive but I started to temp after getting positive opk to see when I get thermal shift to confirm ovulation. I had ovulation pain on both sides last night and today my temp dropped a bit so I'm assuming ovulation is today. So confusing


----------



## Powell130

That confusion is why it's good to temp earlier in your cycle. But if you had a dip today then it's likely today is O day and you will probably see a rise tomorrow


----------



## RNmommie

Hi ladies! I had a pretty good amount of fertile cm this cycle, which its the first cycle we used soy. I think I'm 1 do today. So only time will tell!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hello ladies, im here to give an update. I did get a thermal shift CD16 which means i ovulated CD15; however, CD15 opk was turned negative already and cm was watery/creamy so i think that i ovulated CD13, 14 but since the hotel room was super cold, it may hav affected my temps. 

Both cases, im done ovulation and not sure what dpo i am but i will test around new years eve which will be cd27 for me. 

As of today, i dont have any symptoms just cramps and gas.


----------



## Lost7

Good luck in your two week wait.


----------



## fairyy

:hi: Lost. How are you ?

Would you add me to the list ? Time has finally come to give SI a try. I would be trying it for three cycles along with opk and temping hopefully. 

Hello ladies :flower:


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Fairyy, long time since I've seen you on here! :)

Wishing you all the best Hun.


----------



## fairyy

Thanks hun. 
I will be taking SI from cd3-7. 120mg for first three days and then 160mg for last two days. 

Do SI tend to give false positive on opk early in your cycles ? 
People with normal cycle did it dealy your ovulation if you took it from cd3-7 ? 

My AF started on Tuesday night. So Thursday night would be cd3 right ? That's when I am planning to start SI.


----------



## Lost7

fairyy said:


> Thanks hun.
> I will be taking SI from cd3-7. 120mg for first three days and then 160mg for last two days.
> 
> Do SI tend to give false positive on opk early in your cycles ?
> People with normal cycle did it dealy your ovulation if you took it from cd3-7 ?
> 
> My AF started on Tuesday night. So Thursday night would be cd3 right ? That's when I am planning to start SI.

I wouldn't say SI gives false positives. I took the maximum dosage (200mg consistently) and I noticed it brought Ovulation earlier by a day and the OPK's were extremely dark (more so than a natural ovulation). Apart from that didn't really affect me! Good luck!


----------



## Powell130

My first soy cycle this year I got a false positive OPK on CD9 so my second (successful) cycle I didnt record my OPKs until CD10 (but im a POAS addict so still tested but didnt get a false positive that cycle. 
It actually delayed my ovulation by 3 days my second cycle (only thing I did different was took it a few hours earlier) and got my BFP. Both times I have gotten my soy babies I ovulated on CD18


----------



## GoldenRatio

Cd24 today, just hav cramps and runny nose, not many symptoms. Also getting a lot of creamy cm but that's probably because I stopped drinking cranberry juice this cycle. 

Anyways, I don't think I'm pregnant this cycle but I'm excited for the next cycle because I finally got me spring valley soy iso with 40mg iso in it!! Now I don't hav to take million pills a day hoping that in getting enuf iso:happydance:


----------



## Lost7

Hehe! That's how many mg I had in each tablet. I took 5 tablets a day to reach my 200mg dosage. Good luck.


----------



## fairyy

Ladies, did SI make your AF last longer or heavier ? Did you notice any change in your flow while taking SI ?


----------



## Lost7

Fairry, I didn't notice any changes in AF hun. :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

My AF was shorter, less spotting before and after, and wasn't as heavy or crampy. The ACV could have have contributed to that as well


----------



## Mummy1506

4 dpo for me, first cycle on si ov on cd 26 which is a couple days early for me! Felt a lot of things happening which is very unusual dtd was a little painful anybody else experience that with si??


----------



## GoldenRatio

This was my first cycle with si and didnt feel anything unusual around ovulation time.

Even tho i was super bitchy yesterday, i dont hav any symptoms of bfp nor af.


----------



## fairyy

Today is the last day of SI for me. My AF was little heavier this time. I normally bleed for two days full and then spot on and off for three days. This time I was wiping bright red even at cd3 and 4 (sorry TMI). But now it is basically spotting. So I am relieved now. I was really worried on cd4. 

Good luck for BFP ladies.


----------



## squirrel.

Hope it works for your golden and fairyy. I can't say I noticed heavier AFds with soy, but everyone has slightly different t side effects.


13dpo here and a pretty convincing evap on a clearblue is all I've got going for me. Looks like my 4th soy cycle is a dud and I had such high hopes this cycle as it's the first one using the same SI brand that I used the cycle I got my BFP with my daughter. Oh well. On to cycle number 8 (month 10 of trying), SI cycle number 5


----------



## GoldenRatio

squirrel. said:


> Hope it works for your golden and fairyy. I can't say I noticed heavier AFds with soy, but everyone has slightly different t side effects.
> 
> 
> 13dpo here and a pretty convincing evap on a clearblue is all I've got going for me. Looks like my 4th soy cycle is a dud and I had such high hopes this cycle as it's the first one using the same SI brand that I used the cycle I got my BFP with my daughter. Oh well. On to cycle number 8 (month 10 of trying), SI cycle number 5

so excited for u, ur chart looks great! FX!!! but in case af shows p, i will do an other round of SI with u:hugs:


----------



## Lost7

squirrel. said:


> Hope it works for your golden and fairyy. I can't say I noticed heavier AFds with soy, but everyone has slightly different t side effects.
> 
> 
> 13dpo here and a pretty convincing evap on a clearblue is all I've got going for me. Looks like my 4th soy cycle is a dud and I had such high hopes this cycle as it's the first one using the same SI brand that I used the cycle I got my BFP with my daughter. Oh well. On to cycle number 8 (month 10 of trying), SI cycle number 5

I had PM'd you yesterday because your chart looked great. I'm not 100% but I am sure you shouldn't keep doing SI cycle after cycle and I am sure there is a maximum you should use it for. Be careful of that.


----------



## fairyy

Your chart looks good squirrel. Hope this is a successful BFP cycle for you.


----------



## GoldenRatio

CD27 today, got some af like cramps yesterday in the morning and not its all gone but woke p with a horrible headache:cry::cry::cry: Havent tested but im sure that im not pregnant. 

I wonder if SI changes af symptoms, like from cramps to headache


----------



## fairyy

You are not out till AF shows. 
When are you planning to test ?


----------



## Inkedlady88

Pretty sure I'm out as it looks like it's an anovulatory cycle this round. I did 160mg days 2-4 and 200mg on days 5 & 6. My temps have barely shifted at all and FF doesn't have crosshairs anywhere. Im already at CD 19 out of 28. Thinking I'm going to give up SI next month and try vitex again instead. I'm wondering if I have a LP defect and anovulatory cycles which is why when I do ovulate, it's later and it doesn't have time to settle in before the walls start coming down. Things I'll be asking my doctor soon. 

I'm also planning on scheduling my HSG that my doctor had ordered back in the late summer and OH's SA. I put them off due to being in limbo with health insurance due to my new job, but now have that all sorted out.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> You are not out till AF shows.
> When are you planning to test ?

new years eve 11:58 to make it fun :happydance: but af may show p before that


----------



## fairyy

Inkedlady: Are you testing with opk ? You might ovulate later. 

GoldenRatio: How fun to get a BFP on New Years Eve. Yayyy.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> Inkedlady: Are you testing with opk ? You might ovulate later.
> 
> GoldenRatio: How fun to get a BFP on New Years Eve. Yayyy.

I know right! but i feel like af is here any minute. TMI Alert!! I decided to check cp and i could barely insert my finger, my vagina walls seem swollen and cervix was medium, soft but open. Like it felt so mushy and swollen in there, along with thick creamy cm. I know cp and cm cant be indication of af or pregnancy, but everything about this cp checking session felt weird and unusual. :shrug:


----------



## Inkedlady88

fairyy said:


> Inkedlady: Are you testing with opk ? You might ovulate later.
> 
> GoldenRatio: How fun to get a BFP on New Years Eve. Yayyy.


I have been using OPK's and temping. My OPK's looked promising around cd 12-13, but never got as dark or darker than the control line, then they progressively got lighter to the point of stark white. After my last stark white one two days ago, I just stopped testing for this month as I figured it would be too late anyway.


----------



## fairyy

Cycles deviate once in a while. Try to continue BD just in case you haven't ovulated yet. Late "O" can be frustrating. 

Golden: I don't know anything about CP. For me CM is the main tool to identify fertile days. 

Cd9 for me. I am eagerly waiting for the fertile window to start. I normally ovulate between cd14 to cd16. But don't know what Soy is going to do to my cycle!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well af got me today:( so painful n heavy n red, literally woke me up this morning. Never had a heavy start like this, must be the SI


----------



## Lost7

Just popping by to say Happy New Year to all the people who have tried SI and those who are yet to try it.


----------



## youngmommy26

Hey ladies! Mind if I join? Congrats on all of the :bfp: !!!! Sorry for all the ladies who haven't gotten one yet, sending lots of baby dust your way! So a little about myself. I am 29 DH is 40. Our DS just turned 8 in October and we have been TTC#2 for 4 years now. Our insurance doesn't cover infertility so we have just been trying on our own without much success. I did end up going to my obgyn last year because I went 3 months without AF. OB did some testing on me, said I don't have PCOS or thyroid issues. Said I just have unexplained secondary infertility with annovulatory cycles. DS was conceived naturally after a year of ntnp. I have just noticed as I have gotten older,my cycles are getting worse. I have always had issues with irregular AF since I was young due to AF showing up for the first time when I was 8. Well I went in for my 6 month checkup at the OB and he wanted to try me on clomid 50mg, but because my insurance doesn't cover monitoring I'm a little scared to take it unmonitored because of hyperstimulation and such. We will be actively trying again next month. But I'm really interested in trying soy first. I'm wondering how much I should take? My cycles range from 28-39 days sometimes in the 40's as well. And then that one time I was in the 100's in CD length because of no ovulation. But that has only happened that one time. I also weigh 260 pounds. Don't know if I should adjust mg's based on that. I was wondering if I can take prenatal vitamins with the soy? Is there any other vitamins I could benefit from? Will also be tracking O with temps and opk's, using preseed and softcups. Also starting DH on fertilaid, count boost and motility boost. Wanting to address everything from every angle. After 4 years its getting emotionally, mentally and psyically exhausting. I just want to cry sometimes. Me and DH have decided to try for 3 more years. If it hasn't happened by then we are waving the white flag. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## fairyy

Sorry Golden that AF got you. :hugs:
Are you trying SI again this cycle ?

Lost: Thanks sweetie. Happy New Year to you and your family.:flower:
Hope you get your much deserved sticky BFP this year. 

Happy New Year to all of you ladies.


----------



## fairyy

youngmommy26 said:


> Hey ladies! Mind if I join? Congrats on all of the :bfp: !!!! Sorry for all the ladies who haven't gotten one yet, sending lots of baby dust your way! So a little about myself. I am 29 DH is 40. Our DS just turned 8 in October and we have been TTC#2 for 4 years now. Our insurance doesn't cover infertility so we have just been trying on our own without much success. I did end up going to my obgyn last year because I went 3 months without AF. OB did some testing on me, said I don't have PCOS or thyroid issues. Said I just have unexplained secondary infertility with annovulatory cycles. DS was conceived naturally after a year of ntnp. I have just noticed as I have gotten older,my cycles are getting worse. I have always had issues with irregular AF since I was young due to AF showing up for the first time when I was 8. Well I went in for my 6 month checkup at the OB and he wanted to try me on clomid 50mg, but because my insurance doesn't cover monitoring I'm a little scared to take it unmonitored because of hyperstimulation and such. We will be actively trying again next month. But I'm really interested in trying soy first. I'm wondering how much I should take? My cycles range from 28-39 days sometimes in the 40's as well. And then that one time I was in the 100's in CD length because of no ovulation. But that has only happened that one time. I also weigh 260 pounds. Don't know if I should adjust mg's based on that. I was wondering if I can take prenatal vitamins with the soy? Is there any other vitamins I could benefit from? Will also be tracking O with temps and opk's, using preseed and softcups. Also starting DH on fertilaid, count boost and motility boost. Wanting to address everything from every angle. After 4 years its getting emotionally, mentally and psyically exhausting. I just want to cry sometimes. Me and DH have decided to try for 3 more years. If it hasn't happened by then we are waving the white flag. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks

Welcome to the SI world. Hope SI can help to get your BFP. 
As I have heard that you need to take SI twice the strength of clomid i.e if you take or advised to take 50mg of clomid then you can take 100mg of SI. Since SI comes in 40 or 80mg tablets, you can start with 80mg or 120 mg. 

My cycles are regular. But still I am a BFP virgin after 3years of unprotected sex. That's why I am giving SI a shot for the very first time this cycle. I took 120mg (cd3-5) & 160mg (cd6-7). I am currently on cd13 and waiting to ovulate. 

You can check the first page of this thread to get a better idea about the SI dosages and success. Good luck!


----------



## youngmommy26

fairyy said:


> youngmommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Mind if I join? Congrats on all of the :bfp: !!!! Sorry for all the ladies who haven't gotten one yet, sending lots of baby dust your way! So a little about myself. I am 29 DH is 40. Our DS just turned 8 in October and we have been TTC#2 for 4 years now. Our insurance doesn't cover infertility so we have just been trying on our own without much success. I did end up going to my obgyn last year because I went 3 months without AF. OB did some testing on me, said I don't have PCOS or thyroid issues. Said I just have unexplained secondary infertility with annovulatory cycles. DS was conceived naturally after a year of ntnp. I have just noticed as I have gotten older,my cycles are getting worse. I have always had issues with irregular AF since I was young due to AF showing up for the first time when I was 8. Well I went in for my 6 month checkup at the OB and he wanted to try me on clomid 50mg, but because my insurance doesn't cover monitoring I'm a little scared to take it unmonitored because of hyperstimulation and such. We will be actively trying again next month. But I'm really interested in trying soy first. I'm wondering how much I should take? My cycles range from 28-39 days sometimes in the 40's as well. And then that one time I was in the 100's in CD length because of no ovulation. But that has only happened that one time. I also weigh 260 pounds. Don't know if I should adjust mg's based on that. I was wondering if I can take prenatal vitamins with the soy? Is there any other vitamins I could benefit from? Will also be tracking O with temps and opk's, using preseed and softcups. Also starting DH on fertilaid, count boost and motility boost. Wanting to address everything from every angle. After 4 years its getting emotionally, mentally and psyically exhausting. I just want to cry sometimes. Me and DH have decided to try for 3 more years. If it hasn't happened by then we are waving the white flag. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Welcome to the SI world. Hope SI can help to get your BFP.
> As I have heard that you need to take SI twice the strength of clomid i.e if you take or advised to take 50mg of clomid then you can take 100mg of SI. Since SI comes in 40 or 80mg tablets, you can start with 80mg or 120 mg.
> 
> My cycles are regular. But still I am a BFP virgin after 3years of unprotected sex. That's why I am giving SI a shot for the very first time this cycle. I took 120mg (cd3-5) & 160mg (cd6-7). I am currently on cd13 and waiting to ovulate.
> 
> You can check the first page of this thread to get a better idea about the SI dosages and success. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks a lot! Yeah I had read about you needing double the strength of clomid, I just wasn't sure if I needed to take more due to my body mass. I'm wondering if I would benefit from upping the dose gradually throughout the 5 days like most do. I'm going to get the spring valley brand soy from Walmart since it's 40mg. It has added calcium but I see a lot of ladies have had success with that brand. Thanks again for the kind words and gl this cycle!


----------



## Mummy1506

I took soya this cycle as I have long cycles & late ovulation got my + opk cd24 which is a few days earlier got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo. 

Good luck to everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## Lost7

Mummy1506 said:


> I took soya this cycle as I have long cycles & late ovulation got my + opk cd24 which is a few days earlier got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo.
> 
> Good luck to everyone lots of :dust:

I have added you to the list of congratulations. Was this your first SI cycle and what days and dosage did you take?


----------



## fairyy

Mummy1506 said:


> I took soya this cycle as I have long cycles & late ovulation got my + opk cd24 which is a few days earlier got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo.
> 
> Good luck to everyone lots of :dust:

Wow another soy success story :happydance:
I am hopeful now. :)
Congratulations :flower:


----------



## fairyy

youngmommy26: I have that same bottle from Walmart.

I am currently at cd14. Started opk from yesterday and it was negative. But today I woke up with some good ewcm after long long time. I mean I always get ewcm but not like this. Hope it contnues and opk turns positive soon.


----------



## Mummy1506

Lost7 said:


> Mummy1506 said:
> 
> 
> I took soya this cycle as I have long cycles & late ovulation got my + opk cd24 which is a few days earlier got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo.
> 
> Good luck to everyone lots of :dust:
> 
> I have added you to the list of congratulations. Was this your first SI cycle and what days and dosage did you take?Click to expand...

Yes first cycle, 120 cd3-6 160 cd7


----------



## Lost7

Mummy1506 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy1506 said:
> 
> 
> I took soya this cycle as I have long cycles & late ovulation got my + opk cd24 which is a few days earlier got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo.
> 
> Good luck to everyone lots of :dust:
> 
> I have added you to the list of congratulations. Was this your first SI cycle and what days and dosage did you take?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes first cycle, 120 cd3-6 160 cd7Click to expand...



Days 3-7 (120mg, 120mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg)

Is that correct?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies! my first cycle of SI didnt work, maybe it was due to the pills that i got. I was taking wrong dosage until cd5 and even swallowing 20pills after CD5 didnt help.

I got the walmart brand SI and wanted to start CD3 but i fell asleep that day without taking any so i had to do CD4-8 instead. 

I will be doing CD4-8, 120/160/160/200/200 and if this doesnt work then i wont be taking anymore SI.


----------



## fairyy

Hi golden. May be you took the wrong dosages last cycle. 

I have got the same brand of SI from Walmart. I am planning to take same dosages as you next cycle if this cycle doesn't work.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> Hi golden. May be you took the wrong dosages last cycle.
> 
> I have got the same brand of SI from Walmart. I am planning to take same dosages as you next cycle if this cycle doesn't work.

Yea thats why i wanna try an other cycle. I really wanted to do 3-7 but its too late now. 

Did you feel any different while taking SI? i took two days so far, and im super bloated and i hav af cramps even tho af only lasted one day for me, i still hav cramps. Also my boobs hurt and my chest, and got constipated, full face acne lol if i was in tww, i would definitly say im pregnant. I guess its the estrogen kicking.


----------



## fairyy

No I didn't have any side effects. May be I felt warm during night while taking it. But my AF was little different this time and I think it is due to Soy. 

I got my +opk today and it is a strong positive. Test line way darker than control line.:happydance: So soy didn't delay my ovulation.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> No I didn't have any side effects. May be I felt warm during night while taking it. But my AF was little different this time and I think it is due to Soy.
> 
> I got my +opk today and it is a strong positive. Test line way darker than control line.:happydance: So soy didn't delay my ovulation.

That's great! My opk last month wasn't any different but I heard that with SI opk should be way darker. 

Happy BDing!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ugh i hav cramps, i can feel my ovaries aching like im about to ovulate but im only CD7 and opk yesterday was clear white. Just Bding every other day just incase of ovulation. 

Im not sure if cramping is side effect of SI but i cant wait until im done taking it:sleep:


----------



## Mummy1506

Lost7 said:


> Mummy1506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy1506 said:
> 
> 
> I took soya this cycle as I have long cycles & late ovulation got my + opk cd24 which is a few days earlier got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo.
> 
> Good luck to everyone lots of :dust:
> 
> I have added you to the list of congratulations. Was this your first SI cycle and what days and dosage did you take?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes first cycle, 120 cd3-6 160 cd7Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Days 3-7 (120mg, 120mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg)
> 
> Is that correct?Click to expand...

Yes that's correct &#128516;.


----------



## fairyy

I think I felt some odd cramps too when I took SI.

But now I am ready to ovulate but I don't feel any severe cramps as other ladies experineced during ovulation. But my CM is better this cycle. 

Monday morning I felt some pain on my left side during aerobic class but I think that was due to me back to exercise after long two weeks break.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Hey ya'll mind if I jump in? 
I'm in my early 30s and trying for #1
After charting 2 cycles I discovered I have a lpd. My lp is only about 7 days! I also never get any ewcm but I do get positive opk and temp shift. My cycle is pretty short 26 days average. 
Just started spotting this evening so :witch: will be here tomorrow! I'm planning on starting cycle day2

Anyone have a similar cycle as me and trying soy? Hoping to move O up. 

It's great reading all the encouraging stories and BFPs with soy! Good luck to us all and CONGRATS to all of you that caught your egg :)


----------



## corgankidd

Xokittycatxo said:


> Hey ya'll mind if I jump in?
> I'm in my early 30s and trying for #1
> After charting 2 cycles I discovered I have a lpd. My lp is only about 7 days! I also never get any ewcm but I do get positive opk and temp shift. My cycle is pretty short 26 days average.
> Just started spotting this evening so :witch: will be here tomorrow! I'm planning on starting cycle day2
> 
> Anyone have a similar cycle as me and trying soy? Hoping to move O up.
> 
> It's great reading all the encouraging stories and BFPs with soy! Good luck to us all and CONGRATS to all of you that caught your egg :)


Yes I have anywhere between 23-27 day cycles and I was hoping si would move o up for me as well as I usally o around cd 17. It didn't change my o date on my first round but my last cycle I got a positive opk on cd 13! Unfortunately I got strep throat at the same time though so I think it ended up getting delayed but at least I'm hopeful for the next round now though! (Really hoping there won't be a next round but I'm on cd 27 now, no af but bfn's so not looking good)


----------



## Xokittycatxo

corgankidd said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ya'll mind if I jump in?
> I'm in my early 30s and trying for #1
> After charting 2 cycles I discovered I have a lpd. My lp is only about 7 days! I also never get any ewcm but I do get positive opk and temp shift. My cycle is pretty short 26 days average.
> Just started spotting this evening so :witch: will be here tomorrow! I'm planning on starting cycle day2
> 
> Anyone have a similar cycle as me and trying soy? Hoping to move O up.
> 
> It's great reading all the encouraging stories and BFPs with soy! Good luck to us all and CONGRATS to all of you that caught your egg :)
> 
> 
> Yes I have anywhere between 23-27 day cycles and I was hoping si would move o up for me as well as I usally o around cd 17. It didn't change my o date on my first round but my last cycle I got a positive opk on cd 13! Unfortunately I got strep throat at the same time though so I think it ended up getting delayed but at least I'm hopeful for the next round now though! (Really hoping there won't be a next round but I'm on cd 27 now, no af but bfn's so not looking good)Click to expand...

Thank you for your helpful response. Sounds like it's working well and exactly what I'm hoping for! What is your SI dosage and schedule, if you don't mind? 

FX af doesn't show!


----------



## corgankidd

This cycle I did days 2-6 and my brand has a weird mg so it was days 2-4 at 114mg and days 5-6 at 152 mg


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo said:


> Hey ya'll mind if I jump in?
> I'm in my early 30s and trying for #1
> After charting 2 cycles I discovered I have a lpd. My lp is only about 7 days! I also never get any ewcm but I do get positive opk and temp shift. My cycle is pretty short 26 days average.
> Just started spotting this evening so :witch: will be here tomorrow! I'm planning on starting cycle day2
> 
> Anyone have a similar cycle as me and trying soy? Hoping to move O up.
> 
> It's great reading all the encouraging stories and BFPs with soy! Good luck to us all and CONGRATS to all of you that caught your egg :)

My cycles change all the time between 25-32 days, and last cycle was my first time that i used SI and ovulated right on cd14 and got af on 28. I also never get ewcm and last cycle i did get lots of it. 

I took wrong dosage of SI so maybe thats why i didnt get bfp. Trying it this cycle again with the right pill. Make sure to check the label!!!


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: Welcome to the SI thread. 
I am in the same age group as you and trying for our first as well. 

Corgankidd: Fingers crossed for no AF. Hope this is a shy BFP for you and it shows on HPT in few days.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ya'll mind if I jump in?
> I'm in my early 30s and trying for #1
> After charting 2 cycles I discovered I have a lpd. My lp is only about 7 days! I also never get any ewcm but I do get positive opk and temp shift. My cycle is pretty short 26 days average.
> Just started spotting this evening so :witch: will be here tomorrow! I'm planning on starting cycle day2
> 
> Anyone have a similar cycle as me and trying soy? Hoping to move O up.
> 
> It's great reading all the encouraging stories and BFPs with soy! Good luck to us all and CONGRATS to all of you that caught your egg :)
> 
> My cycles change all the time between 25-32 days, and last cycle was my first time that i used SI and ovulated right on cd14 and got af on 28. I also never get ewcm and last cycle i did get lots of it.
> 
> I took wrong dosage of SI so maybe thats why i didnt get bfp. Trying it this cycle again with the right pill. Make sure to check the label!!!Click to expand...

That's amazing! I'm reall excited now. Right so the SI I bought say 30 mg total isoflavones in 2 capsules. My plan was for days 2-6 (160, 160,200,200,200) so my sched should be 

Day 2-3 11 caps 165mg
Day 4-6 14 caps 210 mg


Is this correct? Sound right? There are also digestive enzymes in there supposed to help with digesting soy so hopefully not ODing on them hehe


----------



## fairyy

Do all of you ladies who tried SI felt ovulation pain ?

I don't think I felt or can feel any pain that I can attribute to ovulation. I am worried now. I was expecting some noticeable pain around ovulation after reading all your posts.

My dosage was 120mg cd3-5, 160mg cd6-7.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Do all of you ladies who tried SI felt ovulation pain ?
> 
> I don't think I felt or can feel any pain that I can attribute to ovulation. I am worried now. I was expecting some noticeable pain around ovulation after reading all your posts.
> 
> My dosage was 120mg cd3-5, 160mg cd6-7.

I'm just starting my si tomorrow so I'll let you know but I read a lot of responses on different sites and some said that their opk was really strong the cycle they took it. Do you use opks?


----------



## fairyy

Yes. My opk was positive yesterday and day before yesterday. My opk was strong positive too on both the days. 

I normally ovulate on second day of positive opk. But SI cycle might be different or remain same. Who knows :shrug: Hope that I have ovulated. 

But so far SI hasn't messed anything up. I get positive around same cd every month as this cycle. But I didn't get any ovulation pains as other ladies mentioned when on SI. :shrug:


----------



## GoldenRatio

I usually get strong ovulation pain but last cycle on SI, I didn't get any ovulation pain. My opk wasn't so dark either. 

But again I did take wrong dosage so don't take mine so serious lol 

This month tho! I'm cramping non stop:(


----------



## fairyy

Hope your cramping stops as you complete your dosage of Soy for the cycle.

Count this as your 1st Soy cycle.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> Hope your cramping stops as you complete your dosage of Soy for the cycle.
> 
> Count this as your 1st Soy cycle.

I feel better today, but at the same time i go to training twice a week n my abs are always sore from it. Cramps along with sore abs! Painful 

Taking my last SI today n already got ewcm starting! Fx it works, I'm so upset that it's taking us long to get pregnant:(

How is BDing going? Are u using preseed or softcups? I ran out of preseed n debating if I should get more


----------



## Inkedlady88

So this cycle on SI turned out to be an anovulatory cycle for me. I'm now a day late, my temps are up, and my boobs only just got sore a couple days ago as opposed to right around O. My temps didn't budge hardly at all this cycle, they stayed fairly low and my OPK's never went positive. Wishing everyone else better luck than I had on SI. Waiting for AF so I can finally schedule my HSG to try to rule phsyiological problems out. :dust:


----------



## fairyy

Golden: Good that you already started to get ewcm. 
How long have you been TTC ? Do you have any kids already ?

No, I have never used softcups. This cycle we BDed at night everytime. So I stayed in bed as long as I can after BD. 

Also didn't use preseed. I like it but DH isn't a fan. 
We did it on cd9,12,cd15(first +opk),cd16(second +opk). I think either I ovaulted on cd16 or cd17. I want to do an opk today just to see if whether I still test positive or not. Normally I get 3days of + and ovulate on second day of positive opk. I never tested after that. I just want to test today to know more about my surge.


----------



## fairyy

Inkedlady: Are you sure this cycle is anovulatory ?
Do you ovulate regularly ? Sorry that Soy messed up your cycle.


----------



## LoraLoo

I got another bfp today after taking soya. Last month was a soya cycle too but I miscarried. Hopefully this one will stick x


----------



## fairyy

Woohoo Congarts LoraLoo:flower:
Hope this is a super sticky BFP.

What dosage of SI you took and on which cycle days ? 
Did you feel any different this cycle ?


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you. The first cycle I did 3-7. 100mg 100mg 150mg 160mg 200mg

I was going to give this cycle a miss to give my body a break but then decided I should take the soya to keep my cycles anyway so I ended up doing 5-9 on the same dosage.

The only difference I noticed this cycle was that ovulation psins were a lot more gentle. I actually doubted whether Id ovulated because it wasn't as bad, despite the positive opks.

I ovulated on day 17 both times.


----------



## Inkedlady88

fairyy said:


> Inkedlady: Are you sure this cycle is anovulatory ?
> Do you ovulate regularly ? Sorry that Soy messed up your cycle.

I have a normal 28 day cycle usually, but I don't always ovulate or I ovulate really late and end up with a short luteal phase of 10 days or less. I was hoping SI would help me have more consistent ovulation or O sooner. All of my OPK's that I took this month never turned into blazing positives and around Christmas the went back to completely white. My temps were abnormally low and only went up a couple tenths of a degree, if that.

Here's a link to my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/47bafb/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## GoldenRatio

Inkedlady88 said:


> So this cycle on SI turned out to be an anovulatory cycle for me. I'm now a day late, my temps are up, and my boobs only just got sore a couple days ago as opposed to right around O. My temps didn't budge hardly at all this cycle, they stayed fairly low and my OPK's never went positive. Wishing everyone else better luck than I had on SI. Waiting for AF so I can finally schedule my HSG to try to rule phsyiological problems out. :dust:


I was watching a video on youtube about SI, this girl said she thought she ovulated CD15 and then as she was expecting her af, she got positive ewcm and BDd just incase then got bfp 7 days later. So if ur cycles were not regular, maybe you ovulated late.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> Golden: Good that you already started to get ewcm.
> How long have you been TTC ? Do you have any kids already ?
> 
> No, I have never used softcups. This cycle we BDed at night everytime. So I stayed in bed as long as I can after BD.
> 
> Also didn't use preseed. I like it but DH isn't a fan.
> We did it on cd9,12,cd15(first +opk),cd16(second +opk). I think either I ovaulted on cd16 or cd17. I want to do an opk today just to see if whether I still test positive or not. Normally I get 3days of + and ovulate on second day of positive opk. I never tested after that. I just want to test today to know more about my surge.

This is our 5th cycle ttc and i dont hav any kids, and never been pregnant. My cycles were changing 25-32 days so i wanted to try SI because im not a patient person. I want a baby nooooowwww!!!
My DH hates preseed too so im gonna skip that.
I would keep doing opks until 3-4dpo, you may get an other surge with ovulation pains maybe?


----------



## GoldenRatio

LoraLoo said:


> Thank you. The first cycle I did 3-7. 100mg 100mg 150mg 160mg 200mg
> 
> I was going to give this cycle a miss to give my body a break but then decided I should take the soya to keep my cycles anyway so I ended up doing 5-9 on the same dosage.
> 
> The only difference I noticed this cycle was that ovulation psins were a lot more gentle. I actually doubted whether Id ovulated because it wasn't as bad, despite the positive opks.
> 
> I ovulated on day 17 both times.

Congrats!!! did u get any side effects?


----------



## fairyy

Inkedlady: I was about to say the same thing what Golden said. 
You might have ovulated late or yet to ovulate. BD whenever you get "O" pain or ewcm or every 2/3days just to be safe. 

Golden: I don't know about the second surge. But it is interesting to see what opk says today. 
Hope it won't take long for you to get pregnant. Good luck. Soon you'll be ovulating. :)


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Inkedlady88 said:
> 
> 
> So this cycle on SI turned out to be an anovulatory cycle for me. I'm now a day late, my temps are up, and my boobs only just got sore a couple days ago as opposed to right around O. My temps didn't budge hardly at all this cycle, they stayed fairly low and my OPK's never went positive. Wishing everyone else better luck than I had on SI. Waiting for AF so I can finally schedule my HSG to try to rule phsyiological problems out. :dust:
> 
> 
> I was watching a video on youtube about SI, this girl said she thought she ovulated CD15 and then as she was expecting her af, she got positive ewcm and BDd just incase then got bfp 7 days later. So if ur cycles were not regular, maybe you ovulated late.Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing....I hear SI can make you O later and I think that occurs more often with women when they take it later in the cycle. Looking at your chart I would say you O cd22...definitely a temp shift and you had same ewcm. Also I've had my strongest most definite opk at 3am and only happen to catch it because I was working nights and I can just gotten home. By the time I got up and took a couple more throughout the day they were barely positive. I wouldn't have known. So is it possible you missed it? 

*LaraLoo*. Congrats on the BFP!! So exciting I really hope this is a sticky one for you :) 

Starting my SI tonight I think I'm gonna do more gradual...90, 120, 165, 210, 210


----------



## fairyy

So my surge is fading. The test line was way darker than the control line on cd15 & cd16. I didn't test on cd17. Today on cd18 the test line and control line are almost of same color. My surge is going down. I either ovulated on cd16 or cd17. 

Yet to get crosshair on FF, probably on 3dpo. But my chart is insane this time due lack of sleep, waking up multiple times during night. Plus some nights it is cold and some it is warm. Btw my bbt isn't working properly. So I switched to another thermometer. Lots going on. Lol. Temping is a pain.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> So my surge is fading. The test line was way darker than the control line on cd15 & cd16. I didn't test on cd17. Today on cd18 the test line and control line are almost of same color. My surge is going down. I either ovulated on cd16 or cd17.
> 
> Yet to get crosshair on FF, probably on 3dpo. But my chart is insane this time due lack of sleep, waking up multiple times during night. Plus some nights it is cold and some it is warm. Btw my bbt isn't working properly. So I switched to another thermometer. Lots going on. Lol. Temping is a pain.

Going by the opk ID agree with your O estimate. 

Temping is such a pain! I have a back up bbt just in case. I've heard that down women get much clearer results with vaginal temps and I was like, _ok I'm gonna give that a shot since my cycle just started_. I was all excited than I realized that I was bleeding and how the heck was I supposed to temp?! :blush: I mean I use a sponge so I probably could but wondering if that would effect the temp. Or maybe I'll just wait until af is outta here and start temping vaginally. I feel like I put entirely too much effort into all of this sometimes but I know the end result will be worth it.


----------



## fairyy

It will surely be worth all the effort at the end. 

If you are thinking to temp vaginally then wait till AF is over.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I temp vaginal, DH finds it gross and annoying so last month I stopped temping but started again three day ago bkz I like to hav control over what's happening. I think I'm gonna temp until I'm 3dpo, it seems like temping entire cycle is useless. 

But when I was temping everyday, I wear tampon so temping during af wasn't a problem.


----------



## fairyy

I am going to stop temping after two/three days. My chart is crap this time and I don't think FF is going to go give me crosshair anytime soon. :growlmad:

I agree you don't have to temp for entire cycle. You can stop once you have detected ovulation.
Here is my chart.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> I am going to stop temping after two/three days. My chart is crap this time and I don't think FF is going to go give me crosshair anytime soon. :growlmad:
> 
> I agree you don't have to temp for entire cycle. You can stop once you have detected ovulation.
> Here is my chart.


How come ur temps were high before ovulation?


----------



## fairyy

Because I was suffering from cold and flu and had to wake up multiple times due to coughing really bad. Plus it was cold then so we had to use blanket. May be that's why my body was warm.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh okey, temp outside really effects mine too n amount of blankets. 

I'm so confused with my cycle, I hav super high cervix that I can't even reach to check if it open or not and creamy thick cm. opks are still white, as cd11 I should be getting ewcm or watery along with mid dark opks


----------



## fairyy

May be in a day or two you would be getting fertile cm. 
Have you started testing with opk yet ? 
Which brand opk you use ?

Soy can delay ovulation by few days.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

*Fairyy* it would drive me nuts to have an unfinished chart. I'm a little type a especially when it comes to those things. Are you in the 2ww now? 

*Golden* I've also heard soy can delay O but also that it can move it forward so is it possible you already ovulated? 

Afm today will be my third day of soy. I ended up doing 90, 135 and tonight will be 165 then 210 and 210. I have been sleeping very well which seems to be my only "side effect!" Really hoping his will bring O forward a few days.


----------



## LoraLoo

It definitely brought my ovulation forward. Cd17 both cycles I used it, I usually have long, erratic cycles so it was amazing for me


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: That is really a good side effect :)

Yes, I am in my TWW.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> May be in a day or two you would be getting fertile cm.
> Have you started testing with opk yet ?
> Which brand opk you use ?
> 
> Soy can delay ovulation by few days.

I started opk cd6 bkz I had cramps and watery cm, I'm using [email protected] brand that I get from Amazon. I don't usually get super creamy cm before ovulation so it's kinda weird, and I don't think I ovulayed yet even tho my temp is going p. Will see in couple days


----------



## Inkedlady88

So I'm 3 days late and have only been spotting very slightly if I have a BM (sorry! TMI!). My BB's have been killing me, and aside from being emotional, I don't feel like AF is going to show her ugly face anytime soon. I've been testing since Friday with nothing but BFN's. I thought when I spotted after a BM on Friday that AF was for sure on her way, so I called and scheduled my HSG for this coming Friday. Now it looks like I'll be calling to cancel it tomorrow since my body doesn't know what it wants to do and I need it to bleed properly in order to have the test done. 


So the SI cycle #2 saga continues. On a positive note, I picked up some Royal Jelly and evening primrose oil to start taking along with my vitex again once this cycle throws in the towel.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Inkedlady88 said:


> So I'm 3 days late and have only been spotting very slightly if I have a BM (sorry! TMI!). My BB's have been killing me, and aside from being emotional, I don't feel like AF is going to show her ugly face anytime soon. I've been testing since Friday with nothing but BFN's. I thought when I spotted after a BM on Friday that AF was for sure on her way, so I called and scheduled my HSG for this coming Friday. Now it looks like I'll be calling to cancel it tomorrow since my body doesn't know what it wants to do and I need it to bleed properly in order to have the test done.
> 
> 
> So the SI cycle #2 saga continues. On a positive note, I picked up some Royal Jelly and evening primrose oil to start taking along with my vitex again once this cycle throws in the towel.



What dpo are u? If u ovulate late then ur af will be late too. Let's say my lp is 14 days and ovulated cd14 then I expect af on cd28. So I think u ovulated cd22, and u are 10dpo. U still got couple days until af shows p. If you are spotting then it can be ib since u are only 10dpo.


----------



## fairyy

Inkedlady: Yes, if you have ovulated late then you aren't late for AF yet.


----------



## Inkedlady88

According to my chart that I posted on here a few days ago, a bunch of ladies think I O'd possibly around CD 23 due to a jump in temps and EWCM, although I did miss charting CD 23 (New Years day). FF never gave me crosshairs and none of my OPK's turned positive this month though. So I don't honestly know if I really did O this month or not. I've just assumed it was an anovulatory month and DH and I kind of gave up trying since CD 14 due to all the holiday family functions and my work schedule getting in the way.


----------



## Lost7

Well, I'll be doing a third SI cycle in a few weeks time - well, TBA. I think I'm going to take it on different days and different dosages to last time. 

Last month, the first time in 18 LONG months - I failed to ovulate. My AF came two weeks early. Today, I am CD14 and again, 'low' on the monitor doesn't fill me with hope I will ovulate this cycle. If this is the second in-a-row cycle I will not ovulate I will do SI next cycle. I've never had problems with ovulating, so this is new to me.

Last cycle, I should have ovulated on Christmas Day. I put that down to stress. Will continue to test and will temp from tomorrow onwards. But in the mean time, I am preparing for another SI cycle, my third SI cycle.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Inkedlady88 said:


> According to my chart that I posted on here a few days ago, a bunch of ladies think I O'd possibly around CD 23 due to a jump in temps and EWCM, although I did miss charting CD 23 (New Years day). FF never gave me crosshairs and none of my OPK's turned positive this month though. So I don't honestly know if I really did O this month or not. I've just assumed it was an anovulatory month and DH and I kind of gave up trying since CD 14 due to all the holiday family functions and my work schedule getting in the way.

Check anovulatory charts, you wont see temp shift like urs. Ur temp shifts after ovulation because of ovulation and ovulation related hormones. You clearly ovulated cd22 or 23.


----------



## Lost7

Woo hoo, :bfp: OPK :happydance:

Fingers crossed for Month 18. It's been a long enough wait now. :dust:


----------



## fairyy

Yayyy:happydance:
So happy to see you here back in action Lost. :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Yes and no Fairyy, not doing anywhere near what I was doing to conceive, but certainly don't want to NTNP. See where we go. I'm hardly taking any medication or vitamins now, so if it happens - great. :D I'm to be honest, more relieved I'm ovulating again! That cycle last month really messed with my head. :happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Lost7 said:


> Yes and no Fairyy, not doing anywhere near what I was doing to conceive, but certainly don't want to NTNP. See where we go. I'm hardly taking any medication or vitamins now, so if it happens - great. :D I'm to be honest, more relieved I'm ovulating again! That cycle last month really messed with my head. :happydance:

yay! for positive opk, i should get mine today or tomorrow. Cycle buddies :hugs: 

I had cramps this morning so took my ovulation test at work. i ddnt have a cup so i tried peeing on the stick (wondfo ones), omg it didnt work :( I guess u cant pee on them...:blush:


----------



## fairyy

Lol Golden:haha: surely you can't pee on them.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> Lol Golden:haha: surely you can't pee on them.

hahha i even dipped it in the toilet :dohh: desperate times.......

Definitely have ovulation pain on the left side. Im gonna do opk as soon as i get home and if its positive, gonna jump on DH. This month im gonna try early evening BD. My theory is night BD is not working for us, maybe due to lack of energy.

Also i googled it, you get best sperm at 10am-1pm.


----------



## fairyy

You are too funny:rofl:

We feel the same during night time. By the time we go to bed our energy levels are low. Sometimes DH sleeps for an hour or so and then pounce on me. lol

Else early morning BD is good too.
DH isn't available during afternoon when my sex drive and energy level is high. :haha:

You try to BD when you are comfortable and in mood. It doesn't have to be at night and yes I have heard that too. Sperms are at thier best in the morning. May be that's why men want some morning BD.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> You are too funny:rofl:
> 
> We feel the same during night time. By the time we go to bed our energy levels are low. Sometimes DH sleeps for an hour or so and then pounce on me. lol
> 
> Else early morning BD is good too.
> DH isn't available during afternoon when my sex drive and energy level is high. :haha:
> 
> You try to BD when you are comfortable and in mood. It doesn't have to be at night and yes I have heard that too. Sperms are at thier best in the morning. May be that's why men want some morning BD.

I hate morning BDs so we always do night time. We both work and wake up at 7:30 so i cant see myself waking p early to make a baby. Afternoons we are both at work unless my fertile days come to weekend. I will try after dinner this cycle and see what happens. 

Also i have my doctors appointment tomorrow, im so nervous! did scan last week , so he will let me know what was the result. If everything is normal then we move on to DH for sperm analysis.


----------



## fairyy

Hope everything turns out to be normal for you.
Keep us updated. 

My DH needs to go for SA too. He has never been tested before.

All my tests had been done last year and everything was normal but may be I have border line low progesterone. But since it has been a year doctor might want to run tests on me again:dohh:

But DH needs to go first if we don't conceive by May. I am looking for a good fertilty specialist close to our place.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> Hope everything turns out to be normal for you.
> Keep us updated.
> 
> My DH needs to go for SA too. He has never been tested before.
> 
> All my tests had been done last year and everything was normal but may be I have border line low progesterone. But since it has been a year doctor might want to run tests on me again:dohh:
> 
> But DH needs to go first if we don't conceive by May. I am looking for a good fertilty specialist close to our place.

We have been trying for 4 months, but i told my doctor that we tried for 1.5 years so he takes us seriously and runs tests. If there is a problem, i like to know sooner, thats why im checking. If we can get pregnant by next years December then i will consider fertility specialist.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Is this positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Is this positive?

I would say yes. The one brand I use when it's positive both lines are equal but lighter than when negative just like that


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Lost7 said:


> Woo hoo, :bfp: OPK :happydance:
> 
> Fingers crossed for Month 18. It's been a long enough wait now. :dust:

Yay! I was feeling so bad when you thought it was anovulatory cycle. I hate it when our bodies just don't do what they are supposed to. But this is fantastic news! Hopefully I get mine next week instead of two weeks from now.


----------



## fairyy

GoldenRatio said:


> Is this positive?


Super close to positive. I would say take it as your positive and BD. I am interested to see your opk tomorrow. I think tomorrow it is going to be clear positive.


----------



## Inkedlady88

AF finally got me yesterday. Taking a break from SI and am now back on Vitex. On to cycle 6. Scheduled my HSG for the 21st. Hopefully I get some good news. :dust: to all you soy sisters!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Today opk, atm waiting for Doctor to call me in... So nervous
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Today opk, atm waiting for Doctor to call me in... So nervous

I'd say yesterday's looks more pos than today even though today's is darker. What is the dr calling about? 

Today is my last day of SI first cycle. My temps are much more consistent. I think the tribulis really made them wacky. Now just waiting for O! 

*Inkedlady* good luck, keep us posted. I'm planning on starting vitex again after O and until AF or even better, second tri. I think I need he extra progesterone support.


----------



## Powell130

Xokittycatxo said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Today opk, atm waiting for Doctor to call me in... So nervous
> 
> I'd say yesterday's looks more pos than today even though today's is darker. What is the dr calling about?Click to expand...

I agree, yesterday's looks more positive! Catch that egg!! :dust: good luck hun!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Doctor said I hav PCOS, very mild but I shouldn't be messing around with SI like it can make things worse. He said I don't have cyst but my hormones show that I have PCOS. I'm really upset about it and can't stop crying atm.


----------



## fairyy

Inkedlady88 said:


> AF finally got me yesterday. Taking a break from SI and am now back on Vitex. On to cycle 6. Scheduled my HSG for the 21st. Hopefully I get some good news. :dust: to all you soy sisters!

Sorry for AF. 
:dust: for this cycle. Hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## fairyy

GoldenRatio said:


> Doctor said I hav PCOS, very mild but I shouldn't be messing around with SI like it can make things worse. He said I don't have cyst but my hormones show that I have PCOS. I'm really upset about it and can't stop crying atm.

Don't be upset :hugs:
I have few friends who had PCOS and then their respective doctors advised them to be on medcine and not to try. Then they were given green light to try and fell pregnant pretty quickly. They had severe PCOS.

Mild pcos isn't that bad. I don't think it would affect your chances of getting pregnant.

Btw yesterday's opk look more promising. Keep on testing for next few days.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Doctor said I hav PCOS, very mild but I shouldn't be messing around with SI like it can make things worse. He said I don't have cyst but my hormones show that I have PCOS. I'm really upset about it and can't stop crying atm.

Aw sweetie I'm so sorry :hug: 

But don't despair! I know many many women with pcos that conceive. And as for using SI and other herbs....most Drs will tell you not to and I think that's because they want to put you on one of their drugs if need be. Such as clomid. However I know many women that didn't want to wait to try clomid or it didn't work for them so they turned to things like vitex or soy. 

Another thing you may want to look into is myo-inositol. I know a lot of women with pcos that it helped. I take it personally a fertility blend with folic acid. 

I'm so sorry I know how depressing news like that is, but think of this as just a little hiccup! I'm sure you will find something that works for you whether it's meds or vitamins and supplements.


----------



## GoldenRatio

My temp went up a bit today so I may ovulated yesterday, but we gonna keep BDing until Friday. We hav to stop BDing for three days before DH can give sample to lab on Monday. Wanna get his sperm checked asap so I can start medications, he will be giving metformin and clomid


----------



## GoldenRatio

I'm so glad that I hav u guys here, don't feel so alone during these hard days. Thanks!!


----------



## fairyy

TTC is tough.
But the support we get from here is amazing. 
We all are together in this. 2016 will be wonderful.


----------



## Powell130

Look into the benefits of raw honey and cinnamon for PCOS and also Applr Cider Vinegar.

A friend of mine has had very irregular cycles and no ovulation from PCOS and two months ago I told her to take cinnamon and apple cider vinegar. Not only did she ovulate last cycle, but she had a chemical pregnancy! It works wonders!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Powell130 said:


> Look into the benefits of raw honey and cinnamon for PCOS and also Applr Cider Vinegar.
> 
> A friend of mine has had very irregular cycles and no ovulation from PCOS and two months ago I told her to take cinnamon and apple cider vinegar. Not only did she ovulate last cycle, but she had a chemical pregnancy! It works wonders!

I'm just surprised that I hav PCOS because I don't have irregular cycles and I confirm ovulation every month with bbt/opks/ovulation pain/cm

But I definitely hav non ending acne and weight gain, short periods and common cramps


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Powell130 said:


> Look into the benefits of raw honey and cinnamon for PCOS and also Applr Cider Vinegar.
> 
> A friend of mine has had very irregular cycles and no ovulation from PCOS and two months ago I told her to take cinnamon and apple cider vinegar. Not only did she ovulate last cycle, but she had a chemical pregnancy! It works wonders!

I take acv everyday for overall health and also raw honey in my smoothie. When I get colds I shoot honey and cinnamon and take extra acv. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Look into the benefits of raw honey and cinnamon for PCOS and also Applr Cider Vinegar.
> 
> A friend of mine has had very irregular cycles and no ovulation from PCOS and two months ago I told her to take cinnamon and apple cider vinegar. Not only did she ovulate last cycle, but she had a chemical pregnancy! It works wonders!
> 
> I take acv everyday for overall health and also raw honey in my smoothie. When I get colds I shoot honey and cinnamon and take extra acv. Wonderful stuff!Click to expand...

Im definitly gonna add honey and cinnamon to my diet, but apple cider vinegar is a no no due to my ulcer. 
I was so upset yesterday, and still i am but we did BD just for the sake of SI. Im not sure if i ovulated but it seems like i ovulated cd12 because my temp went up again.


----------



## fairyy

From your chart it seems like you have already ovulated.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> From your chart it seems like you have already ovulated.

I think so too, but will see tomorrow if my temp goes up again then i will count cd12 as ovulation day. Will BD tonight too and wait for af which im sure will show p :cry:


----------



## fairyy

Who knows AF might not show up ;)
Let's be hopeful. 

Do you still have those cramps ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> Who knows AF might not show up ;)
> Let's be hopeful.
> 
> Do you still have those cramps ?

I had cramps until cd8 which was my last day of soy. then i got cramps cd12, more intense cd13 eveining. All gone today.

I didnt do opk today since pcos causes false positive opks, there is not point of using them:cry:

What dpo are u today? any symptoms ?


----------



## fairyy

But you can still do opk to see a pattern along with your bbt chart. Your PCOS is mild. Try it and see whether you get false positive or not. 

I am 7dpo. I changed my pre-o temp and FF gave me crosshair on cd16.
AF due on 21st.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> But you can still do opk to see a pattern along with your bbt chart. Your PCOS is mild. Try it and see whether you get false positive or not.
> 
> I am 7dpo. I changed my pre-o temp and FF gave me crosshair on cd16.
> AF due on 21st.

When will u be testing?


----------



## fairyy

I will test on Friday morning (22nd) if no AF or spotting by then.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> I will test on Friday morning (22nd) if no AF or spotting by then.

with SI last cycle i didnt get pms, maybe some cramping before af and bitchyness lol how about u?


----------



## fairyy

I normally get pms and that bloat feeling one week before AF. But this time I had cramps for three/four days immediately after ovualtion along with bloat. Cramp has stopped now. Nothing much to report.

Btw one funny thing happened today. I was breaking egg to make some scrambled eggs to put in the noodles. I cracked first one and there was two yolks, then again twin yolks on third one. DH tells me not to eat twin yolks. May be he thinks if I eat twin yolks I will get pregnant with twins. Lol. But I scarmbled the first twin yolks:haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> I normally get pms and that bloat feeling one week before AF. But this time I had cramps for three/four days immediately after ovualtion along with bloat. Cramp has stopped now. Nothing much to report.
> 
> Btw one funny thing happened today. I was breaking egg to make some scrambled eggs to put in the noodles. I cracked first one and there was two yolks, then again twin yolks on third one. DH tells me not to eat twin yolks. May be he thinks if I eat twin yolks I will get pregnant with twins. Lol. But I scarmbled the first twin yolks:haha:

hahahha must be a sign! DH wants twins and i want to make him happy but its lot of work having twins. Would u like to have twins?


----------



## fairyy

Yes having twins is lots of work.

I want a singleton. 
But my only chance to have more than one child is to get pregnant with twins. Lol

We have decided for only one baby before wedding and stuck to that. But we decided to try after two years of wedding. But somehow it got delayed to three years (actually DH said he isn't ready :growlmad: )

Then after three years we started NTNP and then also he wasn't actaully ready. So nothing happened from 2013 February to 2015 May. 

Then finally he said he is ready and we started trying actively. But we are sticking to our agreement for one baby but I kind of secretly want two. So if I get pregnant with twins I think I would be ok. :winkwink:
But the twin pregnancy and delivery scares me.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Hey girls! 
*Golden* hang in there girly! At least you know what's wrong so you know how to treat it. There are so any women with unexplained infertility that say they wish they could diagnose_something_. Hopefully you can detect O soon with temps! Do you normally O day 12?

*Fairyy* fx for you! O get just as excited when other women are testing. I'll be checking in. 

All this talk of twins....funny I was just thinking about that the other day. On one hand I would love it on the other....lot and lots of work! 

My last day of my first SI cycle was last night. Other than great sleep I did get a little bloated and upset tummy but nothing so bad that I can't deal with 5 days. Now just gotta wait to see what it does for my O day.


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: Good luck for a good and strong ovulation. 
Hope you "O" on time. 

Twins or not, at first I will be over the moon if I get pregnant :)
It is taking forever:sleep:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Xokittycatxo: Good luck for a good and strong ovulation.
> Hope you "O" on time.
> 
> Twins or not, at first I will be over the moon if I get pregnant :)
> It is taking forever:sleep:

Yes indeed! I just want a bfp already!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo, im feeling better today actually, i juts have to change my diet and life style to deal with it. I never ovulated this early at cd12. Always been cd14-15, but i dont mind having it at 12 lol sooner the better.:coffee: 


Since DH wants twins, this cycle i ate yam everyday until ovulation and im gonna start eating pineapple for couple days. Hopefully turns my uterus into a 5-star resort for my babies :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Cramping again after dinner. PMS starts around 9dpo. But today is either 6/7dpo.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Cramping again after dinner. PMS starts around 9dpo. But today is either 6/7dpo.

Perhaps implantation cramping....keep your eye out for a little spotting :)


----------



## fairyy

Lol :) Every cycle I wait for implantation spotting around 7 to 12dpo. 

But I think it is the staring of PMS. 
If AF arrives I will give SI another try with increasing dosage.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I'm cramping today too, and hav creamy smelly cm


----------



## fairyy

Creamy cm means you have ovulated I think.

Here are my opk's for this cycle:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fairyy

Here is another pic. May be this one is clearer.

As far as ovulation goes Soy hasn't messed up anything. In fact it gave me good quality cm on cd14 and cd15. I get ewcm for four days (but quality isn't that great compared to this cycle ) and ovulate on fourth day or day after fourth day of ewcm. This time I was anticipating the same and expecting to get a +opk on cd16. But I got a positive on cd15 on second day of ewcm. 

So soy gives clear positive opk and good ewcm.

Hope sperms did their work too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lost7

Beautiful OPK's Fairyy! Having had twins before (albeit naturally too), I'm more likely to have another set. Either way I'd be thankful. :happydance:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Here is another pic. May be this one is clearer.
> 
> As far as ovulation goes Soy hasn't messed up anything. In fact it gave me good quality cm on cd14 and cd15. I get ewcm for four days (but quality isn't that great compared to this cycle ) and ovulate on fourth day or day after fourth day of ewcm. This time I was anticipating the same and expecting to get a +opk on cd16. But I got a positive on cd15 on second day of ewcm.
> 
> So soy gives clear positive opk and good ewcm.
> 
> Hope sperms did their work too.

Very nice lines. I would die for a positive opk on cd 15 or even 16! Cd 8 now. My cervix has seemed higher and softer than normally at this point in the game so taking hat as a sign.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Fairy cd18 looks the most positive! 

SI did bring my ovulation to cd12 if i actually ovulated because i usually ovulate cd15-16. Anyways my temp dropped a bit today instead of going up. It was super cold outside so our house too, i was running from bathroom to bed last night so i knew i wouldnt wake p with high temp. Or i didnt ovulated :cry:

I still have cramps and cm is creamy with a bit of stretch to it. But since we BD everynight and i put in softcup for 12 hours, i cant check my cm that often.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

*Golden* btw....you can heal ulcers with ACV. I've read about it many times when researching ACV. cant hurt to look into a little bit at least. I have too much stomach acid and it works for me. 

As far as temps....I'm very guilty of waking up about 30 mins before my alarm but being in that half awake stupor, I forget to temp, or I'm just too lazy, then take my temp when my alarm goes off after technically being awake for a while.

Hopefully you can confirm O soon.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo said:


> *Golden* btw....you can heal ulcers with ACV. I've read about it many times when researching ACV. cant hurt to look into a little bit at least. I have too much stomach acid and it works for me.
> 
> As far as temps....I'm very guilty of waking up about 30 mins before my alarm but being in that half awake stupor, I forget to temp, or I'm just too lazy, then take my temp when my alarm goes off after technically being awake for a while.
> 
> Hopefully you can confirm O soon.

aHH i do that all the time, i wake p hour before my alarm and just force myself to sleep so technically i never temp right after waking p. Too much work! 
and yea i hav tried acv for weight loss and healing stomach problems but it definitely makes it worse.


----------



## fairyy

Golden: Actually cd15 & cd16 if you look closely test line is way darker than control line, no guesssing needed. I didn't test on cd17. On cd18 lines were of same color or test line is little darker when dried.

Yayy you got crosshair on your chart. But why is it blue ?

Lost: Thanks sweetie. Your twins are adorable.:cloud9:

Xokittycatxo: Keep BDing everyother day to be safe. You never know soy might bring ovualtion forward. Have you started doing opk's ?


----------



## Powell130

fairyy said:


> Golden: Actually cd15 & cd16 if you look closely test line is way darker than control line, no guesssing needed. I didn't test on cd17. On cd18 lines were of same color or test line is little darker when dried.
> 
> Yayy you got crosshair on your chart. But why is it blue ?
> 
> Lost: Thanks sweetie. Your twins are adorable.:cloud9:
> 
> Xokittycatxo: Keep BDing everyother day to be safe. You never know soy might bring ovualtion forward. Have you started doing opk's ?

I think blue means its set on OPK


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Golden: Actually cd15 & cd16 if you look closely test line is way darker than control line, no guesssing needed. I didn't test on cd17. On cd18 lines were of same color or test line is little darker when dried.
> 
> Yayy you got crosshair on your chart. But why is it blue ?
> 
> Lost: Thanks sweetie. Your twins are adorable.:cloud9:
> 
> Xokittycatxo: Keep BDing everyother day to be safe. You never know soy might bring ovualtion forward. Have you started doing opk's ?

Started yesterday BFN in the evening but I'm going to continue just to be safe. 

* golden * sorry ACV didn't work for you! Everything is not for everyone unfortunately.


----------



## GoldenRatio

If u set it to opk then it's red without cover line and if u set ovulation and cover line manual then it's blue .

When I set to opk, I get ovulation cd13 so I just entered manually for now


----------



## fairyy

I am losing hope now. My cramps are stronger now exactly like pre AF cramps and started around same dpo when it exactly starts. 

I am cursing the :spermy: now. 
Seems like they didn't do their job. :grr:


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> I am losing hope now. My cramps are stronger now exactly like pre AF cramps and started around same dpo when it exactly starts.
> 
> I am cursing the :spermy: now.
> Seems like they didn't do their job. :grr:

Yea i get af cramps around 8dpo too, but with SI i got cramps 2-3days before af soooooooo maybe its not af cramps:thumbup:

I wore my pjs last night bkz its -30 outside and guess what?! my temp went up:wacko: i feel like i cant relay on my bbt chart this cycle since outside factors hav been effecting the outcome :dohh::coffee: sounded like scientist there for second :blush:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I am losing hope now. My cramps are stronger now exactly like pre AF cramps and started around same dpo when it exactly starts.
> 
> I am cursing the :spermy: now.
> Seems like they didn't do their job. :grr:
> 
> Yea i get af cramps around 8dpo too, but with SI i got cramps 2-3days before af soooooooo maybe its not af cramps:thumbup:
> 
> I wore my pjs last night bkz its -30 outside and guess what?! my temp went up:wacko: i feel like i cant relay on my bbt chart this cycle since outside factors hav been effecting the outcome :dohh::coffee: sounded like scientist there for second :blush:Click to expand...

Lol, before really ttc and when I just started reading these boards, it was all Greek to me! 
I forgot to turn my heat down before going to bed last night so when I got up to temp of course it was up. I turned it down and went back to sleep for maybe an hour then took t again and it was lower so I used that. That's the first time I've forgotten my heat :dohh:


----------



## fairyy

GoldenRatio said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I am losing hope now. My cramps are stronger now exactly like pre AF cramps and started around same dpo when it exactly starts.
> 
> I am cursing the :spermy: now.
> Seems like they didn't do their job. :grr:
> 
> Yea i get af cramps around 8dpo too, but with SI i got cramps 2-3days before af soooooooo maybe its not af cramps:thumbup:
> 
> I wore my pjs last night bkz its -30 outside and guess what?! my temp went up:wacko: i feel like i cant relay on my bbt chart this cycle since outside factors hav been effecting the outcome :dohh::coffee: sounded like scientist there for second :blush:Click to expand...

Now after reading that I am hopeful again :haha:

You surely have ovualted. Now the wait begins. TWW is so boring. We can do nothing but wait.


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea i dont even have any symptoms to spot, except cramps but it comes and goes:shrug:

Also my poop was green :blush::blush::blush: is that a symptom 

do u still have cramps?


----------



## fairyy

I am ok today. 
I know again it will start around Monday or Tuesday. That is the typical pattern for me.

Green poop. That is strange. Hope it is a BFP sign ;)

I am super sleepy right now. May be beacause I slept late at night and woke up little early to go for workout. Had gone to gym after a long break. Make sense that I am sleepy now. I need a nap:sleep:


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> I am ok today.
> I know again it will start around Monday or Tuesday. That is the typical pattern for me.
> 
> Green poop. That is strange. Hope it is a BFP sign ;)
> 
> I am super sleepy right now. May be beacause I slept late at night and woke up little early to go for workout. Had gone to gym after a long break. Make sense that I am sleepy now. I need a nap:sleep:

I wish i could just be a housewife! i hate working and waking p early. i hav training right after work tonight but got no energy to go.

ps: i got very white almost thick white cm so ovulation is done for sure if i ovulated


----------



## fairyy

I don't have EAD right now. So not able to work. But I am now eligible to apply. Waiting for DH's status extension papers. After that I can apply for EAD. 

Creamy cm I get after ovulation around 3dpo. It says creamy for quite few days, then I am dry for few days and watery again and BAM AF starts.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> I don't have EAD right now. So not able to work. But I am now eligible to apply. Waiting for DH's status extension papers. After that I can apply for EAD.
> 
> Creamy cm I get after ovulation around 3dpo. It says creamy for quite few days, then I am dry for few days and watery again and BAM AF starts.

Im just praying that DH gets rich so i can sleep 24/7 hehe im bit lazy always.

So i did some adjusting to my chart and i got the cross! saturday and sunday i woke p at 11am and usually i wake p 7am and thats my usual temp time so i used a temp adjuster tool and changed those two temps accordingly. :blush: Clearly i dont have enuf temp for ff to calculate coverline...


----------



## fairyy

Enjoy your weekend after today's training and relax :)

I think you might have ovulated on cd13. Anyways you have covered your bases pretty well by BDing on right days and you are in TWW now. So don't worry. Let's hope for the positive outcome by the end of this TWW.

Btw you can sleep as many hours as you want to during your maternity leave.:yipee:


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahahha i know! thats why i wanna get pregnant asap because DH doesnt want me to go back to work after maternity leave so once i get pregnant, im set for life :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Yayyy Golden everything is set. Just need to get that BFP. Come on baby.:baby:


----------



## Powell130

26 week soy bump!
 



Attached Files:







3333.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## fairyy

Lovely Soy bump Powell :)
Nice to see you update about pregnancy. It is encouraging for us to evidence the soy success. One question for you btw. What were your TWW symptoms with soy BFP's both the time ? 

How are the other pregnant ladies doing ? 

Xokittycatxo: How are you ? Any progression on opk ?

Golden: Any symptoms yet ?


----------



## Powell130

I had no tell tell symptoms either time! Mild period like cramping, creamy CM starting 3DPO both times. With #1 I had sore boobs on the sides by my armpits; no sore boobs this time. What made me test early (9DPO) this time was sleeping like a rock the night before. I usually wake 2-4 x to go pee and wake several times trying to get comfy and such but didn't wake once that night.


----------



## dimmu

fairyy said:


> Lovely Soy bump Powell :)
> Nice to see you update about pregnancy. It is encouraging for us to evidence the soy success. One question for you btw. What were your TWW symptoms with soy BFP's both the time ?
> 
> How are the other pregnant ladies doing ?

Happened to see your comment so thought I'd update.:)
Another SI-bump doing very well here, all was looking as it should in the 12 week scan a few weeks ago.

With regards to the symptoms during the TWW; my main symptom was the lack of usual AF-symptoms, so no sore breasts, no cramping and bloating that I usually get. In fact I thought I would be out as there was nothing to indicate I could be pregnant, especially as with my previous non-SI pregnancy I got sore nipples before the BFP. Other than the lack of symptoms the only thing I had was that at 5 dpo I got these really sharp stabbing short-lived pains around my uterus area when I was having dinner. Not sure what it was as it seems a bit early for implantation. Oh and I also had ovulation cramps which I don't usually get. My pregnancy symptoms and morning sickness only started appearing after the BFP.


----------



## LoraLoo

Lovely bump Powell &#128515;

Early days here for me but so far things seem to be going well. His is my second soya pregnancy- the first ended in miscarriage.

Could I be added to the first page please Lost... Thanks!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Such a cute pump powell, pregnancy definitely looks prettier on skinny ladies! As soon as i get bfp, im gonna stop sucking my belly and sure enuf i will look 6 month pregnant already hehe

i think im 7dpo and dont hav symptoms. I get odd cramps but nothing unusual. Also i hav been sleeping well and my sex drive is higher than usual. 

Did u get any symptoms fairy?


----------



## Lost7

LoraLoo said:


> Lovely bump Powell &#128515;
> 
> Early days here for me but so far things seem to be going well. His is my second soya pregnancy- the first ended in miscarriage.
> 
> Could I be added to the first page please Lost... Thanks!

Yes certainly, what days and dosages did you take?


----------



## Lost7

First page updated.
Given your latest loss was a SI baby, I've now added an SI Angels section too. Please confirm days / dosage of your second successful SI cycle when you can.


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks lost. 

My first cycle I did days 3-7 100mg, 100mg, 150mg, 150mg, 200mg. That was the miscarriage

Second cycle I did 5-9, same dosage. Hoping the dosage has possibly given me a better quality egg this time. Fingers crossed


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks lost. 

My first cycle I did days 3-7 100mg, 100mg, 150mg, 150mg, 200mg. That was the miscarriage

Second cycle I did 5-9, same dosage. Hoping the later start has possibly given me a better quality egg this time. Fingers crossed


----------



## fairyy

Thanks preggo ladies for updating. So nice to see you pop up and update.:flower:
So glad that everything is progressing well. :)

Golden: I already have a five month pregnant belly. Lol 

No symptoms for me other than cramps. I had exterme high sex drive on 6 or 7dpo if I remember correctly. That's it. Nothing after that.

I will be testing on Thursday afternoon or evening with a good 3/4hours hold. Hope that is ok. That would be either 14 or 15dpo. My temp is so low this cycle. It is not rising the way it should. It is different than my temp other cycles when I charted. :shrug:. If I get AF that's ok. I am hopeful for next two cycles. It is only the first cycle of soy. I am consoling myself :haha:


----------



## Mummy1506

Don't be too downbeat with mild PCOS I have mild case too diagnosed over 10 years ago, as long as you're ovulating regularly it should be fine. I have the long cycles & later ovulation but hasn't stopped me conceiving. 

Good luck xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> Thanks preggo ladies for updating. So nice to see you pop up and update.:flower:
> So glad that everything is progressing well. :)
> 
> Golden: I already have a five month pregnant belly. Lol
> 
> No symptoms for me other than cramps. I had exterme high sex drive on 6 or 7dpo if I remember correctly. That's it. Nothing after that.
> 
> I will be testing on Thursday afternoon or evening with a good 3/4hours hold. Hope that is ok. That would be either 14 or 15dpo. My temp is so low this cycle. It is not rising the way it should. It is different than my temp other cycles when I charted. :shrug:. If I get AF that's ok. I am hopeful for next two cycles. It is only the first cycle of soy. I am consoling myself :haha:


Yes! i had high sex drive 6dpo and today 7dpo hehe weird ha! SI keeps ur temp low a bit. I didnt get the high sex drive with my last cycle so maybe its a good sign? hopefully:hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Mummy1506 said:


> Don't be too downbeat with mild PCOS I have mild case too diagnosed over 10 years ago, as long as you're ovulating regularly it should be fine. I have the long cycles & later ovulation but hasn't stopped me conceiving.
> 
> Good luck xx

Thanks hun, im just confused bkz i never had late ovulation nor long cycles. I confirm ovulation with opks and temp all the time, so i wonder temp shift is not enuf to confirm ovulation?

so with pcos, did u hav to change ur diet? and how long did u try to conceive?


----------



## Mummy1506

GoldenRatio said:


> Mummy1506 said:
> 
> 
> Don't be too downbeat with mild PCOS I have mild case too diagnosed over 10 years ago, as long as you're ovulating regularly it should be fine. I have the long cycles & later ovulation but hasn't stopped me conceiving.
> 
> Good luck xx
> 
> Thanks hun, im just confused bkz i never had late ovulation nor long cycles. I confirm ovulation with opks and temp all the time, so i wonder temp shift is not enuf to confirm ovulation?
> 
> so with pcos, did u hav to change ur diet? and how long did u try to conceive?Click to expand...

It doesn't always affect people the same way some people have short cycles too or normal cycles just with other symptoms like acne & weight gain. 

I've been pretty lucky 2 months with ds1, we only dtd once the whole month with ds2. First month with my MC & 1 cycle back with current pregnancy. As long as you're tracking I used opks & cm as my main indicators & started bbt just to confirm. 

Hope that helps xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Mummy1506 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy1506 said:
> 
> 
> Don't be too downbeat with mild PCOS I have mild case too diagnosed over 10 years ago, as long as you're ovulating regularly it should be fine. I have the long cycles & later ovulation but hasn't stopped me conceiving.
> 
> Good luck xx
> 
> Thanks hun, im just confused bkz i never had late ovulation nor long cycles. I confirm ovulation with opks and temp all the time, so i wonder temp shift is not enuf to confirm ovulation?
> 
> so with pcos, did u hav to change ur diet? and how long did u try to conceive?Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't always affect people the same way some people have short cycles too or normal cycles just with other symptoms like acne & weight gain.
> 
> I've been pretty lucky 2 months with ds1, we only dtd once the whole month with ds2. First month with my MC & 1 cycle back with current pregnancy. As long as you're tracking I used opks & cm as my main indicators & started bbt just to confirm.
> 
> Hope that helps xxClick to expand...

Thanks! definitely gives me hope:hugs:

I always had acne so im assuming thats my symptom for sure. Also weight gain, when i eat low carb, i lose weight and if i eat normal like everyone else, i gain weight. After hearing that i have pcos, explains why i cant lose weight without giving up carbs:cry: 

What symptoms do u have from pcos?


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Hi girls, keeping my FX for you Lost and Fairry in the 2ww! 

I got some watery cm today at day 12 and also my opk was definitely a little darker! This is great but I'm hoping I won't O too soon because OH is away until wed/Thurs. if I do O even on cd 15 that will give me about an 11 day lp which is amazing considering it was 7. That's best case scenario of SI brings O forward and cycle length stays the same.

Thanks ladies for updating wth the soy bumps! Very encouraging and congrats!


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: You might ovulate by the weekend. I hope you ovulate when your OH is back to home so that you can bd enough then. :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo, i hope u dont ovulate so soon and catch ur hubby! btw i can never get ur user name right, its so hard


Anyways last night had really bad headache, and this morning i woke p with the same headache and intense stomach ache. Really unfamiliar feeling in my stomach, probably gas :blush: then as i was leaving the house for work, i started getting sharp cramps. :shrug: then i came to work angry, donno why im so angry hehe i even thought about leaving work and going to bed. :shrug::shrug::shrug: my hormones are so messed p :coffee:


----------



## fairyy

Your symptoms sounds promising :thumbup:

Seems BFP is only few days away. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> Your symptoms sounds promising :thumbup:
> 
> Seems BFP is only few days away. Fingers crossed.

hehe my symptoms always sound promising:holly:


----------



## fairyy

I have found this thread about Soy BFP's. 

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...th_soy_isoflavones.?cpg=2&csi=2045129367&pd=1


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> I have found this thread about Soy BFP's.
> 
> https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...th_soy_isoflavones.?cpg=2&csi=2045129367&pd=1

I found the same one and I'm absolutely guilty of ready every single reply lol. Very encouraging though!


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahahha i did the same thing before i started SI, definitely makes u believe SI works :dohh:

Last night i had headache and cramps, it wasnt like af cramps, it was around my belly button anyways this morning it feels like af cramps tho. After having cramps like that, i tested and it was negative. I know it was too early and my urine was diluted but still makes me upset seeing negative. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## fairyy

You aren't out. It is way too early. Probably test again on Friday with good 3/4hrs hold. 

Yes that thread is so encouraging. I read it over and over again:wacko:

Coming cycle I am thinking of doing soy from 2-6. 120,160,160,200,200. 
This cycle I did from 3-7. 120,120,120,160,160. 

Should I take it from 3-7 or 2-6 ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> You aren't out. It is way too early. Probably test again on Friday with good 3/4hrs hold.
> 
> Yes that thread is so encouraging. I read it over and over again:wacko:
> 
> Coming cycle I am thinking of doing soy from 2-6. 120,160,160,200,200.
> This cycle I did from 3-7. 120,120,120,160,160.
> 
> Should I take it from 3-7 or 2-6 ?

since u already did 3-7, try 2-6 next cycle


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Golden.

Xokittycatxo: Any update on opk's or cm ? 
Are you fertile yet ?


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Thanks Golden.
> 
> Xokittycatxo: Any update on opk's or cm ?
> Are you fertile yet ?

Still watery cm but not getting anywhere with the opks. Bummer. Back taking the b6 and I'm tempted to start taking Fertilaid. It does contain vitex though and I know you shouldn't take them with the SI but do you think it would be ok at this point or should I wait until after O?


----------



## fairyy

I don't have any idea about this hun. 

But I think it would be safe to wait until after ovulation.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Golden.
> 
> Xokittycatxo: Any update on opk's or cm ?
> Are you fertile yet ?
> 
> Still watery cm but not getting anywhere with the opks. Bummer. Back taking the b6 and I'm tempted to start taking Fertilaid. It does contain vitex though and I know you shouldn't take them with the SI but do you think it would be ok at this point or should I wait until after O?Click to expand...

Dont take fertilaid, taking vitex with soy is a bad idea. What Cd are u? and what cd u usually ovulate? did u take cd3-7 soy?

I think im 10dpo today, Last two days i have been sweaty and super hot all the time then i feel super cold at nights then wake p from sweat. So weird...DH has cold maybe im getting that from him:dohh:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Golden.
> 
> Xokittycatxo: Any update on opk's or cm ?
> Are you fertile yet ?
> 
> Still watery cm but not getting anywhere with the opks. Bummer. Back taking the b6 and I'm tempted to start taking Fertilaid. It does contain vitex though and I know you shouldn't take them with the SI but do you think it would be ok at this point or should I wait until after O?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont take fertilaid, taking vitex with soy is a bad idea. What Cd are u? and what cd u usually ovulate? did u take cd3-7 soy?
> 
> I think im 10dpo today, Last two days i have been sweaty and super hot all the time then i feel super cold at nights then wake p from sweat. So weird...DH has cold maybe im getting that from him:dohh:Click to expand...

Even if I took the soy over a week ago? I'm on cd15 and I feel like I'm not even going to O :nope:

I just feel like maybe the SI wasn't a good choice for me. When do you think it would be ok to get back on the vitex? I know they cancel each other out but I recall reading some women that did take vitex after finishing the soy in their cycle. I did take it last night but only 2 caps instead of full 3 dose.


----------



## fairyy

When do you normally ovualte ? Earlier or later in your cycle ? How long your cycles are ?


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> When do you normally ovualte ? Earlier or later in your cycle ? How long your cycles are ?

Normally day 18-19 and m cycles are 26 days on average


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> When do you normally ovualte ? Earlier or later in your cycle ? How long your cycles are ?
> 
> Normally day 18-19 and m cycles are 26 days on averageClick to expand...


Okey so just relax and dont take any vitex, lets see what soy does this cycle. maybe u gonna ovulate around 18-19 again but lp might be longer than usual. So i wouldnt take anything else to see what SI is doing on its own. 

Also how many times a day do you use opk? and what time?
Did u get ovulation pain? how is ur cm today?


----------



## fairyy

Yes I agree with Golden. I think you should ovulate within a week or so. 
Are you temping too ?


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Ok I'll try and wait it out. I did gain about a lb from the soy and that just shot up a red flag I think. 

I do temp! I'll post a link to my chart. My cm seems patchy. Watery here and a little creamier sometimes. The only stable thing is my cp which remains high. 

I am going to continue with the b vitamins I'm assuming no that's ok....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/60c4f2


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo said:


> Ok I'll try and wait it out. I did gain about a lb from the soy and that just shot up a red flag I think.
> 
> I do temp! I'll post a link to my chart. My cm seems patchy. Watery here and a little creamier sometimes. The only stable thing is my cp which remains high.
> 
> I am going to continue with the b vitamins I'm assuming no that's ok....
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/60c4f2

Soy Iso makes u produce more estrogen at the beginning of ur cycle which will help u produce more eggs or better quality eggs depends on when u take the SI. However, ur problem is not ovulation, ur problem is short lp which means low progesterone. More estrogen at the beginning of ur cycle will not lengthen ur lp since more estrogen doesnt mean more progesterone. Doesnt matter which day you ovulate, early or late, ur lp will remain the same unless you work towards lengthening ur lp. You probably think if you ovulate early then u wil have more days left for lp? which is wrong, for example if i ovulate cd12, then i will get my af cd26 (lp 14days)

So my conclusion is that you dont need SI, you need to take supplements that makes more progesterone or go to doctor and get progesterone cream. 

I didnt mean to give u a lecture but i highly recommend you watch the video and understand whats p. He explains everything really well. 

For this cycle, keep taking vitamin b and next cycle go back to vitex and vitamin b to lengthen ur lp.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_owp8kNMus


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'll try and wait it out. I did gain about a lb from the soy and that just shot up a red flag I think.
> 
> I do temp! I'll post a link to my chart. My cm seems patchy. Watery here and a little creamier sometimes. The only stable thing is my cp which remains high.
> 
> I am going to continue with the b vitamins I'm assuming no that's ok....
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/60c4f2
> 
> Soy Iso makes u produce more estrogen at the beginning of ur cycle which will help u produce more eggs or better quality eggs depends on when u take the SI. However, ur problem is not ovulation, ur problem is short lp which means low progesterone. More estrogen at the beginning of ur cycle will not lengthen ur lp since more estrogen doesnt mean more progesterone. Doesnt matter which day you ovulate, early or late, ur lp will remain the same unless you work towards lengthening ur lp. You probably think if you ovulate early then u wil have more days left for lp? which is wrong, for example if i ovulate cd12, then i will get my af cd26 (lp 14days)
> 
> So my conclusion is that you dont need SI, you need to take supplements that makes more progesterone or go to doctor and get progesterone cream.
> 
> I didnt mean to give u a lecture but i highly recommend you watch the video and understand whats p. He explains everything really well.
> 
> For this cycle, keep taking vitamin b and next cycle go back to vitex and vitamin b to lengthen ur lp.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_owp8kNMusClick to expand...

That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## fairyy

I still think you are going to ovulate in next few days. Wait for it. It will happen. Don't tamper your cycle. Ovulation might be delayed by few days.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> I still think you are going to ovulate in next few days. Wait for it. It will happen. Don't tamper your cycle. Ovulation might be delayed by few days.

Thank you both for your support. I'm going to leave the vitex alone until after O (if I do!). I hope you're right Fairyy and I O around cd18/19. Heck is take a couple days late just so long as I do. 

I started researching the B6 and B complex more after I already had taken my SI and I realized that is what I may have needed. Ah well. Ml earning curve. Reading the symptoms of low progesterone I think that may be it as well. I do recall using the natural progesterone cream I had fewer symptoms. 

I'll keep you posted and still have my FX for you both in the 2ww!


----------



## fairyy

Better that you haven't ovulated already because you said your OH is going out of town. 

Now if you ovulate in next few days then he'll be home to bd enough. So take it as a positive thing :)

First cycle of Soy didn't work for me. Today is cd1. 
I took cd3-7, 120,120,120,160,160. 

Second cycle I had plans to take: 120,160,160,200,200

Third cycle: 160,160,160,200,200

But now I am thinking to take the dosages what I planned for third cycle. Because I won't be continuing soy if it won't work this time in the second cycle.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Got bfn this morning so soy didnt work for me. Im just not sure whats wrong with me, pcos girls say that they dont ovulate but i think i ovulate and plus soy should hav made me ovulate. 

Anyways im done taking soy but i will be around to see soy bfps:hugs:


----------



## fairyy

You are only 10 or 11dpo. Don't count yourself out yet.:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Don't count yourself out yet! Most BFPs come 14DPO or after. Good luck!


----------



## GoldenRatio

When did ur get ur bfp Powell? and was it frer or ic?


----------



## fairyy

Today is cd2 and I would be starting SI from tonight. 
Is it ok to have these while taking SI or before ovulation ?

These are made with soy milk.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Powell130

GoldenRatio said:


> When did ur get ur bfp Powell? and was it frer or ic?

This pregnancy I got my BFP on 9DPO and bout passed out cuz I didn't get my BFP with #1 until 18DPO! Both were with ICs but this time it was a 10miu so a regular IC wouldn't have picked it up for another day or two.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies, this is going to be a long story but I think I was diagnosed wrong. So my doctor ordered blood test and I gav blood the day before I got positive opk. After the hormone test, he ordered ultrasound. After he got all the results back, he said my ultrasound is clean meaning no cysts but my FSH n LH hormone ratio is off. Usually it should be 1:1 and mine was 1:5, FSH was 4 and LH was 19. So he told me that I hav PCOS. However, I hav hard time believing that I'm not ovulating bkz I always confirm ovulation with bbt. I wonder if my LH was at 19 because I was getting my LH surge. And I think it was my doctors mistake that he didn't pay attention to which cd I was on the day i gav blood. What do you ladies think? Should I talk to my doctor about it or start taking metformin??


----------



## fairyy

Normal basic is day3 blood to look for AMH, FSH, LH and day21 blood to see progesterone level, HSG to see whether your tubes are clear or not. Ultrasound to see if you have any cysts or not. 

I just checked my report they did my LH & FSH on cd3. LH was 4.25 and FSH was 5.23. So as you said it was almost 1:1. 

Ask to repeat blood on day3 and again on day21 (7dpo).


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: I peeked at your chart and happy to see that you got a +opk on cd17. Yay right on time:happydance:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Thanks *fairyy* I was a little surprised to see the :) on my cbd this morning! If i stay consistent I will get another stronger + tomorrow and should O shortly after on Sunday or Monday. 

At least I will probably O! 

I remember reading someone asking about eating soy while taking soy. I would think one soy yogurt would be ok as long as your not also drinking glass after glass of soy milk. I believe that may be a bit too much. 

*Golden* sorry I'm not very knowledgeable about hormone testing but Fairyys suggestion sounds logical and would confirm if your theory about the mix up is indeed correct.


----------



## Lost7

Didn't need SI. 19 months TTC and finally, our rainbow is coming.

https://i.imgur.com/XyuDyB4.jpg


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Lost7 said:


> Didn't need SI. 19 months TTC and finally, our rainbow is coming.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/XyuDyB4.jpg


Yay! Congrats :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Lost7 said:


> Didn't need SI. 19 months TTC and finally, our rainbow is coming.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/XyuDyB4.jpg

Congrats Lost7!! So happy for u, fx it sticks:)

Kittycat, finally got positive opk?! Get to BDing, I hope ur lp lasts longer this time


----------



## Lost7

Clear blue digital says 1-2. 
4 tests can't be wrong! 

Stick little one!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats lost! What a great line.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

*golden* yes finally I'm so happy i was really worried I wasn't going to even O. I be happy if my lp is even 1 days longer honestly.


----------



## fairyy

Congrats again Lost:flower:
Look at that second pink line. It is beautiful. Plus that digital says "pregnant". :thumbup:

Good luck and I pray that this is your much awaited sticky snuggly baby or babies ;)


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: How is it going ? 

Golden: Any update ?

I am wondering should I take (day 2-6) 160,160,160,200,200 ? Or 160,160,200,200,200 ? 
This is my third day. Should I take 160 or 200 ?

Last cycle I took from cd3-7, 120,120,120,160,160.
:help:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Xokittycatxo: How is it going ?
> 
> Golden: Any update ?
> 
> I am wondering should I take (day 2-6) 160,160,160,200,200 ? Or 160,160,200,200,200 ?
> This is my third day. Should I take 160 or 200 ?
> 
> Last cycle I took from cd3-7, 120,120,120,160,160.
> :help:


I had a temp spike today and all my opks are now - save for the fmu which was very positive. Cp still feels high but my cm didn't get as wet this cycle as it usually does.strange because I've read si creates or increases that ewcm for some. Anyway I'm thinking I o today or possibly even early this morning bases on my opk. 

Frustratin since oh is not making himself available even though I've stressed how important the timing is and he is the one that really wanted to start trying. Now it seems like we will have missed my window and wasted a month :cry:
But I guess it's just as well since my lp probably still isn't long enough. It does seem earlier but we will see when af shows up.

*Fairyy* why did you decide to change the cycle days for soy?


----------



## Lost7

Lora, Just added your SI information to Page 1. Sorry it's taken a while - it's been mad here. :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Sorry Xokittycatxo :hugs:
Can't he be home tonight ? 

cd3-7 didn't work for me. So I am trying 2-6 this cycle. 
Let's see what it does to my cycle. Probably this is the last cycle of SI for me. 

Lost: Do you think you ovulated early on the first day of positive opk and managed to BD day before ovulation ? Quite possible right ?


----------



## Lost7

fairyy said:


> Sorry Xokittycatxo :hugs:
> Can't he be home tonight ?
> 
> cd3-7 didn't work for me. So I am trying 2-6 this cycle.
> Let's see what it does to my cycle. Probably this is the last cycle of SI for me.
> 
> Lost: Do you think you ovulated early on the first day of positive opk and managed to BD day before ovulation ? Quite possible right ?

That's exactly what I think hun. I think FF have it all wrong! :haha:

I think I am 12DPO. 
I had + OPK's CD15 & CD17.
FF thinks I O'd on CD17, We ONLY BD'd on CD14 with CD he couldn't finish (Sorry, TMI). So yeah, I think it would be more realistic to get pregnant the day after baby dancing than 3 days later lol!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies I'm 13dpo today and yesterday I had some ewcm and today lots of creamy cm, some cramps but that's all. I was super bitchy this morning so af should be coming soon. I'm expecting it tomorrow since I always get it on 14dpo.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Didn't need SI. 19 months TTC and finally, our rainbow is coming.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/XyuDyB4.jpg

Omg congrats!!!!!! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Lost7

Thank you! Considering I'm only 11DPO and I've just had a 2-3 on a CB, I'm guessing it could be another Twin Pregnancy! :) 

Waiting for the doctors to call me back, burgh! Give me some betas already! :D Thanks Powell!


----------



## Powell130

Mine was 1-2 on 10DPO then three days later it was 2-3 then another three days it went up to 3+ so high HCG doesn't always mean twins! My sons doubling time was around 22 hours. I read something about boys sometimes have faster doubling times but my doc said it's not really indicitative either way or able to tell multiples either since HCG levels can vary sooooo much


----------



## Lost7

Well hopefully, I'll find out tomorrow. My scan is at 12. Even if it's just 1 black dot in my womb I'll be happy. I know it's too early for the HB and shape of a baby, I just need to know he's safe in my womb. Bonus if it's twins again. Mine are 6 in 20 days time. :happydance:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Sorry Xokittycatxo :hugs:
> Can't he be home tonight ?
> 
> cd3-7 didn't work for me. So I am trying 2-6 this cycle.
> Let's see what it does to my cycle. Probably this is the last cycle of SI for me.
> 
> Lost: Do you think you ovulated early on the first day of positive opk and managed to BD day before ovulation ? Quite possible right ?


So I did get some bd in last night. Not sure how super our timing was since my O was definitely earlier than I would have thought but fx anyway. I will be stoked if my lp just ends up being 8-9 days this cycle. 

As far as SI...not sure if it was that or he b6 or just a fluke that moved my O day up but I did have O pain which I _never _ get. However my cm was really patchy and didn't even get as watery as normal, not sure what that was about. 
I will see what my lp does and then decide if I'll try it again next cycle. 

Good luck with changing the cycle days fairyy! I'll be anxious to see how it works.

I'm taking my Fertilaid now and using my progesterone cream.

*golden* I know a lot of women that are certain af is coming because the symptoms are all there and end up with bfp so have some hope! As hey say, not out until :witch: shows. Fx


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: Usually "O" happens the day after the first positive opk (this is the case with me too ). So I think you BDed on right day. If possible I would say BD today too. 

I am eager to know too by changing the cycle days and dosages what impact it would have on ovulation this time. I didn't get any pain around ovulation last time. Just more cramping after "O" till AF. So it didn't work last time or we have some other issues with our fertility. 

If nothing this cycle then I would try one more cycle from cd4-8 or cd5-9 and the STOP SI. I am interested to try from cd4-8 or cd5-9 because I ovulate on my own and just need a strong egg. I read somewhere one lady took soy later (5-9) as she was ovulating on her own and got her BFP. 

Women who are slightly elder it took two to three cycle for them to conceive on SI. So it is ok that it didn't happen first time for us.


----------



## GoldenRatio

when i checked my cervix this morning , i got a brownish cm but then checked again afternoon and it was just yellowish cm. Plus i got this unbearable headache. I usually never spot before af so not sure what that brown was...cp is medium and closed right now, i hope it never opens hihihihihih


----------



## GoldenRatio

well af got me this morning at CD27 which means i did ovulate when i got positive opk and my lp was 14 days. Thats why i cant believe that i hav pcos and not able to ovulate. 

Should i try an other soy cycle (2-6) or just let it be? this month im planning to stop using temp and opks and just relax.


----------



## Lost7

Sorry AF got you. 

Unless I'm missing something you did ovulate or you wouldn't have got crosshairs. 

A 14 day LP, gosh I wish mine was that long then maybe it wouldn't have taken 19 months.


----------



## Tesh23

Powell130 said:


> Mine was 1-2 on 10DPO then three days later it was 2-3 then another three days it went up to 3+ so high HCG doesn't always mean twins! My sons doubling time was around 22 hours. I read something about boys sometimes have faster doubling times but my doc said it's not really indicitative either way or able to tell multiples either since HCG levels can vary sooooo much

Congrats lost!! Wow and no need for the si how wonderful!! 

I agree with Powell about the hcg! I got a 2-3 at 11dpo! And at 12dpo my beta was 165. Have also Heard that with boys hcg levels tends To rise pretty quickly but I guess it can vary with each pregnancy.

Hope u get your results soon! Congrats again mama!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun, I guess todays beta is between 160 - 360 (I guess around 250), hope to find out todays results tomorrow, then back on Thursday for another beta with results for that on Friday! Thanks hun! 

Weird part is, I usually feel ovulation. This month I actually didn't, I had to believe that FF said I ovulated!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Lost7 said:


> Sorry AF got you.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something you did ovulate or you wouldn't have got crosshairs.
> 
> A 14 day LP, gosh I wish mine was that long then maybe it wouldn't have taken 19 months.

My doctor said that I hav PCOS and probably not ovulating, but I hav hard time believing that I don't ovulate. Ff says that I ovulate and 14day lp works on clock every cycle. Oh well I will just take inositol and no soy this cycle and see what happens. 
Next cycle I will be starting clomid but I don't think it will work any different than soy


----------



## Lost7

As well as cross hairs being indicative of ovulation, you should ask your doctor for a scan at ovulation, he'd be able to see the egg(s) and also a blood test would confirm your ovulation. Good luck!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well after debating with myself for hours, i decided to try soy one more month before i start meds. 

Im gonna take inositol and SI, will see what happens. Im not gonna use opks or bbt because i wanna relax this month. I will know when im ovulating by pain and cm anyways. 

Planning to take cd2-6, 160,160,200,200,200


----------



## Lost7

Best of luck! Keep us informed how it goes.


----------



## fairyy

Golden: Sorry that AF got you :hugs:

All the best for second round of soy. :thumbup:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Golden...bummer! Dang :witch:

Fairyy where are you in your cycle?? I forget....2ww still?

I had to mention that the weight I gained with the SI (about 1-2 lbs) came off literally as soon as I 
ovulated¡ 
I think it's worth another shot next cycle since it seemed to move O up. As long as I can lengthen my lp with the b6 is say I'm on the right path.


----------



## fairyy

Cd6 here.
Took my last dose of soy tonight and now we wait to ovulate.


----------



## GoldenRatio

xokittycat, which days will u be taking soy next cycle?


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> xokittycat, which days will u be taking soy next cycle?

I'll probably stick with 2-6 although I'm tempted to try 3-7 as that seems to be the more popular choice. Going to see what my lp does and go from there.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Took my first soy yesterday cd2, will be taking 160,160,200,200,200 this cycle. 

Didnt get side effects (cramps) like my lasy cycle so fx it stays that way.


----------



## fairyy

I got cramps like last cycle while taking it. :shrug:
We suppose to get cramps during ovulation right as soy makes ovulation stronger!
I wonder if soy is working for me or not. Anyways this is my last cycle on soy.

Yesterday I got to know that one of my friend is expecting baby#2 in July. She was on birth control, stopped it and got pregnant in second or third cycle. Even she got to choose the birth month. 

Why is it so hard for us ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> I got cramps like last cycle while taking it. :shrug:
> We suppose to get cramps during ovulation right as soy makes ovulation stronger!
> I wonder if soy is working for me or not. Anyways this is my last cycle on soy.
> 
> Yesterday I got to know that one of my friend is expecting baby#2 in July. She was on birth control, stopped it and got pregnant in second or third cycle. Even she got to choose the birth month.
> 
> Why is it so hard for us ?

I got some cramps after i wrote the post lol so i guess its normal to hav cramps while taking soy. Since we took cd2-6, maybe we will get results this time. 

Its just easy for some ppl, im sure everything is timed and we will have our bundle of joy when the time is right. I believe that no matter how stressed u are, or how much you obsesses over it, the outcome will be the same. Lets just relax! if soy doesnt work, then we will try something else:hugs: there is always ivf too

Anyways DH was supposed to stay away from sex for 3 days and give sperm for analysis. Omg, was that ever hard for him! Last night i had to be mean to keep him off me, he got all upset and went to bed. This morning he gave the sample, thank god! Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

*Fairyy* how many soy cycles have you done? I hope the 2-6 works for you! Have you considered though changing brands? Sometimes that's all it takes. One brand of maca works for me the best and the others I have tried are just soso. 

I undersrand you feeling slighted about not being able to conceive easy peasy. I have a friend that is the same age and has to be on bc, use condoms and spermicide or she gets knocked up. Seriously.:shrug:

And then there's me. But I know I'm not alone and there are any women that struggle. I have tried every herb and vitamin, I temp, I chart, I use _egg whites _ for goodness sakes! Acupuncture, fertility cleanse, fertility massage, fertility yoga, soft cups....still no baby. 
And today OH rubbed his hand over my belly and said "how's our baby??" Playfully and he meant it sweetly but it made me want to burst into tears. How can I go another month unsuccessful? :nope:

But when you and I and all the women struggling finally DO conceive, it will be worth it. And we can say, "look how badly we wanted you little baby! Look at all we went through." :flower:

*Golden* that made me giggle you keeping DH off you. My OH is the same way. Sometimes I literally can't stop him. He's like a runaway train when he's gone sex on the brain. :haha:

Well today I'm 5dpo and some different hints this lp. So far my cervix has stayed high and normally it's so low by now. Also I haven't had much creamy cm, some watery which is unusual and my libido is crazy high! Usually after O I want nothing to do with sex. 3 dpo I took a 3 hour nap in the middle of the afternoon and the last two nights I've had insomnia. 

Wondering if this is all because of the soy or if it's a good sign!?


----------



## Lost7

Xokittycatxo, I've looked at your FF and your chart. You only reach 7DPO usually? I know you're taking Vitamin B6 but have you tried Vitamin B Complex? My LP was only ever 11 days (thus I think it delayed the inevitable) and I can honestly say I tried B6 first and had much better luck (and success) in delaying my LP using the Complex. 
Typically, when it happened for us I wasn't doing or taking anything. I literally tried everything going as well.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Lost7 said:


> Xokittycatxo, I've looked at your FF and your chart. You only reach 7DPO usually? I know you're taking Vitamin B6 but have you tried Vitamin B Complex? My LP was only ever 11 days (thus I think it delayed the inevitable) and I can honestly say I tried B6 first and had much better luck (and success) in delaying my LP using the Complex.
> Typically, when it happened for us I wasn't doing or taking anything. I literally tried everything going as well.


Yes! I am taking fertilaid now which has the other b vitamins. I believe b6 as well but I am taking an extra 100mg. 

Yep only 7 days! I'm not sure what happened because I'm pretty sure I used to have a nice 10-14 day lp :growlmad:


----------



## fairyy

:hugs: to my TTC buddies. 
Hope we get our bundle of joy soon and get to be bump buddies. 

Xokittycatxo: Hope this soy cycle does the trick for you.
Who knows there might be a baby in your belly. :baby:

This is my second soy cycle. 

Golden: Hope your DH's SA turns out to be normal. 
Now that his SA is done now you can allow him to pounce you as much as he wants :haha: fertile time is also coming :winkwink:

Yesterday and today I got some pain on my right side for few moments. 
Don't know what that pain was!

I don't feel like doing opk's this time. Don't know what I will do :wacko:
I have few days to decide. But seriously I just want to relax and BD when we want to and more effort when I see ewcm. Or BD every other day.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo, when i take soy my sex drive is always high even after ovulation. Especially 5dpo last cycle was super high lol

Fairy, i wont be doing opks or bbt either, just gonna follow ovulation pain and cm. 

Btw, my boobs are getting bigger and nipples are always out! i can even see it thru padded bra :dohh: sometimes they hurt which is unusual for me... i wonder if soy causes that?


----------



## Xokittycatxo

*Fairyy* if this is only your second soy cycle why would it be your last? Some ladies it takes a few times and might not have anything to do with thre soy. But if you really feel it's not doing anything I understand! 

I really hope we can all be soy bump buddies though :hug:

*Golden * ok whew! Thought I was going nuts. Sex maniac style haha. So did you or anyone else that checks cervix notice it higher and softer after O?? Mine seems to be getting higher and today it was squishy! Never happens after O. It's usually very low and firm. I'm also very very wet. Just water cm, I noticed a little creamy last night but mostly just watery. I got a little nausea last night, just a touch. Thought for a second i might gag but it passed. 

Many one else notice these symptoms after taking soy?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo said:


> *Fairyy* if this is only your second soy cycle why would it be your last? Some ladies it takes a few times and might not have anything to do with thre soy. But if you really feel it's not doing anything I understand!
> 
> I really hope we can all be soy bump buddies though :hug:
> 
> *Golden * ok whew! Thought I was going nuts. Sex maniac style haha. So did you or anyone else that checks cervix notice it higher and softer after O?? Mine seems to be getting higher and today it was squishy! Never happens after O. It's usually very low and firm. I'm also very very wet. Just water cm, I noticed a little creamy last night but mostly just watery. I got a little nausea last night, just a touch. Thought for a second i might gag but it passed.
> 
> Many one else notice these symptoms after taking soy?


After ovulation i got extra wet on soy and even during af, i had tampons and still had cm comin thru. My cp was medium soft closed, even day before af, it was soft and closed. Soy really changes things p but again ur chart looks good! fx ur lp is long enuf for ur baby to stick:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Cd4 today i think and af is over, i will probably ovulate super early since cd4-8 soy made me ovulate cd12, now cd2-6 soy will make me ovulate even sooner. Cd3 i did opk and it was almost positive which means my doctor was right, at cd3 lh shouldnt be that high:cry:


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: I bleed more while on soy during AF and I don't like that. 
After this cycle I will relax for two cycles and then go to the doctors for consultation. Probably they'll prescribe something after they perform some testing on us. 

I have no idea about CP. I only know my cm pattern.


----------



## Inkedlady88

Checking back in after a little time of lurking. Had my HSG on cd10, was the most painful thing I have ever experienced, and I have a high pain tolerance. &#128534;Despite the pain, my tubes are open, uterine shape is normal and nothing abnormal was found. Bled/spotted until cd14 after the test. OH and I have only just managed to BD once this cycle so far, not that it will matter. I'm doubting ovulation will occur any sooner than it possibly did last cycle (temps have just been constant Rocky Mountains and no positive OPK's), and I don't know that it's possible to even conceive the cycle of an HSG rather than those following one. We're currently waiting on OH's SA results, went to the fertility clinic on Monday for that..... OH is getting as antsy as I am to find out if his swimmers are actually swimming. Kind of feel like we're stuck in limbo until we get his results and if I can get any positive OPK's/crosshairs..... It's almost worse than the TWW. &#128533;


----------



## Xokittycatxo

*Inkedlady* any news on the swimmers?? Waiting is the _hardest_ part of ttc imo. I don't mind charting, temping, etc and of course bding is the most fun :winkwink: but waiting, oh the waiting! Waiting to o, waiting, to test, waiting for af....makes me lose my mind. So I definitely understands what you mean! Hopefully you ah e some good news soon.

Well I successfully lengthened my lp to 8 days, officially today! :happydance: temp went back up just a little, And still no sign of AF. Cp is still high and closed and firm, some cream cm. no cramps, or flutters or any spotting so I'm probably not preggo either which is not surprising. There is really nothing going on in my uterus at all. Seems uber quiet which is not the norm for me before af. I'm still not sleeping well, tossing and turning and this morning I woke up super congested. Probably thanks to the unseasonal weather :wacko:

That's about it ladies. Hoping I can hold off af for at least a couple more days! Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## Inkedlady88

Xokittycatxo: No word yet. Hoping to hear something this week. Otherwise my OBGYN will be getting a call. &#128522;


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Xokittycatxo: I bleed more while on soy during AF and I don't like that.
> After this cycle I will relax for two cycles and then go to the doctors for consultation. Probably they'll prescribe something after they perform some testing on us.
> 
> I have no idea about CP. I only know my cm pattern.

Keep us posted!

I'm not sure if I should try another round of soy just yet or not. I did manage to move my O up and lengthen my lp by a day. I'm thinking I should maybe keep trying the b6+Bcomplex and try soy again when I can get that sorted out.


----------



## corgankidd

Hey ladies! Just wanted to update that I finally got my :bfp: !!
I took soy on cd 2-6 and did 152mg days 2-4 and 190mg days 5-6
Soo excited as this was the last month we were going to try until later in the year!
Also, the only thing different I did this month was start exercising and used conceive plus everytime we dtd. When I was trying to conceive my son those were the two things that I did differently that month as well. I was using Preseed all the months prior but just like with my son, first month with conceive plus ended up being the bfp month! 
Good luck everyone! Sending lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Inkedlady88, we are in limbo too! waiting DH's sperm analysis, he seems a bit nervous too but i hope SA comes back normal because i cant stand to see him upset. Sperm is kinda a big deal for guys and i rather me hav all the problems and he doesnt. FX! My doc wouldnt give me anything until SA results come back so this cycle is just a break for us. 

corgankidd, Congrats! I took 2-6 this month too so i hope my story ends the same way :kiss:


----------



## Lost7

corgankidd, Am I reading right it was your third S.I cycle? What dosage did you take on Days 2-6? 

I've added your :bfp: to Page 1, just waiting for confirmation of dosages and Cycle #. 

Congrats!


----------



## corgankidd

Yes, it was cycle 3 and I took 152mg on days 2-4 and 190mg on days 5-6.


----------



## GoldenRatio

corgankidd said:


> Yes, it was cycle 3 and I took 152mg on days 2-4 and 190mg on days 5-6.

So fist two cycles, how many mg did u take? and what was different this cycle? did u feel different? more or less symptoms? As we are on our second soy cycle and starting to think soy doesnt work, ur bfp gives us hope!!!!


----------



## corgankidd

First cycle I did 120, 120, 150, 180, 180 on cycle days 3-7
Second cycle I did 114,114,114,152,152 on cycle days 2-6
Third cycle I did 152,152,152,190,190 on cycle days 2-6

The only thing different I did this month was exercise- 30 minutes of cardio, 20 minutes of strength training everyday, and conceive plus lube. 
We dtd on cd 10, 12,13,14 and I ov'd on cd15. 

As far as symptoms go, nothing really out of the ordinary. Sore boobs which is normal for me. No fatigue (actually I feel more energized!), no IB, no nausea. Cm has been relatively dry which is how it was with my son too. The only different thing was a constant dull ache with the occasional pinch in my uterus since about 3dpo. I thought I had a cyst or something but maybe it was just my body preparing. 

What's really funny was with my son, the night we conceived my husband called it and told me "that's the one, you're pregnant now" and he was right. This time the exact same thing happened! The only two times he's ever said that and he's been correct both times! I know its just coincidence but I thought it was really strange.


----------



## fairyy

Congrats corgankidd:flower:
Thanks for the info. 
Happy and healthy 9 months to you. 

Btw did you use opk this cycle ?


----------



## corgankidd

fairyy said:


> Btw did you use opk this cycle ?

Yes I did


----------



## GoldenRatio

oh thats so cute that he called it. My DH says "u got pregnant this time for sure" even when im not ovulating hahaha

I used preseed before but didnt get results and annoyed DH. So since i cant find conceive plus in area, im gonna try zestica. Its a spray so i can secretly spray before DH sees it hehehehehehe Can u imagine! i start carrying zestica spray in my pocket in case a BD opportunity comes p:happydance:


----------



## fairyy

GoldenRatio said:


> oh thats so cute that he called it. My DH says "u got pregnant this time for sure" even when im not ovulating hahaha
> 
> I used preseed before but didnt get results and annoyed DH. So since i cant find conceive plus in area, im gonna try zestica. Its a spray so i can secretly spray before DH sees it hehehehehehe Can u imagine! i start carrying zestica spray in my pocket in case a BD opportunity comes p:happydance:

You cracked me up :rofl:

My DH can tell from the smell that I have applied preseed. He hates the smell of it and it kills his mood. 

Seems I also need to research about zestica.:haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> oh thats so cute that he called it. My DH says "u got pregnant this time for sure" even when im not ovulating hahaha
> 
> I used preseed before but didnt get results and annoyed DH. So since i cant find conceive plus in area, im gonna try zestica. Its a spray so i can secretly spray before DH sees it hehehehehehe Can u imagine! i start carrying zestica spray in my pocket in case a BD opportunity comes p:happydance:
> 
> You cracked me up :rofl:
> 
> My DH can tell from the smell that I have applied preseed. He hates the smell of it and it kills his mood.
> 
> Seems I also need to research about zestica.:haha:Click to expand...

hehehe yeap preseed the mood killer :dohh: Im gonna buy the spray tonight, i will let you know if he notices or not


----------



## fairyy

Sure let me know. 

Cd12 and almost complete negative opk today. I have never seen opk like this. The second line was barely there. 

Last cycle I got clear positive on cd15. 

I hope to see a darker line on tomorrow's test.


----------



## fairyy

After I typed this I got some ewcm but it might be something from last night's BD. Sorry TMI. But now I am waiting to do one more opk just for peace of mind.:wacko:


----------



## fairyy

Inkedlady88 said:


> Checking back in after a little time of lurking. Had my HSG on cd10, was the most painful thing I have ever experienced, and I have a high pain tolerance. &#128534;Despite the pain, my tubes are open, uterine shape is normal and nothing abnormal was found. Bled/spotted until cd14 after the test. OH and I have only just managed to BD once this cycle so far, not that it will matter. I'm doubting ovulation will occur any sooner than it possibly did last cycle (temps have just been constant Rocky Mountains and no positive OPK's), and I don't know that it's possible to even conceive the cycle of an HSG rather than those following one. We're currently waiting on OH's SA results, went to the fertility clinic on Monday for that..... OH is getting as antsy as I am to find out if his swimmers are actually swimming. Kind of feel like we're stuck in limbo until we get his results and if I can get any positive OPK's/crosshairs..... It's almost worse than the TWW. &#128533;

Have you got the results ? Hope everything is fine with the swimmers. 
My DH will go for his testing if we don't conceive within next three months. 

Keep us posted. Did you take soy this cycle ?


----------



## Inkedlady88

Still waiting in limbo on DH's SA. Finally got a positive OPK today!! The thing that makes me nervous though is I'm on Cd22 of what is now anywhere from a 28-31 day cycle which gives me a short lp. Hoping the HSG pushes AF back several days since O is hitting between cd 22/23 again (just like last month!) At least we have been BDing pretty regularly recently. Bd'd this morning before I even knew my opk was positive (didn't test until I got home from work at about 5:30pm). Hopefully we'll catch this eggy! Congrats to Corgankid on your BFP! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Powell130

corgankidd said:


> First cycle I did 120, 120, 150, 180, 180 on cycle days 3-7
> Second cycle I did 114,114,114,152,152 on cycle days 2-6
> Third cycle I did 152,152,152,190,190 on cycle days 2-6
> 
> The only thing different I did this month was exercise- 30 minutes of cardio, 20 minutes of strength training everyday, and conceive plus lube.
> We dtd on cd 10, 12,13,14 and I ov'd on cd15.
> 
> As far as symptoms go, nothing really out of the ordinary. Sore boobs which is normal for me. No fatigue (actually I feel more energized!), no IB, no nausea. Cm has been relatively dry which is how it was with my son too. The only different thing was a constant dull ache with the occasional pinch in my uterus since about 3dpo. I thought I had a cyst or something but maybe it was just my body preparing.
> 
> What's really funny was with my son, the night we conceived my husband called it and told me "that's the one, you're pregnant now" and he was right. This time the exact same thing happened! The only two times he's ever said that and he's been correct both times! I know its just coincidence but I thought it was really strange.

How funny?! My husband called it too


----------



## fairyy

Inkedlady88 said:


> Still waiting in limbo on DH's SA. Finally got a positive OPK today!! The thing that makes me nervous though is I'm on Cd22 of what is now anywhere from a 28-31 day cycle which gives me a short lp. Hoping the HSG pushes AF back several days since O is hitting between cd 22/23 again (just like last month!) At least we have been BDing pretty regularly recently. Bd'd this morning before I even knew my opk was positive (didn't test until I got home from work at about 5:30pm). Hopefully we'll catch this eggy! Congrats to Corgankid on your BFP! H&H 9 months!

Good luck. 
Hope you catch that eggie:thumbup:


----------



## fairyy

Now I want my husband to say that too :haha:

Took another opk. Result is same as evening's test. 
Strange :shrug:


----------



## corgankidd

It's a freaky men's intuition or something! I showed my husband the digi tonight and he wasn't even surprised at all. He told me he knew that I was pregnant since the night he called it, lol.


----------



## GoldenRatio

So here comes my zestica review! for u fairy :happydance:

It was definitly better than preseed! more watery and you can barely feel it. No matter how little preseed i put, it always felt too wet to feel anything. Thats why DH never liked it. But zestica is in spray form so i sprayed some before BD and it was easy, no smell, not wet. Just felt like watery cm. I give this product a thumbs up :happydance: And the packaging is so cute that u can just carry in ur purse :winkwink:

I should become a TTC vlogger hehe im so good at this:blush:


----------



## Lost7

1st Page updated. :)


----------



## fairyy

GoldenRatio said:


> So here comes my zestica review! for u fairy :happydance:
> 
> It was definitly better than preseed! more watery and you can barely feel it. No matter how little preseed i put, it always felt too wet to feel anything. Thats why DH never liked it. But zestica is in spray form so i sprayed some before BD and it was easy, no smell, not wet. Just felt like watery cm. I give this product a thumbs up :happydance: And the packaging is so cute that u can just carry in ur purse :winkwink:
> 
> I should become a TTC vlogger hehe im so good at this:blush:

I have had the same problem with preseed. 

Zestica sounds intestersting. Thanks for the review :)
Now I need to buy it. 

Yup you are so good at TTC stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Inkedlady88

Finally got DH's SA results back and met with my Dr. to go over the results today. Looks like we do have a fertility issue after all. While he has twice the amount as far as volume and total number of sperm go, there are motility and morphology issues. This means that while we can still keep plugging away the old fashion way and just hope and pray that one normal, speedy little spermy makes his way to my egg in time, my dr did refer us to the infertility specialist who will probably want us to look into doing IUI. We're gonna give it a little more time before we give in and look at doing IUI, gonna research male fertility supplements to see if anything on the market is worth buying.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Inkedlady88 said:


> Finally got DH's SA results back and met with my Dr. to go over the results today. Looks like we do have a fertility issue after all. While he has twice the amount as far as volume and total number of sperm go, there are motility and morphology issues. This means that while we can still keep plugging away the old fashion way and just hope and pray that one normal, speedy little spermy makes his way to my egg in time, my dr did refer us to the infertility specialist who will probably want us to look into doing IUI. We're gonna give it a little more time before we give in and look at doing IUI, gonna research male fertility supplements to see if anything on the market is worth buying.

Sorry to hear that hun, we have our appointment tomorrow for DH's SA results. I rather hav all the problems and not him because for guys, its harder to get over it. Will see whats p tomorrow. 

Also i hear that there are supplements that improve mobility and morphology. I heard good things about fertilaid men. Also smoke and alcohol causes low mobility too. 

Dont worry to much about it, if you read online there are lot of success stories. As long as sperm count is normal, u are okey. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## corgankidd

I never got a SA done on my DH but I had my suspicions that there might be a problem there. Last month he was taking 1000mg maca, 1 b100 complex, horny goat weed, and 1000mg vitamin C everyday. I don't know if that's what helped get the bfp but it's worth a shot! If nothing else, he was wayyy more "frisky" while on the supplements so getting him to bd wasn't a chore :haha:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

*Inkedlady* well at least you know what the issue is! That's half the problem solved right there. I've also heard Maca works for motility and I think there are some formulas on Amazon you can look into and read reviews. I'd do a search then on b&b since sometimes Amazon reviews are fake.

*Fairyy and golden *nhows it going? Where at you both at in your cycles!? I am going to take SI this cycle 3-7 this time. I'm researching and I think I have weak ovulation as opposed to low progesterone. So I'm going to try again along with b6+bcomplex. 

First dose is tonight. At least I know I'll sleep well for a few days!


----------



## GoldenRatio

corgankidd, thats great that he took all those supplements, my DH said that he will not take anything until he sees his SA result:dohh:

Xokittycatxo, yay u are taking SI so u can be with us here:hugs: Im doing well, Cd9 today and no sign of ovulation yet. I couldnt resist and started doing opks. I hav been getting clear opks which is a good thing because it means inositol is keeping my LH level down:happydance::happydance: also i hav been feeling better, dont hav cramps for no reason everyday and my mood is bit better.

Today cm seems 50 percent watery, cp is medium high and almost soft and open, and very light cramps so im assuming i will ovulate cd11 or 12.

Shitty part is that i cant check cm the day after we BD so i dont be able to watch cm as closely as i wish.


----------



## fairyy

Inkedlady: Hope you don't have to go via IUI route. 
Try the supplements and try naturally. 
I think doctors also can prescribe something for it. Talk to them about this.

Xokittycatxo: Sorry that AF got you. But nice that you are giving soy another try. 

Today is cd14 for me. Waiting to do an opk. Last cycle I took soy from cd3-7 and got positive opk on cd15 and ovulated on cd16. Hoping for a decent line on opk if not positive.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Apparently maca is good at regulating hormones and lengthening lp, should we try :happydance:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Apparently maca is good at regulating hormones and lengthening lp, should we try :happydance:

Maca has done good things for me! But you have to get the right brand. Terrasoul has been the only brand that has really worked for me, all others are so-so! 

I'm glad I can stick around with you guys too. :hugs:

*Fairy* is that normally when you O? I think si helped some so I'm really gonna try and do a whole cycle with nothing else but soy and b vits and maybe add some c and e


----------



## fairyy

I normally "O" on cd15. Some months a day or two later.


----------



## Powell130

GoldenRatio said:


> Apparently maca is good at regulating hormones and lengthening lp, should we try :happydance:

I was going to suggest Maca ànd bee pollen and royal jelly for him
Bee pollen and royal jelly for you!


----------



## LoraLoo

Thought I'd update on here- my babies are twins &#128515; identical though, so nothing to do with the Soy- just pot luck!


----------



## Lost7

LoraLoo said:


> Thought I'd update on here- my babies are twins &#128515; identical though, so nothing to do with the Soy- just pot luck!

That's awesome. I find out next week if I am having twins again! :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

LoraLoo said:


> Thought I'd update on here- my babies are twins &#128515; identical though, so nothing to do with the Soy- just pot luck!

Thats great news! i would die to have twins but not sure if i can carry them nor take care of them lol


----------



## LoraLoo

GoldenRatio said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update on here- my babies are twins &#128515; identical though, so nothing to do with the Soy- just pot luck!
> 
> Thats great news! i would die to have twins but not sure if i can carry them nor take care of them lolClick to expand...

I'm pretty overwhelmed, I won't lie. My singleton babies always have growth issues so no idea how it's going to pan out with 2 &#128513;


----------



## GoldenRatio

So i just came back from doktors office. 

Good news! DH's SA is all good, thank god! Then he was gonna give me metformin and see if it works. He said if metformin doesnt help you get pregnant then i will refer you to gyno to get HSG and clomid. 

However, i told him about my concerns. I told him that my LH was high because i got positive opk the day after i gave blood. So i gave blood around my LH surge. He agreed and we decided to check FSH:LH and progesterone levels again at CD17 which is next Thursday. After that test, i will be seeing him Cd24 and we will know for sure if i have pcos or not. I still dont believe that i have pcos because i dont have cyst nor irregular cycles. 

He said lose some weight, that will help too! Typical doctor advise hehe im 165pounds and 5'5", im a curvy girl but not fat. But i have been on low carb diet and already been losing weight. 

Anyways coming back to this cycle, since there is no clomid coming soon, i decided to focus back to my cycle. CD10 today, some leg cramps and cm is creamy but strechy. Opk was negative yesterday but my cp went higher which means im getting close! Let the BDing start!!!

Since DH have no sperm problem, we decided to BD cd10-cd17 everyday:sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## fairyy

Awesome news Golden =D&gt;
I really don't feel that you have any problem either. It is just a matter of time. BFP isn't that far away from you. :)

LoraLoo: Yay congrats again for twins :twingirls:/:twinboys:


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies. My opk today looks almost positive. 
What do you all think ??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fairyy

Is it positive ? 
Cd15 today. May be I caught the beginning of the surge!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Powell130

Looks positive to me!


----------



## Xokittycatxo

If call it a positive!


----------



## fairyy

Thanks for the opinions ladies.

I think it's positive too. I got some red tinged mucus along with ewcm (ovulation spotting) last evening. I was stuck to the toilet due to frequent bowel movements yeaterday. I was having some pain on my right lower abdomen since Monday. It was kind of strong yesterday.


----------



## Inkedlady88

LoraLoo said:


> Thought I'd update on here- my babies are twins &#128515; identical though, so nothing to do with the Soy- just pot luck!

Congrats Loraloo! That's so exciting! 
I would be over the moon if we ended up with twins. They run in both sides of my family as well as in DH's side. H&H 9 months!


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Thanks for the opinions ladies.
> 
> I think it's positive too. I got some red tinged mucus along with ewcm (ovulation spotting) last evening. I was stuck to the toilet due to frequent bowel movements yeaterday. I was having some pain on my right lower abdomen since Monday. It was kind of strong yesterday.

Dunno about the bms but the red tinged cm is good! Hope you got some BD in. 

I thought my bleeding was done by Thursday afternoon. Just some brownish blood in the morning and not even enough for a liner. We had sex late that afternoon early evening and I felt really really wet and thought ah geez I'm still bleeding. Sure enough all that banging on my cervix must have shaken up what was left because I had some bright red blood and some cramps that literally took my breathe away. Will not be making that mistke again! 
Today is day 4 of si for me. Went with 3-5, 160 and 6-7, 200. 
Adding some flax during my lp because I heard that helps lpd. 

I also got a new women's one daily and the herb blend includes chaste berry but the whole blend is only 50mg. I can't see that smal amount being able to counter soy since I've heard you need about 1000 -1200 mg of vitex to be effective. 

Golden...yay sounds like dr visit went well and hopefully the metoformin works like it should.


----------



## Lost7

Lora, added your twin news on the front page. :happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry ladies, I was away for couple of days. Xokittycatxo I had the same kinda spotting after af too, I had af for three days and two days of spotting only when I wiped and it was sometimes brown and sometimes bright red. Since we both had the same thing, we can blame that on SI.

Anyways cd12 today, no sign of ovulation yet. I don't have cramps and opks are super negative and cm is still watery but creamy. I checked my saliva and I see partial fernin which means I will ovulate soon. I thought SI would make me ovulate earlier than last month but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: Soy prolonged my AF each time. I was wiping bright red on cd4 & cd5 too. 

Golden: I really missed you. I was hoping the same that SI would make me ovulate earlier than last month but I was wrong. 

But this cycle I really felt some soreness where my right ovary is. It was sore for quite few days and then on Thursday it was super sore. I got my first positive opk which I thought to be almost positive on that day too along with abundance of ewcm and got ovulation spotting too. BM was bad too. It wasn't a pleasant day. Then on Friday my opk was positive ( both the lines are of same color), ewcm was also there. Then on Saturday I felt normal, no pain, no visible cm but positive opk again. This time the test line was darker than control line. I wasn't temping regularly this cycle so I don't know for sure when I ovulated. But according to FF I ovulated on Saturday.

We DTD on cd11, cd13, cd15(+opk), cd16(+opk), cd17(strong + opk but no BD), cd18(BD in AM). We couldn't do any better than this. We tried to BD on cd17 PM but couldn't. 

This cycle was different from last SI cycle. I hope and pray that the outcome would be different too:D


----------



## GoldenRatio

Missed u too fairy! Bleeding before ovulation is a really good sign!! All that BDing too, I hav high hope for u this cycle.

This cycle s different for me as well, I don't hav any random cramps. Also got ewcm yesterday but it was little creamy still. We are aiming to BD everyday until cd17-18 so we are covered


----------



## Powell130

Kittycat- that's always happened to me; if I'm still spotting a little and we have sex it always makes the flow start again :shrug: I learned to wait until spotting has been gone for at least a day lol its annoying


----------



## GoldenRatio

Cd14 here, still no sign of ovulation. I wonder what delayed my ovulation this cycle:wacko:


----------



## fairyy

When do you normally ovulate Golden ? Is it always around cd13/14 ?

It is normal to have occasional deviation in cycles once in a while. Plus soy might be delaying ovulation. Don't worry hun. It will happen within next couple of days.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> When do you normally ovulate Golden ? Is it always around cd13/14 ?
> 
> It is normal to have occasional deviation in cycles once in a while. Plus soy might be delaying ovulation. Don't worry hun. It will happen within next couple of days.

I usually ovulate cd14-15 but last two cycles SI was making me ovulate earlier but this cycle i started taking inositol too so maybe thats why i may ovulate later.

Also my face is super dry! im usually very oily so this is very unusual for me, my face and lips literally are falling out :cry:


----------



## fairyy

May be inositol is delaying ovulation.
Do you have any cramps or ovary pain ?

I had pain from Monday till Thursday last week and on Thursday it was more intense along with ovulation spotting and +opk. 

On Saturday when I was waiting to do my last opk for this cycle, DH asked why are you taking ovulation test everyday. I said not everyday. Then he said that he thinks I have already ovulated and wanted me to tell when I had my period so that he can calculate when I have ovulated. lol :haha: 
I said no you can't say. It doesn't happen on cd15 every cycle. Some cycles it happens on cd14 or cd17. He must be tired of all the BDing :lol: I told him that I got a +opk each day for consecutive three days.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh DH checks my opks too! but he is annoyed that ovulation doesnt happen the same time every cycle. He also had hard time believing that only one day of month egg is available. 

I hav no ovulation pain or cramps this cycle. Like non! last cycle i had cramps almost entire cycle and ovulation pain was noticeable. I cant even check cm because of BDing everyday. But my saliva microscope shows ferning which means i got the estrogen already. Probably gonna ovulate tomorrow or cd16.


----------



## fairyy

It is funny when men try to know about ovulation. I say to my husband that it is my body and I know it better. How can he know what is happening inside me and it isn't same every month like they think. :)

I also think you are going to ovulate around cd15 or cd16. I don't think it is going to be later than that.


----------



## GoldenRatio

ohhh i got some ovulation cramps! i think todays opk will be positive. Will report back after work:happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Yay :happydance:
Hoping for a +opk for you.


----------



## GoldenRatio

well my opk was negative yesterday but will see again with tonights opk. My saliva microscope is giving me full fernin so im pretty close to getting positive opk, i think. 

DH was asking how long we have to BD hehehehe poor guy. If we can BD until friday, it will be great:blush: 

Is SI causing weight gain???


----------



## TJMYANGEL

HIYA I DONT WANT TO SOUND silly but is it just soy or the tablets that have red clover etc aswell as soy


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJMYANGEL said:


> HIYA I DONT WANT TO SOUND silly but is it just soy or the tablets that have red clover etc aswell as soy

Im not sure if i understand correctly but we are all taking pure soy isoflavones. Spring valley is the brand but if u get other brands, then u may hav other things along with soy. The reason we taking spring alley is, each tablet has 40mg of soy iso which mean u take 5 tabs max; however, if u get a tablet that had other things in it, u may need to take over 20 tabs to reach 200mg of soy iso.


----------



## fairyy

TJMYANGEL: We are taking pure soy tablets.
Golden explained it perfectly. 

Golden: Is opk getting close to positive as well ?


----------



## Lost7

Soya Isoflavones and Red Clover I believe are more for Pre and Post-Menopausal women. 

If you want Soya Isoflavones for TTC purposes, you need to get PURE Soya Isoflavones, as the ladies have said.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> TJMYANGEL: We are taking pure soy tablets.
> Golden explained it perfectly.
> 
> Golden: Is opk getting close to positive as well ?

Still at work, didnt do one in the morning. Im gonna do one when i get home. Hopefully its positive because i had some ovulation pain today but cervix seems closed.


----------



## Lost7

Any CM Golden? :dust: for a :bfp:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Lost7 said:


> Any CM Golden? :dust: for a :bfp:

ah we usually BD around 10-12pm and i keep softcup in for 12hours, so whenever i check cm, its either watery or ewcm but cant tell if its semen or cm :dohh:

Im just not used to ovulating this late and i was supposed to give blood for LH:FSH and progesterone on cd17. So today im cd15 and if i go for blood test on cd17, my LH will be higher than normal and progesterone will be low and my doctor will say oooooo u hav pcos for sure and low progesterone :dohh: So i think im gonna give blood on 5days after positive opk, what do you ladies think??


----------



## fairyy

Don't let the doctor fool you 
I am sure he would say that if you go on cd15 :haha:
They check for progesterone on cd21/22 assuming perfect 28 day cycle with ovulation on cd14. That means they check levels on 7dpo. So go when you are 7 or 8dpo.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well i read online, if u ovulate between cd12-16 then test on cd21, and if u ovulate later than cd16 then test on cd23-24. So since im gonna ovulate cd15-16 (hopefully!!), i will give blood on cd21/

I called and changed it to CD22 because monday is family day and its holiday so i will go tuesday, and Feb 23rd i will get my results from the doctor which is day before af is due. Incase he gives me clomid, it will be good timing ha:happydance:

Btw ovulation pain is bit extreme this cycle, its painful like af cramps:cry: Fairy, was urs painful too?


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Well i read online, if u ovulate between cd12-16 then test on cd21, and if u ovulate later than cd16 then test on cd23-24. So since im gonna ovulate cd15-16 (hopefully!!), i will give blood on cd21/
> 
> I called and changed it to CD22 because monday is family day and its holiday so i will go tuesday, and Feb 23rd i will get my results from the doctor which is day before af is due. Incase he gives me clomid, it will be good timing ha:happydance:
> 
> Btw ovulation pain is bit extreme this cycle, its painful like af cramps:cry: Fairy, was urs painful too?

I think that is a GOOD sign! Painful O cramps means a nice strong ovulation. :thumbup:

I'm taking it as a good sign that I had a little spotting his cycle, means SI is doing something! I'm also taking a B complex, B6 and vitamin C and E and will take flaxseed oil after O. Also gonna give mucinex a shot this round as well, cuz...why not? Oh and eating pineapple daily! 

Powell....yes I should have known better really! Never again &#128528;

CD9 ...actually had to check as I'm not obsessing this month. 

Here is a nice link for anyone concerned with lpd or low progesterone 
https://sites.google.com/site/misca...sterone-research/how-to-increase-progesterone


----------



## fairyy

Golden: Cd22 is perfect to give blood. 
The cycle I gave blood I ovulated either on cd14 or 15 and gave blood on cd22. 

Timing sounds just perfect if he prescribes you clomid. But you might not need it and get pregnant this cycle. Either way you are getting one more step closer to BFP.

Yes, mine was definitely noticable this time around. My right side was sore for days and it was super sore and crampy (with frequent BM, sorry TMI) on the day of first positive opk. After that day the pain is totally gone. 
You are going to ovulate soon. Yay

Xokittykatxo: Not obsessing is a good thing for mind and body. But it hard to do. lol
Do you notice anything different this time cm wise ?

Thanks for the link. :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yay got a really strong positive opk!


----------



## fairyy

GoldenRatio said:


> Yay got a really strong positive opk!

Woohoo :happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

welll.... all that excitement was for nothing. I was in serious pain ovulating or close to ovulating and DH didnt want to BD:cry:

I dont think he cares as much as i do and maybe in his head, he is all healthy and im the faulty one so why should he sacrifice his time for BD. 
I dont think i will get pregnant because we didnt BD yesterday and im not planning on BDing until i know that he is on board. 

Anyways, good luck to you all and i will be around to see ur journeys to bfp!!:hugs:


----------



## fairyy

I don't think he thinks that way. May be he was tired of something like that. Don't be upset sweetie. You have BDed plenty. So one day miss isn't going to hamper anything. 

Don't ever feel that he thinks the fault is with you so why to waste time trying. No that isn't the case. When we BD continuously in a row it feels like a chore. A day break is what you need. TTC can put strain in a relationship. So don't let the tension of trying come in between you two. 

Many ladies do it every other day and get BFP so you don't have to be upset hun. You already have plenty of swimmers in there. Do it tonight or tomorrow morning if you want to.:hugs:

This cycle I wanted to BD daily once I got +opk but on third day when opk was strong positive we couldn't. Even we had an argument due to this TTC stuff. Tried that night but couldn't. Daily BD was wearing DH out. We did it next morning. 

So hun please be positive. Your chances are great this month.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I dont feel like BD everyday either but i do it for the sake of ttc. How hard is it for a guy to get in the mood, seriously! 

Im just super mad that he ruined the entire cycle for me. I never had such a strong ovulation before. I got ewcm, and open cervix but by the time i get home it will be midnight and ovulation will be over anyways. 

oh well:cry:


----------



## Lost7

Please don't take this the wrong way Golden, but I wish that's what my EX DF did. Instead of living a dream of wanting his own first child then to abandon us like this. 

Maybe he's been trying too long and just needs a break? Disappointing I know. :hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know, i appreciate him for being supportive even tho its like 60 percent of the time. But i was so excited to get positive opk and ewcm at the same time:cry::cry::cry: oh well, im over it now. Will see how next month goes.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> I know, i appreciate him for being supportive even tho its like 60 percent of the time. But i was so excited to get positive opk and ewcm at the same time:cry::cry::cry: oh well, im over it now. Will see how next month goes.

Aw trust me I know how you feel. Honestly though, men are just different when it comes to the entire ttc thing. My OH doesn't even want to talk about it. He would rather just let it happen natural. Well unfortunately I'm not 20 anymore and can't get knocked up at the drop of a hat. 
It's funny how many years I spent trying to prevent pregnancy and now I'm putting in overtime trying to get preggers. 

Looking at your chart I'd say you still have a great chance! Many, many charts on FF with pregnancies O-2. Hoping you will be one of those stories.


----------



## Powell130

I felt like that the cycle we got pregnant with #1 Golden. I feel your frustration but it can still happen!


----------



## fairyy

My DH wasn't 100 percent on board until May this year, though we were sort of trying. Many cycles passed when I put myself to sleep crying the day of positive opk because of no BD. That time was hard. I still get anxiety before and during fertile period thinking what if DH won't BD when we need to. 

But in your case you BDed many times before positive opk. So you are still in the game with good chance. If you ovulate on the day of positive opk or day after then you did BD on day before ovulation or two days prior and those are the prime fertile days.


----------



## corgankidd

Don't count yourself out golden! I had almost the same thing happen last month and I ended up pregnant. My DH and I were doing it every night and then I finally get that positive opk and suddenly he didn't want to. I was SOOO mad and we ended up in a huge fight, so we obviously didn't bd anymore that cycle. I was positive I was out and I was contemplating if I even wanted to try again with him because he had made me so mad. Then suddenly a second line came up! I was beyond shocked. So please don't count yourself out. You've done more than enough bd'ing to catch that eggy! Fx this is your month!


----------



## TJMYANGEL

GoldenRatio said:


> TJMYANGEL said:
> 
> 
> HIYA I DONT WANT TO SOUND silly but is it just soy or the tablets that have red clover etc aswell as soy
> 
> Im not sure if i understand correctly but we are all taking pure soy isoflavones. Spring valley is the brand but if u get other brands, then u may hav other things along with soy. The reason we taking spring alley is, each tablet has 40mg of soy iso which mean u take 5 tabs max; however, if u get a tablet that had other things in it, u may need to take over 20 tabs to reach 200mg of soy iso.Click to expand...



thank you so much yes this is what I wanted to know I have seen soy on its own but wasn't sure if that's what everyone took now I know thank you


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thank u ladies! i definitly feel better today, my cramps ended by the time i left work. Then i went to workout and by the time i got home it was 9:30! Im positive ovulation was done but then we argued about how i lost the entire cycle because of one night BD. He said that we BDed so many times before positive opk and he wasnt feeling it the 4th day in a row. And suggested that we dont BD so much before positive opk. BUT! im not the one that wants to BD before positive opk! he literally forces it. What a dilemma. 

I think im gonna try to stop obsessing over ttc, really giving me anxieties and making me unbearable nagging wife. :coffee:

oh i must add we ended up BDing last night:blush: after the fight, it was kinda romantic :shhh:


----------



## fairyy

Mak-up sex is the best. 

Glad that you are ok now. :)


----------



## Lotts

Hi guys :) 

So many story short...depo shot for 2 years. Off for 7 months. First proper period just finished yesterday. Will be trying opk this month too see if I am O'ing (which I doubt). Thinking next cycle will be trying SI. 

Anybody had recent BFP on OPK or TEST using SI?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Lotts said:


> Hi guys :)
> 
> So many story short...depo shot for 2 years. Off for 7 months. First proper period just finished yesterday. Will be trying opk this month too see if I am O'ing (which I doubt). Thinking next cycle will be trying SI.
> 
> Anybody had recent BFP on OPK or TEST using SI?

Holaaa Lotts! How come u think that u wont be ovulating? After bc, it may take long time to regulate things but im sure u will ovulate!

We all got positive opk on SI and lots of bfp on hpt! I presonally was getting positive opks and ovulating but this is our 6th cycle with so many bfn, thats why i wanted to try SI. I donno if i will get preggo on SI but it definitly gave me stronger ovulation:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

So last couple of days i got super itchy acne spots on my neck and jawline which is so unusual for me. I wake up middle of the night just scratching my neck and it burns when i put creams. :cry: whats happening?

PS: We BDd again last night, So i we got O-3, O-2,O,0+1:coffee: Im still upset about O-1. Also i was updating my phone and fertility friend is asking for my password and username which i dont remember :cry: maybe i will step away from FF for couple months.


----------



## corgankidd

Yay golden! Keeping my fx you get your bfp this cycle!!


----------



## Lotts

Hey Golden. 

Think I may have just been working myself up from reading about people's experiences on Google. I am positive for this month as it will be 7 months of it running out. 

Fx'd for you Golden. Maybe a heat rash with your neck? I keep waking during the night with hot flushes and random rash on my shins. 
Could you not click on forgot password?? Hope you figure it out, it will come to you randomly :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks corgankidd! did you see a doctor yet? when is ur first scan?

Lotts, im sure its not skin rash. Its like big acnes that didn surface yet. 
How long was af for u? was it painful?


----------



## Lotts

Golden - have you tried a hot compress on them to try bring them to a head? 

Had a 4 day AF, first day just spotting then next day was hurrendous after that i was ok :) seemed like a nice healthy period (tmi sorry lol) 

I am going to start using clearblue digital OPK from CD10 for 10 days and have my fingers and toes crossed. Has anybody had experience with that OPK? thought it might be the easier one for me on my first go then maybe get the cheapies off ebay, although i will prob start imagining things with the lines LOL.


----------



## GoldenRatio

After all i didnt need hot compress, they are coming out :( thank god its under my chin so not affecting my beauty :blush:

Ahh so cute! :friends: u are using clearblue digitals hehe I will tell you how it goes. 

First month of TTC, everyone buys clearblue then after two months, it starts to get expensive. Then u will order online and start peeing on them everyday, all day. Theeeen, it becomes an obsession where u finish 50strips a month. :loopy: or u are one of those lucky ones that gets pregnant by sneezing and wont need any opks after all:happydance:

Long story short, yes clearblue digitals work great but its expansive. Make sure to use afternoon urine or evening, dont waste it with morning urine. Follow ur cm, cp and cramps so you dont need to use lots of opk strips.


----------



## Lotts

LOL Golden :) You can hide them with a scarf hehe!

I am hoping the sneeze works LOL!! 
When i brought the C/B i was very shocked at the price! just thought i would be easier for me to read. Ebay next month for sure, i am already itching to test now! haha. Will test around 2pm ish try and get myself into a routine :) 

Not sure on what to look for regarding around my O days. its my first time trying so very much a newbie. 

If i BD every other or 3 days will that be enough? i dont want it to end up being a chore...or stressing my OH out. we are both aware that we are actively trying to he doesnt know about the OPK this month as dont want to 'stress' him out or put pressure on him to perform so to speak.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh that's smart! Don't show him opks and don't tell him when u ovulating. I made the mistake and showed him opks and thought him everything and now he can't get in the mood around ovulation time lol. 

Day before my ovulation, he refused to BD and just now as I was leaving for gym, he was doing everything to keep me in bed. Go figure! 

If I could go back to first month, I would definitely not tell hubby anything. 

Since u are new to TTC, don't bother checking cp. it's a science project on its own. Just follow cm, when it's watery or ewcm , u are fertile. 

I like to BD every other day until I see positive opk then BD three days, BUT I never managed to follow that schedule perfectly thanks to my diva husband:(


----------



## Lotts

Can i ask how long you have been trying and if you were on any BC? how long have you been taking SI? 

Yep we usually chat about everything but seen a few people say that when i came to BD near O their partners couldnt do it because of the pressure. 

Are you still discussing you O days with him? maybe just avoid that subject around him? 

I am glad i found the this thread as knew i needed to chat, its a long wait for everything (even if it is just a month lol) like AF, then wait for O, then what for AF or test lol!! its only my first month of proper charting myself and already losing the plot and having babies on my mind 24/7 lol!


----------



## Lotts

Quick question with the C/B OPK does the smiley face show your O day or is it a few days before? 

I am right in thinking i am better to BD the day i see the smiley face and also both days after? 

So confused lol!! Also what does EWCM mean? i am down with most of the TTC lingo haha

i am used to taking PG tests as the depo withdrawal gave me so many pg signs. Must of taken at least one a month! Thankfully they were the ultra early cheapies off ebay :)


----------



## Lost7

Lotts said:


> Quick question with the C/B OPK does the smiley face show your O day or is it a few days before?
> 
> I am right in thinking i am better to BD the day i see the smiley face and also both days after?
> 
> So confused lol!! Also what does EWCM mean? i am down with most of the TTC lingo haha
> 
> i am used to taking PG tests as the depo withdrawal gave me so many pg signs. Must of taken at least one a month! Thankfully they were the ultra early cheapies off ebay :)

Hi Lotts, if you're using the test stick monitor CB OPK then a smiley face will stay on the screen for 48 hours once you get a peak. When it flashes that means you're highly fertile so it's a good idea to start BD'ing (baby dancing). 

EWCM - Egg white cervical mucus. 

For the record, I used CB advanced fertility monitor and the CB sticks with the stick monitor - And I don't recommend either to be honest. Many a times it's MISSED my LH surge. I stuck to IC's in the end. The CB is more sensitive and would pick it up before the IC's (internet cheapie) BUT, sometimes they missed the surge - so were rendered useless. 

I don't see the point in wasting £20-30 a month on their OPK's when the cheaper ones don't miss it....


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Lost7 said:


> Lotts said:
> 
> 
> Quick question with the C/B OPK does the smiley face show your O day or is it a few days before?
> 
> I am right in thinking i am better to BD the day i see the smiley face and also both days after?
> 
> So confused lol!! Also what does EWCM mean? i am down with most of the TTC lingo haha
> 
> i am used to taking PG tests as the depo withdrawal gave me so many pg signs. Must of taken at least one a month! Thankfully they were the ultra early cheapies off ebay :)
> 
> Hi Lotts, if you're using the test stick monitor CB OPK then a smiley face will stay on the screen for 48 hours once you get a peak. When it flashes that means you're highly fertile so it's a good idea to start BD'ing (baby dancing).
> 
> EWCM - Egg white cervical mucus.
> 
> For the record, I used CB advanced fertility monitor and the CB sticks with the stick monitor - And I don't recommend either to be honest. Many a times it's MISSED my LH surge. I stuck to IC's in the end. The CB is more sensitive and would pick it up before the IC's (internet cheapie) BUT, sometimes they missed the surge - so were rendered useless.
> 
> I don't see the point in wasting £20-30 a month on their OPK's when the cheaper ones don't miss it....Click to expand...

Are you only referring to the cb fm or the cb digi opks? I just started using the cb digi opks last cycle and they worked pretty well I thought. I got the advanced...by mistake, this month but still have 10 of the reg ones left. 

Now I'm a bit paranoid as I'm not testing as soon or as often....


----------



## Lost7

Xokittycatxo said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotts said:
> 
> 
> Quick question with the C/B OPK does the smiley face show your O day or is it a few days before?
> 
> I am right in thinking i am better to BD the day i see the smiley face and also both days after?
> 
> So confused lol!! Also what does EWCM mean? i am down with most of the TTC lingo haha
> 
> i am used to taking PG tests as the depo withdrawal gave me so many pg signs. Must of taken at least one a month! Thankfully they were the ultra early cheapies off ebay :)
> 
> Hi Lotts, if you're using the test stick monitor CB OPK then a smiley face will stay on the screen for 48 hours once you get a peak. When it flashes that means you're highly fertile so it's a good idea to start BD'ing (baby dancing).
> 
> EWCM - Egg white cervical mucus.
> 
> For the record, I used CB advanced fertility monitor and the CB sticks with the stick monitor - And I don't recommend either to be honest. Many a times it's MISSED my LH surge. I stuck to IC's in the end. The CB is more sensitive and would pick it up before the IC's (internet cheapie) BUT, sometimes they missed the surge - so were rendered useless.
> 
> I don't see the point in wasting £20-30 a month on their OPK's when the cheaper ones don't miss it....Click to expand...
> 
> Are you only referring to the cb fm or the cb digi opks? I just started using the cb digi opks last cycle and they worked pretty well I thought. I got the advanced...by mistake, this month but still have 10 of the reg ones left.
> 
> Now I'm a bit paranoid as I'm not testing as soon or as often....Click to expand...

I'm referring to both. Both missed my peaks. I did the CB Trial and thought 'these seem okay' so went out and bought my own, was okay for a month or two but unless you test several times a day you may miss your surge. 

As per instructions you should only use with FMU (as that's the strongest). 
Kind of defeats the object when you have to test more than once per day with expensive tests - you might as well test up to 4 x a day with IC's.


----------



## Lotts

Hi Lost,

First of all congrats on you BFP, gives me hope :) 

Thanks for the reply. Only went with CB digi sticks as thought with me being a newbie might be easier. i will be getting the cheap ones off ebay next month tho. As you said can work out really expensive and knowing my luck i will become a serial tester haha!! 

Kitty - i keep questioning whether i will be testing on the right days :) going to stick with from DC10


----------



## Lost7

Lotts said:


> Hi Lost,
> 
> First of all congrats on you BFP, gives me hope :)
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Only went with CB digi sticks as thought with me being a newbie might be easier. i will be getting the cheap ones off ebay next month tho. As you said can work out really expensive and knowing my luck i will become a serial tester haha!!
> 
> Kitty - i keep questioning whether i will be testing on the right days :) going to stick with from DC10

We tried for 19 months in total. I did 2 SI cycles, both unsuccessful due to Male Factor Fertility. I could stimulate my ovaries till they were black and blue - I wasn't the problem. 

It's all down to personal preference with what tests you buy, I personally prefer 'One Step' OPK's.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Lost7 said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotts said:
> 
> 
> Quick question with the C/B OPK does the smiley face show your O day or is it a few days before?
> 
> I am right in thinking i am better to BD the day i see the smiley face and also both days after?
> 
> So confused lol!! Also what does EWCM mean? i am down with most of the TTC lingo haha
> 
> i am used to taking PG tests as the depo withdrawal gave me so many pg signs. Must of taken at least one a month! Thankfully they were the ultra early cheapies off ebay :)
> 
> Hi Lotts, if you're using the test stick monitor CB OPK then a smiley face will stay on the screen for 48 hours once you get a peak. When it flashes that means you're highly fertile so it's a good idea to start BD'ing (baby dancing).
> 
> EWCM - Egg white cervical mucus.
> 
> For the record, I used CB advanced fertility monitor and the CB sticks with the stick monitor - And I don't recommend either to be honest. Many a times it's MISSED my LH surge. I stuck to IC's in the end. The CB is more sensitive and would pick it up before the IC's (internet cheapie) BUT, sometimes they missed the surge - so were rendered useless.
> 
> I don't see the point in wasting £20-30 a month on their OPK's when the cheaper ones don't miss it....Click to expand...
> 
> Are you only referring to the cb fm or the cb digi opks? I just started using the cb digi opks last cycle and they worked pretty well I thought. I got the advanced...by mistake, this month but still have 10 of the reg ones left.
> 
> Now I'm a bit paranoid as I'm not testing as soon or as often....Click to expand...
> 
> I'm referring to both. Both missed my peaks. I did the CB Trial and thought 'these seem okay' so went out and bought my own, was okay for a month or two but unless you test several times a day you may miss your surge.
> 
> As per instructions you should only use with FMU (as that's the strongest).
> Kind of defeats the object when you have to test more than once per day with expensive tests - you might as well test up to 4 x a day with IC's.Click to expand...

Ahh I see! Well last month I got positives on the cbd all day starting with 3mu so hopefully it will be that way again. I guess everyone is different and everyone has personal preference. I definitly test more often with ic...I think I justify that they cost less but end up using like a while box in one cycle....kinda defeats the purpose. :dohh:
I will keep that in mind for testing though, thanks for the info! 



Lotts said:


> Hi Lost,
> 
> First of all congrats on you BFP, gives me hope :)
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Only went with CB digi sticks as thought with me being a newbie might be easier. i will be getting the cheap ones off ebay next month tho. As you said can work out really expensive and knowing my luck i will become a serial tester haha!!
> 
> Kitty - i keep questioning whether i will be testing on the right days :) going to stick with from DC10

Yep I usually start testing once a day around day 10. I O late but it's getting sooner...from cd19 to cd 17 now and hopefully cd16 this cycle! 

Do you temp/chart?


----------



## Lotts

Lost - i will be looking into them :) i am excited and hopeful for this month. if not i will defo be trying SI.


----------



## Lotts

Kitty - i am scared i am going to miss it if i O late. i have 10 so hopefully i will catch it :) 
No i dont temp as i am not a morning person lol! doubt i would be able to read it that early haha! 
I have an app on my phone that i note stuff in and tells me when i am 'supposed' to o etc


----------



## GoldenRatio

Lotts said:


> Can i ask how long you have been trying and if you were on any BC? how long have you been taking SI?
> 
> Yep we usually chat about everything but seen a few people say that when i came to BD near O their partners couldnt do it because of the pressure.
> 
> Are you still discussing you O days with him? maybe just avoid that subject around him?
> 
> I am glad i found the this thread as knew i needed to chat, its a long wait for everything (even if it is just a month lol) like AF, then wait for O, then what for AF or test lol!! its only my first month of proper charting myself and already losing the plot and having babies on my mind 24/7 lol!

We have been trying for six months now and second true cycle of SI. May first cycle I had the wrong pills so we don't count that one. 
I stopped talking about TTC after our argument

As of today I have thick creamy cm and cramps


----------



## Lotts

Fingers crossed for this cycle Golden! Sounds good with the creamy :) 

Which ones are you taking now? i will use the tesco ones on my next cycle if i dont get BFP. Thinking of doing staggered dose to work upto 200mg and on CD3-7.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Well after getting bfp in October, I had another missed miscarriage started in DEC, but had to take misoprostal in January to remove gestational sac, basby never developed beyond a spinal pole and stopped growing at 8 ish weeks, just started AF cd3 today, taking 120 soy CD 3,4 and 5 then upping to 180 last two days, taking 1500 mg oif evening porimroise oil took, doing opks starting on CD 10 and fingers crossed that a healthy egg meets the swimmers this month.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Well I'm out this cycle:cry:

Today was our only shot and we fumbled it. Basically he came mid switching position and we tried to save some of the swimmers. Salvaged a very small amount put them in some egg whites in a menstural cup. It was probably about 10 minutes in room temp egg whites when all was said and done and then I spilled some :dohh: inserting it. 

Pretty much the worst case scenario. I have zero hope and I'm just going to pray I O soon and I lengthen my lp at least. :nope:

OH is away until the end of the week so that's that. So down right now :cry:


----------



## Lotts

Dolphinleigh said:


> Well after getting bfp in October, I had another missed miscarriage started in DEC, but had to take misoprostal in January to remove gestational sac, basby never developed beyond a spinal pole and stopped growing at 8 ish weeks, just started AF cd3 today, taking 120 soy CD 3,4 and 5 then upping to 180 last two days, taking 1500 mg oif evening porimroise oil took, doing opks starting on CD 10 and fingers crossed that a healthy egg meets the swimmers this month.

So sorry to hear about your MC Dolphin :hug:

FX'd for you this month :)


----------



## Lotts

Xokittycatxo said:


> Well I'm out this cycle:cry:
> 
> Today was our only shot and we fumbled it. Basically he came mid switching position and we tried to save some of the swimmers. Salvaged a very small amount put them in some egg whites in a menstural cup. It was probably about 10 minutes in room temp egg whites when all was said and done and then I spilled some :dohh: inserting it.
> 
> Pretty much the worst case scenario. I have zero hope and I'm just going to pray I O soon and I lengthen my lp at least. :nope:
> 
> OH is away until the end of the week so that's that. So down right now :cry:

i hope there was some extra stong popeye swimmers in there for you :) 
Sending a big virtual hug :D


----------



## pompeyvix

Hi girls

Thought I'd post here as going to give SI a try this month.

Basic back story - been trying for our second baby now since August 2014. For a year my cycles were all over the place. I was tested for PCOS last spring and the blood tests came back with a raised free androgen index (whatever that means) but normal testosterone. I also have a borderline underactive thyroid. I was prescribed thyroxine & I've been on that since July and my my cycles are now regular again (regular for me is 28-33 days). I was also prescribed metformin, but only starting taking them over Christmas. I've now had almost 6 months of regular cycles and I'm still not pregnant. I have no idea what's happening during my cycle as I don't temp or use OPK's. I was using OPK's last year, but because I never have had a positive, I found them demotivating and gave up on them completely. However, I am going to try them again now my cycles are more regular and have just ordered a load of cheapies from amazon.

I've had a scan done on my ovaries and they look normal and healthy and I've had a HSG done which came back clear. I think my PCOS is very mild, although that hasn't been confirmed. I don't have any of the other typical symptoms like acne, excess hair etc.

So this month after reading all this thread and being inspired by some of the successes, I've decided to try SI. I am not even convinced I am ovulating and if I am, I think my LP is quite short, so I am also going to be taking B6 & B complex. A LOT of pills each day alongside metformin, thyroxine and prenatals! 

I am new to all this as I conceived after just 2 months of NTNP with our Daughter. I assumed the same would happen this time round, but now 18 months in, I am starting to lose the will to live! 

I am going to start SI tomorrow, which will be CD3 for me.


----------



## Lotts

Hi Pompey,

i havent tried SI yet, i will be on my next cycle if i dont get a BFP. This is my first cycle since the depo running out. 
There are some great success stories on here espcially with BFP and moving O forward. 
This is my first time TTC and honestly didnt understand how much actually has to go into it! i literally thought you had sex and 9 months later puff a little bub :) lol how naive am i?! i never knew that our egg only lasts 12-24 hours until i started reading chats on this site. I feel like a complete newbie lol! 
You are going to be rattling with all them tabs but hopefully they will all help :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Lotts said:


> Hi Pompey,
> 
> i havent tried SI yet, i will be on my next cycle if i dont get a BFP. This is my first cycle since the depo running out.
> There are some great success stories on here espcially with BFP and moving O forward.
> This is my first time TTC and honestly didnt understand how much actually has to go into it! i literally thought you had sex and 9 months later puff a little bub :) lol how naive am i?! i never knew that our egg only lasts 12-24 hours until i started reading chats on this site. I feel like a complete newbie lol!
> You are going to be rattling with all them tabs but hopefully they will all help :)

Omg! U are just like me! I thought we would have sex once and I would be pregnant the next week hahaha I also thought af was my eggs coming out as blood. We made plan, we were gonna have sex September and have the baby in 9 months. My DH still doesn't believe that ovulation is such a small window.


----------



## Lotts

LOL! thats one of the reasons i went on the depo shot, i thought blinking hell if you can get preggo that quick i better get on something! worst mistake ever! Altho friends around my seem to just look at men and they are pregnant! 
Googling and this site has opened my eyes soo much!! i had no idea about diff mucus or cervic positioning etc. i even have to say i thought women ovulated on the same day every month depending on their cycle length.
I am defo using the opk this month and my basic app tracker, then if no BFP will use the SI and maybe try temp charting? i am still unsure tho, i really dont want to start stressing etc but with all the horror stories i have read about the depo i just cant help myself. 
I dont think my other half would believe me either, i am sticking to my guns and trying not to tell him too much about it all tho.
When i went to my nurse to stop the depo and explained that i would like to TTC soon ish she told me to carry on the depo then stop when i was ready and i would fall pregnant after the last one had run out! She had no sympathy, kept telling me i would have to lose weight (not in a nice way). i actually came out crying!! 
People on this site are so helpful and really nice, much better than some of the professionals i have met! I am actually dreading the day i have to tell my GP that i am pregnant!

Sorry wow that was an essay lmao!! :dohh:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Every time I got ovulation pain before I thought I got bladder infection and I would drink cranberry juice a lot. Now I know better! It's ovulation pain lol I was way too dumb....:( now I feel like I can open my own fertility clinic hehe 

Definitely try to relax, they say stress can delay things. I haven't managed to relax but I'm trying. I used to talk about ttc all the time but not anymore, DH says that I have been more relaxed lol I guess I managed to convince him hehe
My doctor told me to lose weight too and said hav sex! And I was gonna be like "really?! Sex? I never knew that!!!" Doctors always manage to piss me off. I'm not overweight but I do hav big butt which DH loves and I don't like how he tries solving my fertility problem with weight. 

Usually after bc, ppl fall pregnant pretty quick so don't stress, I'm sure it will be easy for u. I didn't use bc so don't hav experience with that.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

B6 or b complex and maca root, how much want the progesterone and a little lp help along with soy and evening primrose oil

Thanks


----------



## pompeyvix

I was very guilty of just going with the flow and assuming I'd fall pregnant. All this stuff is new to me!

However, after further thoughts I've decided to give SI a miss this month. I need to know where I'm at re my cycles and if I dont know whether or not I'm ovulating and what my luteal phase is, I won't know if the SI is having an effect or not. I dont think I'll temp, all sounds rather complicated for me, but I will start using opk's around day 12 and get an idea of I'm ovulating or not and if so when. Then I have something to measure when I start SI assuming I don't fall pregnant this month (not likely!). I will keep following this thread and update on any opk's I take which are showing signs of ovulation. Only cd3 now, so will be back later in my cycle :)


----------



## Clover1

Hey girls 
I'm new to the forum but I'm an active member on another forum pregnancy forum that seems to have stopped working! ! 
I'm CD 5/6 and was thinking of taking SI but is it too late in my cycle? I have been on Clomid in the past 
xxxxx


----------



## Xokittycatxo

pompeyvix said:


> I was very guilty of just going with the flow and assuming I'd fall pregnant. All this stuff is new to me!
> 
> However, after further thoughts I've decided to give SI a miss this month. I need to know where I'm at re my cycles and if I dont know whether or not I'm ovulating and what my luteal phase is, I won't know if the SI is having an effect or not. I dont think I'll temp, all sounds rather complicated for me, but I will start using opk's around day 12 and get an idea of I'm ovulating or not and if so when. Then I have something to measure when I start SI assuming I don't fall pregnant this month (not likely!). I will keep following this thread and update on any opk's I take which are showing signs of ovulation. Only cd3 now, so will be back later in my cycle :)

I thought the same thing about temping and charting but after I downloaded fertility friend and started it, it's actually quite easy and I don't have to stress about opks being wrong or when I O after a positive because temp shift is there to confirm. It's just part my routine now like brushing my teeth. :winkwink:



Clover1 said:


> Hey girls
> I'm new to the forum but I'm an active member on another forum pregnancy forum that seems to have stopped working! !
> I'm CD 5/6 and was thinking of taking SI but is it too late in my cycle? I have been on Clomid in the past
> xxxxx

You can take SI as late as cycle day 5-9 but after that, it could effect your fertility negatively.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

pompeyvix said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Thought I'd post here as going to give SI a try this month.
> 
> Basic back story - been trying for our second baby now since August 2014. For a year my cycles were all over the place. I was tested for PCOS last spring and the blood tests came back with a raised free androgen index (whatever that means) but normal testosterone. I also have a borderline underactive thyroid. I was prescribed thyroxine & I've been on that since July and my my cycles are now regular again (regular for me is 28-33 days). I was also prescribed metformin, but only starting taking them over Christmas. I've now had almost 6 months of regular cycles and I'm still not pregnant. I have no idea what's happening during my cycle as I don't temp or use OPK's. I was using OPK's last year, but because I never have had a positive, I found them demotivating and gave up on them completely. However, I am going to try them again now my cycles M .m are more regular and have just ordered a load of cheapies from amazon.
> 
> I've had a scan done on my ovaries and they look normal and healthy and I've had a HSG done which came back clear. I think my PCOS is very mild, although that hasn't been confirmed. I don't have any of the other typical symptoms like acne, excess hair etc.
> 
> So this month after reading all this thread and being inspired by some of the successes, I've decided to try SI. I am not even convinced I am ovulating and if I am, I think my LP is quite short, so I am also going to be taking B6 & B complex. A LOT of pills each day alongside metformin, thyroxine and prenatals!
> 
> I am new to all this as I conceived after just 2 months of NTNP with our Daughter. I assumed the same would happen this time round, but now 18 months in, I am starting to lose the will to live!
> 
> I am going to start SI tomorrow, which will be CD3 for me.

You sound a lot like me. I was ovulating but my lp was only 7 days. This is my second round of SI and I also started taking a B complex and B6 plus myo-inositol. I moved my O up from cd19 to cd15 and have lengthened my lp. This last cycle I took SI 3-7 and I think that's what I'll do next cycle.
I don't have much hope for a bfp after our screw up this round.
I'm also taking 1000 mg of vitamin c and 800 mg of vitamin e, I've read those two taken together lengthen lp. I also have natural progesterone cream I use after O and I'll also start flaxseed oil...another thing that is said to help lpd. 
It's a lot of pills but so far, worth it!


----------



## Lost7

At one point I was taking 16 tablets a day. Hope you ladies have better luck with SI than I did.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hello ladies, finally im back to work which means im back to bnb:happydance: I just hate using my phone for bnb, so hard.


Anyways, i hope everyone is doing well. I just went to give blood for my tests this morning, currently feeling like a zombie and hav ovulation kinda cramps and creamy cm.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Lost7 said:


> At one point I was taking 16 tablets a day. Hope you ladies have better luck with SI than I did.

Oh wow is that including the SI or not?? 205mg of SI is 13 caps for me plus the roughly 7 other vitamins/supps. I know you were taking B vits as well. 



GoldenRatio said:


> Hello ladies, finally im back to work which means im back to bnb:happydance: I just hate using my phone for bnb, so hard.
> 
> 
> Anyways, i hope everyone is doing well. I just went to give blood for my tests this morning, currently feeling like a zombie and hav ovulation kinda cramps and creamy cm.

Yay you're back! Where are you in your cycle Golden? I can't keep track, hard enough keeping tabs on my own :hehe:

*Fairyy* how are you doing. Sweetie? 

I got a neg opk this morning and creamy cm so fairly certain I O yesterday. Now hoping for a nice long lp.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo said:


> Yay you're back! Where are you in your cycle Golden? I can't keep track, hard enough keeping tabs on my own :hehe:
> 
> I got a neg opk this morning and creamy cm so fairly certain I O yesterday. Now hoping for a nice long lp.

Im 6-7dpo today cd22. Current cramps making me hopeful but im scared to get my hopes up:blush:

If you ovulated yesterday its great! u got BD done at o-1:happydance: fx for long LP. Was ur ovulation painful?


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Yay you're back! Where are you in your cycle Golden? I can't keep track, hard enough keeping tabs on my own :hehe:
> 
> I got a neg opk this morning and creamy cm so fairly certain I O yesterday. Now hoping for a nice long lp.
> 
> Im 6-7dpo today cd22. Current cramps making me hopeful but im scared to get my hopes up:blush:
> 
> If you ovulated yesterday its great! u got BD done at o-1:happydance: fx for long LP. Was ur ovulation painful?Click to expand...

It wasn't but I did have some cramping. Really not hopeful for this cycle as we had a little accident at he finish line :dohh: basically we didn't get any of the stuff inside so tried to salvage it and put it in a soft cup to insert (and now it's my turn to mess up) I spilled most of it inserting. So there is not much hope :cry: 
But at least it seems like I'm getting my lp sorted out.


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: I am doing good hun. How are you ? 
I think I have started to get mild AF cramps. AF due this weekend. I would really be bummed if I get BFN this time with such strong ovulation and ovulation spotting. I have got ovulation spotting earlier but never got that "O" cramps. 

Your BD timing is perfect. Fingers crossed for a BFP hun. 

Golden: I am hopeful for you with all that BD and strong ovulation. 
Keep us posted about your progesterone result. Good luck sweetie. 

I see few new ladies here. Welcome new members.:flower:

Lost hun, how are you doing ? 
Hope you are doing good. 

How are the preggo ladies doing ? Who is due when ? 
Your BFP's and healthy pregnancies give us hope.


----------



## Lost7

Xokittycatxo said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> At one point I was taking 16 tablets a day. Hope you ladies have better luck with SI than I did.
> 
> Oh wow is that including the SI or not?? 205mg of SI is 13 caps for me plus the roughly 7 other vitamins/supps. I know you were taking B vits as well.Click to expand...

Yeah, 5 of those were SI.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo said:


> It wasn't but I did have some cramping. Really not hopeful for this cycle as we had a little accident at he finish line :dohh: basically we didn't get any of the stuff inside so tried to salvage it and put it in a soft cup to insert (and now it's my turn to mess up) I spilled most of it inserting. So there is not much hope :cry:
> But at least it seems like I'm getting my lp sorted out.


ah dont worry about that! after getting upset over not BDing day before ovulation, i figured it doesnt really matter when we BD, if its meant to be! it will happen. It takes one sperm out of millions to make a baby. 
I had cycles where i had the perfect BD timing and yet i got bfn. 

oh also from an other thread, this lady was trying for 4 months no success so they stopped ttc and that month she fell pregnant. She said they only BDd day before ovulation but he didnt ejaculate inside. 

So who knows!!! lets be positive this month:hugs:


----------



## Lost7

GoldenRatio said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> It wasn't but I did have some cramping. Really not hopeful for this cycle as we had a little accident at he finish line :dohh: basically we didn't get any of the stuff inside so tried to salvage it and put it in a soft cup to insert (and now it's my turn to mess up) I spilled most of it inserting. So there is not much hope :cry:
> But at least it seems like I'm getting my lp sorted out.
> 
> 
> ah dont worry about that! after getting upset over not BDing day before ovulation, i figured it doesnt really matter when we BD, if its meant to be! it will happen. It takes one sperm out of millions to make a baby.
> I had cycles where i had the perfect BD timing and yet i got bfn.
> 
> oh also from an other thread, this lady was trying for 4 months no success so they stopped ttc and that month she fell pregnant. She said they only BDd day before ovulation but he didnt ejaculate inside.
> 
> So who knows!!! lets be positive this month:hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds like my story. Only we were trying 19 months. Last couple of cycles I gave up (I think we both did tbh) and low and behold. FF even noted me down as a 'low' chance of pregnancy that month too. I O'd the day after we last BD'd. We did BD the day of O but he didn't climax.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Xokittycatxo: I am doing good hun. How are you ?
> I think I have started to get mild AF cramps. AF due this weekend. I would really be bummed if I get BFN this time with such strong ovulation and ovulation spotting. I have got ovulation spotting earlier but never got that "O" cramps.
> 
> Your BD timing is perfect. Fingers crossed for a BFP hun.
> 
> Golden: I am hopeful for you with all that BD and strong ovulation.
> Keep us posted about your progesterone result. Good luck sweetie.
> 
> I see few new ladies here. Welcome new members.:flower:
> 
> Lost hun, how are you doing ?
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> How are the preggo ladies doing ? Who is due when ?
> Your BFP's and healthy pregnancies give us hope.

Good to hear! Hopefully the cramps are implantation!!! I know a lot of women mistake them for af cramps and swear she's coming but never does. Hope this is the case with you. 



Lost7 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> It wasn't but I did have some cramping. Really not hopeful for this cycle as we had a little accident at he finish line :dohh: basically we didn't get any of the stuff inside so tried to salvage it and put it in a soft cup to insert (and now it's my turn to mess up) I spilled most of it inserting. So there is not much hope :cry:
> But at least it seems like I'm getting my lp sorted out.
> 
> 
> ah dont worry about that! after getting upset over not BDing day before ovulation, i figured it doesnt really matter when we BD, if its meant to be! it will happen. It takes one sperm out of millions to make a baby.
> I had cycles where i had the perfect BD timing and yet i got bfn.
> 
> oh also from an other thread, this lady was trying for 4 months no success so they stopped ttc and that month she fell pregnant. She said they only BDd day before ovulation but he didnt ejaculate inside.
> 
> So who knows!!! lets be positive this month:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like my story. Only we were trying 19 months. Last couple of cycles I gave up (I think we both did tbh) and low and behold. FF even noted me down as a 'low' chance of pregnancy that month too. I O'd the day after we last BD'd. We did BD the day of O but he didn't climax.Click to expand...

Ahh you are all the bes! Make me feel so much better. You're right...it only takes one. So I will be optimistic but realistic at the same time...if that's even possible in this situation :haha:

Fx for us both Golden. :hugs:

Lost your story gives me so much hope. How are you feeling?


----------



## pompeyvix

Xokittycatxo said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Thought I'd post here as going to give SI a try this month.
> 
> Basic back story - been trying for our second baby now since August 2014. For a year my cycles were all over the place. I was tested for PCOS last spring and the blood tests came back with a raised free androgen index (whatever that means) but normal testosterone. I also have a borderline underactive thyroid. I was prescribed thyroxine & I've been on that since July and my my cycles are now regular again (regular for me is 28-33 days). I was also prescribed metformin, but only starting taking them over Christmas. I've now had almost 6 months of regular cycles and I'm still not pregnant. I have no idea what's happening during my cycle as I don't temp or use OPK's. I was using OPK's last year, but because I never have had a positive, I found them demotivating and gave up on them completely. However, I am going to try them again now my cycles M .m are more regular and have just ordered a load of cheapies from amazon.
> 
> I've had a scan done on my ovaries and they look normal and healthy and I've had a HSG done which came back clear. I think my PCOS is very mild, although that hasn't been confirmed. I don't have any of the other typical symptoms like acne, excess hair etc.
> 
> So this month after reading all this thread and being inspired by some of the successes, I've decided to try SI. I am not even convinced I am ovulating and if I am, I think my LP is quite short, so I am also going to be taking B6 & B complex. A LOT of pills each day alongside metformin, thyroxine and prenatals!
> 
> I am new to all this as I conceived after just 2 months of NTNP with our Daughter. I assumed the same would happen this time round, but now 18 months in, I am starting to lose the will to live!
> 
> I am going to start SI tomorrow, which will be CD3 for me.
> 
> You sound a lot like me. I was ovulating but my lp was only 7 days. This is my second round of SI and I also started taking a B complex and B6 plus myo-inositol. I moved my O up from cd19 to cd15 and have lengthened my lp. This last cycle I took SI 3-7 and I think that's what I'll do next cycle.
> I don't have much hope for a bfp after our screw up this round.
> I'm also taking 1000 mg of vitamin c and 800 mg of vitamin e, I've read those two taken together lengthen lp. I also have natural progesterone cream I use after O and I'll also start flaxseed oil...another thing that is said to help lpd.
> It's a lot of pills but so far, worth it!Click to expand...

We do sound similar with our various issues! I can't say for sure if I am even ovulating or not (I wasn't a few months back) but now my thyroid is sorted and my cycles are regular I am more confident that I am. 

I noticed on CD24 last cycle, I had stretchy cm which I thought was fertile cm. I made sure we DTD that evening and then I came on 6 days later. I am really not that knowledgeable about cm so can't say for sure and I didn't back it up with OPK's. But lets just say I felt very very wet down there (sorry if TMI) and my hubby also commented on how slippery (!) it was down there. So if that was my fertile cm, a 6 day lp is awful! No wonder i'm not conceiving! However, my period this month (as all months) is heavy. So I would have thought with a short lp, my periods would be lighter??? However, I am on CD4 and still using super + tampons. This is all ever so confusing.

I may trying temping, I'm just not sure I'm cut out for all of that!

Good luck in your cycle this month. I know it didn't quite go to plan, but fingers crossed as there is always hope!


----------



## fairyy

pompeyvix said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Thought I'd post here as going to give SI a try this month.
> 
> Basic back story - been trying for our second baby now since August 2014. For a year my cycles were all over the place. I was tested for PCOS last spring and the blood tests came back with a raised free androgen index (whatever that means) but normal testosterone. I also have a borderline underactive thyroid. I was prescribed thyroxine & I've been on that since July and my my cycles are now regular again (regular for me is 28-33 days). I was also prescribed metformin, but only starting taking them over Christmas. I've now had almost 6 months of regular cycles and I'm still not pregnant. I have no idea what's happening during my cycle as I don't temp or use OPK's. I was using OPK's last year, but because I never have had a positive, I found them demotivating and gave up on them completely. However, I am going to try them again now my cycles M .m are more regular and have just ordered a load of cheapies from amazon.
> 
> I've had a scan done on my ovaries and they look normal and healthy and I've had a HSG done which came back clear. I think my PCOS is very mild, although that hasn't been confirmed. I don't have any of the other typical symptoms like acne, excess hair etc.
> 
> So this month after reading all this thread and being inspired by some of the successes, I've decided to try SI. I am not even convinced I am ovulating and if I am, I think my LP is quite short, so I am also going to be taking B6 & B complex. A LOT of pills each day alongside metformin, thyroxine and prenatals!
> 
> I am new to all this as I conceived after just 2 months of NTNP with our Daughter. I assumed the same would happen this time round, but now 18 months in, I am starting to lose the will to live!
> 
> I am going to start SI tomorrow, which will be CD3 for me.
> 
> You sound a lot like me. I was ovulating but my lp was only 7 days. This is my second round of SI and I also started taking a B complex and B6 plus myo-inositol. I moved my O up from cd19 to cd15 and have lengthened my lp. This last cycle I took SI 3-7 and I think that's what I'll do next cycle.
> I don't have much hope for a bfp after our screw up this round.
> I'm also taking 1000 mg of vitamin c and 800 mg of vitamin e, I've read those two taken together lengthen lp. I also have natural progesterone cream I use after O and I'll also start flaxseed oil...another thing that is said to help lpd.
> It's a lot of pills but so far, worth it!Click to expand...
> 
> We do sound similar with our various issues! I can't say for sure if I am even ovulating or not (I wasn't a few months back) but now my thyroid is sorted and my cycles are regular I am more confident that I am.
> 
> I noticed on CD24 last cycle, I had stretchy cm which I thought was fertile cm. I made sure we DTD that evening and then I came on 6 days later. I am really not that knowledgeable about cm so can't say for sure and I didn't back it up with OPK's. But lets just say I felt very very wet down there (sorry if TMI) and my hubby also commented on how slippery (!) it was down there. So if that was my fertile cm, a 6 day lp is awful! No wonder i'm not conceiving! However, my period this month (as all months) is heavy. So I would have thought with a short lp, my periods would be lighter??? However, I am on CD4 and still using super + tampons. This is all ever so confusing.
> 
> I may trying temping, I'm just not sure I'm cut out for all of that!
> 
> Good luck in your cycle this month. I know it didn't quite go to plan, but fingers crossed as there is always hope!Click to expand...

Sometimes it isn't unusual to get random stretchy cm during luteal phase. I would suggest to do opk's and charting and watch cm closely. You should see a pattern in your cm in correlation with opk and your temperature. 

You should be getting ewcm for two/three days or more to indicate that you are fertile then.


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: Thanks for giving me hope :hugs:

So we three are in the TWW now. How exciting!


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> Xokittycatxo: Thanks for giving me hope :hugs:
> 
> So we three are in the TWW now. How exciting!

when are u going to test?


----------



## fairyy

I am thinking of testing on Friday with FMU. 
What about you ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> I am thinking of testing on Friday with FMU.
> What about you ?

im planning to test on Friday too, i will be 9dpo. 

This month im feeling different, not sure why but im scared to test or even symptom spot lol usually i start peeing on sticks around 4 dpo :shy:


----------



## pompeyvix

fairyy said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Thought I'd post here as going to give SI a try this month.
> 
> Basic back story - been trying for our second baby now since August 2014. For a year my cycles were all over the place. I was tested for PCOS last spring and the blood tests came back with a raised free androgen index (whatever that means) but normal testosterone. I also have a borderline underactive thyroid. I was prescribed thyroxine & I've been on that since July and my my cycles are now regular again (regular for me is 28-33 days). I was also prescribed metformin, but only starting taking them over Christmas. I've now had almost 6 months of regular cycles and I'm still not pregnant. I have no idea what's happening during my cycle as I don't temp or use OPK's. I was using OPK's last year, but because I never have had a positive, I found them demotivating and gave up on them completely. However, I am going to try them again now my cycles M .m are more regular and have just ordered a load of cheapies from amazon.
> 
> I've had a scan done on my ovaries and they look normal and healthy and I've had a HSG done which came back clear. I think my PCOS is very mild, although that hasn't been confirmed. I don't have any of the other typical symptoms like acne, excess hair etc.
> 
> So this month after reading all this thread and being inspired by some of the successes, I've decided to try SI. I am not even convinced I am ovulating and if I am, I think my LP is quite short, so I am also going to be taking B6 & B complex. A LOT of pills each day alongside metformin, thyroxine and prenatals!
> 
> I am new to all this as I conceived after just 2 months of NTNP with our Daughter. I assumed the same would happen this time round, but now 18 months in, I am starting to lose the will to live!
> 
> I am going to start SI tomorrow, which will be CD3 for me.
> 
> You sound a lot like me. I was ovulating but my lp was only 7 days. This is my second round of SI and I also started taking a B complex and B6 plus myo-inositol. I moved my O up from cd19 to cd15 and have lengthened my lp. This last cycle I took SI 3-7 and I think that's what I'll do next cycle.
> I don't have much hope for a bfp after our screw up this round.
> I'm also taking 1000 mg of vitamin c and 800 mg of vitamin e, I've read those two taken together lengthen lp. I also have natural progesterone cream I use after O and I'll also start flaxseed oil...another thing that is said to help lpd.
> It's a lot of pills but so far, worth it!Click to expand...
> 
> We do sound similar with our various issues! I can't say for sure if I am even ovulating or not (I wasn't a few months back) but now my thyroid is sorted and my cycles are regular I am more confident that I am.
> 
> I noticed on CD24 last cycle, I had stretchy cm which I thought was fertile cm. I made sure we DTD that evening and then I came on 6 days later. I am really not that knowledgeable about cm so can't say for sure and I didn't back it up with OPK's. But lets just say I felt very very wet down there (sorry if TMI) and my hubby also commented on how slippery (!) it was down there. So if that was my fertile cm, a 6 day lp is awful! No wonder i'm not conceiving! However, my period this month (as all months) is heavy. So I would have thought with a short lp, my periods would be lighter??? However, I am on CD4 and still using super + tampons. This is all ever so confusing.
> 
> I may trying temping, I'm just not sure I'm cut out for all of that!
> 
> Good luck in your cycle this month. I know it didn't quite go to plan, but fingers crossed as there is always hope!Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes it isn't unusual to get random stretchy cm during luteal phase. I would suggest to do opk's and charting and watch cm closely. You should see a pattern in your cm in correlation with opk and your temperature.
> 
> You should be getting ewcm for two/three days or more to indicate that you are fertile then.Click to expand...

Thanks for this. I've honestly never really paid any attention to my cm before. I just really really noticed it on day 24 last cycle and thought it was fertile. I will pay more attention this cycle. I've just ordered some cheapie OPKs. Before my thyroid was sorted, the test line would appear but never ever got as dark as or darker than the control line.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Xokittycatxo: Thanks for giving me hope :hugs:
> 
> So we three are in the TWW now. How exciting!

Yes, maybe that's a good sign! You girls are way ahead of me so I'll be a cheerleader :dust:


----------



## fairyy

GoldenRatio said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking of testing on Friday with FMU.
> What about you ?
> 
> im planning to test on Friday too, i will be 9dpo.
> 
> This month im feeling different, not sure why but im scared to test or even symptom spot lol usually i start peeing on sticks around 4 dpo :shy:Click to expand...

Hmm. :-k May be you are pregnant.


----------



## Lost7

fairyy said:


> I am thinking of testing on Friday with FMU.
> What about you ?

No pressure or anything fairry, but I'm itching to add you down as a :bfp: How many DPO will you be on Friday? I'm rooting for you girl! :happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking of testing on Friday with FMU.
> What about you ?
> 
> im planning to test on Friday too, i will be 9dpo.
> 
> This month im feeling different, not sure why but im scared to test or even symptom spot lol usually i start peeing on sticks around 4 dpo :shy:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm. :-k May be you are pregnant.Click to expand...

hehe i wish!


----------



## fairyy

Lost7 said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking of testing on Friday with FMU.
> What about you ?
> 
> No pressure or anything fairry, but I'm itching to add you down as a :bfp: How many DPO will you be on Friday? I'm rooting for you girl! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you hun. :hugs:
I genuinely feel that if I don't get BFP this cycle then I am not going to get one without the help of doctors. We are planning to go for consultation in May. 

Friday would be 13dpo hun. But I am wanting to test tomorrow. Do you think 12dpo evening would be good enough to give me a line on hpt if I am pregnant ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Since u had spotting and cramps already, i think tomorrow will be good time to test. :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

That spotting was so so tiny. It might be my imagination. lol :wacko:

Anyways I am testing tomorrow evening.


----------



## GoldenRatio

do you have any symptoms? I dont have any today... yesterday my nipples were hurting along with cramps. Also i was craving sugar so bad!! because of my pcos diet, i couldnt have anything sugary so we ended up going to store to pick up no sugar added jam so i ate that hahahha

Either it was early pregnancy craving or i'm just fat :munch:
 



Attached Files:







b616e21c6506e0ab2fc5615d92ebf511.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> That spotting was so so tiny. It might be my imagination. lol :wacko:
> 
> Anyways I am testing tomorrow evening.

Ahh so excited! All my fingers and toes are crossed. :happydance:v 



GoldenRatio said:


> do you have any symptoms? I dont have any today... yesterday my nipples were hurting along with cramps. Also i was craving sugar so bad!! because of my pcos diet, i couldnt have anything sugary so we ended up going to store to pick up no sugar added jam so i ate that hahahha
> 
> Either it was early pregnancy craving or i'm just fat :munch:

Bahahaha you and that pic had me LOL :haha:


----------



## Lost7

fairyy said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking of testing on Friday with FMU.
> What about you ?
> 
> No pressure or anything fairry, but I'm itching to add you down as a :bfp: How many DPO will you be on Friday? I'm rooting for you girl! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun. :hugs:
> I genuinely feel that if I don't get BFP this cycle then I am not going to get one without the help of doctors. We are planning to go for consultation in May.
> 
> Friday would be 13dpo hun. But I am wanting to test tomorrow. Do you think 12dpo evening would be good enough to give me a line on hpt if I am pregnant ?Click to expand...

Absolutely! I got my BFP 11DPO PM - without any kind of hold! Good luck!


----------



## fairyy

GoldenRatio said:


> do you have any symptoms? I dont have any today... yesterday my nipples were hurting along with cramps. Also i was craving sugar so bad!! because of my pcos diet, i couldnt have anything sugary so we ended up going to store to pick up no sugar added jam so i ate that hahahha
> 
> Either it was early pregnancy craving or i'm just fat :munch:

Lol that picture. :haha:

I have a good feeling for you this TWW. 

No, I don't have any symptom. Just normal PMS cramp type feeling.


----------



## fairyy

Ladies I got a clear BFN. I am out. Not trying soy anymore.

But to be honest, I am happy what soy did for me ovuation wise. I have had ovulation spotting and strong ovary pain. So I think we have other problems that need attention. 

Good luck ladies. Hope soy works for you and you get your BFP's.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> Ladies I got a clear BFN. I am out. Not trying soy anymore.
> 
> But to be honest, I am happy what soy did for me ovuation wise. I have had ovulation spotting and strong ovary pain. So I think we have other problems that need attention.
> 
> Good luck ladies. Hope soy works for you and you get your BFP's.
> :dust::dust::dust:

Heeeey we dont give up until af shows p! maybe baby implants 12dpo, u never know when bfp shows p. 

Btw i fell on my butt today and my coffee landed on my head:cry: Thank god i wasnt pregnant, it was a bad fall! But Im hoping that coffee makes my curls rock and i create a new hair styling product :happydance:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I got a clear BFN. I am out. Not trying soy anymore.
> 
> But to be honest, I am happy what soy did for me ovuation wise. I have had ovulation spotting and strong ovary pain. So I think we have other problems that need attention.
> 
> Good luck ladies. Hope soy works for you and you get your BFP's.
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Heeeey we dont give up until af shows p! maybe baby implants 12dpo, u never know when bfp shows p.
> 
> Btw i fell on my butt today and my coffee landed on my head:cry: Thank god i wasnt pregnant, it was a bad fall! But Im hoping that coffee makes my curls rock and i create a new hair styling product :happydance:Click to expand...

Hahaha Golden you keep cracking me up!! That sounds like something that I would do. I'm glad you didn't get hurt though. :hugs:

Fairyy I second Golden...wait until AF shows! I hate giving false hope but that's not what this is :kiss:

AFM...I've been getting on and off cramps since yesterday. Pretty strong and similar to AF cramps which probably means she's on her way and just making her presence known sooner this cycle :growlmad:

I usually don't get cramps until she shows up so this is new. Wonder if it's the SI?


----------



## GoldenRatio

kitty, soy definitely gives random cramps. I hope ur lp lasts longer this time but maybe we will get af the same day! and be cycle buddies. 

Im expecting mine on Wednesday, how about u?

I get cramps randomly too, but this cycle my nipples hurt when i touch but i dont really trust my symptoms. I got negative yesterday with 2 hours of urine :coffee:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> kitty, soy definitely gives random cramps. I hope ur lp lasts longer this time but maybe we will get af the same day! and be cycle buddies.
> 
> Im expecting mine on Wednesday, how about u?
> 
> I get cramps randomly too, but this cycle my nipples hurt when i touch but i dont really trust my symptoms. I got negative yesterday with 2 hours of urine :coffee:

Mine is due Tuesday but I'm hoping with all the vit c, e and flax I'm taking I can make it till Wednesday! Good to know about the soy and the cramps. I had none last cycle but I started with a more conservative dose.


----------



## fairyy

GoldenRatio said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I got a clear BFN. I am out. Not trying soy anymore.
> 
> But to be honest, I am happy what soy did for me ovuation wise. I have had ovulation spotting and strong ovary pain. So I think we have other problems that need attention.
> 
> Good luck ladies. Hope soy works for you and you get your BFP's.
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Heeeey we dont give up until af shows p! maybe baby implants 12dpo, u never know when bfp shows p.
> 
> Btw i fell on my butt today and my coffee landed on my head:cry: Thank god i wasnt pregnant, it was a bad fall! But Im hoping that coffee makes my curls rock and i create a new hair styling product :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh no. That sounds awful. Hope you haven't injured yourself and ok now.


----------



## fairyy

I will be here stalking till you two get your BFP's.

Ladies you should each start a journal of your own. That way it is easier to follow your journey.


----------



## GoldenRatio

fairyy said:


> I will be here stalking till you two get your BFP's.
> 
> Ladies you should each start a journal of your own. That way it is easier to follow your journey.

I dont want to start one because i feel like i will be more obsessed once i start a journal, since im trying to take more relaxed approach hehe even tho i didnt manage to relax yet, soooon my friends soooon

When i get bfp, im gonna be like omg how?! we werent even trying:dance:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I will be here stalking till you two get your BFP's.
> 
> Ladies you should each start a journal of your own. That way it is easier to follow your journey.
> 
> I dont want to start one because i feel like i will be more obsessed once i start a journal, since im trying to take more relaxed approach hehe even tho i didnt manage to relax yet, soooon my friends soooon
> 
> When i get bfp, im gonna be like omg how?! we werent even trying:dance:Click to expand...

Hehe you're killing me today! :haha: 

I agree with you though, I think journaling every little thing will make me even more obsessive and I've just managed to relax and break my sever poas addiction. There should be a twelve step program for that....

Anyhow, I will be following your journal Fairyy!! Hoping you get some answers from you consult in May or better yet, manage a bfp before then!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I will be here stalking till you two get your BFP's.
> 
> Ladies you should each start a journal of your own. That way it is easier to follow your journey.
> 
> I dont want to start one because i feel like i will be more obsessed once i start a journal, since im trying to take more relaxed approach hehe even tho i didnt manage to relax yet, soooon my friends soooon
> 
> When i get bfp, im gonna be like omg how?! we werent even trying:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe you're killing me today! :haha:
> 
> I agree with you though, I think journaling every little thing will make me even more obsessive and I've just managed to relax and break my sever poas addiction. There should be a twelve step program for that....
> 
> Anyhow, I will be following your journal Fairyy!! Hoping you get some answers from you consult in May or better yet, manage a bfp before then!Click to expand...


TGIF today and i cant wait to sleep in tomorrow, gives me joy! even tho i have sugary coffee hair, i feel great:happydance:

My roommate from university gave birth yesterday, we literally got married the same weekend, like 9 months ago hehehe some ppl are fast and furious, i tell ya

I should start a new thread so we talk there, since we wont be taking soy next cycle its kinda pointless to occupy here.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I will be here stalking till you two get your BFP's.
> 
> Ladies you should each start a journal of your own. That way it is easier to follow your journey.
> 
> I dont want to start one because i feel like i will be more obsessed once i start a journal, since im trying to take more relaxed approach hehe even tho i didnt manage to relax yet, soooon my friends soooon
> 
> When i get bfp, im gonna be like omg how?! we werent even trying:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe you're killing me today! :haha:
> 
> I agree with you though, I think journaling every little thing will make me even more obsessive and I've just managed to relax and break my sever poas addiction. There should be a twelve step program for that....
> 
> Anyhow, I will be following your journal Fairyy!! Hoping you get some answers from you consult in May or better yet, manage a bfp before then!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TGIF today and i cant wait to sleep in tomorrow, gives me joy! even tho i have sugary coffee hair, i feel great:happydance:
> 
> My roommate from university gave birth yesterday, we literally got married the same weekend, like 9 months ago hehehe some ppl are fast and furious, i tell ya
> 
> I should start a new thread so we talk there, since we wont be taking soy next cycle its kinda pointless to occupy here.Click to expand...

Yay for Friday! 
I just found out a friend of mine that's at least a few years older is preggo and she JUST went through cancer. I'm happier than anyone for her but I'm like wth!? She's had several kids already too so she is just one that gets knocked up if her man even looks at her I guess lol.

If you start a new thread, post a link so I can find it!!


----------



## fairyy

Yes, starting a new thread seems like a good idea. We can discuss our topics there. 

Some people get pregnant so easily. 
Golden your friend is really fast. ha ha.

Xokittycatxo: We all would love to be like your friend and have our husbands look at us and get pregnant. Just wishful thinking.


----------



## GoldenRatio

okeeey u guys dont be so negative! we wait for af and if it shows p for all of us, then we open a thread named "oh no! AF again" deal?

or maybe we get bfps and add our names to the first page of this thread like champs :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Yay sounds good. :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

So I did a test when I got home, I think I held my pee for about 2hours max. 9dpo today and I think I see something but DH or photo don't pick up lol maybe my eyes are desperate for second line lol 

DH is like that's some imaginary line :( oh well I hope tomorrow morning I will get a closure!


----------



## Xokittycatxo

9dpo is really early yet. Maybe if you can hold out for a couple more days?


----------



## GoldenRatio

My tests usually super clear so even imaginary line is unordinary for me! I don't even get any evap. Maybe this is my first evap, who knows.


----------



## Powell130

Good luck!! I got my BFP on 9DPO and it was soooo light!! But the next day I got a Yes + on a first response gold digi. I highly recommend those tests, they are super sensitive!


----------



## fairyy

I think it is your BFP for sure.
I am excited to see tomorrow's test. Yayyy


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ah I hope to see bfp tomorrow, fx! 

Btw Powell ur baby is now a size of cucumber haha tbh that made me giggle a bit, couldn't they find some other fruit or vegetable, cucumber hahahhaha


----------



## Powell130

goldenratio said:


> ah i hope to see bfp tomorrow, fx!
> 
> Btw powell ur baby is now a size of cucumber haha tbh that made me giggle a bit, couldn't they find some other fruit or vegetable, cucumber hahahhaha

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well turns out it was just an imaginary line:(( got a pretty clear bfn this morning


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Well turns out it was just an imaginary line:(( got a pretty clear bfn this morning

Boo :hugs:

Like you said though....not out till af shows! FF changed my start day to next wed so we are due same day unless I can manage to squeeze out another day or two in my lp.


----------



## corgankidd

Keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies! Try using evening urine with at least a 3 hour hold. Fmu was the worst for me and for a lot of women it seems. Hoping that line wasn't imaginary Golden!


----------



## fairyy

Hope it shows up in a day or two. You aren't out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GoldenRatio

corgankidd said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies! Try using evening urine with at least a 3 hour hold. Fmu was the worst for me and for a lot of women it seems. Hoping that line wasn't imaginary Golden!

Well I had to pee 6am so I did the test she I officially woke up which was 10am, so 4hours held urine. Will try tonight again. When did u get ur positive? Was it with frer? I'm using ic for now


----------



## corgankidd

I got a super squinter at 8dpo but nobody else saw it. 9dpo it was another squinter that nobody but me saw so I bought a frer and it was pretty obvious on that. Didn't become obvious on IC's until 10dpo I think. Here are my tests from 9-12 DPO. But I'm pretty sure I implanted at 6dpo, so really early. 
The 9dpo IC dried a lot darker than it was the day I took it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Golden!

This cycle has been wearing me out. FF has me at 5dpo but I could be closer to 6dpo. Since about 3dpo I have cramps on and off. Worst were probably yesterday morning when I got up but for he most part mild. Thanks Soy. Ugh. 
Today I noticed one little pin prick of brown blood. I mean teeny tiny. Guessing just old blood from last cycle because no more spotting since and I checked my cm and nothing pink at all thank goodness! However, I'm also completly drained which also usually happens the day of af sometimes the day before :growlmad:
I just realized that I forgot to put my B6 in my vitamins for the past week. :dohh: but hopefully I was taking them long enough before that it didn't hurt too much.

At this point I'm just hoping I can make it until Wednesday.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Xokittycatxo said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Golden!
> 
> This cycle has been wearing me out. FF has me at 5dpo but I could be closer to 6dpo. Since about 3dpo I have cramps on and off. Worst were probably yesterday morning when I got up but for he most part mild. Thanks Soy. Ugh.
> Today I noticed one little pin prick of brown blood. I mean teeny tiny. Guessing just old blood from last cycle because no more spotting since and I checked my cm and nothing pink at all thank goodness! However, I'm also completly drained which also usually happens the day of af sometimes the day before :growlmad:
> I just realized that I forgot to put my B6 in my vitamins for the past week. :dohh: but hopefully I was taking them long enough before that it didn't hurt too much.
> 
> At this point I'm just hoping I can make it until Wednesday.

Stop stressing, stress can effect lp a lot! Ovulation is done so at this point just relax and wait for af. Maybe it won't show p, who knows!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tmi! I have this burning itchy feeling in my vajayjay walls, I hope I'm not getting UTI :( also I'm getting anxieties today, I'm nervous and scared for no reason?! Weird ha?


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Golden!
> 
> This cycle has been wearing me out. FF has me at 5dpo but I could be closer to 6dpo. Since about 3dpo I have cramps on and off. Worst were probably yesterday morning when I got up but for he most part mild. Thanks Soy. Ugh.
> Today I noticed one little pin prick of brown blood. I mean teeny tiny. Guessing just old blood from last cycle because no more spotting since and I checked my cm and nothing pink at all thank goodness! However, I'm also completly drained which also usually happens the day of af sometimes the day before :growlmad:
> I just realized that I forgot to put my B6 in my vitamins for the past week. :dohh: but hopefully I was taking them long enough before that it didn't hurt too much.
> 
> At this point I'm just hoping I can make it until Wednesday.
> 
> Stop stressing, stress can effect lp a lot! Ovulation is done so at this point just relax and wait for af. Maybe it won't show p, who knows!!Click to expand...

Bah I'm honestly not stressing! A little irritated about the cramps and exhaustion though....:haha:

Not sure about the anxiety. Did you ever have it before? I get really emotional right before af. 

I've never gotten itchy with uti's but maybe it's a yeast infection starting? All that bd'ing can do it!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ahh donno can I had this feeling with UTI before, doesn't really itch but just burning tingly sensation. Could be due to BDing. 

I used to get anxieties before when I was dating my husband long distance and everytime he left the country, I would get anxieties so I know how it feels. But it's unusual for me at this point.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Golden...hopefully it's not a infection of any kinda and just too much :sex: 

Feel better sweetie :kiss:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Update, CD 10, took an opk since CD 5 good thing since it was positive yesterday, will continue to test to see it go faint again, but wasn't planning to DTD last night but convinced him around 2am, lol so will try again to DTD tonight and get more swimmers ready to meet the egg! The o pains this month with soy was and is very noticeable been almost constant since cd6 ( second to last day of taking soy) fingers crossed we didn't miss the window and this month is a success


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Dolphinleigh said:


> Update, CD 10, took an opk since CD 5 good thing since it was positive yesterday, will continue to test to see it go faint again, but wasn't planning to DTD last night but convinced him around 2am, lol so will try again to DTD tonight and get more swimmers ready to meet the egg! The o pains this month with soy was and is very noticeable been almost constant since cd6 ( second to last day of taking soy) fingers crossed we didn't miss the window and this month is a success

Good luck! Hope you caught that egg :thumbup:

I didn't notice any O cramping but I've had cramps since about 3dpo.


----------



## Lost7

About time we had some decent graphics for this thread. I've designed and created 2 for you to use in your signature (if you wish). Full details on Page 1.

https://i.imgur.com/e770aMP.gif

https://i.imgur.com/dJvDeMf.gif


----------



## GoldenRatio

An other bfn this morning, definitely out this cycle.

I won't be taking soy anymore, good luck to all! 


Kitty, fairy I will create a thread on Wednesday.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Golden, I'll meet you there! I'm giving soy one more go before I take a break but since there is no one here I'll be in your thread. Besides it definitely has helped move O wayyy up and I don't want to go back to O cd19 &#128543;


----------



## pompeyvix

Xokittycatxo said:


> Golden, I'll meet you there! I'm giving soy one more go before I take a break but since there is no one here I'll be in your thread. Besides it definitely has helped move O wayyy up and I don't want to go back to O cd19 &#128543;

I'm quietly reading waiting to start taking OPK's. Just ordered my first ever BBT and waiting for that to come as well. Going to try soy either next cycle or the one after to see if it makes a difference, but just need to know what's going on in my cycles without it first.

Sorry soy hasn't worked for you golden or fairyy. Do you think it's had any impact on your cycles at all? :flower:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kitty ur chart looks great! My fingers are crossed for u

Pompey, soy definitely made ovulation stronger and first cycle it made me ovulate earlier. But I did have regular cycles to begin with. Cd14-16 ovulation and 14 day lp. I do have light af so during soy bleeding a bit more was bonus for me. 

Also It made me gain weight, bitchy and more acne because that's how my body reacts to estrogen.


----------



## Powell130

Soy baby is getting bigger!
 



Attached Files:







VZM.IMG_20160221_220815.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Aww I love your belly Powell! Thanks for the update &#128525;


----------



## Lost7

There's quite a few ladies on this thread taking SI. I haven't heard off the one lady for a while, everyone needs to take a TTC break after some point. Especially if you've been trying a long time. I think we originally went on a break around Month 13-14. We ended up trying until Month 19 before ''getting lucky''. Sometimes it just takes a time.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Powell, thats a cute belly! my belly sure will be twice the size of that hehe


----------



## Powell130

GoldenRatio said:


> Powell, thats a cute belly! my belly sure will be twice the size of that hehe

PSH. I'm basically the same size I was when I delivered #1 smh. Thanx tho!


----------



## Powell130

Xokittycatxo said:


> Aww I love your belly Powell! Thanks for the update &#128525;

Thanx!! 
PS- your chart is beautiful


----------



## GoldenRatio

Powell130 said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Aww I love your belly Powell! Thanks for the update &#128525;
> 
> Thanx!!
> PS- your chart is beautifulClick to expand...

i know right! if her chart doesnt result in bfp, im gonna be angry :growlmad: angry at TTC even tho TTC doesnt give too s**tz about us hahahaha

Maybe u should test kitty:friends:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Powell130 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Powell, thats a cute belly! my belly sure will be twice the size of that hehe
> 
> PSH. I'm basically the same size I was when I delivered #1 smh. Thanx tho!Click to expand...

oh i was taking about my future belly, which will be way huge cuz my body uses every opportunity to gain weight.


----------



## GoldenRatio

What do you ladies think about yellowish, creamy, glossy, stretchy cm heheh sorry i had to describe it accurately :dohh:

Strechy before af is unusual for me but why is it yellowish?


----------



## pompeyvix

GoldenRatio said:


> What do you ladies think about yellowish, creamy, glossy, stretchy cm heheh sorry i had to describe it accurately :dohh:
> 
> Strechy before af is unusual for me but why is it yellowish?

No idea! When is your AF due? Could it be a pregnancy sign? I know you've tested, but could still be too early. When I was pregnant with my LO, the first test I took was negative at 4 weeks 2 days. I didn't get my positive until 4 weeks 6 days. (I wasn't charting back then so no idea how many DPO I was). You're not out until AF shows don't forget!


----------



## GoldenRatio

pompeyvix said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think about yellowish, creamy, glossy, stretchy cm heheh sorry i had to describe it accurately :dohh:
> 
> Strechy before af is unusual for me but why is it yellowish?
> 
> No idea! When is your AF due? Could it be a pregnancy sign? I know you've tested, but could still be too early. When I was pregnant with my LO, the first test I took was negative at 4 weeks 2 days. I didn't get my positive until 4 weeks 6 days. (I wasn't charting back then so no idea how many DPO I was). You're not out until AF shows don't forget!Click to expand...

Af is due Wednesday but i already got cramps today, unfortunately i cant relate anything to early pregnancy since af and early pregnancy symptoms are the same. 

I hope its early pregnancy symptom. How was ur cm before bfp??
I didnt test this morning but got negative on 11dpo and still keeping my imaginary line test hahha thats the closest i got to bfp :happydance:


----------



## pompeyvix

GoldenRatio said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think about yellowish, creamy, glossy, stretchy cm heheh sorry i had to describe it accurately :dohh:
> 
> Strechy before af is unusual for me but why is it yellowish?
> 
> No idea! When is your AF due? Could it be a pregnancy sign? I know you've tested, but could still be too early. When I was pregnant with my LO, the first test I took was negative at 4 weeks 2 days. I didn't get my positive until 4 weeks 6 days. (I wasn't charting back then so no idea how many DPO I was). You're not out until AF shows don't forget!Click to expand...
> 
> Af is due Wednesday but i already got cramps today, unfortunately i cant relate anything to early pregnancy since af and early pregnancy symptoms are the same.
> 
> I hope its early pregnancy symptom. How was ur cm before bfp??
> I didnt test this morning but got negative on 11dpo and still keeping my imaginary line test hahha thats the closest i got to bfp :happydance:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed a BFP will show soon! 
I have no idea what my cm was like prior to my BFP in all honesty. The only thing I remember is having very sore boobs.


----------



## corgankidd

Golden - mine has been yellowish and kind of the consistency of Ewcm since I got my positive! Hoping its a good sign for you!


----------



## Powell130

GoldenRatio said:


> What do you ladies think about yellowish, creamy, glossy, stretchy cm heheh sorry i had to describe it accurately :dohh:
> 
> Strechy before af is unusual for me but why is it yellowish?

I had a few patches of weird CM before BFP. Some was yellowish añd stretchy and directly after O I had suuuuuuuuper thick kinda flaky looking. Flaky is the best way I can think of to describe it lol I posted in here about it and someone else had experienced it and compared it to dry mashed potato flakes which was spot on to the way it looked!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Flaky hmm is it like cottage cheese :D since ovulation mine was creamy and almost like cottage cheese like junky but today it turns to stretchy. so yellowish cm is a good sign! I did an other test and got imaginary line again but DH can't see anything. If af doesn't show up, I will try with frer. 

Today my armpits are smelly even tho I used my regular deodorant this morning and I have cramps, but higher than af cramps. Headache right now too. Omg look at me full on symptom spotting and tricking myself:((


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Aww I love your belly Powell! Thanks for the update &#128525;
> 
> Thanx!!
> PS- your chart is beautifulClick to expand...
> 
> i know right! if her chart doesnt result in bfp, im gonna be angry :growlmad: angry at TTC even tho TTC doesnt give too s**tz about us hahahaha
> 
> Maybe u should test kitty:friends:Click to expand...

Thanks Golden and Powell! If I change my settings to advanced, FF has me at 6dpo. I know I got my peak on cd15 but I got it first thing in the morning and I had a temp rise that day. I was reading that up to 50% of women actually O before their positive opk. Basically the time it takes to get through your system and concentrate in your urine to get strong enough for a peak you could have already ovulated. This is especially true for women in their 30s and 40s. 

Typically I use ic and the day I get my first positive FF gives me CH. This cycle I only used cbd. And cbd advanced. I'm thinking it's quite possible my surge started late cd14 and I actually o shortly after and got my peak next morning. :shrug: But I could be completely wrong. Either way I'm happy with my chart but I know some of the prettiest charts go ugly real quick. Sorry for the novel :haha:

Golden....I think yellowish cm is a good sign! Any change in cm I would pay attention too. Do you normally have sore boobs in 2ww?? Or cramps early?

I still think you're in the running :thumbup:


----------



## Powell130

GoldenRatio said:


> Flaky hmm is it like cottage cheese :D since ovulation mine was creamy and almost like cottage cheese like junky but today it turns to stretchy. so yellowish cm is a good sign! I did an other test and got imaginary line again but DH can't see anything. If af doesn't show up, I will try with frer.
> 
> Today my armpits are smelly even tho I used my regular deodorant this morning and I have cramps, but higher than af cramps. Headache right now too. Omg look at me full on symptom spotting and tricking myself:((

kinda, i guess. It had a flakey appearance but felt dry and super thick. And there was a TON of it. Like a lotttt. Especially for 2DP0 when it happened. I think it had to of been from the hormonal change when sperm met egg because i had nevvvvver seen any like that, ever! 
Then days later was when i had the yellowish stretchy CM. 

I would take smelly armpits as a possible sign too. Since getting pregnant this time I have been super sweaty and stinky. I feel gross even straight out of the shower! Im so over it lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ahh I had such a bad night, I was too irritated to sleep. I was super hot, sweating along with annoying cramps then I managed to fall a sleep but then I woke up so sudden thinking I peed on the bed! I had so much cm that it went thru my pjs on to the sheet :// had to change the sheets and I kept thinking af came because cm was coming out like crazy. 

So weird... I have my appointment in an hour. Gonna get my LH:FSH ratio and progesterone results ( did at cd22). Fx I was diagnosed wrong and I don't have pcos! Wishful thinking to my way plz.

Kitty, I do get cramps this early before af and my boobs usually hurt randomly and size changes by hour hahahha so not a reliable source for me


----------



## fairyy

Golden: That much cm sounds unusual to me that you had to change sheets. What's going on hun !! You better be pregnant !! 

Xokittycatxo: I want you to test. Plz test. Your chart looks amazing.

Powell: Lovely bump :)


----------



## pompeyvix

GoldenRatio said:


> Ahh I had such a bad night, I was too irritated to sleep. I was super hot, sweating along with annoying cramps then I managed to fall a sleep but then I woke up so sudden thinking I peed on the bed! I had so much cm that it went thru my pjs on to the sheet :// had to change the sheets and I kept thinking af came because cm was coming out like crazy.
> 
> So weird... I have my appointment in an hour. Gonna get my LH:FSH ratio and progesterone results ( did at cd22). Fx I was diagnosed wrong and I don't have pcos! Wishful thinking to my way plz.
> 
> Kitty, I do get cramps this early before af and my boobs usually hurt randomly and size changes by hour hahahha so not a reliable source for me

To me this sounds so so positive!! I really do think this is it for you this month! 

I hope your appointment went well :)


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Ahh I had such a bad night, I was too irritated to sleep. I was super hot, sweating along with annoying cramps then I managed to fall a sleep but then I woke up so sudden thinking I peed on the bed! I had so much cm that it went thru my pjs on to the sheet :// had to change the sheets and I kept thinking af came because cm was coming out like crazy.
> 
> So weird... I have my appointment in an hour. Gonna get my LH:FSH ratio and progesterone results ( did at cd22). Fx I was diagnosed wrong and I don't have pcos! Wishful thinking to my way plz.
> 
> Kitty, I do get cramps this early before af and my boobs usually hurt randomly and size changes by hour hahahha so not a reliable source for me

Fx!!! Are you due tomorrow for AF? Hoping that all that cm is a symptom and not AF sign. Let us know how test go. 

If I'm not knocked up I'm definitly sick :cry:
My nose has been runny/congested for a week and today my throat is sore and I just feel generally yucky. My cramps, in an ironic twist, have finally stopped just when AF is due. Like I said...this cycle is exhausting. My boobs have been aching so bad it was actually uncomfortable laying down for bed last night. I'm either 7, 8 or 9 dpo today and no sign of AF other than the constant exhaustion which I usually don't get until she's here.


----------



## pompeyvix

Xokittycatxo said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Aww I love your belly Powell! Thanks for the update &#128525;
> 
> Thanx!!
> PS- your chart is beautifulClick to expand...
> 
> i know right! if her chart doesnt result in bfp, im gonna be angry :growlmad: angry at TTC even tho TTC doesnt give too s**tz about us hahahaha
> 
> Maybe u should test kitty:friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Golden and Powell! If I change my settings to advanced, FF has me at 6dpo. I know I got my peak on cd15 but I got it first thing in the morning and I had a temp rise that day. I was reading that up to 50% of women actually O before their positive opk. Basically the time it takes to get through your system and concentrate in your urine to get strong enough for a peak you could have already ovulated. This is especially true for women in their 30s and 40s.
> 
> Typically I use ic and the day I get my first positive FF gives me CH. This cycle I only used cbd. And cbd advanced. I'm thinking it's quite possible my surge started late cd14 and I actually o shortly after and got my peak next morning. :shrug: But I could be completely wrong. Either way I'm happy with my chart but I know some of the prettiest charts go ugly real quick. Sorry for the novel :haha:
> 
> Golden....I think yellowish cm is a good sign! Any change in cm I would pay attention too. Do you normally have sore boobs in 2ww?? Or cramps early?
> 
> I still think you're in the running :thumbup:Click to expand...

Your chart does look very good :) I really really hope this is for you! Not long to testing now!

You've inspired me to chart as well. I have the FF app and my BBT arrived today! I am CD11, so going to start temping from next cycle. However, I tested the BBT this evening and took 3 readings in a row one after the other. The readings varied massively - is that normal? It makes me wonder how reliable temping is.... 

I have started using OPKs now I'm on day 11. This evenings was stark white, absolutely no hint of ovulation whatsoever.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Just left doctors office, he confirmed that my fsh and lh ratio is too high, 1:5 so I do have pcos. He gave me metformin for three months and check back after three months. If I don't get pregnant in three months then he will give me clomid.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

pompeyvix said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Aww I love your belly Powell! Thanks for the update &#128525;
> 
> Thanx!!
> PS- your chart is beautifulClick to expand...
> 
> i know right! if her chart doesnt result in bfp, im gonna be angry :growlmad: angry at TTC even tho TTC doesnt give too s**tz about us hahahaha
> 
> Maybe u should test kitty:friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Golden and Powell! If I change my settings to advanced, FF has me at 6dpo. I know I got my peak on cd15 but I got it first thing in the morning and I had a temp rise that day. I was reading that up to 50% of women actually O before their positive opk. Basically the time it takes to get through your system and concentrate in your urine to get strong enough for a peak you could have already ovulated. This is especially true for women in their 30s and 40s.
> 
> Typically I use ic and the day I get my first positive FF gives me CH. This cycle I only used cbd. And cbd advanced. I'm thinking it's quite possible my surge started late cd14 and I actually o shortly after and got my peak next morning. :shrug: But I could be completely wrong. Either way I'm happy with my chart but I know some of the prettiest charts go ugly real quick. Sorry for the novel :haha:
> 
> Golden....I think yellowish cm is a good sign! Any change in cm I would pay attention too. Do you normally have sore boobs in 2ww?? Or cramps early?
> 
> I still think you're in the running :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart does look very good :) I really really hope this is for you! Not long to testing now!
> 
> You've inspired me to chart as well. I have the FF app and my BBT arrived today! I am CD11, so going to start temping from next cycle. However, I tested the BBT this evening and took 3 readings in a row one after the other. The readings varied massively - is that normal? It makes me wonder how reliable temping is....
> 
> I have started using OPKs now I'm on day 11. This evenings was stark white, absolutely no hint of ovulation whatsoever.Click to expand...

Thanks Pompey! I tested yesterday because I had a frer left from my opk pack :haha: def too early but I will test again tomorrow if no AF.

You can actually start temping now if you want! You don't need to start at the beginning of the cycle. You will get a better "whole picture" with the entire cycle but right now you can take your pre O temps and then you should notice the temp shift to confirm ovulation. I know a lot of women that only temp a few days before and a a few days after just to confirm O. 
As far as the temp ranges... Not sure as I've never tried that during the day but if you are getting crazy differences than maybe something is up with your bbt. But if they aren't extreme I think it's normal. The thing about temping is to be as consistant as possible. Usually even if I wake up at a different time, my temps are still either under or over the cover line. Occasionally I get a crazy one if I tossed and turned, the weather was super cold, or abnormally warm, etc. Regardless, I've always been able to confirm OvuLtion with temps. Just remember....big picture :thumbup:

This is a good time to start with opks too! What brand did you get? Everyone. Has their own preference. I personally hate answer brand and love my Walgreen cheapies (not as cheap as ic) and I like the cbd. 

It will take you a couple cycles to see your perpsonal pattern...every one is different. Feel free to take pics and post if you aren't sure! There is an opk section just for that on this site &#128516;


----------



## Xokittycatxo

GoldenRatio said:


> Just left doctors office, he confirmed that my fsh and lh ratio is too high, 1:5 so I do have pcos. He gave me metformin for three months and check back after three months. If I don't get pregnant in three months then he will give me clomid.

Ahh boo!!! On the bright side, at least you _know_. I hate not knowing. And I heard metamorfin works great for many with pcos!


----------



## Powell130

GoldenRatio said:


> Just left doctors office, he confirmed that my fsh and lh ratio is too high, 1:5 so I do have pcos. He gave me metformin for three months and check back after three months. If I don't get pregnant in three months then he will give me clomid.

Look up the benefits of raw honey, cinnamon & unfiltered Apple cider vinegar! Some people have had success using cinnamon instead of metformin and some have even restored ovulation with ACV!!


----------



## Powell130

Xokittycatxo said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Aww I love your belly Powell! Thanks for the update &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> Thanx!!
> PS- your chart is beautifulClick to expand...
> 
> i know right! if her chart doesnt result in bfp, im gonna be angry :growlmad: angry at TTC even tho TTC doesnt give too s**tz about us hahahaha
> 
> Maybe u should test kitty:friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Golden and Powell! If I change my settings to advanced, FF has me at 6dpo. I know I got my peak on cd15 but I got it first thing in the morning and I had a temp rise that day. I was reading that up to 50% of women actually O before their positive opk. Basically the time it takes to get through your system and concentrate in your urine to get strong enough for a peak you could have already ovulated. This is especially true for women in their 30s and 40s.
> 
> Typically I use ic and the day I get my first positive FF gives me CH. This cycle I only used cbd. And cbd advanced. I'm thinking it's quite possible my surge started late cd14 and I actually o shortly after and got my peak next morning. :shrug: But I could be completely wrong. Either way I'm happy with my chart but I know some of the prettiest charts go ugly real quick. Sorry for the novel :haha:
> 
> Golden....I think yellowish cm is a good sign! Any change in cm I would pay attention too. Do you normally have sore boobs in 2ww?? Or cramps early?
> 
> I still think you're in the running :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart does look very good :) I really really hope this is for you! Not long to testing now!
> 
> You've inspired me to chart as well. I have the FF app and my BBT arrived today! I am CD11, so going to start temping from next cycle. However, I tested the BBT this evening and took 3 readings in a row one after the other. The readings varied massively - is that normal? It makes me wonder how reliable temping is....
> 
> I have started using OPKs now I'm on day 11. This evenings was stark white, absolutely no hint of ovulation whatsoever.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pompey! I tested yesterday because I had a frer left from my opk pack :haha: def too early but I will test again tomorrow if no AF.
> 
> You can actually start temping now if you want! You don't need to start at the beginning of the cycle. You will get a better "whole picture" with the entire cycle but right now you can take your pre O temps and then you should notice the temp shift to confirm ovulation. I know a lot of women that only temp a few days before and a a few days after just to confirm O.
> As far as the temp ranges... Not sure as I've never tried that during the day but if you are getting crazy differences than maybe something is up with your bbt. But if they aren't extreme I think it's normal. The thing about temping is to be as consistant as possible. Usually even if I wake up at a different time, my temps are still either under or over the cover line. Occasionally I get a crazy one if I tossed and turned, the weather was super cold, or abnormally warm, etc. Regardless, I've always been able to confirm OvuLtion with temps. Just remember....big picture :thumbup:
> 
> This is a good time to start with opks too! What brand did you get? Everyone. Has their own preference. I personally hate answer brand and love my Walgreen cheapies (not as cheap as ic) and I like the cbd.
> 
> It will take you a couple cycles to see your perpsonal pattern...every one is different. Feel free to take pics and post if you aren't sure! There is an opk section just for that on this site &#55357;&#56836;Click to expand...

Yes you can definitely start temping now! My last temping cycle I started CD10 and ovulated CD18 so was still able to see my temp shift! 
Just make sure to be consistent. Don't talk or get up before temping, same time every morning after a few hours of sleep, etc.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Temps did a nose dive today! So just waiting for AF :coffee:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Got af right on time this morning, oh well im feeling super sick now... af cramps and side effects of metformin:cry:

Im gonna stop obsessing over TTC and just relax couple months. My doctor thinks metformin will reglate FSH:LH ratio which is causing my infertility so lets hope he is right and metformin works for me. 
This cycle im just gonna take metformin, folic acid and vitamin D. I may add inositol back next cycle if i dont get pregnant. Im not gonna buy opks anymore so i will stick to using my saliva microscope starting CD10 to CD17.


Right now i just feel super down and tired of TTC:sleep:


----------



## Powell130

I'm telling you golden..look up their benefits of those few things I listed for those with PCOS. You very well could get on without taking metformin


----------



## GoldenRatio

Powell130 said:


> I'm telling you golden..look up their benefits of those few things I listed for those with PCOS. You very well could get on without taking metformin

I cant use cinnamon and Apple Cider Vinegar because i hav ulcer and a hole on my stomach lining (something like that). I already use raw honey everymorning but rest is a no no for me:shrug:


----------



## fairyy

Sorry about AF Golden. I was really very hopeful for you this cycle. :hugs:

But I am sure you are going to see those two pink lines on HPT very soon.


----------



## Powell130

ACV can be used to treat ulcers. It neutralizes stomach acid because it has an alkalizing effect on the body &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## GoldenRatio

Powell130 said:


> ACV can be used to treat ulcers. It neutralizes stomach acid because it has an alkalizing effect on the body &#65533;&#65533;

Thats what i read too, also i read ACV is used to cure ulcer so i tried it and got super sick, not sure why.


----------



## pompeyvix

Hey golden, sorry Af got you :hugs: I also have mild pcos and am taking metformin. Am only on 1000mg right now as am worried about the side effects of 1500mg! I have been taking it since December. No BFP yet, but that may change if I increase my dose.

Try and keep your chin up. TTC is a long , hard journey at times and we're all in it together :hugs:


----------



## pompeyvix

Xokittycatxo said:


> Temps did a nose dive today! So just waiting for AF :coffee:

I hope this is not the case :(
How frustrating after the great and sustained temp rise before. But you're not out until AF arrives :hugs:


----------



## pompeyvix

Powell130 said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Aww I love your belly Powell! Thanks for the update &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Thanx!!
> PS- your chart is beautifulClick to expand...
> 
> i know right! if her chart doesnt result in bfp, im gonna be angry :growlmad: angry at TTC even tho TTC doesnt give too s**tz about us hahahaha
> 
> Maybe u should test kitty:friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Golden and Powell! If I change my settings to advanced, FF has me at 6dpo. I know I got my peak on cd15 but I got it first thing in the morning and I had a temp rise that day. I was reading that up to 50% of women actually O before their positive opk. Basically the time it takes to get through your system and concentrate in your urine to get strong enough for a peak you could have already ovulated. This is especially true for women in their 30s and 40s.
> 
> Typically I use ic and the day I get my first positive FF gives me CH. This cycle I only used cbd. And cbd advanced. I'm thinking it's quite possible my surge started late cd14 and I actually o shortly after and got my peak next morning. :shrug: But I could be completely wrong. Either way I'm happy with my chart but I know some of the prettiest charts go ugly real quick. Sorry for the novel :haha:
> 
> Golden....I think yellowish cm is a good sign! Any change in cm I would pay attention too. Do you normally have sore boobs in 2ww?? Or cramps early?
> 
> I still think you're in the running :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart does look very good :) I really really hope this is for you! Not long to testing now!
> 
> You've inspired me to chart as well. I have the FF app and my BBT arrived today! I am CD11, so going to start temping from next cycle. However, I tested the BBT this evening and took 3 readings in a row one after the other. The readings varied massively - is that normal? It makes me wonder how reliable temping is....
> 
> I have started using OPKs now I'm on day 11. This evenings was stark white, absolutely no hint of ovulation whatsoever.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pompey! I tested yesterday because I had a frer left from my opk pack :haha: def too early but I will test again tomorrow if no AF.
> 
> You can actually start temping now if you want! You don't need to start at the beginning of the cycle. You will get a better "whole picture" with the entire cycle but right now you can take your pre O temps and then you should notice the temp shift to confirm ovulation. I know a lot of women that only temp a few days before and a a few days after just to confirm O.
> As far as the temp ranges... Not sure as I've never tried that during the day but if you are getting crazy differences than maybe something is up with your bbt. But if they aren't extreme I think it's normal. The thing about temping is to be as consistant as possible. Usually even if I wake up at a different time, my temps are still either under or over the cover line. Occasionally I get a crazy one if I tossed and turned, the weather was super cold, or abnormally warm, etc. Regardless, I've always been able to confirm OvuLtion with temps. Just remember....big picture :thumbup:
> 
> This is a good time to start with opks too! What brand did you get? Everyone. Has their own preference. I personally hate answer brand and love my Walgreen cheapies (not as cheap as ic) and I like the cbd.
> 
> It will take you a couple cycles to see your perpsonal pattern...every one is different. Feel free to take pics and post if you aren't sure! There is an opk section just for that on this site &#65533;&#65533;Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you can definitely start temping now! My last temping cycle I started CD10 and ovulated CD18 so was still able to see my temp shift!
> Just make sure to be consistent. Don't talk or get up before temping, same time every morning after a few hours of sleep, etc.Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice girls. I will start temping then! It's going to have to be at 6.20am every morning as that is the time I set my alarm for the 3 days I work. So I guess, I am going to have to set my alarm at temp at that time on the 4 other days? What a pain!

CD12 for me and OPK still bright white.


----------



## GoldenRatio

pompeyvix said:


> Hey golden, sorry Af got you :hugs: I also have mild pcos and am taking metformin. Am only on 1000mg right now as am worried about the side effects of 1500mg! I have been taking it since December. No BFP yet, but that may change if I increase my dose.
> 
> Try and keep your chin up. TTC is a long , hard journey at times and we're all in it together :hugs:

i know, i dont think metformin is gonna help but better than nothing. I felt sick in the morning but im fine now, only took two pills so far. 

Did it help u lose weight?


----------



## pompeyvix

GoldenRatio said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Hey golden, sorry Af got you :hugs: I also have mild pcos and am taking metformin. Am only on 1000mg right now as am worried about the side effects of 1500mg! I have been taking it since December. No BFP yet, but that may change if I increase my dose.
> 
> Try and keep your chin up. TTC is a long , hard journey at times and we're all in it together :hugs:
> 
> i know, i dont think metformin is gonna help but better than nothing. I felt sick in the morning but im fine now, only took two pills so far.
> 
> Did it help u lose weight?Click to expand...

I've heard metformin really does help and there are loads of ladies on this site who have success stories. 

It has definitely helped me maintain my weight. I lost 2 stone last year on weightwatchers but I haven't been following it very strictly now for a while. I eat well during the week but rubbish on the weekends. I am absolutely 100% convinced that if I wasn't on metformin, I would have put on weight, yet, I am simply maintaining even though I am eating more than I should. If I manage to get my arse in gear and start following ww again, I think it will help me lose weight quicker.


----------



## GoldenRatio

pompeyvix said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Hey golden, sorry Af got you :hugs: I also have mild pcos and am taking metformin. Am only on 1000mg right now as am worried about the side effects of 1500mg! I have been taking it since December. No BFP yet, but that may change if I increase my dose.
> 
> Try and keep your chin up. TTC is a long , hard journey at times and we're all in it together :hugs:
> 
> i know, i dont think metformin is gonna help but better than nothing. I felt sick in the morning but im fine now, only took two pills so far.
> 
> Did it help u lose weight?Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard metformin really does help and there are loads of ladies on this site who have success stories.
> 
> It has definitely helped me maintain my weight. I lost 2 stone last year on weightwatchers but I haven't been following it very strictly now for a while. I eat well during the week but rubbish on the weekends. I am absolutely 100% convinced that if I wasn't on metformin, I would have put on weight, yet, I am simply maintaining even though I am eating more than I should. If I manage to get my arse in gear and start following ww again, I think it will help me lose weight quicker.Click to expand...

Before we got married I was never more than 150 pounds then in 2 yrs i gained so much, maybe it was bkz of pcos who knows. I went to WW last year and followed it for 6 months perfectly and only managed to lose 6 pounds in total so i gave p. 

Since i heard that i have pcos, for 5 weeeks i hav been doing low carb diet, i cut refined sugar, carb and dairy, i lost 7 pounds. So hopefully metformin helps! I hate when i cant lose weight even i try so hard. 

I started to think why life is not so fair for some of us. I think im emotional bkz of af.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

pompeyvix said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Temps did a nose dive today! So just waiting for AF :coffee:
> 
> I hope this is not the case :(
> How frustrating after the great and sustained temp rise before. But you're not out until AF arrives :hugs:Click to expand...

Started spotting late this afternoon so I'm calling day 1 tomorrow. I got either 8 or 9 days this lp so that's good with me. I don't feel too bad after how our only relevant be ended up. 
I have a good feeling about March. My fertile window is right during the new moon &#127761;&#10084;&#65039; And if we conceived our baby would be due right before Christmas. Perfect. So I'm putting all my energy into positive thinking. 

Golden :hugs: sorry you're feeling bad. I hope the meta works for you! And hey we are cycle buddies &#128521;


----------



## fairyy

Sorry that AF got you Kitty. I couldn't believe that soy didn't work for all of us this cycle. I was at least hoping one if not two BFP from the ladies of this thread. 

Good luck pompeyvix.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

fairyy said:


> Sorry that AF got you Kitty. I couldn't believe that soy didn't work for all of us this cycle. I was at least hoping one if not two BFP from the ladies of this thread.
> 
> Good luck pompeyvix.

I'm blaming me and OH and not the soy. Our only relevant bd we messed up. :dohh: Only we could do that :haha: 

Oh well. I'm giving it one more go and then taking a break from soy I think if it doesn't happen. But I have a really good feeling about March so fx!


----------



## fairyy

Xokittycatxo: Good luck. Hope third time is the charm for you. I will be stalking to see your BFP.


----------



## Powell130

pompeyvix said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> Aww I love your belly Powell! Thanks for the update &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Thanx!!
> PS- your chart is beautifulClick to expand...
> 
> i know right! if her chart doesnt result in bfp, im gonna be angry :growlmad: angry at TTC even tho TTC doesnt give too s**tz about us hahahaha
> 
> Maybe u should test kitty:friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Golden and Powell! If I change my settings to advanced, FF has me at 6dpo. I know I got my peak on cd15 but I got it first thing in the morning and I had a temp rise that day. I was reading that up to 50% of women actually O before their positive opk. Basically the time it takes to get through your system and concentrate in your urine to get strong enough for a peak you could have already ovulated. This is especially true for women in their 30s and 40s.
> 
> Typically I use ic and the day I get my first positive FF gives me CH. This cycle I only used cbd. And cbd advanced. I'm thinking it's quite possible my surge started late cd14 and I actually o shortly after and got my peak next morning. :shrug: But I could be completely wrong. Either way I'm happy with my chart but I know some of the prettiest charts go ugly real quick. Sorry for the novel :haha:
> 
> Golden....I think yellowish cm is a good sign! Any change in cm I would pay attention too. Do you normally have sore boobs in 2ww?? Or cramps early?
> 
> I still think you're in the running :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart does look very good :) I really really hope this is for you! Not long to testing now!
> 
> You've inspired me to chart as well. I have the FF app and my BBT arrived today! I am CD11, so going to start temping from next cycle. However, I tested the BBT this evening and took 3 readings in a row one after the other. The readings varied massively - is that normal? It makes me wonder how reliable temping is....
> 
> I have started using OPKs now I'm on day 11. This evenings was stark white, absolutely no hint of ovulation whatsoever.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pompey! I tested yesterday because I had a frer left from my opk pack :haha: def too early but I will test again tomorrow if no AF.
> 
> You can actually start temping now if you want! You don't need to start at the beginning of the cycle. You will get a better "whole picture" with the entire cycle but right now you can take your pre O temps and then you should notice the temp shift to confirm ovulation. I know a lot of women that only temp a few days before and a a few days after just to confirm O.
> As far as the temp ranges... Not sure as I've never tried that during the day but if you are getting crazy differences than maybe something is up with your bbt. But if they aren't extreme I think it's normal. The thing about temping is to be as consistant as possible. Usually even if I wake up at a different time, my temps are still either under or over the cover line. Occasionally I get a crazy one if I tossed and turned, the weather was super cold, or abnormally warm, etc. Regardless, I've always been able to confirm OvuLtion with temps. Just remember....big picture :thumbup:
> 
> This is a good time to start with opks too! What brand did you get? Everyone. Has their own preference. I personally hate answer brand and love my Walgreen cheapies (not as cheap as ic) and I like the cbd.
> 
> It will take you a couple cycles to see your perpsonal pattern...every one is different. Feel free to take pics and post if you aren't sure! There is an opk section just for that on this site &#65533;&#65533;Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you can definitely start temping now! My last temping cycle I started CD10 and ovulated CD18 so was still able to see my temp shift!
> Just make sure to be consistent. Don't talk or get up before temping, same time every morning after a few hours of sleep, etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the advice girls. I will start temping then! It's going to have to be at 6.20am every morning as that is the time I set my alarm for the 3 days I work. So I guess, I am going to have to set my alarm at temp at that time on the 4 other days? What a pain!
> 
> CD12 for me and OPK still bright white.Click to expand...

Yep! You can temp and go right back to sleep tho! If your thermometer keeps the last temp taken you don't even have to fully wake up lol


----------



## Powell130

GoldenRatio said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> ACV can be used to treat ulcers. It neutralizes stomach acid because it has an alkalizing effect on the body &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Thats what i read too, also i read ACV is used to cure ulcer so i tried it and got super sick, not sure why.Click to expand...

How did you take it?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Powell130 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> ACV can be used to treat ulcers. It neutralizes stomach acid because it has an alkalizing effect on the body &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Thats what i read too, also i read ACV is used to cure ulcer so i tried it and got super sick, not sure why.Click to expand...
> 
> How did you take it?Click to expand...

I tried drinking it and it was hurting my stomach a lot so i tried pill form which took couple days to hurt my stomach. 

Kitty, sorry that af got u but hey we are cycle buddies now:hugs: Plus ur LP getting better. Def try soy again but make sure to BD!

Btw i have good feeling about march too, 2 yrs ago i went to a fortune teller and she told me when im gonna marry and who im gonna marry, she even gave me DH's name so i cant keep myself from believing her hahahahha anyways she told me that she sees a boy coming before yr ends. So end of December last yr, i thought i would get bfp but i guess she meant giving birth, maybe? I know I shouldnt believe these things but cant help it hahahaha We shell see! 

As far as this cycle goes, i wanna take break from everything and just take metformin and BD as we wish. I will check my fertile window with saliva microscope but usually its CD14-15 so dont think i will miss it. Plus its DH's bday 7days after my ovulation so im hoping i can give one of my imaginary lines :happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Started the new thread "TTC Baby #1 Buddies"

I will not be using soy but i will definitely be around to see your soy bfps!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2377542-ttc-baby-1-buddies.html


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Golden.


----------



## Ttcpcos

Hello I'm back lol cd1 here trying soy again 3-7.....160.160.200.200.200...congrats to those who got there BFP!!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Hun! With you every step of the way!


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Ttcpcos.... Hi! I'm on day 5 and taking SI 3-7 also.


----------



## pompeyvix

Good luck Ttcpcos and kitty this cycle :)

I am not taking soy this cycle as I want to know what my cycles are like without it. So I am using OPK's and checking cm. Day 17 today and still no hint of ovulation on OPK's - they are stark white. My CM is either dry, sticky or creamy, not fertile at all. If this continues it's no wonder I haven't been falling pregnant as I am not even bloody ovulating!! Maybe soy will help me ovulate....


----------



## Xokittycatxo

pompeyvix said:


> Good luck Ttcpcos and kitty this cycle :)
> 
> I am not taking soy this cycle as I want to know what my cycles are like without it. So I am using OPK's and checking cm. Day 17 today and still no hint of ovulation on OPK's - they are stark white. My CM is either dry, sticky or creamy, not fertile at all. If this continues it's no wonder I haven't been falling pregnant as I am not even bloody ovulating!! Maybe soy will help me ovulate....

How long are you cycles normally? You may just be a late Ovulater as I was or maybe just this cycle. 

I'm day 6 and still spotting. Damn soy. It was just barely there brown cm and then oh and I had sex and all the sudden, bright red again! Just a little so hoping it's done by tomorrow.


----------



## pompeyvix

Xokittycatxo said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Ttcpcos and kitty this cycle :)
> 
> I am not taking soy this cycle as I want to know what my cycles are like without it. So I am using OPK's and checking cm. Day 17 today and still no hint of ovulation on OPK's - they are stark white. My CM is either dry, sticky or creamy, not fertile at all. If this continues it's no wonder I haven't been falling pregnant as I am not even bloody ovulating!! Maybe soy will help me ovulate....
> 
> How long are you cycles normally? You may just be a late Ovulater as I was or maybe just this cycle.
> 
> I'm day 6 and still spotting. Damn soy. It was just barely there brown cm and then oh and I had sex and all the sudden, bright red again! Just a little so hoping it's done by tomorrow.Click to expand...

My cycles vary between 28-33 days. Saying all that, I took an OPK this morning and guess what? There was the faintest of faintest lines!! I then took another early evening and the line was still faint, but was darker than the one this morning! Does this mean I am likely to ovulate?? I also checked my cm and it is more watery today and a little stretchy. However , it is still bright white rather than egg white. I wonder if this is it! I am CD 18 today , so may DTD tonight in case I ovulate in the next few days.

Argh spotting for ages sounds horrible! I hope it's all gone by tomorrow!


----------



## Xokittycatxo

pompeyvix said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Ttcpcos and kitty this cycle :)
> 
> I am not taking soy this cycle as I want to know what my cycles are like without it. So I am using OPK's and checking cm. Day 17 today and still no hint of ovulation on OPK's - they are stark white. My CM is either dry, sticky or creamy, not fertile at all. If this continues it's no wonder I haven't been falling pregnant as I am not even bloody ovulating!! Maybe soy will help me ovulate....
> 
> How long are you cycles normally? You may just be a late Ovulater as I was or maybe just this cycle.
> 
> I'm day 6 and still spotting. Damn soy. It was just barely there brown cm and then oh and I had sex and all the sudden, bright red again! Just a little so hoping it's done by tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles vary between 28-33 days. Saying all that, I took an OPK this morning and guess what? There was the faintest of faintest lines!! I then took another early evening and the line was still faint, but was darker than the one this morning! Does this mean I am likely to ovulate?? I also checked my cm and it is more watery today and a little stretchy. However , it is still bright white rather than egg white. I wonder if this is it! I am CD 18 today , so may DTD tonight in case I ovulate in the next few days.
> 
> Argh spotting for ages sounds horrible! I hope it's all gone by tomorrow!Click to expand...

You are probably getting into your fertile window! Great idea to start bd every other day now just in case. Lee testing twice a day. When the lines are equal or the test is dArker than the control, that's a positive. One note on that....as long as both lines are equal, they don't have to be super dark! One brand of ic never gets super dark for me they both are light but exactly the same. 

I think I'm finally done spotting and also not taking another dose of soy this cycle. 3 is enough and I'm taking a break after this one if it doesn't work out. I actually used a little progesterone cream to help stop the bleeding. Really hoping it's done!


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry you continued spotting and sorry soy didn't work out for you :( Good luck in your TTC journey.

I am definitely going to give it try either next cycle or the one after, I have nothing to lose. But not looking forward to the spotting. Fingers crossed I don't get any!

Done some more OPK's.... line is darker than yesterday but still nowhere near as dark as the control line. Not sure if I am going to ovulate or not. I have a feeling I am just not ovulating, hence the difficulty getting pregnant.


----------



## GoldenRatio

pompeyvix said:


> Sorry you continued spotting and sorry soy didn't work out for you :( Good luck in your TTC journey.
> 
> I am definitely going to give it try either next cycle or the one after, I have nothing to lose. But not looking forward to the spotting. Fingers crossed I don't get any!
> 
> Done some more OPK's.... line is darker than yesterday but still nowhere near as dark as the control line. Not sure if I am going to ovulate or not. I have a feeling I am just not ovulating, hence the difficulty getting pregnant.

My doctor said soy is no-no if u have pcos, maybe thats why it didnt work for me. Everyone is different i guess but im afraid it may make things worse for u?


----------



## pompeyvix

Girls, I'm very excited! I've just done an opk and I am pretty sure it's positive!! I've never had a positive before! I was doing them regular last year but had negative test after negative and I became so down about I stopped taking them for about 6 months. Well I've started again this month and I started getting a faint line 2 nights ago. Tonight's test was positive, I'm sure!! 

I am also pretty sure I had ewcm yesterday, but today it seems a mix of ewcm & creamy. Not sure if this is good or not? I also have no ov signs, so boobs aren't tender or anything. 

Not sure what to make of it all. Do you reckon I'm ovulating?

The top test is from this morning at 7am & the bottom test is this evening at 7.30pm. 

We bd last night & the night before & we will do so again this eve. I'm so excited!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GoldenRatio

pompeyvix said:


> Girls, I'm very excited! I've just done an opk and I am pretty sure it's positive!! I've never had a positive before! I was doing them regular last year but had negative test after negative and I became so down about I stopped taking them for about 6 months. Well I've started again this month and I started getting a faint line 2 nights ago. Tonight's test was positive, I'm sure!!
> 
> I am also pretty sure I had ewcm yesterday, but today it seems a mix of ewcm & creamy. Not sure if this is good or not? I also have no ov signs, so boobs aren't tender or anything.
> 
> Not sure what to make of it all. Do you reckon I'm ovulating?
> 
> The top test is from this morning at 7am & the bottom test is this evening at 7.30pm.
> 
> We bd last night & the night before & we will do so again this eve. I'm so excited!!


:happydance:Thats def positive!! u dont ness need to have ewcm or ovulation pain, every cycle is different. Just BD tonight and 2 more days to cover ur fertile week. FX!!


----------



## pompeyvix

GoldenRatio said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I'm very excited! I've just done an opk and I am pretty sure it's positive!! I've never had a positive before! I was doing them regular last year but had negative test after negative and I became so down about I stopped taking them for about 6 months. Well I've started again this month and I started getting a faint line 2 nights ago. Tonight's test was positive, I'm sure!!
> 
> I am also pretty sure I had ewcm yesterday, but today it seems a mix of ewcm & creamy. Not sure if this is good or not? I also have no ov signs, so boobs aren't tender or anything.
> 
> Not sure what to make of it all. Do you reckon I'm ovulating?
> 
> The top test is from this morning at 7am & the bottom test is this evening at 7.30pm.
> 
> We bd last night & the night before & we will do so again this eve. I'm so excited!!
> 
> 
> :happydance:Thats def positive!! u dont ness need to have ewcm or ovulation pain, every cycle is different. Just BD tonight and 2 more days to cover ur fertile week. FX!!Click to expand...

Thank you! I was so happy earlier, I was almost in tears. After months and months of negatives, I felt that I would never ovulate. Perhaps the metformin IS working for me! 

So if it's positive tonight, when does my actual fertile window end? How long have we got to catch the eggy? Is it more important to BD before the positive, the day of the positive or after?

I am such a novice at all this!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im glad to hear met is working for u! 

Once u get positive, it means u will ovulate in next 48 hours but everyone is different, u can ovulate minutes later positive opk or days later so i say its safe to BD before positive opk, day of and after. 

I usually assume i ovulate day after i get positive opk since i get positive at night time, so we aim to BD O-2, O-1(positive opk), O, O+1, O+2

Btw i have cramps at cd9 today, really painful. Do u think its from met? did u get any cramps?


----------



## pompeyvix

GoldenRatio said:


> Im glad to hear met is working for u!
> 
> Once u get positive, it means u will ovulate in next 48 hours but everyone is different, u can ovulate minutes later positive opk or days later so i say its safe to BD before positive opk, day of and after.
> 
> I usually assume i ovulate day after i get positive opk since i get positive at night time, so we aim to BD O-2, O-1(positive opk), O, O+1, O+2
> 
> Btw i have cramps at cd9 today, really painful. Do u think its from met? did u get any cramps?

Thanks for the explanation. A few more days of Bd-ing it is then :)

i would more than likely imagine that the cramps are from the metformin. It is known for giving users stomach upsets/cramps etc. I started gradually on the met. So, week 1 500mg, week 2 1000mg. Week 3 I was supposed to go up to 1500mg, but I never went that high and have remained at 1000mg. I got a few cramps here and there, but I am lucky I didn't get any particularly bad side effects. I am surprised you were told to start at 1500mg from the off to be honest! My GP told me to gradually introduce it into the body due to the side effects it can cause. Are you taking it with food?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea im taking it with food for sure. First two days i took if after my meals and i felt so sick, then i started taking before my meals and i dont get sick. But it makes me feel disgusted and not eat my meal properly. 


My doctor is so old-school, he thinks "no pain, no gain" so he didnt tell me to take them gradually, he said u will have side effects but u will get over it. He also said "Call me when u are pregnant" and left the room :D Since that day, thats a inside joke now. Every time DH leaves the room, he says call me when u are pregnant lol


----------



## pompeyvix

GoldenRatio said:


> Yea im taking it with food for sure. First two days i took if after my meals and i felt so sick, then i started taking before my meals and i dont get sick. But it makes me feel disgusted and not eat my meal properly.
> 
> 
> My doctor is so old-school, he thinks "no pain, no gain" so he didnt tell me to take them gradually, he said u will have side effects but u will get over it. He also said "Call me when u are pregnant" and left the room :D Since that day, thats a inside joke now. Every time DH leaves the room, he says call me when u are pregnant lol

LOL your Dr is harsh!! 

I don't feel any immediate reaction to it. The only thing I've noticed is that sometimes if I need to go to the toilet, then I need to go quickly. Other than that I feel no different on it. Perhaps it's because I'm only on 1000mg still or perhaps my body has adapted to it quite easily. 

Your side effects should die down soon though I'd imagine.


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea i hav been taking it for a week now so i dont vomit or get diarrhea anymore. My acne seems to get better, just my appetite is low which is a good thing. Im craving tropical fruits all the time . Protein based foods and nuts just makes me feel sick. Its kinda like morning sickness ha :dohh:

Not sure why im cramping today tho, maybe early ovulation


----------



## May55

wow ladies taking both Metformin and Soy Iso...ive searched the net for a week looking for people like me ! LOL! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck May55, hope it's successful for you! :dust:


----------



## GoldenRatio

May55 said:


> wow ladies taking both Metformin and Soy Iso...ive searched the net for a week looking for people like me ! LOL! Good luck ladies!

Im not taking met with soy, neither pompey. I started met after soy so im not sure if its okey to take them together.


----------



## pompeyvix

Argh, so AF got me yesterday. A perfect 28 day cycle, BUT just a 7 day luteal phase. So I guess that's my problem then. How can I conceive with such a short lp? One thing that confuses me though is that my period is heavy (it always goes M, H, H, L, L) and I would have thought with such a short lp, there wouldn't be time for the lining to build up ? 

I am so confused and very disheartened. 

I still want to try soy. Not sure whether to track and evalulate one more cycle or start this cycle. I have 1 day to figure it out as I plan to take it days 3-7 and I'm CD2 today. 

As some of my cycles are nearer 33 days, I wonder if I just ovulate late , therefore still having a short luteal phase, or whether on these months I have a longer luteal phase? I am tempted to track one more cycle as I would imagine next months cycle will be longer as I rarely get two 28 day cycles in a row.

How do I lengthen my lp?? I am already taking B6 and B complex vitamins...


----------



## Powell130

Your luteal phase doesn't really change so on the long cycles it's almost guaranteed you ovulate later


----------



## Dolphinleigh

So last month bfn, on CD 6, started my lkast round of soy CD 2 120, 120, then 160 last three days, bottle will be done after this cycle so fingers crossed! 
Question anyone experience early positive opk?, typically CD 13-17 for me last month CD 9\10 was my positive day....


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Have you ladies gotten many side effects on SI? I am taking my last dose tonight on CD 7 and I keep increasing but don't feel any different. I am going to take 200mg tonight for my last dose. I started at 80, 80, 120, 160. So, I have slowly increased. I am so afraid it isn't working and maybe I should have started with a higher dose to begin with. So, do side effects mean it's working?? Thanks!


----------



## May55

I had no side effects at all.. I started off taking them at night then just did it throughout the day and really no change at all. Some people dont have any side effects some people had bad ones from all ive read :)


----------



## Powell130

I had no side effects other than sleeping really hard at night, which was a welcome side effect lol soy has worked for me twice so you definitely don't need side effects for it to work


----------



## May55

Ooh thats awesome to hear! God I hope it works !! may I ask what cycle days you took it?


----------



## Powell130

Early morning of CD 3-7 for this pregnancy and before bed CD 3-7 with my almost three year old son. My dosage is on the first page! Good luck hun!! :dust:


----------



## Ttcpcos

Just wondering for those that got pregnant did u have implantation bleeding? I'm CD 27.. I don't use opks and I didn't temp. Past 4 days I have been so moody and yesterday I was nauses. About an two hrs ago I spotted a little and nothing since i did take test and negative but wasnt with morning pee... Probably getting my hopes up....


----------



## Powell130

I didn't have implantation bleeding butnif that's what you had, you wouldn't get a positive test yet so don't get discouraged! It takes about 4 days after implantation for HCG to become detectable in your urine
Are you sure you have ovulated tho? Do you track any other signs like CM or CP? I would recommend tracking for at least one cycle to confirm you are ovulating since you have PCOS, otherwise it's just a huge guessing game with dates and everything really


----------



## Dolphinleigh

OK quick question: anyone have a heavy uterus/full feeling starting right after ovulation? and cramps/twinges/pullings that come and go? this is my third time (not in a row, but second cycle in a row) taking soy, everytime my o was early and very noticable and confirmed on opks...... this month I have felt this full feeling right away, I am 9 dpo, I know too early but took 2 hpt last 2 days, bfp of course, because I have never had this feeling and not been pregnant......... so anyone have this and get a bfp? or AF? 
thanks
Jenn


----------



## Dolphinleigh

well, just couldn't wait and I had 2 frer in the bathroom, well another soy bfp :) at 9dpo thank you all, my rainbow baby, sticky thoughts please

Jenn


----------



## Powell130

Eeeekkkk congrats dolphin!?!!!


----------



## Lost7

Massive congratulations! I'll add you to Page 1. Could you please tell me days & dosages you took.


----------



## Powell130

Lost- how are you coming along? Did it end up being twins or just one with high HCG levels like in my case both times?


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Congrats Dolphin!!

I am hoping this is my month too after my first cycle on soy! I took 80, 80, 120, 160, and 200mg CD3-7. I am now 2dpo. I have had fullness in my uterus so hoping that's a good sign and my BD was perfectly timed so I am really hoping for a BFP! I have had fullness before though and gotten a bfn......so not getting too excited. But I would love to add to the stats on this thread as a first cycle soy BFP...especially after TTC for over 2 years.


----------



## Lost7

Powell130 said:


> Lost- how are you coming along? Did it end up being twins or just one with high HCG levels like in my case both times?

Just one! I'm doing fine thank you. Ticking along nicely, cooking. I had much higher HCG than when I was even having my twins so I'm going to take it as a sign of a strong, successful pregnancy! :happydance: 

Tell the truth, I am still in deep shock it's happened. After 19 months of failures and 3 Miscarriages you just learn to accept it won't happen to you. I blogged the month before as it was coming to an end saying I gave up, I felt a complete failure. 



> _There is no point in having any hope, any energy or any determination in carrying on - to fail.
> 
> Some women do TTC for years (some in excess of 10 years) and if they're as actively TTC as we were, then I really do take my hat off to them. Clearly they're stronger than we are and have been._

I only tested at 9DPO (corrected to 11DPO) because ''just in case'', we'd just split up.. Finally told the children, their reaction ''Another one?!'' :shock: :haha: 

Nice to see you're nearly done cooking, wonder what our First SI baby will look like? :hugs:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

CD 2-6, 120, 120, 120, 160, 160 was my dosage, go tomorrow food blood reg, Friday blood drawn and back Wednesday for details, last two miscarriages occurred at 12 ish weeks but baby stopped at 8 weeks hoping to get early scan to see baby developing on schedule.


----------



## Powell130

My boys seem to have really high HCG as well. With my first they threw out the possibility of twins and this time my levels were described as "astronomical" :haha: our first is extremely healthy and strong so I think this boy will be good to go too, like his brother! I would definitely take your high levels as a sign of a good strong pregnancy and baby!! Possibly boy! 
Awe cute reaction from your kids! Split up? You and OH? or did understand that wrong?
I've read sooo many stories about when could give up is when they get pregnant! Or go to a Fertility specialist and turn up pregnant already! So neat!


----------



## Lost7

Yes, we split up. I only tested PM and "just in case"... Then dropped the test and had a panic attack. Didn't change things though. We went through so much as a couple, what with Long-Term TTC & the miscarriages. It took its toll on the relationship.


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Did anyone have really bad cramping and back pain? I am having this and I am 4dpo. It is really constant and occasional twinges. I also have some hip/pelvic pain and cramping. It's like inside my whole pelvis. Is this still from Ovulation? Does it take awhile for the cramping to go away? I never have this so I am guessing it is from taking the soy.


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Dolphinleigh said:


> OK quick question: anyone have a heavy uterus/full feeling starting right after ovulation? and cramps/twinges/pullings that come and go? this is my third time (not in a row, but second cycle in a row) taking soy, everytime my o was early and very noticable and confirmed on opks...... this month I have felt this full feeling right away, I am 9 dpo, I know too early but took 2 hpt last 2 days, bfp of course, because I have never had this feeling and not been pregnant......... so anyone have this and get a bfp? or AF?
> thanks
> Jenn


I am feeling this exact same way! I am 4dpo. I started off day of ovulation kind of bloated and gassy and now it is major backache, cramps, twinges, full feeling all through my pelvis. Almost like my hips and whole pelvis are cramping. 
What days were the worst or was it constant from 1dpo-9dpo? I am afraid to get my hopes up but your post has helped me think a little positive!


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Yes, we split up. I only tested PM and "just in case"... Then dropped the test and had a panic attack. Didn't change things though. We went through so much as a couple, what with Long-Term TTC & te miscarriages. It took its toll on the relationship.

Oh honey I'm sorry!!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Lost so sad, sorry to hear, but your strong

I had the heavy uterus from day one after ovulation, very wet, felt like AF was coming everyday but never did and twinges and cramps too. I find out hcg lkevel Friday and do it again Monday, then see Dr Wednesday to mnakje sure everything is OK, my Dr is on mat leave but will check my results and advise before hand if needed asbd she gave me extra blood work bsheets to track my hcg as my anixty is huge Carter two missed miscarriages, not soy related.


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Aw! Praying and hoping your hcg is good dolphin! I went through nine weeks of wondering with a blighted ovum and was so stressed. It is torture waiting to see that heartbeat and a healthy baby! Hugs!


----------



## Mcbee

Hi guy 

I would like to know which brand of soy isoflavones did / are you use / using? 

Thanking you


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Add me to your BFP!!!! 1st cycle on SI!!!!!! After 3 years TTC!!! I am still in shock but I found out today at 10 dpo with a cheapie!


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Mcbee I just got some soy from vitamin shoppe. It doesn't matter the brand I don't think. I have read success stories from all different brands. I heard there are some at Walmart too. You can get them on Amazon too.


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Dolphin, how are you?


----------



## pompeyvix

lauralynn3boy said:


> Add me to your BFP!!!! 1st cycle on SI!!!!!! After 3 years TTC!!! I am still in shock but I found out today at 10 dpo with a cheapie!

Wow that's amazing!! Congratulations!

What else have you tried before SI? Was there any particular reason you weren't conceiving?


----------



## lauralynn3boy

pompeyvix said:


> lauralynn3boy said:
> 
> 
> Add me to your BFP!!!! 1st cycle on SI!!!!!! After 3 years TTC!!! I am still in shock but I found out today at 10 dpo with a cheapie!
> 
> Wow that's amazing!! Congratulations!
> 
> What else have you tried before SI? Was there any particular reason you weren't conceiving?Click to expand...

It was a LONG road....at first I think stress just depleted my hormones. I had tests done and nothing was wrong except low progesterone. I started progesterone in my luteal phase and I got pregnant 3 months later but it was BO :sad2:
So, next I realized I wasn't having a lot of CM so I figured my estrogen was low too. So, then a lady on another page suggested soy and the more I researched the more it sounded perfect for my issues. I needed a good strong ovulation. Because implantation wasn't a problem either. And I knew if my progesterone was low then my ovaries weren't preparing a good CL. I didn't try too many herbs because I didn't want to screw my body up anymore than it was. But it had been 2-3 years and I didn't care anymore!the way I was going wasn't getting me pregnant so I went all in with the SI!


----------



## Lost7

lauralynn3boy said:


> Add me to your BFP!!!! 1st cycle on SI!!!!!! After 3 years TTC!!! I am still in shock but I found out today at 10 dpo with a cheapie!

Will need days and dosage information, but congratulations. I'm glad it has (and can) work for some. The reason it never worked with me is because I was never the problem and as much as SI is amazing, it does nothing for semen counts unfortunately.


----------



## lauralynn3boy

I took 80, 80, 120, 160, and 200mg CD3-7


----------



## Lost7

Information added and updated.


----------



## pompeyvix

Evening ladies,

So I have started SI this month. Want to give it a go. I am not sure it is going to work for me (not meaning to be negative!) but after spending the last couple of months understanding my cycles, I have established I am not falling pregnant due to my luteal phase being just 8 days long :( I am taking B6 and B Complex, but it's not made a difference. However, I think SI is worth on a shot on the off chance it makes my ovulation stronger and brings it forward (currently ovulating around CD21) , it may make my follicles more mature which could increase progesterone and hopefully a longer lp and a BFP!

Like I say, not getting hopes up, but want to give it a go.

I am taking it CD 3-7. I took 80mg this morning, then CD 4 I will take 120mg, CD 5 & 6 I will take 160mg and CD 7 I will take 200mg.

Fingers crossed me. I will update if I notice any chances to my ovulation or cycle.


----------



## Lost7

Very best of luck to you. Keep up with the B complex.


----------



## RichieesMom

hey ladies, not sure if anyone still visits this thread but id love to join.

I'm currently on cycle 5 n 1st on soy. very desperate for another baby. i recently gave birth to my son in nov (full term) but he passed away shortly after due to a trachea defect :cry: I'm left with empty arms n a baby room full of his baby stuff (clothes, diapers, bath tubs etc) but no baby boy. i miss him so much. took us 2yrs 9mths of ntnp to fall pg. 

so far no luck, obviously! came across this thread about a month ago n ordered soy right away. i did cd2-6, 120, 120, 180, 180, 180. had a dark opk day before yesterday (not quite + but close) but then yesterdays was very negative! come this morning i had a temp spike! so i was like no way i O already? i didn't even have my usual O pain! took another opk this morning once i temped n got out of bed n got another dark opk! still not quite + but deff darker than yesterdays. i usually have very obvious positives so i knew day before yesterdays wasn't a deff +. so confused as to whats going on!

on top of all that iv only got to bd twice since af stopped about 5 days ago. ugh!


----------



## Lost7

RichieesMom said:


> hey ladies, not sure if anyone still visits this thread but id love to join.
> 
> I'm currently on cycle 5 n 1st on soy. very desperate for another baby. i recently gave birth to my son in nov (full term) but he passed away shortly after due to a trachea defect :cry: I'm left with empty arms n a baby room full of his baby stuff (clothes, diapers, bath tubs etc) but no baby boy. i miss him so much. took us 2yrs 9mths of ntnp to fall pg.
> 
> so far no luck, obviously! came across this tread about a month ago n ordered soy right away. i did cd2-6, 120, 120, 180, 180, 180. had a dark opk day before yesterday (not quite + but close) but then yesterdays was very negative! come this morning i had a temp spike! so i was like no way i O already? i didn't even have my usual O pain! took another opk this morning once i temped n got out of bed n got another dark opk! still not quite + but deff darker than yesterdays. i usually have very obvious positives so i knew day before yesterdays wasn't a deff +. so confused as to whats going on!
> 
> on top of all that iv only got to bd twice since af stopped about 5 days ago. ugh!

:hugs: What an ordeal to go through, I'm so sorry you've lost a baby honey. :hugs:

Sounds like you O'd already, I always had O pains apart from the month I fell pregnant :shock: Sperm can live up to 5 days in the correct conditions so I wouldn't rule yourself out just yet... Wishing you all the best!


----------



## RichieesMom

thank u lost

well, temped this morning n it was back at pre-o temp. took an opk n it was -. I'm assuming yesterdays temp was a fluke n my body must of had a false start with the dark opks. they weren't definite + to begin with, but pretty damn dark to where i had to ask dh what he thought. he said close but not quite control line dark. n again, my +opks r usually blaring. so i figured with it being pretty dark, i would deff have a + the next day. nope a sure - (wtf?). next day, darker, today very light!

anyway, if i haven't already O, which my low temp this morning kinda confirms, then i guess the soy has delayed O for me. if i go by past cycles, i would be ovulating now. but with that deff -opk this morning, I'm not. ugh, i hope it doesn't delay too much. ill be leaving out of town end of next week without dh. 

but despite the delay, i will probably still continue to use soy if this cycle ends up being a bust. this thread gave me sooo much hope.


----------



## pompeyvix

So, it's been a while since I last posted in here. But basically I've just got my BFP!! After 21 months of trying! 

However, I'm not convinced it's soy (although it could be) as I made two changes this month, starting soy and having a increase to my thyroxine. I actually ovulated CD23, which is two days later than normal, so when that happened I ruled myself out and blamed soy for messing up my ovulation. But I now wonder if it delayed ov but perhaps made it stronger? I'll never really know and I am leaning more towards it being linked to my thyroid and having an increase in medication. Either way im pregnant!! 

Just thought I'd update. I never ever thought I'd get here, but here I am.... In shock right now!


----------



## RichieesMom

congrats pompeyvix!! was this ur first or second round of soy? my O has been delayed too, still waiting.


----------



## pompeyvix

RichieesMom said:


> congrats pompeyvix!! was this ur first or second round of soy? my O has been delayed too, still waiting.

Thanks :)

It was my first time taking soy. Good luck to you :hugs:

And I am so sorry to hear what happened to your baby boy back in November. How utterly heartbreaking :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have everything crossed for you that this month will be it for you.


----------



## Lost7

pompeyvix said:


> So, it's been a while since I last posted in here. But basically I've just got my BFP!! After 21 months of trying!
> 
> However, I'm not convinced it's soy (although it could be) as I made two changes this month, starting soy and having a increase to my thyroxine. I actually ovulated CD23, which is two days later than normal, so when that happened I ruled myself out and blamed soy for messing up my ovulation. But I now wonder if it delayed ov but perhaps made it stronger? I'll never really know and I am leaning more towards it being linked to my thyroid and having an increase in medication. Either way im pregnant!!
> 
> Just thought I'd update. I never ever thought I'd get here, but here I am.... In shock right now!


:happydance: Horrah! Another SI :bfp:
I tried for 19 Months so I know how long and hard your journey was. Glad you've got your BFP. Can you let me know what days and dosage you took for Page 1? :) 

RichieesMom, I can't see a temp chart on your FF. :shrug: Lets hope it's not too late - keep baby dancing just in case! No pressure or anything but I want to see your :bfp: so bad!


----------



## pompeyvix

Lost7 said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> So, it's been a while since I last posted in here. But basically I've just got my BFP!! After 21 months of trying!
> 
> However, I'm not convinced it's soy (although it could be) as I made two changes this month, starting soy and having a increase to my thyroxine. I actually ovulated CD23, which is two days later than normal, so when that happened I ruled myself out and blamed soy for messing up my ovulation. But I now wonder if it delayed ov but perhaps made it stronger? I'll never really know and I am leaning more towards it being linked to my thyroid and having an increase in medication. Either way im pregnant!!
> 
> Just thought I'd update. I never ever thought I'd get here, but here I am.... In shock right now!
> 
> 
> :happydance: Horrah! Another SI :bfp:
> I tried for 19 Months so I know how long and hard your journey was. Glad you've got your BFP. Can you let me know what days and dosage you took for Page 1? :)
> 
> RichieesMom, I can't see a temp chart on your FF. :shrug: Lets hope it's not too late - keep baby dancing just in case! No pressure or anything but I want to see your :bfp: so bad!Click to expand...

Thanks, but I honestly don't think it was the soy that got me the BFP.

But I took it days 3-7 - 80, 120, 160, 160, 200


----------



## Lost7

It may well have contributed. It works for some and doesn't work for others.


----------



## RichieesMom

thank pompeyvix. n congrats again! :flower:

lost, i couldn't figure out how to properly post my chart last month, so this month i didn't even bother filling in on ff. i just wrote everything down n a journal. normal pre-o temp again this morning tho. got another dark opk but still not + yet. also LOTS of ewcm,which i never have (preseed is my bff)! i freaked how abundant it was. the soy i guess. 

thanks for rooting for me ladies! its very much appreciated :)


----------



## Lost7

I do not recommend Pre-seed whatsoever. First of all it's hugely expensive and you need to watch videos of exactly what it does and how it affects the sperm. I certainly don't recommend it. I didn't conceive using the batch I had.


----------



## RichieesMom

really? ill have to youtube that. i guess grapefruit juice it is! another very -opk this morning. way lighter than yesterdays. i wonder y that keeps happening? dark then light. then dark again then back to light. never a total + tho. so far O has been delayed by 3 days. 

with all the great things iv read about it (including this thread) iv got the highest hopes....an anovulatory month would ruin my spirit! i know 3days isn't that far off but these opks r bringing me down. after that - this morning i just sat down n stared at my sons pics n cried. omg he was such a good looking baby. :cry: plzzzz work for me soy!


----------



## Lost7

My cycles were clockwork. AF CD 1-6 (sometimes 9). Ovulate on CD15-17 and then a 10-11 day LP. The one cycle I had before I fell pregnant was my only anovulatory cycle. AF arrived on CD18/19 I believe, so don't be too disheartened with a anovulatory cycle; should you ever have one. 

If you've never had a + OPK, is it possible you have PCOS? I ask because PCOS sufferers tend not to get positive OPK's due to the hormone imbalances.

Along with grapefruit juice to help create CM, you could also try EPO until you ovulate and that really nasty cough medicine. I never had any CM ever and the only thing that worked for me (despite taking a large dose of EPO) was the nasty tasting cough medicine. It's vile but it worked.


----------



## RichieesMom

no pcos that i know of. i do ovulate on my own with reg 31 day cycles. usually cd12-13. decided to take soy in hopes of releasing more than one egg.


----------



## RichieesMom

i usually get very dark +opks. i guess thats y these - ones I'm getting when i shouldn't be r very disheartening.


----------



## Lost7

I shouldn't worry then. Good luck with O'ing. Hoping for a :bfp: for you.

Powell had her SI baby a few weeks ago; our first SI baby.


----------



## RichieesMom

congrats to u powell :baby: :flower:

i finally got a decent +opk this morning! thank u jesus!!


----------



## Lost7

:happydance:


----------



## ezbabydust

Hello ladies! 
Can I join this thread? I could do with some company on this&#128512;
We've been ttc for nearly 2 years with sadly 2miscarriages last year Aug and Jan this year. I've done everything to get pregnant I lost 3 stone, tried various feryility smoothies, vitamins, reflexology, prayer, reiki, healing crystals, castor oil packs etc etc the list is endless....
Now I'm at desperation but I know I need to destress about it and trust my body.
I'm almost certain I do not ovulate every cycle So now I'm trying soy isoflavones this cycle with renewed hope and positive thinking. 

I'm on cd1 so on Thursday (cd3) I will start natures aid 50mg ones I got from Amazon. 

Cd3 125mg, cd4 125mg, cd5 150mg, cd6 200mg, cd7 200mg before bed. 

Does this sound about right? I'm also taking evening primrose, folic acid and a prenatal, vitamin d drops and liquid iron in the morning! 
Yh I know...I rattle as I walk loool! 

Good luck to us all trying! Xxx


----------



## Lost7

Welcome to the thread hun. Sounds like perfect doses to me. 

I would recommend charting your cycle, to confirm ovulation though. Just for your own sake to know whether you did or didn't. Fertility Friend is free to join and use, and you would need to take your temperature every morning! 

Good luck on catching that eggy!


----------



## ezbabydust

Lost7 said:


> Welcome to the thread hun. Sounds like perfect doses to me.
> 
> I would recommend charting your cycle, to confirm ovulation though. Just for your own sake to know whether you did or didn't. Fertility Friend is free to join and use, and you would need to take your temperature every morning!
> 
> Good luck on catching that eggy!


:flower: hello lost7
I think I will try temping this month I downloaded fertility friend a few days ago but I dunno I feel pretty nervous about using it for some reason....all the lingo about temps etc has put me off. 
Will give it a whirl though this month I have a great feeling about May! 
Do I start temping now? When I'm on my af? 

Also congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Lost7

You can temp either from now or as soon as the bleeding stops. You can take it orally or it's more accurate if you vaginally temp. Remember to get a basal body thermometer, it must have 4 visible digits, for example 36.97. 
Remember you must get at least 4-5 hours solid sleep and you must temp at the same time each morning, before reaching for a glass of water, and certainly before leaving your bed. As soon as you wake up - take that temperature.

Some people do wake earlier than usual to take temperature (or have a lay in), some swear by online temperature adjusters, some say they are not accurate enough - but I've always found them rather spot on in fairness.

The lingo is easy enough to learn; just takes some time. If you get stuck give me a shout, I charted on and off for 19 months whilst TTC, It was a long journey to conceive for me.


----------



## RichieesMom

hi ezbabydust!

this is my 1st month on soy too. sorry for ur losses. fx for our 1st n hopefully last month on soy!


----------



## ezbabydust

Hello RichieesMom! 

Where are you on your cycle? I start soy tomorrow &#55357;&#56832; Cd3.
I put my first temp into fertility friend this morning....Thankyou Lost7 for all your advice I may as well give it a try I've got nothing to lose! 

X


----------



## RichieesMom

I'm on cd18. i did 2-6 of soy. i usually O on cd12-13 but this month soy delayed my O. i finally got a +opk day before yesterday, yesterday n again today. thats diff for me bcuz i usually just have 2days of +opks then O. I hope having an extra day means I'm gonna have some pretty rad eggs this month!


----------



## RichieesMom

well finally got a -opk today but not a hint of O pain. i always have o pain, its my only indicator, other than temping that a egg is dropping. i thought soy was suppose to enhance ovulation pain? now I'm scared that my egg might not drop! :nope:


----------



## ezbabydust

RichieesMom 

How much soy did you take this month? 
It's meant to enchanted ovulation yes but I'm a novice with this. 
Try not to stress ( easier to say I know) *hugs*
I'm starting my soy tonight.


----------



## Jaelynn

Just jumping in.! I'm new here as I've been active on another forum. This is my second cycle ttc and my second cycle of soy. I'm on CD 6 and I took soy CD's 3-7. Very hopeful for a sticky baby and looking forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## RichieesMom

hi jaelynn

hopefully this will be ur last cycle n u get ur bfp :flower:


----------



## Jaelynn

Yes I was definitely hoping the same thing.!


----------



## ezbabydust

Me three! I'm hoping to get a sticky baby I'm feeling very positive this cycle. I have renewed hope and faith in my body which is great as I have been very negative about ttc since the last mc. 
Will any of you be doing anything else to help? I will be doing castor oil packs after my af ends to help keep my uterus warm and blood circulation good. I've done some research on this and I defiantly beleive it works for myself it very relaxing as well! When I got my last BFP I wa as doing self fertility massage from end of af to OV on my ovaries and uterine area and I think it defiantly helped!
So what about yourselves?


----------



## RichieesMom

other than the serrapeptase iv been taking, nothing diff. its eats away any scar tissue, fluid n inflammation. its also good for pain n blood flow. i was taking baby aspirin but read to stop if I'm on serrapeptase bcuz it will thin out the blood too much.

got my temp spike this morning! so 1dpo today n trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## ezbabydust

fingers crossed for you RichieesMom I hope you get your BFP in a few days!!!! I looked up about baby aspirin but I chickened out of it- to many conflicting stories!


----------



## Lost7

ezbabydust said:


> fingers crossed for you RichieesMom I hope you get your BFP in a few days!!!! I looked up about baby aspirin but I chickened out of it- to many conflicting stories!

I had started on it whilst TTC in the later stages. Only 75mg per day but still aspirin. I went to The Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic in October 2015 and was seen by a fertility specialist who advised me as much as it can help (and it can do wonders) it also has a very negative affect and hinders implantation. So in my opinion, it's best avoided. 

Wishing you all luck, can't wait to add more :bfp: to Page 1.


----------



## RichieesMom

woke up this morning to bad ov type pain on my left side. radiated into my groin, thigh, hip n even felt it once n awhile n my colon! i could have sworn i already o 5 days ago (confirmed by temp rise). but iv never had o pain in my groin area (except ligament pain during pregnancy) much less all the other areas before. 

could i be ovulating a second time? or maybe its something else?


----------



## Lost7

RichieesMom said:


> woke up this morning to bad ov type pain on my left side. radiated into my groin, thigh, hip n even felt it once n awhile n my colon! i could have sworn i already o 5 days ago (confirmed by temp rise). but iv never had o pain in my groin area (except ligament pain during pregnancy) much less all the other areas before.
> 
> could i be ovulating a second time? or maybe its something else?

What does your chart look like? Have you used an OPK to rule out a secondary LH surge?


----------



## Jaelynn

Opk's are getting darker. I'm sure I will O right on schedule for CD 13 or 14. DF and I are both taking Maca and Fertilaid. I have a good feeling about this cycle. Trying not to get my hopes up too high tho.

Yesterday I had loads od watery CM and today it's EWCM. Gonna start my preseed tonight and use it until the end of the week (or until I confirm O).


----------



## RichieesMom

I'm only charting in a journal. my temps have been up since the morning after O. n no, i figured if i was oving i wouldn't see a surge bcuz i usually o once i get a -opk. i should have....so dumb.

when i thought i ob'ed i barely felt any pain at all. i had my super +opks n i only confirmed by temping. todays pain was the type of pain i was waiting for before (minus it radiating everywhere)!

idk. we bded today. hadn't since the day i ov. right before we did, i was sitting up in bed n got a sharp pain in my uterus. yesterday to when i bent down to pick up a water bottle cap. idk whats going on in there!

good luck jaelynn!!


----------



## ezbabydust

How is everyone doing so far? 
As for me it seems like soy has worked miracles and I'm ovulating I've had a second day of blazing positive OPKs which is fantastic. I'm really surprised because I felt different and had some obvious ovulation signs. I usually ovulate cd 19 ( however last month it was cd26) this month the soy brought forward my ovulation and looks like I have ovulated on cd13/14! I'm waiting for fertility friend to give me my crosshairs this is my first month temping so I'm still getting used to it. We have been having a lot of sex so I'm hoping for a BFp in the next couple weeks 
Would love to know how you are all getting on....:)


----------



## chocolala

Can I join?

I'm on my 7th cycle TTC number 3. Bit of a shock to the system as 1 took 3 months, and 2 took 2 months.

I'm long term bfing my 2 ½ yr old and I'm pretty sure my hormones are completely out of whack, as the whole time we've been trying ive had LP spotting. Hence why I'm trying soy, I want to strengthen ov. I'm also using progesterone cream.

Ive just taken my first dose, 120mg. I'll be taking it days 3-7.


----------



## Jaelynn

8dpo. Gonna start testing tomorrow.


----------



## chocolala

Anyone else feel dreadful after taking soy?

Within about an hour of taking it last night, I felt really woozy, almost dizzy, and so tired. Today I've felt exhausted!

Going to take right before bed tonight.


----------



## RichieesMom

Hi chocolala! I actually had no side effects other than late ovulation.

How's the testing going jaelynn?

I'm still waiting on af. 16dpo for me. Lp is usually 14. Too scared to test tho! Trying to hold on to hope as long as my body will let me lol


----------



## ezbabydust

Hiya everyone !

RichiesMom and Jaelynn how are you both getting on? Did u test??
I'm itching to know!!!!!
As for myself longgg story short...not! 
I thought I ovulated early around cycle day 12/13 and was really pleased but didn't feel any strong ovulation pain that I have heard other ladies speak about and very scant cm (not that I get much anyway) but the OPKs were Pos on both days. We had sex every day over that period anyway
I was a bit suspicious so we continued to have sex every other day and I continued testing on OPKs . Comes to cd 17 and again the OPKs are positive. Cd 18,19 and 20 they were soooo dark esp the one on cd 19 it was almost black looking!! I also had bad cramping, ewcm, fever and a sore throat. So anyway we had sex 4 days in a row over that period. 
So now I'm in the official tww I'm doing the pineapple core 1-5dpo as well and eating a handful of Brazil nuts everyday. The things we do to conceive aye! Lol

So so far soy Isoflavones has given me Pos OPK a week earlier before my strong ovulation on my normal cd19. 

I'm crossing everything and praying that I'm pregnant and I see two lines when I test at 9/10dpo 

In the meantime update me ladies as to how your all getting on 

Babydust......xxxx


----------



## ezbabydust

Also any of you ladies experiencing any pregnancy symptoms this tww? Anything different from your other bfn cycles? It's way too early for me but I'm interested to know how your getting on....xx


----------



## ezbabydust

5dpo.....6dpo.....7dpo.....8dpo.....9dpo.....counting down the days till 9dpo when i test !


----------



## ezbabydust

It's a disappointing cycle 9dpo bfn. Felt so hopeful this month. I give up.


----------



## Delphia

Hi everyone! My husband and I have been TTC off and on for 7 years now. We took a break from it for a while, but we decided to try again and talk to the doctor about Clomid. If the doctor approves, I won't start that til next month, so this. Month I'm using the soy Iso. I'm doing days 3-7. My problem has always been crazy ovulation. It either doesn't happen, or happenes way to late in my cycle. In my teen years and early 20s, I'm sure I ovulated normally...but I'm 33 now and over the years my cycle just gets more and more screwed up! I'm feeling hopeful though! We'll see what happens. Hopefully the soy will make me ovulate and the Clomid won't be necessary!


----------



## Waitingfor4

Hi! I hope you have luck this cycle!!

I also just started taking soy i did cd 3-7 100 100 150 200 200. 

Where are you at in your cycle?? I'm cd 10 waiting to o!!


----------



## Delphia

I'm on cd4. Taking 160mg each day. Good luck to you!! :)


----------



## Waitingfor4

How's your cycle going?? Did you ovulate?


----------



## RichieesMom

i know im crazyyyyy late on updating, but i just wanted to say that i did end up getting my BFP!!! first try with soy! i was super doubt full bcuz that soy cycle was so off but it all worked out after all. im currently 18wks 5days pg with another boy!!


----------



## TaylorK

Hey can I join ...can anyone tell me what brand soy ?


----------

